# Visa granted!!!!! Journey begins......



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Dear All,

I finally received the Golden/Magic Mail Today... I am feeling very happy and delighted...

The entire decision to start for Australia was taken on 24/07/2012 ( the day my Daughter came in to this world!!), and here I am in 6 months with a PR for my family.
The Process was very smooth with some bumpy Rides ( specially Passport and PCC!!!). I have so many members to Thank at this point.

I would first like to Thank Anj1976, the 1st person to reply to me, and suggest that I should not choose an agent and do it myself.
I now realize how valuable that token of advise was... Thank you anj, and as you asked me I owe a Lunch once I reach Melbourne!!! Thank You..

The next persons I would like to thank are Shel,Maz,Dolly,MaddyOz,Surendar and Gaurav who guided me smoothly through the ACS process and the documentation.. Thank You very much..

Then I would like to Thank reachsvinoth ,Raaji, banglag, bubee and others for guiding me through the EOI process and the documentation. Well How Can I forget our statistician of the Forum Anne!!!Special thank to you for the advice,information and motivation at all points.

I would also like to thank Praveen and Naveen for guiding me through the PCC and Harini and Rekha for their assistance and prompt response to all my mails and queries through the Medicals..

Then there are so many people who have been motivating and keeping my spirits up through the entire process.so in short I would say BIG THANK YOU to entire forum members....

I still cannot believe that i have managed to complete the process so soon....

Thank you everyone for the guidance ,help and support....

I will still continue to bother all the senior expats and other members who have been there,Done that!! with further questions as I begin my Journey..

I do not know anyone in Australia and I still have lots of queries and would need assistance in terms of Accommodation,job search, sim card, bank a/c, schools and so on. I hope as and I when I get to each stage I will get the continuous support from this forum.

I feel that I have also been contributing to the forum whenever possible and I still intend to continue to do that in future. if anyone requires any information feel free to ping me and I will try and respond to the best of my ability..

I am Currently planning to leave for Melbourne towards 1st week of April ( alone), get a job and decent accommodation and then bring my family( wife, son(6yrs), Daughter(6 months)).... Hoping that My Daughter Celebrates her 1st Birthday in Melbourne with me!!! Please wish me Luck...

Thank You once again to all the members of this forum......

All the Best..

Regards
RK


----------



## neelarao (Oct 31, 2012)

Congrats on receiving the grant! Good luck in your journey ahead!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

neelarao said:


> Congrats on receiving the grant! Good luck in your journey ahead!


Thank You!! All the Best to you as well in your Process..
Regards
RK


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I finally received the Golden/Magic Mail Today... I am feeling very happy and delighted...
> 
> ...



Congratulations and all the very best for your journey ahead.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Congratulations and all the very best for your journey ahead.


Thank you!! Best of Luck to you as well with your Plans..

Regards
RK


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank You!! All the Best to you as well in your Process..
> Regards
> RK


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Feeling so happy for you... No words to express my happiness really!!!!!

Congrats and wish you all the best!!!!!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Feeling so happy for you... No words to express my happiness really!!!!!
> 
> Congrats and wish you all the best!!!!!


Thank You!!!
You are next in Line friend.. Your meds would get finalized soon and you will also get the mail!!!
Regards
RK


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank You!!!
> You are next in Line friend.. Your meds would get finalized soon and you will also get the mail!!!
> Regards
> RK



Congrates rkv :clap2::clap2::clap2:

so your Med were not refered?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

thewall said:


> Congrates rkv :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> so your Med were not refered?


No.. The only Place i got stuck in my entire process was with the Wonderful PSK in Coimbatore... It took me 40 days to get my Passport reissued( so I had to delay my application virtually to the last day of deadline). and then another 20 Days to get my PCC... But all that ends well is good

Regards
RK


----------



## nivas (Jul 1, 2012)

Congrats rk 

All the best for your journey into Oz land


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

nivas said:


> Congrats rk
> 
> All the best for your journey into Oz land


Thank you Nivas.. All the Best with your IELTS..

Regards
RK


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I finally received the Golden/Magic Mail Today... I am feeling very happy and delighted...
> 
> ...


Congratulations buddy . Good luck for your future plans. Hope you will invite us for your daughters 1st birthday  and we can meet in-person.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Congratulations buddy . Good luck for your future plans. Hope you will invite us for your daughters 1st birthday  and we can meet in-person.


Thanks.. Sure.. if I manage to move my Family to Melbourne by then and you are also in Melbourne why not.... or for that matter even if you are in hyd you can fly down to Melbourne..lol
Regards
RK


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks.. Sure.. if I manage to move my Family to Melbourne by then and you are also in Melbourne why not.... or for that matter even if you are in hyd you can fly down to Melbourne..lol
> Regards
> RK


I love the first option and not expecting the second one


----------



## karmur2012 (Mar 16, 2012)

Congratz RK.

I also got my 189 Visa grant today.. After reading your msg. ru from Coimbatore?? I am from the same city.. I will PM my email id and contact no..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> I love the first option and not expecting the second one


Where r u in hyd?? I will be mostly flying from hyd as my wife is based out of Hyd...

As of now I am zeroing on April 15th( Thai airways/Malaysian)..
Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

karmur2012 said:


> Congratz RK.
> 
> I also got my 189 Visa grant today.. After reading your msg. ru from Coimbatore?? I am from the same city.. I will PM my email id and contact no..


Congrats!!! All the Best.. yes I am currently in CBE for last 15 months and I will never forget rest of my life!!!!

Regards
RK


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Congratulations RKV!! Im really happy for you!!

Good Luck on the move


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

findraj said:


> Congratulations RKV!! Im really happy for you!!
> 
> Good Luck on the move


Thank You Very Much.... All the Best for your Grant...

Regards
RK


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank You Very Much.... All the Best for your Grant...
> 
> Regards
> RK


Thanks Bud!!


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

karmur2012 said:


> Congratz RK.
> 
> I also got my 189 Visa grant today.. After reading your msg. ru from Coimbatore?? I am from the same city.. I will PM my email id and contact no..


Congrats for your grant!!!!


----------



## fringe123 (Aug 25, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I finally received the Golden/Magic Mail Today... I am feeling very happy and delighted...
> 
> ...


Hi RK,
Congrats on your grant and best of luck for your life in Australia. !!!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

fringe123 said:


> Hi RK,
> Congrats on your grant and best of luck for your life in Australia. !!!


Thank You Very much..

Regards
RK


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hearty congratz n best wishes for ur big move!!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

saradha said:


> Hearty congratz n best wishes for ur big move!!


Thank You very Much.. All the Best to you as well.

Regards
RK


----------



## iwantanewlife (Nov 7, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I finally received the Golden/Magic Mail Today... I am feeling very happy and delighted...
> 
> ...


 Congratulations! Good luck to you for your next trip!


----------



## Shanki (Jul 25, 2012)

Congrats RKV!!! 
Good Luck and All the Best


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Shanki said:


> Congrats RKV!!!
> Good Luck and All the Best


Thank You very much... How is ur Processing going on?
Regards
RK


----------



## Naushad M. Kamal (Apr 7, 2012)

Congratulations! This is indeed a good news for us who are waiting for the great news. Wish you and your family all the best for the future.


----------



## Tina2013 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi ,

congratulationsss...

I am a new user. Just opened d account today. Can anyone clear my doubts? 

I am planning to migrate to australia and as my first step I need to get ACS assessment. I have a total of 7.10years of work experience .
1st company- just 4 months (company closed)
2nd company-7.6 years ( In a major software company )

1. In the point system I get more points if I have 8 years of work exp.My question is if I get an ACS positive confirmation now , will I have to get one more assessment done when I update my 8 years of work exp in skill select??

2. I can not actually update my first company details as they don't exist now.And I don't have any contact with them at all.What I have with me is just a relieving letter with very less information.Their phone number is not in use now(no website as well). What do u suggest ? should I keep this company details for ACS ? ?

3. I wont get any reference letter from my company as they don't provide it . For statutory declaration - I am worried to approach any of my supervisors . Because they will think I would resign soon(situation might get worse ).Can I get a stat decln from my colleague in other project ?? should he be really related to my project to get a declaration?

waiting for ur reply ..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Naushad M. Kamal said:


> Congratulations! This is indeed a good news for us who are waiting for the great news. Wish you and your family all the best for the future.


Thank You Naushad... All the Best to you as well.

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Tina2013 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> congratulationsss...
> 
> ...


Hii,

Please find response below:

1. In the point system I get more points if I have 8 years of work exp.My question is if I get an ACS positive confirmation now , will I have to get one more assessment done when I update my 8 years of work exp in skill select??

RK: If you stay in the same Company you do not need another ACS Assessment, However if you move to a new job new ACS will be required..

2. I can not actually update my first company details as they don't exist now.And I don't have any contact with them at all.What I have with me is just a relieving letter with very less information.Their phone number is not in use now(no website as well). What do u suggest ? should I keep this company details for ACS ? ?
RK: Without Reference Letter or Stat declaration ACS will not assess your 4 months exp and you will loose it.

3. I wont get any reference letter from my company as they don't provide it . For statutory declaration - I am worried to approach any of my supervisors . Because they will think I would resign soon(situation might get worse ).Can I get a stat decln from my colleague in other project ?? should he be really related to my project to get a declaration?

RK: If you are taking Stat declaration then you need to get it from Supervisor, You can telll them its needed for some certification. The best suggestion is to go to HR, if you talk nicely they will oblige..

Seeing your Scenario here are my Suggestions:
I assume you would get 30 Points for your age and 15 point for your education.
If you are confident of getting 7 in IELTS which would give 10 points, Then I would suggest you to just discard your 1st company and just claim 10 points for work exp( 5 to 8 yrs band)..
Regards
RK


----------



## tabrezqureshi (Sep 3, 2012)

Dear RK,

Hope you are doing good..

This is Tabrez and basically I am also from Hyd (though currently in Abu Dhabi - UAE) and planning to go Aus around May/June. 

Please advice we can talk and if you are from hyd.

Regds,
Tabrez



rkv146 said:


> Hii,
> 
> Please find response below:
> 
> ...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

tabrezqureshi said:


> Dear RK,
> 
> Hope you are doing good..
> 
> ...


Hi tabrez,

Nice Knowing you.. I am not from Hyd, but my wife is from hyd so I keep visiting Hyd often..

Regards
RK


----------



## tabrezqureshi (Sep 3, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hi tabrez,
> 
> Nice Knowing you.. I am not from Hyd, but my wife is from hyd so I keep visiting Hyd often..
> 
> ...


When are you planning to go!!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

tabrezqureshi said:


> When are you planning to go!!


Planning to go in Middle of April, will be Booking the Tickets Next week.

Regards
RK


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

:clap2:Congratz RK, have a blast


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

RR said:


> :clap2:Congratz RK, have a blast


Thanks... and Congrats to you as well on your recent grant...
Regards
RK


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks... and Congrats to you as well on your recent grant...
> Regards
> RK


Thanks RK, when u r planning to move? and to which city u r going?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

RR said:


> Thanks RK, when u r planning to move? and to which city u r going?


Melbourne , sometime in middle of April
Regards
RK


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Melbourne , sometime in middle of April
> Regards
> RK


melbourne..!!. cool.. will meet u after reaching there...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

RR said:


> melbourne..!!. cool.. will meet u after reaching there...


When Are your travel Plans... I am about to start my planning from a day or two.

Regards
RK


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> When Are your travel Plans... I am about to start my planning from a day or two.
> 
> Regards
> RK


not yet started planning.. need to first prepare a checklist on do's and don'ts


----------



## abmanjuonline (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi RK,
Congratulations on the grant. I can understand how light your heart would be on realizing that you have a AU Visa.

Can you please let me know when was your CO allocated and how many days it took to get the visa. Do we get an explicit communication if the CO is assigned or do we get a mail only if CO only requires some additional documents


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

abmanjuonline said:


> Hi RK,
> Congratulations on the grant. I can understand how light your heart would be on realizing that you have a AU Visa.
> 
> Can you please let me know when was your CO allocated and how many days it took to get the visa. Do we get an explicit communication if the CO is assigned or do we get a mail only if CO only requires some additional documents


Thank You...
My CO was allocated on Dec 7( that is the day i got mail).. But I know my CO was there before because the documents status were getting changed from Dec2nd Onwards.. But the 1st mail came from CO on Dec7th. I sent al the docs requested by CO except my PCC which I shared Today Morning and I got Grant in 1 hour.

Regards
RK


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank You...
> My CO was allocated on Dec 7( that is the day i got mail).. But I know my CO was there before because the documents status were getting changed from Dec2nd Onwards.. But the 1st mail came from CO on Dec7th. I sent al the docs requested by CO except my PCC which I shared Today Morning and I got Grant in 1 hour.
> 
> Regards
> RK


Many Congratulations Sir   :clap2:

I am very happy for you and I know, for people (Legends) like you, who come forward to help others, anything in life will be a smooth process (Almighty says, help thy neighbours, I will help you)  That's what has happened to you, because you help everybody and I am always grateful for you 

It was very quick and smooth in your case; very happy ! Cheers


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Cartisol said:


> Many Congratulations Sir   :clap2:
> 
> I am very happy for you and I know, for people (Legends) like you, who come forward to help others, anything in life will be a smooth process (Almighty says, help thy neighbours, I will help you)  That's what has happened to you, because you help everybody and I am always grateful for you
> 
> It was very quick and smooth in your case; very happy ! Cheers



Thank you very much.. I just try to help and share whatever I know so that it helps others. I have also been beneficiary of so many members who had guided me throughout this Journey( I know nothing about PR Process)... It was quick but not smooth.. Big Bumps ( Passport and PCC) but finally got through..

All the Best with your IELTS...

Regards
RK


----------



## Cartisol (Oct 5, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank you very much.. I just try to help and share whatever I know so that it helps others. I have also been beneficiary of so many members who had guided me throughout this Journey( I know nothing about PR Process)... It was quick but not smooth.. Big Bumps ( Passport and PCC) but finally got through..
> 
> All the Best with your IELTS...
> 
> ...


Thank you sir  I will catch you soon in your path!


----------



## thebadboy (Jan 9, 2013)

Congratulations ... Hope to live that moment too


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

thebadboy said:


> Congratulations ... Hope to live that moment too


Thank You.. All the Best..

Regards
RK


----------



## Tina2013 (Jan 9, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Hii,
> 
> Please find response below:
> 
> ...


Hi RK,

Thank you so much for your reply. As you said I already have 65 points ,so I will do the ACS with my 7.6 of work exp and will update in SS once I complete 8 years(I am planing to continue with the same company). 
Once again thanks a lot for ur help.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Great, Many Congratulations, Best of luck..Hope your family join you soon. 

Best,

Aussie Girl


----------



## raghuraman (Dec 22, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Congrats!!! All the Best.. yes I am currently in CBE for last 15 months and I will never forget rest of my life!!!!
> 
> Regards
> RK


Greetings, 
RK and karmur, Me raghu am also from Cbe and iam also eagerly looking forward...

My Hearty Congrats and Wishes...Feeling Happy by seeing how happy and excited U r...
Good Luck and Cheers!!

Regards,


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Tina2013 said:


> Hi RK,
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply. As you said I already have 65 points ,so I will do the ACS with my 7.6 of work exp and will update in SS once I complete 8 years(I am planing to continue with the same company).
> Once again thanks a lot for ur help.


Welcome!! All the Best for your Processing...

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

girlaussie said:


> Great, Many Congratulations, Best of luck..Hope your family join you soon.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Aussie Girl


Thank you very much..

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

raghuraman said:


> Greetings,
> RK and karmur, Me raghu am also from Cbe and iam also eagerly looking forward...
> 
> My Hearty Congrats and Wishes...Feeling Happy by seeing how happy and excited U r...
> ...


All the Best Raghu!!! Hopefully you will also get your grant shortly... Hope you have already submitted your PCC and Medicals..

Regards
RK


----------



## dbrain23 (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations rkv146! Good luck on your journey.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

dbrain23 said:


> Congratulations rkv146! Good luck on your journey.


Thank You dbrain... Have you made your travel plans??

Regards
RK.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Congrats man... best of luck for future.. 
Quite fast! - You have set sort of timeline for skillselect visa 

and yeah party this weekend...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

superm said:


> Congrats man... best of luck for future..
> Quite fast! - You have set sort of timeline for skillselect visa
> 
> and yeah party this weekend...



Thank You....
Just got stuck with my Passport and PCC or else it could have been faster.. Also I have a Great CO, She responds to each and every mail in 24 hours !!!! so that made my task of arranging documents very easy...

Regards
RK


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank You....
> Just got stuck with my Passport and PCC or else it could have been faster.. Also I have a Great CO, She responds to each and every mail in 24 hours !!!! so that made my task of arranging documents very easy...
> 
> Regards
> RK


Yeah - the day you uploaded PCC - you got the grant.. that's great and also makes sense!
Now that she's free from your application - please ask her to pick mine


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

superm said:


> Yeah - the day you uploaded PCC - you got the grant.. that's great and also makes sense!
> Now that she's free from your application - please ask her to pick mine


lol.... My Co is from Team 2- Adelaide.. SD...

If you get her as CO its going to be smooth Journey... very Nice prompt and always complete in Response....

Regards
RK


----------



## raghuraman (Dec 22, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> All the Best Raghu!!! Hopefully you will also get your grant shortly... Hope you have already submitted your PCC and Medicals..
> 
> Regards
> RK


Thanks Much RK, Yes i have submitted my PCC and Meds on 28th Dec and my CO updated it on evisa status as received on 3 jan 2013. 

Regards,


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

raghuraman said:


> Thanks Much RK, Yes i have submitted my PCC and Meds on 28th Dec and my CO updated it on evisa status as received on 3 jan 2013.
> 
> Regards,


Great!! Then your Grant is not far away....

All the Best...

Regards
RK


----------



## raghuraman (Dec 22, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Great!! Then your Grant is not far away....
> 
> All the Best...
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!!..Feels so good!!!
Cheers!

Regards,


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi..

Schools- sorry don't know as I haven't got kids but I'm pretty sure it's possible to enrol in the middle of the year. I can ask friends if you like but I'm guessing someone else will have this type of info.

Bank: The 4 main banks seem to be pretty similar really. I don't think it matters too much which one you are with. Commonwealth has the most ATMs. I'm with Westpac. I think NAB introduced the first free account. The other banks charge a monthly fee, or they used to. But this fee is waived if you have a certain amount coming in each month, which would apply to basically anyone working, so it's not really a huge problem. Usually it just comes down to convenience, like which one has an ATM near your home/work. 

As for suburbs, can I ask what is your budget? And when you say reasonably close to the CBD, how far away would you look? Obviously suburbs closer to the city are more expensive. Box Hill is not really near the city. If you're in Zone 2 transport will be more expensive. Places in the zone1/zone2 shared areas can be good so you don't have to pay to cross zones. 

The Western suburbs are substantially cheaper. A lot of immigrants end up in areas such as Footscray. But there is more crime in some of these suburbs and I personally would not want to live in a lot of the Western suburbs with children if I could afford not to. 

I love the North. I really love Brunswick. It's not too far from the city but the rent is cheaper than suburbs which are a bit closer. Public transport is good and access to facilities such as schools is good. I personally love the vibe too. Just North of Brunswick you have Coburg and I recommend that too, as well as East Brunswick and West Brunswick. But if you go really far North there are some bad areas like Reservoir.

The inner South and inner East is more expensive and a very different vibe. I'm not such a fan of the inner South but many people love South Yarra etc. Further South and East it gets cheaper and that's where you get suburbs such as Box Hill. Some of these suburbs are full of immigrants. Some are pretty dodgy, like Dandenong. Some are much safer. 

So I really am a bit biased towards the North. As you can see, it does depend a lot on budget and some of the really cheap areas are not so safe. I hope this helps. Quite broad info but it's good to realise the city does have its different areas. If you let me know more specific info I can narrow it down a bit


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

sarita2 said:


> Hi..
> 
> Schools- sorry don't know as I haven't got kids but I'm pretty sure it's possible to enrol in the middle of the year. I can ask friends if you like but I'm guessing someone else will have this type of info.
> 
> ...



Thank You Sarita for the prompt response......

Schools: I would be very Thankful to you if you can find that for me.....

Suburbs: As for suburbs, can I ask what is your budget? And when you say reasonably close to the CBD, how far away would you look? Obviously suburbs closer to the city are more expensive. Box Hill is not really near the city. If you're in Zone 2 transport will be more expensive. Places in the zone1/zone2 shared areas can be good so you don't have to pay to cross zones. 
RK: Sorry I think you misunderstood.. I can manage if its little far from city, however I would prefer if suburb has parks, schools and shops close by ie. walking distance of 15 to 20 mins....
As of now I do not have a fixed budget, obviosuly it would depend on the kind of job I land... but I am still looking at something $350 to $400 Per week.... So Please suggest me suburbs where I can get a decent home in this budget and which has the facilities mentioned above and also safe. we are not a big party animal so restricted Nightlife is fine.. . It would be ideal if the public transport is also close by....

Thank you once again...

Regards
RK


----------



## AustraliaDreams (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi RK,

Congratulations !!

so, now the senior expats can take back seat you can help beginners like us 
is there a way to IM any user here.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

AustraliaDreams said:


> Hi RK,
> 
> Congratulations !!
> 
> ...


Thanks I will surely help wherever I can... But I am still beginner and im looking for lot of help in the next level of planning as you can see from my post above...lol

IM no idea you PM options..

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Grant Letter Print*

Hii,

Do we have to carry the entire Grant Letter Print or just the Visa Grant Notice..

The Grant Notice is just two pages, however there are four other pages which talks about Client service, Questions, Changes in circumstances etc..

Regards
RK


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

Its better we take everything....may be the immigration dept in India may not know the process.These pages would come in handy


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

kark said:


> Its better we take everything....may be the immigration dept in India may not know the process.These pages would come in handy


Thanks for the Prompt Response..

I am going to travel alone and my family will travel later.. but as you said its better we carry all pages so that we can avoid any hassles..

Regards
RK


----------



## afzal067 (Apr 28, 2012)

Can anyone plz tell me what is the fee you have to pay while lodging your application after invitation? (Visa 189)


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

afzal067 said:


> Can anyone plz tell me what is the fee you have to pay while lodging your application after invitation? (Visa 189)


3050 AUD...

This can be paid using your Credit or Debit Card ( Visa , Master, Maestro, Amex,Diners, JCB..

Regards
RK


----------



## afzal067 (Apr 28, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> 3050 AUD...
> 
> This can be paid using your Credit or Debit Card ( Visa , Master, Maestro, Amex,Diners, JCB..
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for quick response. I've heard there is a 2nd installment for dependents in the application. How much is it and when do we pay it? And I am single, do I have to pay the 2nd installment?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

afzal067 said:


> Thank you very much for quick response. I've heard there is a 2nd installment for dependents in the application. How much is it and when do we pay it? And I am single, do I have to pay the 2nd installment?



That concept is scrapped now...No 2nd installment... If you are single then just 3050 AUD fees one time...

Regards
RK


----------



## bdg (Oct 1, 2012)

2nd installment is for dependents that did not qualify for their English language ability. If you have proof that your partner's English is sufficient or they have done and passed their IELTS, then the payment is not applicable to you. Visa cost is AUD 3060


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Grant Letter*

Hii,,


When I click on the View grant Letter link.. The same Letter appears against all applicants ( Primary, Secondary, Migrating dependents)... 

Is it right?? or Should there be separate letter for each applicant??

Regards
RK


----------



## RRJ (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi, 

Congratulations on your success. Your write up is really informative. 

I am wanting to apply under the 'human resource advisor' nominated occupation; I hold a degree in MBA (HR) at the masters level and a degree in B.Engg at the graduation level. (both from India)

I am amidst the skill assessment process. I have a few prominent concerns; i would be obliged if you could provide some useful insight: 

1. Do I need to submit the transcripts for both my degrees, even though I don't have any relevant experience regarding my degree in B.Engg. Someone told me, that we do not need to submit transcripts, per se. Only scanned copies would suffice. Is this correct ?! 

2. Who can certify the copies of the documents ?Are they to be attested only by a notary or can a certification by gazetted officer also suffice (like we usually get done for local purposes) ?! 

Thank you for your time. 

Regards.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

RRJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Congratulations on your success. Your write up is really informative.
> 
> ...


Hi Welcome to the forum..

The first request is Please do not post the same message on various threads... If you post in any one thread you will surely get response from someone.. Everyone is here to help one another...

1. Do I need to submit the transcripts for both my degrees, even though I don't have any relevant experience regarding my degree in B.Engg. Someone told me, that we do not need to submit transcripts, per se. Only scanned copies would suffice. Is this correct ?! 

RK: It is Better to have both your degree assessed. Since yur current occupation is related with your Master, the DIAC ( CO) may ask you for Bachelor details.. So its better to get both assessed.. You Need Mark sheets and Degree Certificate Notarized... You can get it from any Notary . They are usually outside all the courts...

2. Who can certify the copies of the documents ?Are they to be attested only by a notary or can a certification by gazetted officer also suffice (like we usually get done for local purposes) ?! 

RK: Its Better to Get from a Notary..

While submitting for ACS please also your Passport front and Back Notarized..

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Next Steps*

Dear All,

I would Like few suggestions and advice from you..

As I am preparing for my Journey on April 15th... here are few things where I need advice..

1. I have booked the Tickets through Malaysian Airlines and have got confirmed the Extra Luggage ... 
2. Opened a Bank a/c with NAB Classic & Isaver combo a/c..
3. TFN: Is it possible to get a Tax File Number while I am in India.. I need some advice on this as I need to get it urgently...
4. Centrelink: Since I am going to arrive alone ( family to follow later) I think I can register once I arrive there in Melbourne..
5. Medicare: I am planning to register once I reach there..
6. Temporary Accommodation: If you can share few links from where I can get a shared accommodation it would be very useful..
7. Expenses: I am considering an Average Monthly expense of $2000 for me( just basic Living expense accommodation,food,travel, Internet & Mobile).. Is my estimate correct or am I under budgeting too much..

Skype Number: I saw on Skype that they provide Australian Number for $60 Per year.. Any feedback on this??

Please let me know if I have missed anything important factor which I should consider...

Thank You

Regards
RK


----------



## cyrus1981 (Jan 12, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I finally received the Golden/Magic Mail Today... I am feeling very happy and delighted...
> 
> ...


Thanks!!!


Many Congrats!!!!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

cyrus1981 said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> Many Congrats!!!!



Thank You Very Much,...

Regards
RK


----------



## diptii (Jan 14, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I finally received the Golden/Magic Mail Today... I am feeling very happy and delighted...
> 
> ...


congrts:clap2:


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

diptii said:


> congrts:clap2:


Thanks a Lot.. I see that you are currently in Australia.. Could you Please look at my post earlier few hrs ago and help me out plss..

Regards
RK


----------



## RRJ (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi, I myself realized the double posting. It will take me a while to get used to the working of this site  

Thank you very much indeed for the valuable suggestions. 

From what you shared i understand that:

1. I may not fight for getting DMCs. Notarized copies of my degrees and respective mark sheets would suffice. 

2. Getting certifications from a notary would hold more weightage. 


Much obliged for your help. 

Regards,


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

RRJ said:


> Hi, I myself realized the double posting. It will take me a while to get used to the working of this site
> 
> Thank you very much indeed for the valuable suggestions.
> 
> ...



Welcome..

No Offence.. Sometimes it just confuses when same stuff is copy pasted on various Threads!!!

Just Get your Passport and other documents Notarized.. It should do the trick..

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I would Like few suggestions and advice from you..
> 
> ...


Hii.. Any Suggestions or Gudance Please......

Regards
RK


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I would Like few suggestions and advice from you..
> 
> ...


All the best for your journey ... Use gumtree for shared accommodation. 

Guyz, pls advise him on other questions....


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi RK,

Centrelink: From what I have read, I think it is useful only for family assistances like child care etc. If you are arriving here alone this can probably wait until your family joins you. Here are 2 threads you might be interested to read:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...living-australia/108100-centrelink-query.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...xpats-living-australia/133659-centrelink.html


TFN can be registered online after you arrive in Australia since you will need a local residential address which will also be your communication address for all your important personal documents like Bank cards, Medicare, TFN...etc. 

Monthly Expenses: I think $2000 would be OK (if you can cut out frivolous expenses) in Melbourne since I read somewhere that it has been voted as the most affordable place to live in Australia. Otherwise around $2500 can give you a sort of comfortable living.

Mobile: An Optus number with $30 plan should help you get started for all your local communication purposes.

**Jobs**: It takes time to get response from consultants/employers, around 2-4 weeks after you apply for a job, quite unlike India where applications get shortlisted in days. Although most of them want to job hunt after arrival, you might want to consider applying for jobs while you are in India, it will help you save time.

Regards,
A


----------



## rks890 (Jul 14, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I would Like few suggestions and advice from you..
> 
> ...


Hi,
Did you request for extra luggage from malasiyan airlines after booking your tickets or while boking your tickets, how much extra luggage did they allow you apart from 20+7 kgs?

Thanks.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rks890 said:


> Hi,
> Did you request for extra luggage from malasiyan airlines after booking your tickets or while boking your tickets, how much extra luggage did they allow you apart from 20+7 kgs?
> 
> Thanks.


I believe for ones who have PR and are taking one way ticket to Oz - gets 20+20+ 10(cabin) - right?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Aditi said:


> Hi RK,
> 
> Centrelink: From what I have read, I think it is useful only for family assistances like child care etc. If you are arriving here alone this can probably wait until your family joins you. Here are 2 threads you might be interested to read:
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...living-australia/108100-centrelink-query.html
> ...


Thank You Aditi for the response...
It is very helpful.. I really appreciate it..

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rks890 said:


> Hi,
> Did you request for extra luggage from malasiyan airlines after booking your tickets or while boking your tickets, how much extra luggage did they allow you apart from 20+7 kgs?
> 
> Thanks.


I called up the Malaysian airlines local office ( Hyderabad ) and booked..
Earlier I sent an online enquiry and this is the response I got.....

Greetings from Malaysia Airlines.

In regards to your queries, please be informed that our normal baggage allowance is 20kg. For any extra if you are holding permanent resident, you must refer direct with our Hyderabad office for the authority of extra baggage by provide your permanent Resident and ticket must be purchase direct with our Hyderabad office.


SO I suggest you contact your Local office for extra luggage..

Regards
RK


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Pleasure rkv, i was in your shoes one day, you will be where I am very soon, just keep faith in yourself. lemme know if i can be help


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> Pleasure rkv, i was in your shoes one day, you will be where I am very soon, just keep faith in yourself. lemme know if i can be help


Thanks a Lot....
I thought you had already made your trip to India!!! we are now in South, but will be in pune soon for few days to meet few friends..
With Regards to suburbs I ve shortlisted few ( Box hill, Camberwell, Brunswick, Coburg). So will stick with these as of now...

I will be travelling alone and family will come once I find a home...

I think I will somehow manage the shared accom part...

I ve planned around 5 to 6K for initial set up ( furniture's, TV, fridge, bed etc).. is that enough??

Also the Monthly expense I am budgeting around 4K per month.. is that enough?

Rent+ utilities: 2K per month( same suburbs with 2 bedroom house).
grocery: 1K

Rest expense: 1K..

Is it enough??

Am I missing any essential and important expense?

There is 95% chance that I would be arriving in Melbourne with a Job..

So i am hoping that my family can be with me by end of May or June 1st week... Just need to find a place and get the initial set up done...

The main area where I would need your guidance is my wife and kids( son 7 yrs and daughter 10 months(in May) ) will be travelling alone... So I would need you to suggest some important things which they should be carrying with them...

Will keep you posted and bothering you as and when I am stuck!!!

Thank you once again for all the help and inspiration!!!

Regards
RK


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Brunswick and Coburg are expensive but if you are happy with an apartment, you can get a small apartment at the same price as a big unit at say box hill etc. and remember, the close you are to the city, the more expensive is everything, starting from rentals to the childcare fee to grocery etc.

5-6k is good but initial set up cost can be a lot. we spend about 3k on white goods, couch. Gave 4 months rent advance (we offered) plus the bond plus one month rent that goes in anyways but that is not normal, u pay just one month as bond and one month as advance rent.

1k for grocery is a lot, i'd say 400-500 is a good amount but again, initially you buy everything, from lentils to masalas to rice etc so yeas, 1k should do

if you do arrive with a job, life will be easier, the companies help you a lot and coming with a job is always good, initial struggle looks less or a hassle. and you do not really spend as much money as you just do not have the time to 

its alright, bother me whenever you want to .

with a 7 year old and a 10 month, well, i will only wish your wife luck and patience. both are in a difficult age.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> Brunswick and Coburg are expensive but if you are happy with an apartment, you can get a small apartment at the same price as a big unit at say box hill etc. and remember, the close you are to the city, the more expensive is everything, starting from rentals to the childcare fee to grocery etc.
> 
> 5-6k is good but initial set up cost can be a lot. we spend about 3k on white goods, couch. Gave 4 months rent advance (we offered) plus the bond plus one month rent that goes in anyways but that is not normal, u pay just one month as bond and one month as advance rent.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the Prompt Response..
I saw on DOmain.co.au the rent for a 2 bedroom unit around 350-400 upto450 in all of those suburbs??

initial set up fee (5-6K) is only for goods ( fridge,washing Machine,bed, matress,sofa).... House rent advance and bond I have kept it out... we are Planning to carry Utensils( Non stick stuffs and Cooker and few plates).. Since I can bring 40kg and they can bring 90kg...

I have kept 4K for safer side for Running expense every month... so I think its ok. if we spend less then gr8!!... Do we get all those masalas dhaniya powder lentils and all there? i saw on one post someone was not able to find any masalas and lentils... Maybe he is not aware of the shop...

My son is not a worry... for last 1 month he is alone with me!!! My wife and daughter are in their hometown!!!... So my son will be fine.... Also they will be flying in Business class so that its little bit more comfort for them....But the main thing we will need guidance from you is some essential Items which she must carry during her flight and initial days in Melb... Maybe we can discuss them and you can offer your expert guidance during our Lunch in Melbourne!!!

The Job I will be having will not be from an Australian Company,... It will be my current Company and I will be working from Home there.... very Soon will have concrete plan on this, but 95% chances are there that I will be having a Monthly income flow for at least 6 months...

Regards
RK


----------



## raaj (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi RK,

As per my friend (living in Melbourne), this is the GENERALIZED picture : (all figures in AUD per month)
House (2 bed room) - Furnished 1400, Unfurnished 900
Groceries (2 adult 2 kids) - 700
leisure activities ( 8 outings i.e. sat/sun only) - 200
Utilities (phone, internet, elec) - 150

average household = 2000 comfortable living

Genuine Car buy (sedan with less than 100,000 km on clock) - 6000 once off

Beer/Wine/Pubs/Maid Service extra


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

raaj said:


> Hi RK,
> 
> As per my friend (living in Melbourne), this is the GENERALIZED picture : (all figures in AUD per month)
> House (2 bed room) - Furnished 1400, Unfurnished 900
> ...


Thanks Raaj..

So u estimating 2k per month and I have budgeted 4K per month.. So I think on safer side I am fine...
BTW I see you are in Sandton... 

We lived in Joburg for 3 yrs from 2006 to 2009.. we stayed in Kambula which is opposite to sandton mall the street next to morningside... I used to work with standard bank in Simmonds street(CBD)
Regards
RK


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes expense is about 2-3k per month for a family of 3 including rent. There is nothhing called essentials, diapers, wipes, milk or formula for the baby, i suggest u put the baby on nestle milk now, the blue one that you get in India in tetra pack. get the lil one used to it so that once she is here, she can straight away start with full cream milk from the supermart. rest, medicines, fruit for the baby. My daughter was 8 months old, we got a lot of change of clothes, nappies (as they call diapers here), milk bottles (I froze some so that they were cold when we were flying and the hostess can make it warm for you in teh microwave) and i picked two small bottles at singapore airport. Just declare and tell customs that you have milk for the baby and if they want you can throw it, carry all prescriptions with the medicines and bills even if it is not prescription medicine carry the bills

and OMG, who was not able to get masalas and lentils? If I tell you this, you will be surprised, there are Indian stores almost at every suburb. In Box hill we have 3 Indian stores, another one that is 2 kms away, all Asian grocery shops have Indian spices and lentils and even the supermart has Indian spices and lentils. Not all lentils but they have masoor dal and a few others. In box hill we have 3 Afghani stores that sell lentils and spices as well so all in all i'd say within 2 kms radius from where I live, we have a dozen or probably mroe stores selling spices and lentils and flour and every thing that is used in Indian cooking.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> Yes expense is about 2-3k per month for a family of 3 including rent. There is nothhing called essentials, diapers, wipes, milk or formula for the baby, i suggest u put the baby on nestle milk now, the blue one that you get in India in tetra pack. get the lil one used to it so that once she is here, she can straight away start with full cream milk from the supermart. rest, medicines, fruit for the baby. My daughter was 8 months old, we got a lot of change of clothes, nappies (as they call diapers here), milk bottles (I froze some so that they were cold when we were flying and the hostess can make it warm for you in teh microwave) and i picked two small bottles at singapore airport. Just declare and tell customs that you have milk for the baby and if they want you can throw it, carry all prescriptions with the medicines and bills even if it is not prescription medicine carry the bills
> 
> and OMG, who was not able to get masalas and lentils? If I tell you this, you will be surprised, there are Indian stores almost at every suburb. In Box hill we have 3 Indian stores, another one that is 2 kms away, all Asian grocery shops have Indian spices and lentils and even the supermart has Indian spices and lentils. Not all lentils but they have masoor dal and a few others. In box hill we have 3 Afghani stores that sell lentils and spices as well so all in all i'd say within 2 kms radius from where I live, we have a dozen or probably mroe stores selling spices and lentils and flour and every thing that is used in Indian cooking.



Gr8.... I think its Dinner time for you now!!!... Since I have some time my queries are not that urgent.... 
I think my Daughter was using Lactogen (1) and now since she just crossed 6 months she is using Nan Pro2..... But as you suggested I would recommend my wife to slowly start that Nestle Milk......

Thank you Again for the help....
Will keep pinging you as and when time gets near and more butterflies start in the tummy!!!!

BTW whats ur kids Name... We are ( Radhakrishnan (RK), Sonia,Rahul, Roshni)....

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Gr8.... I think its Dinner time for you now!!!... Since I have some time my queries are not that urgent....
> I think my Daughter was using Lactogen (1) and now since she just crossed 6 months she is using Nan Pro2..... But as you suggested I would recommend my wife to slowly start that Nestle Milk......
> 
> Thank you Again for the help....
> ...


Sorry and the Masala one here you Go.. Please refer page: 5

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...27160-leving-melbourne-20th-oct-2012-a-5.html

Regards
RK


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

She is Anika .

Yeah ping me, it is 9 40 pm here, Dinner done with, Anika slept, time for me to clear up and hit the bed. And start preparing your daughter for milk and vaccine. Anika had to get 10 vaccines after coming here in a span of a few months to get her upto date with the vaccine schedule here. Download form one of the councils website, try City of Whitehorse, thats where I live, take it to the doc and ask him to give her the extra ones that are pending and to make a clear not on what all has been given and what all is pending. They are very particular when it comes to vaccines here.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> She is Anika .
> 
> Yeah ping me, it is 9 40 pm here, Dinner done with, Anika slept, time for me to clear up and hit the bed. And start preparing your daughter for milk and vaccine. Anika had to get 10 vaccines after coming here in a span of a few months to get her upto date with the vaccine schedule here. Download form one of the councils website, try City of Whitehorse, thats where I live, take it to the doc and ask him to give her the extra ones that are pending and to make a clear not on what all has been given and what all is pending. They are very particular when it comes to vaccines here.


Good Evening Anjali...

Thank you for reminding on the vaccination front.... I did download the list from the whitehorse site.... Is it ok if I get a Letter from the Doctor mentioning the doses which have been given for my daughter?? 
or do they need the Vaccination File with labels of each dose and the date of vaccination??

Regards
RK


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes, for dates and no for label but if you can get it, nothing like it, also, ask your doc there to give her the ones that she is missing, then she wont have to go through so many vaccines here all over again


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> Yes, for dates and no for label but if you can get it, nothing like it, also, ask your doc there to give her the ones that she is missing, then she wont have to go through so many vaccines here all over again


Thank you very much for the confirmation.. yes I will get a Letter with dates and also mention the vaccines... WIll also give the missing doses and get the letter..
The main reason I asked about label is my wife lost the card which had the vaccines for 1st 12 Weeks.... so then we got a new card and then continues the Vaccines..

Regards
RK


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Damn.. not good. Get it from somewhere, get it made again because they see everything. and when you come, jsut go to Royal Children Hospital near the city with the lil one, they will give her and both parents whooping cough vaccine which is suggested, they might not ask you but you should tell them you want to get whooping cough vaccine. I got one and so did my husband.
The nurse at the hospital will update your record online and give her whatever vaccine has to be given that time and this has to be done after you have a medicare card and make sure you carry the passport along


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> Damn.. not good. Get it from somewhere, get it made again because they see everything. and when you come, jsut go to Royal Children Hospital near the city with the lil one, they will give her and both parents whooping cough vaccine which is suggested, they might not ask you but you should tell them you want to get whooping cough vaccine. I got one and so did my husband.
> The nurse at the hospital will update your record online and give her whatever vaccine has to be given that time and this has to be done after you have a medicare card and make sure you carry the passport along



Thanks for the Update on the Whooping Cough...

Just 1 final doubt on the vaccine Part..

If I get a Letter from the Doctor in the Letter head mentioning the Vaccine and Date it was Given wont this be enough or do we Need to Arrange the Card also...

Also in worst case if we have to give Vaccine there in Melbourne, then How will they charge approx per Vaccine.. This will me be prepared for the worst case as well..

Enjoy your Rest of the Evening..

Regards
RK


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

name and date from the doc is enough and no charge..


----------



## ramoz (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Rk,

Congratulations on your grant...

-Rams


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

ramoz said:


> Hi Rk,
> 
> Congratulations on your grant...
> 
> -Rams


Thank you... Congrats to you as well on the Grant.. I am coming to Hyd This weekend..

Regards
RK


----------



## raaj (Jan 13, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks Raaj..
> 
> So u estimating 2k per month and I have budgeted 4K per month.. So I think on safer side I am fine...
> BTW I see you are in Sandton...
> ...


that is awesome 

i stay at grayston drive, opposite to McD 
believe me you will not be able to finish 4K in a month (once you have settled down).

will definitely meet you once in Oz.
cheers


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

raaj said:


> that is awesome
> 
> i stay at grayston drive, opposite to McD
> believe me you will not be able to finish 4K in a month (once you have settled down).
> ...



oh Gr88 on the way to Rivonia Raj Rest!!
Sure lets meet in Melb!!

Regards
RK


----------



## Excited (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi Guys, 
Have just joined this forum today and happy that RK has got his visa and so fast and easily. We are also planning to apply and still stuck at the first step of whether or not to apply through an agent and risks of applying independently. Any sound advice would be appreciated as getting an Agent means relief from running around and getting to know processes from scratch if we do it on our own. But I may be wrong......


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Excited said:


> Hi Guys,
> Have just joined this forum today and happy that RK has got his visa and so fast and easily. We are also planning to apply and still stuck at the first step of whether or not to apply through an agent and risks of applying independently. Any sound advice would be appreciated as getting an Agent means relief from running around and getting to know processes from scratch if we do it on our own. But I may be wrong......


Thanks for the Wishes.



Here is a Thread Please go through it.. You have few guys starting the process , if you case is simple My suggestion do it yourself.
All the Best..
Regards
RK

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia-immigration-consultant-chennai.html


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks for the Wishes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey RKV ,
Congratulations on your grant !!!
When are you planning to move and which state ??


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Hey RKV ,
> Congratulations on your grant !!!
> When are you planning to move and which state ??


Thanks.. Apr 17th Melbourne..

Regards
RK


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok guys !!!

Anyone having contacts of consultants to look for jobs, please share with us. 
Or if anyone can help me guide with the approach to start looking for jobs would be great.


----------



## Excited (Feb 6, 2013)

Dear RK - 
Please help me on this:

If my husband is the primary applicant and I am on his visa and applying for 189 sub class - should I also write the IELTS exam ? Or only he should take it up? 

Regards


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Excited said:


> Dear RK -
> Please help me on this:
> 
> If my husband is the primary applicant and I am on his visa and applying for 189 sub class - should I also write the IELTS exam ? Or only he should take it up?
> ...


Hii,

If you are claiming 5 points for Partner skills you also need to undergo skill assessment and ILETS..

If not then you have 2 options

1. Write IELTS and score Overall 4.5 Band score OR
2. Get a letter from your Univ or College stating that your Medium of instruction was English.

Regards
RK


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Excited said:


> Dear RK -
> Please help me on this:
> 
> If my husband is the primary applicant and I am on his visa and applying for 189 sub class - should I also write the IELTS exam ? Or only he should take it up?
> ...


All the applicants included in the visa application needs to provide evidence for functional english. So better to go for the test or else there is a fee of around 4250 AUD.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> name and date from the doc is enough and no charge..


Good Evening Anjali,

One new query popped into my mind.....

With regards to house Renting I understand that there is Bond( Usually one Month rent) which is refundable when you vacate the House..
The House rent needs to be paid in Advance... you had mentioned that you paid 4 months advance rent.. How does that work out?

eg: rent: 1500 Per month Bond: 1500

So at the time of moving if I have 3k is enough??

So you paid 6000 at the time of moving into house.. so after that did you pay rent the next month of you paid the next rent only after 4 months..

If you can throw some light it will help me the House rent set up cost...

Thank You 
Regards
RK


----------



## Tommy82 (May 20, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I finally received the Golden/Magic Mail Today... I am feeling very happy and delighted...
> 
> ...


Fantastic, good on you. I know I don't know you, but the best if luck with the move!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Tommy82 said:


> Fantastic, good on you. I know I don't know you, but the best if luck with the move!


Thanks a lot Tommy!!!!

Regards
RK


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

No I did not pay rent for next 4 months, 5 infact (i gave 4 + 1 + 1 advance) 4 months i offered, one month was anyways to be given as advance and one month as bond.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> No I did not pay rent for next 4 months, 5 infact (i gave 4 + 1 + 1 advance) 4 months i offered, one month was anyways to be given as advance and one month as bond.


This is where I am confused.... Plss help..

Eg: May 1st I take the House.. So as per your case..

Rent:= 1500..

So initial Payment is ( 4 Months advance ( 6000) + Bond ( 1500) + May Rent ( 1500)):

Total 9000..

So the Next rent you paid wa son June 1st ( 1500) or Sept 1st ( 1500));

Regards
RK


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

next rent i paid was after 5 months.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> next rent i paid was after 5 months.


Ok gr8.. so its a One time Investment.. So the More we are ready to invest little better chance of house and it will also free up for few months from expense of rent.

Regards
RK.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

No nothing like that, it depends on the landlord, if he is nice, he might just give you the house, some dont want to give it to new migrants who have no rent history. Out property owner is nice, have not met him but we offered 6 months plus one month, he said no you guys are new here and have a child, that is a lot of money so you just give me 4 months, that also because that time we did not have a job, my husband got it after we applied for the house and got it..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> No nothing like that, it depends on the landlord, if he is nice, he might just give you the house, some dont want to give it to new migrants who have no rent history. Out property owner is nice, have not met him but we offered 6 months plus one month, he said no you guys are new here and have a child, that is a lot of money so you just give me 4 months, that also because that time we did not have a job, my husband got it after we applied for the house and got it..


Good Evening,

Thank you for the note.. Pray that I also get a Nice landlord who Understands that I have 2 kids!!!! and offers me house with just 1 Month Rent Advance...

Regards
RK


----------



## response (Nov 6, 2012)

The only Position i got trapped in my whole procedure was with the Amazing PSK in Coimbatore... It took me 40 times to get my Ticket reissued( so I had to wait my program almost to the last day of deadline). and then another 20 Days to get my PCC... But all that finishes well is good


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

response said:


> The only Position i got trapped in my whole procedure was with the Amazing PSK in Coimbatore... It took me 40 times to get my Ticket reissued( so I had to wait my program almost to the last day of deadline). and then another 20 Days to get my PCC... But all that finishes well is good


Sorry I Did not get u...

Regards
RK


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

OK folks !!! Anyone who started looking for job ???
Just want to check whether interviews can be scheduled from outside OZ or not ??


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> OK folks !!! Anyone who started looking for job ???
> Just want to check whether interviews can be scheduled from outside OZ or not ??


I have not yet Started.. currently trying to collect information, CV and Cover letter design,brushing skills and of course doing KT here in Current company!.. Planning to start the contact from Mid March, approx 4 weeks before departure so that I can get the recruiter interested.. Lets see how it goes..

All the Best..

Regards
RK


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> Thank you for the note.. Pray that I also get a Nice landlord who Understands that I have 2 kids!!!! and offers me house with just 1 Month Rent Advance...
> 
> ...


Usually landlords don't ask for advance rents. Security deposits of $1000-$2000, depending on the location, is expected. Deposits are refunded at the termination of lease contract provided that no harm is done to the property during the stay.

Look for real estate agents in the area where accommodation is needed.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> Usually landlord don't ask for advance rents. Security deposits of $1000-$2000, depending on the location, is expected. Deposits are refunded at the termination of lease provided that no harm is done to the property during the stay.
> 
> Look for real estate agents in the area where accommodation is needed.


Thank you for the information janneeyrre.. 
I read on few posts in the forum that new migrants have to offer more than one month of advance rent to have their application approved by the Landlord..
So I am trying to get an rough estimate so that i can Budget for the House, I intend to bring my family in 6 to 7 weeks, Provided I can get a house..
I have shortlisted few suburbs where I am planning to search for the house.
Do you think its good to contact agents 2 weeks before I land in Australia or should I initiate contact once I reach there?
As of now I have kept a Budget of 5K for the House.. Around $1600 for the deposit and Two months advance Rent..

Regards
RK


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank you for the information janneeyrre..
> I read on few posts in the forum that new migrants have to offer more than one month of advance rent to have their application approved by the Landlord..
> So I am trying to get an rough estimate so that i can Budget for the House, I intend to bring my family in 6 to 7 weeks, Provided I can get a house..
> I have shortlisted few suburbs where I am planning to search for the house.
> ...


RK u r right. I have heard the same from my friends who live in Australia.

Thanks


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

congrats mate...
all the best..



rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I finally received the Golden/Magic Mail Today... I am feeling very happy and delighted...
> 
> ...


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Thank you for the information janneeyrre..
> I read on few posts in the forum that new migrants have to offer more than one month of advance rent to have their application approved by the Landlord..
> So I am trying to get an rough estimate so that i can Budget for the House, I intend to bring my family in 6 to 7 weeks, Provided I can get a house..
> I have shortlisted few suburbs where I am planning to search for the house.
> ...


You may contact the agents whenever. Anyway you wont just get anything without seeing it first. So its a good idea to come here first and then meet up with local agents to inspect the property.
If you're satisfied with the inspection you may go ahead and sign the contract. 
Its always good to read the contract before you sign it. [ watch southpark show with itunes agreement to get my point]. 

The deposit and advance rent that you are willing to pay is enough to have good night sleep(s) without any worries.
Remember - Money talks ******** walks. just kidding about the last part. But you know what I mean.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

lifeisgood said:


> congrats mate...
> all the best..


Thank you very much for the wishes!

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> You may contact the agents whenever. Anyway you wont just get anything without seeing it first. So its a good idea to come here first and then meet up with local agents to inspect the property.
> If you're satisfied with the inspection you may go ahead and sign the contract.
> Its always good to read the contract before you sign it. [ watch southpark show with itunes agreement to get my point].
> 
> ...


Thank you Once again Jane for the response... Got it what you mean

Thanks for the advice..
Its just feeling little nervous as the day comes closer, since I have no contacts in Australia..specially on the House part as I am trying to get my family there as soon as possible, Regarding jobs and other fronts I don't have much worry.
I feel i can manage those aspects easily.

Thank you once again.

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Progress So Far*

Dear Fellow Members,
With my Travel dates now nearing ( Less than a Month), here is a list of things I have done so far and planning to do remaining now. Please let me know your thoughts if I have missed out something.


Sold the unwanted household items
 packed utensils which are required there in separate box ( pan, Cooker and few non stick stuffs).
 Closed/consolidated the loans and credit cards.
 closed all Bank a/c except ICICI.
Got the Transfer letter from school for my son ( 7 yrs) along with grade sheet and subjects studied letter.
got a letter from the Doctor stating the immunizations given for my daughter ( 7 months).
Got a Letter from the House owner here stating that we have maintained the house and vacated it in Good condition.
Deposited 1000 AUD in NAB a/c for immediate expense for 2 weeks( apr 17 to 30th)
Converted 500 AUD cash for other expenses.
Got a skype Number.

The next steps are to updated linked in and Cv and start to apply for jobs.
Start looking for shared accommodation.

Please let me know if I am missing something important.

Regards
RK


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Dear Fellow Members,
> With my Travel dates now nearing ( Less than a Month), here is a list of things I have done so far and planning to do remaining now. Please let me know your thoughts if I have missed out something.
> 
> 
> ...


How are u feeling right now? I'm pretty tensed...:rolleyes2:

i'll be arriving in May..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

spin123 said:


> How are u feeling right now? I'm pretty tensed...:rolleyes2:
> 
> i'll be arriving in May..


Yep little tensed and nervous... 
Mainly on the Accommodation as I am arriving there just on my own, no contacts, friends or anyone... but I guess i will be fine once I land and may be have a beer!!!lol

Regards
RK


----------



## joeinOZ (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi RKV,

Which place in Australia are you planning to arrive?

- Joe


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

joeinOZ said:


> Hi RKV,
> 
> Which place in Australia are you planning to arrive?
> 
> - Joe


Hii Joe,

I am arriving in Melbourne on April 17th..

Regards
RK


----------



## joeinOZ (Mar 18, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Hii Joe,
> 
> I am arriving in Melbourne on April 17th..
> 
> ...


Ok, Good Luck.
What is your skillset? How are you planning to do a job hunt?

I am into Java/J2EE, right now in Sydney and looking for a job.

- Joe


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

joeinOZ said:


> Ok, Good Luck.
> What is your skillset? How are you planning to do a job hunt?
> 
> I am into Java/J2EE, right now in Sydney and looking for a job.
> ...


My Skill sets are Project Management and Test Management. 
I have just finished creating my Resume. I will start applying for jobs now Test mgr, Project mgr, Test Lead, Project Lead, and see how things go..
All the Best. BTW when did you arrive in Sydney? Have you attended any Interviews?
Where are you staying?

Regards
RK


----------



## joeinOZ (Mar 18, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> My Skill sets are Project Management and Test Management.
> I have just finished creating my Resume. I will start applying for jobs now Test mgr, Project mgr, Test Lead, Project Lead, and see how things go..
> All the Best. BTW when did you arrive in Sydney? Have you attended any Interviews?
> Where are you staying?
> ...


Hi RK,
I came here in late November as a 457 dependent. I applied for my PR after reaching Sydney and got a grant a month back. I have been applying for lot of openings, but not much responses. I did attended 2 interview, but it did not turn out positive. As of now, I am thinking of any parzt-time/casual jobs, but need to have some contacts/friends who could give some suggestions on what kind of jobs can be tried.

- joeinOZ


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

joeinOZ said:


> Hi RK,
> I came here in late November as a 457 dependent. I applied for my PR after reaching Sydney and got a grant a month back. I have been applying for lot of openings, but not much responses. I did attended 2 interview, but it did not turn out positive. As of now, I am thinking of any parzt-time/casual jobs, but need to have some contacts/friends who could give some suggestions on what kind of jobs can be tried.
> 
> - joeinOZ


Don worry joe, Just hang in there.. I think the Average time for getting the 1st job is around 2 to 4 months( Read in this forum).. There are people who have got the job in 15 days and some in 2 to 3 months.
I have also read getting the 1st breakthrough job is tough , however once you cross the hurdle things become very easy..

So stay positive. also try to apply for jobs 1 level lower than your current designation...
ALL the Best
Regards
RK


----------



## imstaying (Aug 1, 2012)

Acceptance speech worthy for an Oscar! hehe! Congrats mate! Yep! I said mate! Get use to it as you'll be hearing more of that once you are here. I wish you and your family all the best in your new life in Australia. Cheers!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

imstaying said:


> Acceptance speech worthy for an Oscar! hehe! Congrats mate! Yep! I said mate! Get use to it as you'll be hearing more of that once you are here. I wish you and your family all the best in your new life in Australia. Cheers!


Thank you very much..
Wish you best of luck for the reminder of your Visa Process...

Regards
RK


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Yep little tensed and nervous...
> Mainly on the Accommodation as I am arriving there just on my own, no contacts, friends or anyone... but I guess i will be fine once I land and may be have a beer!!!lol
> 
> Regards
> RK


Good luck with everything. I'll be coming to Melbourne too. Lets keep in touch...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Good luck with everything. I'll be coming to Melbourne too. Lets keep in touch...


Thank you..

Lets meet in Melbourne!!

All the Best
Regards
RK


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

RK, All the best on your big move..... i'll joinin @ melbourne shortly after ur arrival... keep us posted on ur experience, coz we need to first see melbourne through your eyes!

Exxciteddd!!


----------



## samysunny (Jan 28, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I finally received the Golden/Magic Mail Today... I am feeling very happy and delighted...
> 
> ...


Congratulations RK! All the very best. I just submitted my ACS form. Hoping for the positive response. Cheers!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

RR said:


> RK, All the best on your big move..... i'll joinin @ melbourne shortly after ur arrival... keep us posted on ur experience, coz we need to first see melbourne through your eyes!
> 
> Exxciteddd!!


Thanks for the wishes... Will keep posted about the developments and experience...
Lets catch up in Melbourne..!!

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

samysunny said:


> Congratulations RK! All the very best. I just submitted my ACS form. Hoping for the positive response. Cheers!


Thank You for the wishes!! All the Best with your ACS and the rest of EOI process!!

Regards
RK


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank You for the wishes!! All the Best with your ACS and the rest of EOI process!!
> 
> Regards
> RK


Hi RK,
Good luck for your move.
I will be moving to Mel in June.
I wanted to ask you what how do u plan to convert INR to AUD.
I am exploring some options and pinned down either wire transfer or cash.

what do u suggest? which is a better option, considering i have to convert approx 10000AUD.

Cheers,
R


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Hi RK,
> Good luck for your move.
> I will be moving to Mel in June.
> I wanted to ask you what how do u plan to convert INR to AUD.
> ...


i,


Hi

Thanks for your wishes!!

All the Best with your Move!!

Sorry mate I do not have much idea about conversions, since I do not have money.lol... So did not spend time in exploring this options!!

I am just taking 2000 AUD with me, I have done 1000 AUD swift Transfer and 1000 AUD i am planning to do through Thomas Cook or through some exchange in airport( Cash)..

I think there are local guys available, do a Google on quikr or sulekha, locanto in your city and call them and find out the best rates..

Regards
RK


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> i,
> 
> 
> Hi
> ...


wow! thats funny..
are u serious u r moving with just 2000AUD?
do u already have a job offer with u?
you are moving alone or with family?

I am moving from Delhi. how abt u?

R.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> wow! thats funny..
> are u serious u r moving with just 2000AUD?
> do u already have a job offer with u?
> you are moving alone or with family?
> ...


Hey mate,

No man.. I am serious.. its not funny. I only have 2kAUD, so there is no option for me to carry more AUD, unless I do a bank robbery cpl of days before i fly
I am going alone, family will join once I get job and place..
I have started the job search from today, so as of now nothing is there with me other than 2k AUD!!! and my travel bags...

And of course I have my skills, and self confidence which I hope will steer me through the early struggle days!!

Regards
RK


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> No man.. I am serious.. its not funny. I only have 2kAUD, so there is no option for me to carry more AUD, unless I do a bank robbery cpl of days before i fly
> I am going alone, family will join once I get job and place..
> ...


awesome buddy!
you are an inspiration!
good luck with everything mate and hope to see u in Mel.

are u in IT?

Cheers,
R.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> awesome buddy!
> you are an inspiration!
> good luck with everything mate and hope to see u in Mel.
> 
> ...


Yes I am in IT field..

Its just about getting the best out of what we have. I would have loved to carry more AUD if I had, but since I do not have I have to make the move with what I have and hope for the best!!
Sure lets catch up in Melbourne..

Regards
RK


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Yes I am in IT field..
> 
> Its just about getting the best out of what we have. I would have loved to carry more AUD if I had, but since I do not have I have to make the move with what I have and hope for the best!!
> Sure lets catch up in Melbourne..
> ...


Yeah, that's the spirit.
so have u planned your stay for the initial days?

R.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Yeah, that's the spirit.
> so have u planned your stay for the initial days?
> 
> R.


No man. Need to search on Gumtree, Flatshare, houseshare sites and find some...
BTW I am flying from hyderabad

regards
RK


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

hey rkv146..nice to knw that u got the visa grant...remember speaking to u before.. am flying to australia next month too..on 19th 

by the way i am in software testing too..but i just have 3 yrs exp..i guess u have 8+ yrs of experience right..all the very best for ur future..and hope u get a job very soon..and suppose u get an aussie job, u can interview me in the future..n hire me.. hehe..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> hey rkv146..nice to knw that u got the visa grant...remember speaking to u before.. am flying to australia next month too..on 19th
> 
> by the way i am in software testing too..but i just have 3 yrs exp..i guess u have 8+ yrs of experience right..all the very best for ur future..and hope u get a job very soon..and suppose u get an aussie job, u can interview me in the future..n hire me.. hehe..





rkv146 said:


> No man. Need to search on Gumtree, Flatshare, houseshare sites and find some...
> BTW I am flying from hyderabad
> 
> regards
> RK



Best of luck to you both  
Keep us updated!


----------



## justmailjoseph (Oct 9, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> No man.. I am serious.. its not funny. I only have 2kAUD, so there is no option for me to carry more AUD, unless I do a bank robbery cpl of days before i fly
> I am going alone, family will join once I get job and place..
> ...


Best wishes rkv for your move to Melbourne, please share your experiences with the job hunt. Surely your skills and confidence will help you my friend, may you land a job super fast.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> hey rkv146..nice to knw that u got the visa grant...remember speaking to u before.. am flying to australia next month too..on 19th
> 
> by the way i am in software testing too..but i just have 3 yrs exp..i guess u have 8+ yrs of experience right..all the very best for ur future..and hope u get a job very soon..and suppose u get an aussie job, u can interview me in the future..n hire me.. hehe..


Hii Katy,
Yes I do remember you.

Thank you for the wishes!!
I am starting the job hunt from today. If I come across any suitable openings or any recruiter I will pass on to you. Please pm me your email id.
Hopefully all the fellow members wishes and prayers will give me strength to survive and come through..

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

superm said:


> Best of luck to you both
> Keep us updated!


Thank you for the wishes Superm!!
Will keep you posted with the progress..
Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

justmailjoseph said:


> Best wishes rkv for your move to Melbourne, please share your experiences with the job hunt. Surely your skills and confidence will help you my friend, may you land a job super fast.


Thank you Joseph for the wishes!!

Will keep you posted on the progress..

Regards
RK


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

superm said:


> Best of luck to you both
> Keep us updated!


Thanks superm.. n wish u a super job search ahead too


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Thanks superm.. n wish u a super job search ahead too


lolz.. thanks.. I hope super means very short


----------



## MechIndia (Mar 7, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> No.. The only Place i got stuck in my entire process was with the Wonderful PSK in Coimbatore... It took me 40 days to get my Passport reissued( so I had to delay my application virtually to the last day of deadline). and then another 20 Days to get my PCC... But all that ends well is good
> 
> Regards
> RK


Dear RK,

Hi. Just wanted a clarification, if I get the invite, can I upload docs online, and can I make do *w/o going anywhere for any Visa Interview* etc.?
Is the Meds the ONLY contact w anyone, and does it so happen that we can get the Visa w/o any other interaction?

Coz, we will be in smaller cities for the next few months, and if the process can be done online, we'll be able to have it going, w/o bothering to go for those Visa interviews.

Also, when and where are the finger-prints (biometrics) captured?

Thanks,
Mech India


----------



## MechIndia (Mar 7, 2013)

katy_aus said:


> hey rkv146..nice to knw that u got the visa grant...remember speaking to u before.. am flying to australia next month too..on 19th
> 
> by the way i am in software testing too..but i just have 3 yrs exp..i guess u have 8+ yrs of experience right..all the very best for ur future..and hope u get a job very soon..and suppose u get an aussie job, u can interview me in the future..n hire me.. hehe..


Hey Katy,

You got your Skills done by EA? Why, not going for IT?
Which sector / industry do you want to move on to?

And how much wd the EA assmt and licensing cost?

Thx,
Mech India


----------



## MechIndia (Mar 7, 2013)

Kya baat hai !

RK,
It speaks volumes about your WILL TO DO, when I see that 2000 aud bit.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

MechIndia said:


> Dear RK,
> 
> Hi. Just wanted a clarification, if I get the invite, can I upload docs online, and can I make do *w/o going anywhere for any Visa Interview* etc.?
> Is the Meds the ONLY contact w anyone, and does it so happen that we can get the Visa w/o any other interaction?
> ...



Hi Mech,

All the best for your process!!

I guess you are not aware of the process!!lol.

After Invite all the documents have to be uploaded online!! There is no Visa Interview Concept for Australia..

Medicals you have to go the approved centers by DIAC ,,, this can be any where in India!

Why do you need Bio metrics/fingerprints!!??

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

MechIndia said:


> Kya baat hai !
> 
> RK,
> It speaks volumes about your WILL TO DO, when I see that 2000 aud bit.


There is no Volume!! Its just that I have no other choice!!! I only have that much money with me so i can only take them..

Regards
RK


----------



## rkarthik1986 (Dec 13, 2012)

Guys a little update regarding Job search from my side..

I have 6 years experience (Java and Android development).

I got a skype number and put it in my resume and applied for few jobs through seek..

I got 2 calls...first person was a consultant, and once I told him that I will be there only by next month end, he asked me to contact him after I reach there, and has sent a mail with his details..

The second application was for a company directly through seek, they did call me..but I could not pick up at that time, and when I called back later (twice), the person was not at his desk..

Apart from seek, I applied in some 5-6 companies directly through their website, and one of them have arranged for a discussion next week. (I'm not very confident about this, as the company does not involve in Mobile/Java domain, but I'm not sure how come they still contacted me and said they would like to have a discussion regarding my application)

As of now I have decided not to apply for any more jobs and just wait for another 2 weeks before I start applying again..as I am planning to reach there only by next month end, or May 1st week


----------



## rambi (Mar 22, 2013)

Congrats RK !!!!!



rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I finally received the Golden/Magic Mail Today... I am feeling very happy and delighted...
> 
> ...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rambi said:


> Congrats RK !!!!!


Thank you Very much..

Regards
RK


----------



## rambi (Mar 22, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Thank you Very much..
> 
> Regards
> RK


.

hi rk
im planning to move Ais.can u help?im working in java.having 5+ years experience.just started processing


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rambi said:


> .
> 
> hi rk
> im planning to move Ais.can u help?im working in java.having 5+ years experience.just started processing


Sure. Let me know what help you need. 
All the best!!
Regards
Rk


----------



## appubabu (Jun 25, 2012)

rkarthik1986 said:


> Guys a little update regarding Job search from my side..
> 
> I have 6 years experience (Java and Android development).
> 
> ...


It would be ideal if you can setup a voice mail message when you are not able to pick up your calls coming through skype number. Check the skype site on how to set it up.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rambi said:


> .
> 
> hi rk
> im planning to move Ais.can u help?im working in java.having 5+ years experience.just started processing


For process walkthrough you can check the process info link given in my signature - if you still have specific questions, you can post comment and members would try to help you out!
Best of luck for the process!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Progress till now*

Dear All,
With less than a week to go here are the things which I have sorted out so far.

Basic Indian Stuffs done ( family relocation, selling of basic house holds, Bank A/c etc).
Bank A/c in NAb set and 1500 AUD transferred
Carrying Cash of 500 AUD for initial expense.
Shopping done for self and also basic Kitchen Items ( Cooker, few utensils).

Still Struggling to get accommodation confirmed. Unable to get through in gumtree, in few other sites they are asking to do Western Union ( which seems like scam to me!!)
If any member here can help me in shared accommodation would be very grateful to them.

With regards to job hunt Haven't really started the process.

Will Keep posted more as the day gets nearer.

Regards
RK


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

All the best RK in your move  

I have a problem with conflicting thoughts and I am unable to take a decision on this. So, I am writing down to get your valid inputs.

I have 5+ years of experience, most of it in development in C++,UNIX,oracle.Recently, I got into a new role of Business Analyst-Technical requirements(2 months).Now, my dilemma is if I should continue to develop skills as a BA and search for a job in OZ as a BA or keep my C++ programming skills up-to-date and try for a dev role.

Pros of C++ dev:
1) Dev opportunities are generally more than a BA(except OZ)
2) Most of my experience is in dev.
Cons:
1) In OZ, C++ opportunities as such are very less.Source - Expat forum and Seek.

While I look for opportunities for BA-Technical requirement in SEEK, there are quite a few of them but min req is 5 years of exp.I am going in circles.Please throw some light on the job opportunities as a BA for a newbie. I am planning to learn some specific tools related to BA and take up some certifications too.

There is another way where in I can combine both these skills and apply for consultant roles. Not sure how much of a scope this would have with C++ programming skill as I have observed that Java is the limelight in these kind of cases. 

Please advise
Thanks,


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

applyoz said:


> All the best RK in your move
> 
> I have a problem with conflicting thoughts and I am unable to take a decision on this. So, I am writing down to get your valid inputs.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the wishes!!

To address your concern it happens to most of us and at the end of the day there is no generic solution...
It all depends on how comfortable you are in each role and how passionate you are about them.
On the positive side I see it as plus that you have two roles where you could give a go and try and get the breakthrough ( Dev + BA). Also You could try for techno functional Roles depending on the area of your domain.

With Regards to scope for BA it is not my specialization hence I would not be able to comment specifically on this.

so I suggest you keep searching the job posts and also think about the role you want to pursue in the long run and then make a smart and advised decision.

All the Best with your Visa application.

Feel free to ping me if I can be of any help.

Regards
RK


----------



## sandy4aus (Dec 15, 2012)

congrats for ur visa, and good luck for the job hunt.




rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I finally received the Golden/Magic Mail Today... I am feeling very happy and delighted...
> 
> ...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

sandy4aus said:


> congrats for ur visa, and good luck for the job hunt.


Thank you very much for your wishes..
All the best to you with your Visa application..

Regards
RK


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank you very much for your wishes..
> All the best to you with your Visa application..
> 
> Regards
> RK


Hey rkv,

As your travel date is nearing so thought of wishing you luck.
Hope you are all set!

Cheers,
R.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Hey rkv,
> 
> As your travel date is nearing so thought of wishing you luck.
> Hope you are all set!
> ...


Thank You Rinkesh for the wishes!!
Just few days to go feeling nervous!! doing some last minute shopping..
Yet to sort out the accommodation...

Regards
RK


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank You Rinkesh for the wishes!!
> Just few days to go feeling nervous!! doing some last minute shopping..
> Yet to sort out the accommodation...
> 
> ...



Dont worry you are going to shine! 

Although I am not sure about the shopping part..haha..
I am flying in June and i go out on every weekend for shopping and trust me my wife is more excited about the shopping rather than the move..hehe...

BTW what kind of electronics are u taking along. i mean other than laptop and hard drives. any kitchen electronics...

or anything in specific..

Cheers,
R.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Dont worry you are going to shine!
> 
> Although I am not sure about the shopping part..haha..
> I am flying in June and i go out on every weekend for shopping and trust me my wife is more excited about the shopping rather than the move..hehe...
> ...



Yep you are right My wife is only busy doing the shopping for me.lol
I am only carrying pressure cooker and few utensils. The kitchen appliances i will take when my family joins me.

Regards
RK


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Yep you are right My wife is only busy doing the shopping for me.lol
> I am only carrying pressure cooker and few utensils. The kitchen appliances i will take when my family joins me.
> 
> Regards
> RK


Do you plan to came back and then take your family?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Do you plan to came back and then take your family?


It completely depends on the nature of job I get!!! If I get a good Job with decent salary then I will come back for few days and take my family coz my wife is going to travel with 2 kids ( 7 yrd old son and 8 months old daughter)..
If the salary is average then my wife will have to make the trip on her own

Regards
RK


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> It completely depends on the nature of job I get!!! If I get a good Job with decent salary then I will come back for few days and take my family coz my wife is going to travel with 2 kids ( 7 yrd old son and 8 months old daughter)..
> If the salary is average then my wife will have to make the trip on her own
> 
> Regards
> RK


Well in that case i hope you get a "big fat cheque".. 

But do you think it will be a wise decision to take a few days off in your first job.

btw which airlines are u traveling on and what is the free baggage allowance.

Cheers,
R


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Well in that case i hope you get a "big fat cheque"..
> 
> But do you think it will be a wise decision to take a few days off in your first job.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the Wishes!!
I have booked through malaysian airlines ( 40 kg +7 kg).. This airline has the least stop over time so I have chosen this..
With regards to taking off, it would completely depend on the company and nature of my supervisor, however my feeling is they will never be so rude to not to grant 2 days leave!!!
I will be planning the movement during weekend.
Its all in hypothetical mode now, things will plan out better once I land that elusive job

Regards
RK


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks for the Wishes!!
> I have booked through malaysian airlines ( 40 kg +7 kg).. This airline has the least stop over time so I have chosen this..
> With regards to taking off, it would completely depend on the company and nature of my supervisor, however my feeling is they will never be so rude to not to grant 2 days leave!!!
> I will be planning the movement during weekend.
> ...



Thats nice.
I have booked with china eastern. although the travel time is like 25 hrs but the baggage is 46+7+laptop bag. So i thought fair enough!

You are moving to Melbourne. right?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Thats nice.
> I have booked with china eastern. although the travel time is like 25 hrs but the baggage is 46+7+laptop bag. So i thought fair enough!
> 
> You are moving to Melbourne. right?


Oh thats Gr8!!

Yes yaar heading to Melbourne...

Regards
RK


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Oh thats Gr8!!
> 
> Yes yaar heading to Melbourne...
> 
> ...


Cool..
Then I will see u in Melbourne.
I am traveling on 21st June.
I will need all your experience by then. 
Good luck!

Cheers,
R.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Cool..
> Then I will see u in Melbourne.
> I am traveling on 21st June.
> I will need all your experience by then.
> ...


Sure Buddy anytime!!
Hopefully I would be settled by then!!

Regards
RK


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Sure Buddy anytime!!
> Hopefully I would be settled by then!!
> 
> Regards
> RK



Hey Buddy,
Good luck..
what time is ur flight...
have a safe flight...

Cheers,
R.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Hey Buddy,
> Good luck..
> what time is ur flight...
> have a safe flight...
> ...


Thank You Very much..

It is Tonight and Tomorrow evening by 4:30 IST I will be in Melbourne...

All the Best to you as well..

Regards
RK


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

All the best RK..Do post ur experiences once u reach..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> All the best RK..Do post ur experiences once u reach..


Thank you very much for the wishes... Will surely post the developments as and when it happens.

Thank you to all the fellow forum members for the guidance and help they have provided till date!!

Regards
RK


----------



## iammay (Jun 4, 2010)

rkv146 said:


> Thank you very much for the wishes... Will surely post the developments as and when it happens.
> 
> Thank you to all the fellow forum members for the guidance and help they have provided till date!!
> 
> ...


All the best, RK. Have a nice journey!

May


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

iammay said:


> All the best, RK. Have a nice journey!
> 
> May


Thank You for the Wishes!!!

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Journey has Begun*

Dear All,
I am heading to Melbourne in 2 Hours.. 
I would like to Thank everyone for all the valuable guidance and advice you have provided.
The Immigration and check in was very smooth and easy. it all finished in 10 minutes. No hassles.. Airport: Hyderabad, Airline Malaysia..

Point to Note: There is no currency exchange counter once you clear security check. All you have is Duty free shop and cafes.. So if you planning to do some last minute exchange at Hyderabad airport please do so before you enter immigration.

Thank you...

Regards
RK


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> I am heading to Melbourne in 2 Hours..
> I would like to Thank everyone for all the valuable guidance and advice you have provided.
> The Immigration and check in was very smooth and easy. it all finished in 10 minutes. No hassles.. Airport: Hyderabad, Airline Malaysia..
> ...



good luck RKV! please stay in touch!!!lane:


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> good luck RKV! please stay in touch!!!lane:


Thank you very much!!
How is you application going?? NSW Approved!!! Good.. Whats the status of the Visa application..

All the best

Regards
RK


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank you very much!!
> How is you application going?? NSW Approved!!! Good.. Whats the status of the Visa application..
> 
> All the best
> ...



i just emailed ya


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> I am heading to Melbourne in 2 Hours..
> I would like to Thank everyone for all the valuable guidance and advice you have provided.
> The Immigration and check in was very smooth and easy. it all finished in 10 minutes. No hassles.. Airport: Hyderabad, Airline Malaysia..
> ...


wish u the very best RK  

Cheers,


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

applyoz said:


> wish u the very best RK
> 
> Cheers,


Thank You very Much!! I need all the wishes which come my way!!lol

Regards
RK


----------



## spprivate (Aug 22, 2012)

All the best Man,I finished my landing process (nothing other than entering the country) and am back


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for the wishes..
Regards
RK


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

congratz n all the BEST for ur journey today!


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats .. All the best.. 

Keep us posted!!!!


----------



## MrPerfect (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello all,

I have applied for 4 of us(me, my wife and my 2 kids) 
After the GRANT of 189.
Do we all have to travel together first time when I am going
or can i go first and after I get job can my family join?

Actually without job for all of us to stay it might cost soo much,so i was worried weather I can go first search job, then book flight tickets for the family....once I get the job and rent a house.

OR do we all have to go together for the first time for initiation of PR.

Appreciate some suggestions..


----------



## sumi.24 (Oct 4, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank You very Much!! I need all the wishes which come my way!!lol
> 
> Regards
> RK


Hi RK,

Nice to know that you are travelling to Aussie by now..
Bon Voyage and keep in touch...

Cheers
Sumi...


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

*Time to ROCK*

Dear All,

It will not be hard to guess what will be the content of this post looking at the subject line.

Yesss... I GOT MY GRANT!!! 

Today was just like any other day for me till the time I opened my inbox but as soon as I did, it really changed this day to another memorable moment for me. There was an email from my CO(which was so quick and unexpected) along with grant later of my Visa application. 

I am short of words right now to express my joy. I can only say it feels great when you get affirmative results for the efforts you put in some cause.

It took one full year for me to reach to this milestone (you can blame it on my lethargy :bored...anyways... it's never too late and always good to stick to your aim until the end to taste the sweetness of success and believe me it's truly sweet.

ExapatForum has always been my mentor through out my journey. 

My standing ovation to all the senior expats as well other mentors who have always been a helping hand for poor like me. :hail: 

I have been a silent follower of this forum but can assure you that this one can easily dump even an idea of hiring an agent for your visa process. AGENTS BEWARE!!!!

I did my ACS through an agent (unfortunately I was not knowing about forum yet. so dumb of me!:der but once I started following the posts here I got rid of my agent immediately and the results are in front of you. 


I thank you all MY MENTORS, FRIENDS and EVERYONE who have been of great help during this journey. Now.. it's time form me to pack the bags get going down under... I hope it gets as smooth as it was in future as well.ray2:

One more thing... I have decided not be silent anymore on this forum.. so those who are stuck anywhere feel free to ping me anytime and I will try my if I could be of any help with my experience about the entire process... 

All the best to all of those who are expecting their grants... :fingerscrossed:

EXPAT FORUM ROCKSSSS!!!!:drum:


----------



## rp10026391 (Nov 28, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> Dear All,
> 
> It will not be hard to guess what will be the content of this post looking at the subject line.
> 
> ...


Congrat Mojo.. its time to party

may i know your timelines...........


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

rp10026391 said:


> Congrat Mojo.. its time to party
> 
> may i know your timelines...........


thanks bud... it sure is 

here is my timeline:

ACS: 27 FEB 2012
IELTS: 30 JUNE 2012
EOI: 2 JULY 2012
INVITE: 16 NOV 2012
CO Allocated: 8 Apr 2013
PCC: 14 March 2013
Medical: 21 March 2013
Further Documents Requested: 28 March 2013
Documents provided: 15 Apr 2013
Grant: 17 Apr 2013


----------



## MechIndia (Mar 7, 2013)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> thanks bud... it sure is
> 
> here is my timeline:
> 
> ...


Mojo, pls tell me, isn't it needed to visit any Consulate / Visa centre etc to give fingerprints etc? Can we complete ALL the visa lodgement even from a small town etc using internet?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Landed in Melbourne*

Dear All,
Arrived in Melbourne Yesterday Night... Flight and immigration was very smooth and easy..
Got an Optus Number from the Airport. It got activated right away!!.
Today went to NAB and activated the a/c and got the debit card..

Applied for TFN online..
Going to Centrelink Tomorrow to Register and get medicare card.

So far it has been good..

Now will be starting Job hunt,,,,

Regards
RK


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> Arrived in Melbourne Yesterday Night... Flight and immigration was very smooth and easy..
> Got an Optus Number from the Airport. It got activated right away!!.
> Today went to NAB and activated the a/c and got the debit card..
> ...


Good Luck & all the best RK. Keep us posted about your proceedings.

Hope you were able to get your accomadation sorted out.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Good Luck & all the best RK. Keep us posted about your proceedings.
> 
> Hope you were able to get your accomadation sorted out.


Thanks for the Wishes!!.
Yes the room was sorted out...
and the 1st day has been good so far.
Tomorrow planning to go to centrelink to register and get medicare card.
Also all the people with whom I have interacted have been very nice and friendly.
Now I need to focus on job hunt from next week onwards.
Regards
RK


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

MechIndia said:


> Mojo, pls tell me, isn't it needed to visit any Consulate / Visa centre etc to give fingerprints etc? Can we complete ALL the visa lodgement even from a small town etc using internet?


No. It's not needed as far as Australian consulate or visa centre is concerned neither you provide any fingerprints . The entire process is online except when you visit visit your nearby PSK (passport seva kendra) office for PCC and nearby clinic for medical tests. This process is again made easier. You can fix your appointments for both of these processes online to save on time. 

It hardly matters whether you are from a metro city or from a small town to apply for a Visa(as long as you have an internet connection and other equipment like printer, scanner etc. which I believe you surely have since you are posting here ).

The skill select site is self explanatory and where you can get entire information about all types of visa right from lodging your application to your visa grant.

I wanted to attach the URL herewith but I am yet to become active member on this forum  but you can surely search for skill select and you will find bunch of posts having all the useful URLs.

All the best!


----------



## hitesh (Nov 17, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> thanks bud... it sure is
> 
> here is my timeline:
> 
> ...


Dude, Why it took 4 months for you to get invitation? How many points you had when submitted EOI?


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> Arrived in Melbourne Yesterday Night... Flight and immigration was very smooth and easy..
> Got an Optus Number from the Airport. It got activated right away!!.
> Today went to NAB and activated the a/c and got the debit card..
> ...


Hi RK,

Nice to see that you are keeping us updated. Do PM me your number..

How is the weather? And how do you like the place?

Are you planning to meet any consultants in person.. or just apply online..


----------



## iammay (Jun 4, 2010)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks for the Wishes!!.
> Yes the room was sorted out...
> and the 1st day has been good so far.
> Tomorrow planning to go to centrelink to register and get medicare card.
> ...


Good to hear from you, RK. Is it your first time to Melbourne? Hope you enjoy everything


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

iammay said:


> Good to hear from you, RK. Is it your first time to Melbourne? Hope you enjoy everything


yes its my 1st visit t Australia... So far things have been good..
Now I hope the job also happens soon..

Regards
RK


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> yes its my 1st visit t Australia... So far things have been good..
> Now I hope the job also happens soon..
> 
> Regards
> RK


are you guys staying at a $100+ nightly rate hotel!?!?!?!? that will get expensive!!! let me know.
and GL with the job hunt!!!!


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks for the Wishes!!.
> Yes the room was sorted out...
> and the 1st day has been good so far.
> Tomorrow planning to go to centrelink to register and get medicare card.
> ...


Hi rk,

Hope everything is going on well...
where are u staying in Melbourne.
did u have visa label on ur passport?
and did u take a prepaid or postpaid optus number.

more questions will follow.... 


cheers,
R.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Hi rk,
> 
> Hope everything is going on well...
> where are u staying in Melbourne.
> ...


Hii Rinkesh,

So far so Good. I am staying in Caroline Springs...
No visa label.. Only In India they ask you Grant Letter. Here in Australia they just need your Passport...

I took Prepaid Number, for postpaid I guess you need to have a job or lot of funds.. Not sure on this part, but I never even asked for postpaid plan.

Regards
RK


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii Rinkesh,
> 
> So far so Good. I am staying in Caroline Springs...
> No visa label.. Only In India they ask you Grant Letter. Here in Australia they just need your Passport...
> ...


Wow!
u start doing this right after u wake up..or is it the jet lag...
neways hows the weather..
and which bank did u open the bank account..

Cheers,
R.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

bubbe2005 said:


> are you guys staying at a $100+ nightly rate hotel!?!?!?!? that will get expensive!!! let me know.
> and GL with the job hunt!!!!


I am staying in a Shared Accommodation, Its around 150 per week..
Thanks for the Wishes.

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

MrPerfect said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have applied for 4 of us(me, my wife and my 2 kids)
> After the GRANT of 189.
> ...


Hii,

My family scenario is similar to yours... I have come alone right now... Family will join once I get Job and a House...

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Wow!
> u start doing this right after u wake up..or is it the jet lag...
> neways hows the weather..
> and which bank did u open the bank account..
> ...


Man its Evening here now.. I got up at around 12:30 Local time, went out for shopping and lunch and just came back...
The weather is cold and Windy!!!
Bank NAB..

Regards
RK


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Man its Evening here now.. I got up at around 12:30 Local time, went out for shopping and lunch and just came back...
> The weather is cold and Windy!!!
> Bank NAB..
> 
> ...



Sorry buddy! My bad. 
i miscalculated!
so how was the shopping experience. Is it very expensive and were u multiplying everything with 56.. 


Cheers,
R.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Sorry buddy! My bad.
> i miscalculated!
> so how was the shopping experience. Is it very expensive and were u multiplying everything with 56..
> 
> ...


If you Multiply then everything will be expensive and you have to just survive on water!!!lol
So on average its not expensive... The base salary here for an average Australian is 4k AUD and a Meal for 2 with few beers coz 50 $, so its cheap and grocery for week cost 80$ so its not bad..

A single can live on 400 $ a month without eating out..
If you drink then add 200$ per month, If you smoke add another 150$..
If you want to eat out add another 50 Per outing..

So this gives you average cost of living..

Regards
RK


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> If you Multiply then everything will be expensive and you have to just survive on water!!!lol
> So on average its not expensive... The base salary here for an average Australian is 4k AUD and a Meal for 2 with few beers coz 50 $, so its cheap and grocery for week cost 80$ so its not bad..
> 
> A single can live on 400 $ a month without eating out..
> ...


Cool..the price u mentioned are affordable i think,...
rest i think i have to experience it to believe it... 
good luck for your job search next week...

keep us posted about your job search experiences...

Cheers,
R.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Cool..the price u mentioned are affordable i think,...
> rest i think i have to experience it to believe it...
> good luck for your job search next week...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Wishes!!!
Will keep you posted...
Just to add few expenses on top, the optus prepaid was 50$ its for one month.
The MYKI card is 6$ one time and then you shoose your plan depending on your needs, I am sticking with pay as use coz I will be travelling only when I need to..
Also Internet may cozt around 30$ not sure, coz in my house Internet is free.

Also on top of these you have to add room rent..
So if you club all together 1500 per month is more than for decent living and 2K is for party type living!!

Regards
RK


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

hitesh said:


> Dude, Why it took 4 months for you to get invitation? How many points you had when submitted EOI?



Well, I had calculated 65 points by myself but when I lodged the entire application skillselect site showed my points as 60 (dunno why?). 
The reason it got delayed could be my seond application for 190 SS visa. I had application for SS to VIC which was ultimately in Sept 2012 . Then they may have processed my second application for 189 Permanent visa and thus I got invited in November 2012 which I guess is not too much of time.:nerd:

I lodged my VISA on 31 Dec 2012 and a CO was allocated for me in March 2012 (exactly after 5 weeks). I must say my CO was very quick in processing my application. It was ME who took my own time to provide the documents whenever requested otherwise I believe I would have received my grant way before...


----------



## rvijay (Mar 12, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> My Skill sets are Project Management and Test Management.
> I have just finished creating my Resume. I will start applying for jobs now Test mgr, Project mgr, Test Lead, Project Lead, and see how things go..
> All the Best. BTW when did you arrive in Sydney? Have you attended any Interviews?
> Where are you staying?
> ...


Hi RK,
What was ur skill code? Can you share some thoughts on VIC SS and job opportunities in Mel.

-Vijay


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rvijay said:


> Hi RK,
> What was ur skill code? Can you share some thoughts on VIC SS and job opportunities in Mel.
> 
> -Vijay


My Skill code is Software Engineer...
With regards to SS I just replied to your PM.

Job opportunities too early to comment I am just 2 days old in Melbourne..

All the Best

Regards
RK


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> Arrived in Melbourne Yesterday Night... Flight and immigration was very smooth and easy..
> Got an Optus Number from the Airport. It got activated right away!!.
> Today went to NAB and activated the a/c and got the debit card..
> ...


Hi RKV,

Which documents are needed to complete the above steps?
Anything apart from Passport, Visa grant letter and Bank address proof?

Best Regards
Ausmover


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

ausmover said:


> Hi RKV,
> 
> Which documents are needed to complete the above steps?
> Anything apart from Passport, Visa grant letter and Bank address proof?
> ...


Hii,
Only Passport is enough... nothing else.
For the Bank I just took the Welcome Letter from Bank along with my Passport..

Note: When you land in Melbourne and finish immigration Please double check that they have stamped your entry on your passport., sometimes they do miss it so as soon as you collect the passport just verify the stamp and you will be fine..

Regards
RK


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii,
> Only Passport is enough... nothing else.
> For the Bank I just took the Welcome Letter from Bank along with my Passport..
> 
> ...


Thanks RK.

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii,
> Only Passport is enough... nothing else.
> For the Bank I just took the Welcome Letter from Bank along with my Passport..
> 
> ...


Congrats RK, All d best 

Can you tell us a bit about your flight experience ?

Which Airline did you choose and how was your travel ? and from where did you travel ? 

Tips on those will be much appreciated. 

Good Luck 

Regards,
Ragu


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Congrats RK, All d best
> 
> Can you tell us a bit about your flight experience ?
> 
> ...


Thanks Raghu for the Wishes!!
I have already posted about the flight experience, Just got through couple of earlier Pages..
Malaysian Airlines: Hyderabad.
Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

*First Day of Job Hunt!*

Hi All,
First of job application gone !! Here are the updates.

Applied to around 8 jobs today morning. Still trying to get get used to the time zone, so I slept around Noon here local time...

Got two missed calls.
When I called back one had already left her place, so hopefully will connect with her Tomorrow.
The other one was kind enough to request me to hang up and she called me back..
She said my profile is very good, however the employer is very particular for the candidate to have a Local Experience.
So She sent a mail and gave her linked to connect with me, and also said she will contact me if she gets anything which fits my profile.
She was also very friendly and offer me the advice to take up any job ( perm/Contract) first so that I get the local reference and experience.

All in all no positive outcome, but at the same time some optimistic conversation...

Will keep you all posted of the other call and other progress and development tomorrow..

Regards
RK


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks Raghu for the Wishes!!
> I have already posted about the flight experience, Just got through couple of earlier Pages..
> Malaysian Airlines: Hyderabad.
> Regards
> RK


Yes RK, found your post and got the info 
Thank you much. 
One q- did you book your Malaysian airline ticket through online or through agency? Bc when I called agency they said I can get 40 kg baggage only when I book through agency and not through online .. Some lights on those plz..

Good luck and all d best for your job hunt..

Am moving to Sydney by June end, so I hope we can at least talk when am there 

Regards,
Ragu


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hi All,
> First of job application gone !! Here are the updates.
> 
> Applied to around 8 jobs today morning. Still trying to get get used to the time zone, so I slept around Noon here local time...
> ...


This news is good, sign of hope i would say. All the best with your job hunt and continue posting your experiences.

Regards


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Yes RK, found your post and got the info
> Thank you much.
> One q- did you book your Malaysian airline ticket through online or through agency? Bc when I called agency they said I can get 40 kg baggage only when I book through agency and not through online .. Some lights on those plz..
> 
> ...


Hii Ragu,

I booked through the agency. The fare will be little different from online may be around Rs.500 extra. How ever in the ticket they give it in writing that its 40 Kg allowance.
Few members have booked through online and then managed to change the ticket, however I am not 100% sure on this.
So I decided to be safe and book through agency so that on the day on travelling I do not have to go through last minutes hustles and hassles with baggage.

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

applyoz said:


> This news is good, sign of hope i would say. All the best with your job hunt and continue posting your experiences.
> 
> Regards


Thank you Very much for the wishes.. Yes it depends on how you take it, if you take it in positive then even though i was not fit for the job she called me and gave me some options and offered me to help with other positions, on the other side I lost one job!!
Its just beginning.. Will keep on positing as and when I get some updates.

Regards
RK


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Hi All,
> First of job application gone !! Here are the updates.
> 
> Applied to around 8 jobs today morning. Still trying to get get used to the time zone, so I slept around Noon here local time...
> ...


All the best RK, keep up the morale, keep us posted.


----------



## d_shanke (Jun 7, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank you Very much for the wishes.. Yes it depends on how you take it, if you take it in positive then even though i was not fit for the job she called me and gave me some options and offered me to help with other positions, on the other side I lost one job!!
> Its just beginning.. Will keep on positing as and when I get some updates.
> 
> Regards
> RK


Great to see your 'the glass is half-full attitude'. That's what will keep you going. So all the best buddy.
Hope you get that job soon.
How did u manage to arrange a shared accommodation.. did you arrange from India or did you arrange one after landing there?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

d_shanke said:


> Great to see your 'the glass is half-full attitude'. That's what will keep you going. So all the best buddy.
> Hope you get that job soon.
> How did u manage to arrange a shared accommodation.. did you arrange from India or did you arrange one after landing there?


Thanks for the Wishes!!!.. I did find the accommodation from India itself just few days before I travelled, I saw it on Internet.
So far things everyone has been treating me excellent!!. 
Lets see how the Workforce Industry treats me!!:fingerscrossed:

Regards
RK


----------



## Shiny009 (Apr 17, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks for the Wishes!!!.. I did find the accommodation from India itself just few days before I travelled, I saw it on Internet.
> So far things everyone has been treating me excellent!!.
> Lets see how the Workforce Industry treats me!!:fingerscrossed:
> 
> ...


Hi Rk,

Can u plz help us with the site thru which u managed ur accomodation?
It might help us as well.

Regards
Shiny


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Shiny009 said:


> Hi Rk,
> 
> Can u plz help us with the site thru which u managed ur accomodation?
> It might help us as well.
> ...


Hi Shiny,
i got the accommodation through this site.

Share Accommodation, Flatmates & Share House - EasyRoommate Australia

All the best

Regards
RK


----------



## Shiny009 (Apr 17, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Hi Shiny,
> i got the accommodation through this site.
> 
> Share Accommodation, Flatmates & Share House - EasyRoommate Australia
> ...


Thank u so much RK. U replied so promptly. 

Shiny


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Shiny009 said:


> Thank u so much RK. U replied so promptly.
> 
> Shiny


Welcome !! All the Best!!
You may also try in Gumtree However due to proxy you may not be able to see then entire ph number.
If you find something good and of interest, mail me the link and I will pass on the Number to you.

Regards
RK


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Best of luck rkv146


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi mate,

I am also in Java development with 6 years of experience scheduled to move to Sydney in June. Please share your thoughts on : 
- Do you possess a *Java certification*?
- Since you got some calls, do you think certification is of any importance in Australian job market, unlike in India where it's mostly of no use ? 
- Although _seek_ shows a lot of Java jobs, what is the actual market situation there ?

Thanks,
Sandeep



rkarthik1986 said:


> Guys a little update regarding Job search from my side..
> 
> I have 6 years experience (Java and Android development).
> 
> ...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> Best of luck rkv146


Thank you very much for the wishes!!
All the Best to you as well.

Regards
RK


----------



## hello420 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi rkv...
Best wishes for your job search.
Hoping for positive outcome for you.
Which technology are you on by the way?


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

got the visa grant this morning


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Goran said:


> got the visa grant this morning


Congratulations 


Best of luck for your future.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

hello420 said:


> Hi rkv...
> Best wishes for your job search.
> Hoping for positive outcome for you.
> Which technology are you on by the way?


Hii,

Thanks for the Wishes!!. I am currently searching in Software Testing..
BTW are you also in Melbourne? Have you got a job? I remember reading yours posts earlier you are in C++ right?
Lets connect mate

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Goran said:


> got the visa grant this morning


Congrats Goran.. All the best for your rest of the move..

Regards
RK


----------



## Shiny009 (Apr 17, 2013)

Congrats goran. All d best


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi RK,

- Did you open NAB a/c from India itself and had it activated when you reached Melbourne ? 
I am thinking of opening an a/c from here itself so that I can transfer money from my Indian a/c to NAB a/c while I'm here.

- What type of a/c did you go for ? 
I am thinking of _NAB Classic a/c_ since it does not have any monthly fees. Is it fine to start with this type of a/c ?

-Did you transfer some initial money in your NAB bank while in India ? How can it be done ?

- How much did you pay for your Optus nr. ? What is the cost for keeping it live for a month ?
AFAIK, AUD 30 will keep it active for a month although I'm not aware of the call rates, etc.

- Are you planning for a calling card or something of this sort ?

Thanks,
SA



rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> Arrived in Melbourne Yesterday Night... Flight and immigration was very smooth and easy..
> Got an Optus Number from the Airport. It got activated right away!!.
> Today went to NAB and activated the a/c and got the debit card..
> ...


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi RK,

If i m understanding it correctly is this the Welcome letter from NAB ?

Thanks,
SA



rkv146 said:


> Hii,
> Only Passport is enough... nothing else.
> For the Bank I just took the Welcome Letter from Bank along with my Passport..
> 
> ...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Hi RK,
> 
> - Did you open NAB a/c from India itself and had it activated when you reached Melbourne ?
> I am thinking of opening an a/c from here itself so that I can transfer money from my Indian a/c to NAB a/c while I'm here.
> ...


Hii Sandeep,

I opened the a/c from India. I choose classic + i saver. There is no charge for a year if you are migrant. I transferred 1500 AUD.. Just go to any bank with the welcome letter ( it will have the a/c details, sort code) and ask them for TT ( telegraphic Transfer) check the rates and fees. You can also check with UAE exchange they also offer good rates. Compare both and decide.

For a/c activation I took my passport and the welcome letter which the bank sends you once the a/c is opened. Hope this answers your 2nd msg below.

Optus: I paid 50$ . its for a month, where I get around 200 minutes to India, 1.5 GB data plan, 500 mins to Australian Number, free unlimited sms and something else.

I am not using calling card, since I do not have any relatives, I just call my wife ( using skype or sometimes using the direct Phone).

You can also search for other providers. I went with optus coz I found only their store in the airport, I am not aware if you have other stores in airport, may be you can research and decide which one is best..


Regards
RK


----------



## Shiny009 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi,

I have heard there is some tax deduction if you transfer money from your Indian own account to australian self account ???? Can anyone throw some light on this detail????


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Shiny009 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have heard there is some tax deduction if you transfer money from your Indian own account to australian self account ???? Can anyone throw some light on this detail????


As far I know there is no such thing, I had inquired in Axis, ICICI, HSBC and HDFC..
Not sure if any other bank has it.

The best thing to do is check with the bank you are planning to transfer!!! just give them a call or go to the branch and see NRI service..lol 

Regards
RK


----------



## Shiny009 (Apr 17, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> As far I know there is no such thing, I had inquired in Axis, ICICI, HSBC and HDFC..
> Not sure if any other bank has it.
> 
> The best thing to do is check with the bank you are planning to transfer!!! just give them a call or go to the branch and see NRI service..lol
> ...


LOLz, How is ur job search going RK?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Shiny009 said:


> LOLz, How is ur job search going RK?


No News or progress Today.. Slept the whole Day!!!! so did nothing .... another day gone!!
Lets see what Tomorrow has in store for me..lol..

Regards
RK


----------



## Shiny009 (Apr 17, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> No News or progress Today.. Slept the whole Day!!!! so did nothing .... another day gone!!
> Lets see what Tomorrow has in store for me..lol..
> 
> Regards
> RK


Must explore the place....Beautiful country it is.....U'll find a job soon.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Goran said:


> got the visa grant this morning


Congratulations mate. One phase ends (in a great desirable way) and another begins :fingerscrossed:

This must have made you real happy, which it also should. Let the feeling sink in, then get ready for the next one. 

Congratulations again !


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks RK for sharing your experience. I'll inquire with NRI cell of ICICI and Axis banks for the procedure to initiate such a transfer.

Can you please clarify one thing - _*The Welcome Kit*_ : is this an email which you get when you open an account with NAB or it is posted to your Indian address which is provided while opening the account ?
Since you mentioned that it'd contain necessary important information needed for the transfer, seems important to me to know how would I get it 

Thanks,
Sandeep



rkv146 said:


> Hii Sandeep,
> 
> I opened the a/c from India. I choose classic + i saver. There is no charge for a year if you are migrant. I transferred 1500 AUD.. Just go to any bank with the welcome letter ( it will have the a/c details, sort code) and ask them for TT ( telegraphic Transfer) check the rates and fees. You can also check with UAE exchange they also offer good rates. Compare both and decide.
> 
> ...


----------



## joluwarrior (May 8, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> No News or progress Today.. Slept the whole Day!!!! so did nothing .... another day gone!!
> Lets see what Tomorrow has in store for me..lol..
> 
> Regards
> RK


All the best RK !!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Thanks RK for sharing your experience. I'll inquire with NRI cell of ICICI and Axis banks for the procedure to initiate such a transfer.
> 
> Can you please clarify one thing - _*The Welcome Kit*_ : is this an email which you get when you open an account with NAB or it is posted to your Indian address which is provided while opening the account ?
> Since you mentioned that it'd contain necessary important information needed for the transfer, seems important to me to know how would I get it
> ...


All correspondence are through email till you land in Australia. When you fill up the account opening form online, you would get the welcome letter 2 to 3 working days in your email. with that you get your a/c details, Swift code and other details.
If you opt for Internet Banking ( which you should do, so that you can see the funds and confirm!!) you will get a separate mail again in another two days with your unique id and password.

The Internet banking is only View only till you land in Aus and activate your a/c ( you can just log in see the funds no ops. allowed).

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

joluwarrior said:


> All the best RK !!


Thank you for the wishes!! 
All the best to you as well with your move..
Regards
RK


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this information RK. Now I know what to do and how to do. I too am of the opinion that Internet banking is the most easiest and comfortable way to do banking and will surely opt for it. 

I will visit the banks, do the necessary inquiries and initiate the process 

Thanks,
Sandeep 



rkv146 said:


> All correspondence are through email till you land in Australia. When you fill up the account opening form online, you would get the welcome letter 2 to 3 working days in your email. with that you get your a/c details, Swift code and other details.
> If you opt for Internet Banking ( which you should do, so that you can see the funds and confirm!!) you will get a separate mail again in another two days with your unique id and password.
> 
> The Internet banking is only View only till you land in Aus and activate your a/c ( you can just log in see the funds no ops. allowed).
> ...


----------



## pinkray (Nov 2, 2012)

RK,

thanks for the live updates!
all the very best with your job hunt. you will land a job soon.

ciao


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you for the wishes!! I really appreciate it.
Regards
Rk
Btw its long weekend here today ANZAC day!!!!


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

@rk Thanks for sharing your experience till now. I'm landing in Melbourne on 15th May. The travel planning will majorly start next week. Right now getting few things sorted out in my present company. Hope to meet you soon in Melbourne. Wishing you best luck for the job.

@Sandeep1a1: Do share your experience with ICICI bank. I have a privilege banking relationship with them since last 6years now. How is SBI? have an old account with them? Are they offering any good facilities. I guess they might be having some branch in Melbourne as well


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi,

I will be going to ICICI NRI cell this Saturday. I will share what I get to know from them.

SBI only has a branch in Sydney. They do not have their existence anywhere else in Australia. 
Check it from here : https://www.onlinesbi.com/nri/sbinri_sbiworld.html#



AnkitPune said:


> @rk Thanks for sharing your experience till now. I'm landing in Melbourne on 15th May. The travel planning will majorly start next week. Right now getting few things sorted out in my present company. Hope to meet you soon in Melbourne. Wishing you best luck for the job.
> 
> @Sandeep1a1: Do share your experience with ICICI bank. I have a privilege banking relationship with them since last 6years now. How is SBI? have an old account with them? Are they offering any good facilities. I guess they might be having some branch in Melbourne as well


----------



## Tina2013 (Jan 9, 2013)

*489 medicals*



rkv146 said:


> Thank You!! All the Best to you as well in your Process..
> Regards
> RK


Hi I recently got an invitation for 489 visa on 22nd april. Do I have to do medicals and PCC now and attach it along with the visa application online???Or I have to wait till my CO 's advise ? If I have to do my medicals now which all forms I need to submit (form 26,form1071i,1163i???I am looking for a permanent stay in Australia)
Waiting for your reply ...

Thanks in advance
Tina


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Tina2013 said:


> Hi I recently got an invitation for 489 visa on 22nd april. Do I have to do medicals and PCC now and attach it along with the visa application online???Or I have to wait till my CO 's advise ? If I have to do my medicals now which all forms I need to submit (form 26,form1071i,1163i???I am looking for a permanent stay in Australia)
> Waiting for your reply ...
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Tina


Hi Tina,

Once you pay the Visa fees you will then see a link for Medical in your Visa Application. You can just click the link and select the clinic and follow the procedures. It is very easy. You would have to carry your Passport, few Passport size photo. The best thing would be to check with the Hospital and they will guide you.

Once you lodge your visa application you can also apply for PCC and upload it, so that the CO does not have to wait for any documents from your end.

All the Best

Regards
RK


----------



## d_shanke (Jun 7, 2012)

Tina2013 said:


> Hi I recently got an invitation for 489 visa on 22nd april. Do I have to do medicals and PCC now and attach it along with the visa application online???Or I have to wait till my CO 's advise ? If I have to do my medicals now which all forms I need to submit (form 26,form1071i,1163i???I am looking for a permanent stay in Australia)
> Waiting for your reply ...
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Tina


Generally a CO is assigned in a month's time. Sometimes later then that.
Mine was assigned in 1 and a half month.
After a CO is assigned, he asks for any additional documents that he may require (including but not limited to medical report and PCC) within a period of 28 days.
So you have an additional period of 28 days time to produce any documents that you may have not provided at the time of application!

It is advised on DIAC's portal that you should not perform medical before a CO is assigned. But there is no hard and fast rule.
My friend and I had done medical even before CO was assigned to us. 15 days after we filed our visa application.

My advise to you would be to first submit your visa application. Then after a period of two weeks get your medicals done from a ihealth center (place recognized by DIAC) so that they can directly upload your medical reports.

Regarding PCC:
If the address on your passport is the same as your current address, you should receive your PCC within a day. So that should be no problem. 
I had applied for mine ~25 days after I had filed my visa application.

But if your address on passport is a different one from your current address, then your PCC might take time to reach you, due to requirement of Police verification! 

In that case, time your application for PCC in such a way that it should reach you within a month from the date of your visa application (CO assignment takes at least a month from the time of your visa application). 

There is no validity period mentioned on the PCC.
I was told by the passport official that PCC remains valid for a period of one year! 
But your CO might ask you to produce a new one if it is too old ... like older than 3 months maybe.

Above answer is on the basis of my experience. 
Also I had not been to any other country. So PCC only from India was required!

Hope this helps!


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Australian local market*



rkv146 said:


> Thank you for the wishes!! I really appreciate it.
> Regards
> Rk
> Btw its long weekend here today ANZAC day!!!!


Hi pal,

How is your job search going on? I've read on this forum from a fellow member that the market in Australia is tight as of now. Is it true ? :fingerscrossed:

Wishing you luck for your job search :thumb: I'd be needing it too from eveyone when I get there after a month


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Hi pal,
> 
> How is your job search going on? I've read on this forum from a fellow member that the market in Australia is tight as of now. Is it true ? :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Wishing you luck for your job search :thumb: I'd be needing it too from eveyone when I get there after a month


Best of luck


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Hi pal,
> 
> How is your job search going on? I've read on this forum from a fellow member that the market in Australia is tight as of now. Is it true ? :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Wishing you luck for your job search :thumb: I'd be needing it too from eveyone when I get there after a month


Thanks for the wishes man!!
Nothing major this week.. Kind of just chilled out and enjoyed the place..
May be I will have to focus from next week and try and do something better!!

Regards
RK


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> Best of luck


Thank you pal !


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Transfer money from India to Australia*



AnkitPune said:


> @rk Thanks for sharing your experience till now. I'm landing in Melbourne on 15th May. The travel planning will majorly start next week. Right now getting few things sorted out in my present company. Hope to meet you soon in Melbourne. Wishing you best luck for the job.
> 
> @Sandeep1a1: Do share your experience with ICICI bank. I have a privilege banking relationship with them since last 6years now. How is SBI? have an old account with them? Are they offering any good facilities. I guess they might be having some branch in Melbourne as well


Hi,

I went to ICICI NRI branch today. There was rush due to Saturday but manageable. The process is same as RK told, except some additional information. 

Transfer procedure : After you open an account with NAB (this can be done while in India), you will receive the welcome letter from them. This welcome letter will be needed for transferring money to NAB a/c as it will be having the necessary details for initiating the transfer. In addition to this, the bank would also have you fill a form. Only these 2 documents would be needed for the transfer. 
The saving bank account (source account) _has to be_ with ICICI and it will be directly debited and the money transfered. No other bank account or mode of money (cash, cheque, etc) would be entertained. After the transfer, the bank will also provide you with a SWIFT receipt which is a proof that the money has been transfered to XYZ bank account. I am currently taking ICICI as an example here - this situation will change likewise if any other bank is considered.

Time : The source a/c will be debited within 48 hours and then it depends on the recipient bank to complete the transaction from their side. So, in totality, I assume it should be done within 3 to 4 days (max).

Additional information : If you need to have your overseas account credited from India after 180 days time* (i.e. 6 months), then your blood relation can do it easily. However they need to have an account in the same bank which is doing the transfer and he/she has to be the _Primary account holder_. In case a joint account exists, the Primary Holder can initiate the transfer, not the secondary holder. 
The bank generally asks the purpose of such a transfer. This can be answered by saying - the funds are being transferred for maintenance.

*As per RBI, a person is considered to be an NRI after 180 days of his stay outside India. Hence as per this rule you cannot maintain a savings account. For an NRI to have an account in India, any of the NRO/NRE account is the best option.


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

good info Sandeep1a1 

Is there any fee or Deposit/min balance we need to maintain NRE/NRO account ?

Also how do you compare SBI and ICICI for NRI services..... 2 main banks


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

*NRO/NRE accounts*



ef34375 said:


> good info Sandeep1a1
> 
> Is there any fee or Deposit/min balance we need to maintain NRE/NRO account ?
> 
> Also how do you compare SBI and ICICI for NRI services..... 2 main banks


Thank you ! I am glad that the information could be of use 

NRO account attracts maintenance of Rs X/- as Average Quarterly Balance. ICICI enforces INR 15,000/- as AQB where as HDFC INR 10,000/-. It differs from bank to bank. I am not sure of SBI.

Amongst ICICI and SBI I'd suggest and prefer ICICI which is a private player. You would be out of country and will have limited accessibility hence a private bank would best serve the purpose. They are prompt in service and value customer relationship. However the flip side is that ICICI may charge a little extra for forex conversion than SBI.

I've my accounts with most of the major banks and found out that amongst ICICI, HDFC, AXIS, etc I can vouch for ICICI bank based on my personal experience. A lot of things can be done via phone banking itself including _Change of Address_ for which other bank requires you to visit the branch while bringing along an address proof. I was able to get it done from Phone banking which was pretty good and friendly.

NRO/NRE account : For opening a NRO/NRE account, the bank will demand for (i) your passport, (ii) visa (iii) and either an Australian address proof or last 3 months bank statement of any Australian bank. These are the major 3 documents which should be carried along when you plan to open any such account.

ICICI NRO account : NRO (Non-Resident Ordinary) Saving Account, ICICI NRO Account | ICICI Bank

HDFC NRO account: NRO Account India | HDFC Bank - NRO Bank Account, NRO Savings Account

For details on the documentation you can visit respective banks website listed above. For others banks, please check accordingly.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Thank you ! I am glad that the information could be of use
> 
> NRO account attracts maintenance of Rs X/- as Average Quarterly Balance. ICICI enforces INR 15,000/- as AQB where as HDFC INR 10,000/-. It differs from bank to bank. I am not sure of SBI.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sandeep for posting the info.. it would be very useful to other members. Banking would be personal choice, however as you had mentioned I have also gone with ICICI because of some flexibility they offer..
Only other info I know is of HSBC which has some preferred rate for transfer ( Aus to India & India to Aus) for premier banking, however the AQB is 3 Lakhs... and initial minimum deposit is 1.5 lakhs to open the a/c.


One other point: If you are opening an a/c here with NAB, then please ensure you withdraw cash only from NAB or REDI ATMs. Withdrawal in other ATMs attract a charge of $ 2.5 per withdrawal. Also NAB ATMS are not that common in all the areas. You have one in each suburb though. However most of the stores( in fact almost all which I have seen so far) accept cards, so the smart way would be to use debit card for txns and whenever you find an ATM you could just withdraw some basic cash for your emergency expenses.


Regards
RK


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

My pleasure. I will be glad if this info can help anyone.

Thanks for bringing out the fact of NAB ATMs. It surely will help people who plan to open an account with NAB (like me ).

How is your job hung progressing ?



rkv146 said:


> Thank you Sandeep for posting the info.. it would be very useful to other members. Banking would be personal choice, however as you had mentioned I have also gone with ICICI because of some flexibility they offer..
> Only other info I know is of HSBC which has some preferred rate for transfer ( Aus to India & India to Aus) for premier banking, however the AQB is 3 Lakhs... and initial minimum deposit is 1.5 lakhs to open the a/c.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> My pleasure. I will be glad if this info can help anyone.
> 
> Thanks for bringing out the fact of NAB ATMs. It surely will help people who plan to open an account with NAB (like me ).
> 
> How is your job hung progressing ?


Welcome!! Job going on, No major Breakthrough yet..
One other Note: You can take Cash out from Woolworths or Coles.. The max limit is 400AUD. There is no extra charge. You just swipe your card and enter the pin and they give you cash. It comes very handy for me as I do not have to look out for NAB ATM anymore.. I can just walk to nearest coles/woolworths and get cash whenever I need. so its one way to mitigate the ATM issue..


Regards
RK


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

That's fantastic. A great share. I am going with NAB, for sure !  :thumb:

Is it AUD 400 per day ?



rkv146 said:


> Welcome!! Job going on, No major Breakthrough yet..
> One other Note: You can take Cash out from Woolworths or Coles.. The max limit is 400AUD. There is no extra charge. You just swipe your card and enter the pin and they give you cash. It comes very handy for me as I do not have to look out for NAB ATM anymore.. I can just walk to nearest coles/woolworths and get cash whenever I need. so its one way to mitigate the ATM issue..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> That's fantastic. A great share. I am going with NAB, for sure !  :thumb:
> 
> Is it AUD 400 per day ?



Yes, Its 400 per day.. but I feel its more than enough. you can use your debit card anywhere and everywhere, so probably we dont even need that much cash... 
Regards
RK


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Yes, Its 400 per day.. but I feel its more than enough. you can use your debit card anywhere and everywhere, so probably we dont even need that much cash...
> Regards
> RK


Cool. Thank you ! 
At the moment, I am going through NAB website and checking out how can an account be opened.


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

Its pretty simple.. does not take more than 5 minutes.. however, I got a reply saying that the account number will be sent only within th next 15 days..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

reachsvinoth said:


> Its pretty simple.. does not take more than 5 minutes.. however, I got a reply saying that the account number will be sent only within th next 15 days..


Thats the standard time frame, however you get a/c number email in 2 to 3 business days.

Apply for a NAB everyday bank account - Checklist - NAB

This link can be used for a/c opening

Regards
RK


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Thats the standard time frame, however you get a/c number email in 2 to 3 business days.
> 
> Apply for a NAB everyday bank account - Checklist - NAB
> 
> ...


Hi RK,

Hope you're doing well  Thanks for sharing such an useful information.

I believe we can open a NAB account (classic) from offshore as well (?). I am also trying to open a classic account for myself. I have received my grant few days ago and planning to move there soon. However, I am not sure about the answers of few questions which are there in online application form. 


*Are you an Australian resident (Permanent or Temporary)
(Only select 'No' if you are a non-resident of Australia): I surely am a permanent resident of OZ now but I am yet to activate my visa. What should select then?

Address Details: I obviously do not have any address in Australia. What to mention here?

Tax File Number (TFN) details :This is completely unknown to me  What exactly TFN is? how can I get it before I apply for a NAB account?

Please excuse if you find these questions silly :der: but I would really appreciate your insight on the same

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> Hi RK,
> 
> Hope you're doing well  Thanks for sharing such an useful information.
> 
> ...



Hii,

Congrats on yur Grant. The questions are not silly however they have been answered before !!

*Are you an Australian resident (Permanent or Temporary)
(Only select 'No' if you are a non-resident of Australia): I surely am a permanent resident of OZ now but I am yet to activate my visa. What should select then?
RK: select permanent

Address Details: I obviously do not have any address in Australia. What to mention here?

RK: India Address. You don get any post only emails..

Tax File Number (TFN) details :This is completely unknown to me What exactly TFN is? how can I get it before I apply for a NAB account?
RK: just leave blank. Once you land you can get TFN ( Tax File Number)

All the Best

Regards
RK


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Hii,
> 
> Congrats on yur Grant. The questions are not silly however they have been answered before !!
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton for your quick reply. Sorry for being lethargic in searching the entire post will complete the procedure today itself. 
Cheers!


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi RK, 

any success in your job hunt? pls guide us with your experiences so far


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

RR said:


> Hi RK,
> 
> any success in your job hunt? pls guide us with your experiences so far



Yea, let us know if you succeded, may be a morale booster for us all.

Again, Best of luck dude.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> Yea, let us know if you succeded, may be a morale booster for us all.
> 
> Again, Best of luck dude.


Hey Guys..

So far there is no update on the Job side... Whatever Other update I had with regards to ATM, NAB,Cash out, and other stuffs I ve been sharing..
Just applying around 2 jobs a day, so far no response... One Consultant called me Yesterday and said the profile is Good, however there is no position, she said recruitment happens very slow here, so suggested me to be patient, and also suggested me to apply for one position lower to my current position..
So I am just being patient and trying to see if I can get any breakthrough..

I do have one Interview tomorrow for a Call Center.. The Pay is like 23$ per hour, still thinking whether I should attend or wait...

Regards
RK


----------



## meetjerry (Apr 28, 2013)

Congrats... all the best for you future.... I am just starting the process only ...... Hope you guys will help me too..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

meetjerry said:


> Congrats... all the best for you future.... I am just starting the process only ...... Hope you guys will help me too..


Thank you for the wishes!!
All the Best!!.. If you need any help just look out in the forum it has all the process covered.. Just search the thread and I am sure you wont even have to ping anyone..

Regards
RK


----------



## iammay (Jun 4, 2010)

rkv146 said:


> Hey Guys..
> 
> So far there is no update on the Job side... Whatever Other update I had with regards to ATM, NAB,Cash out, and other stuffs I ve been sharing..
> Just applying around 2 jobs a day, so far no response... One Consultant called me Yesterday and said the profile is Good, however there is no position, she said recruitment happens very slow here, so suggested me to be patient, and also suggested me to apply for one position lower to my current position..
> ...


Hi RK,

I think it's better to attend the interview and then tell them you only want to work for a few number of hours per day/week. It's important to get some cash first...

All the best and good luck!

May


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

iammay said:


> Hi RK,
> 
> I think it's better to attend the interview and then tell them you only want to work for a few number of hours per day/week. It's important to get some cash first...
> 
> ...


Thanks For the advice May, I really appreciate it. I will probably go and give it a try...

Regards
RK


----------



## iammay (Jun 4, 2010)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks For the advice May, I really appreciate it. I will probably go and give it a try...
> 
> Regards
> RK


Great! No worry, I guess you may negotiate the working hours and then decide, when they give you the part time offer.

Good luck,
May


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hey Guys..
> 
> 
> I do have one Interview tomorrow for a Call Center.. The Pay is like 23$ per hour, still thinking whether I should attend or wait...
> ...



Maybe attend the interview and take a call. Personally i would have waited for some more time as all energy should be focused on the professional job in my field and if nothing materializes then think about doing the odd jobs. 

Honestly this was not something i wanted to post but guess i might be sailing in the same boat after some time. 

All the best RK.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

applyoz said:


> Maybe attend the interview and take a call. Personally i would have waited for some more time as all energy should be focused on the professional job in my field and if nothing materializes then think about doing the odd jobs.
> 
> Honestly this was not something i wanted to post but guess i might be sailing in the same boat after some time.
> 
> All the best RK.


Thanks Mate!! I am also thinking on the same line, Also as it is going to be Call center I wont be allowed to have my mobile with me, so it would mean I will miss out on any potential call from Recruiter, However as of now I am planning to just go and attend the Interview and see where it takes me...
Also if you have read my earlier post I have arrived with Just 2K and so far I have almost spent around 1500 AUD...!! So need to generate cash flow quickly!!

Regards
RK


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks a bunch Sandeep!!! Really appreciate the information. I've been using an ICICI Privilege Account till now. Will check out wid them soon, if they can offer any preferential rates for the transfer & AQB  Btw, apart from the NAB account, I intend to take 500AUD as cash during the journey. Though the amt is not big, any idea where I can get better forex rates.

Rgds,
Ankit



sandeep1a1 said:


> Thank you ! I am glad that the information could be of use
> 
> NRO account attracts maintenance of Rs X/- as Average Quarterly Balance. ICICI enforces INR 15,000/- as AQB where as HDFC INR 10,000/-. It differs from bank to bank. I am not sure of SBI.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

Wishing you the Best of Luck Rk!!!



rkv146 said:


> Thanks Mate!! I am also thinking on the same line, Also as it is going to be Call center I wont be allowed to have my mobile with me, so it would mean I will miss out on any potential call from Recruiter, However as of now I am planning to just go and attend the Interview and see where it takes me...
> Also if you have read my earlier post I have arrived with Just 2K and so far I have almost spent around 1500 AUD...!! So need to generate cash flow quickly!!
> 
> Regards
> RK


----------



## d_shanke (Jun 7, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks Mate!! I am also thinking on the same line, Also as it is going to be Call center I wont be allowed to have my mobile with me, so it would mean I will miss out on any potential call from Recruiter, However as of now I am planning to just go and attend the Interview and see where it takes me...
> Also if you have read my earlier post I have arrived with Just 2K and so far I have almost spent around 1500 AUD...!! So need to generate cash flow quickly!!
> 
> Regards
> RK


All the very best RK. I am sure you must have configured auto answering message so that at least your potential recruiter can leave back a message for you. Don't worry. Answer with a happy attitude. All the best once again


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks Mate!! I am also thinking on the same line, Also as it is going to be Call center I wont be allowed to have my mobile with me, so it would mean I will miss out on any potential call from Recruiter, However as of now I am planning to just go and attend the Interview and see where it takes me...
> Also if you have read my earlier post I have arrived with Just 2K and so far I have almost spent around 1500 AUD...!! So need to generate cash flow quickly!!
> 
> Regards
> RK


Get the job in cal center, Get some cash in bank, it is the best morale booster. My best wishes.


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks Mate!! I am also thinking on the same line, Also as it is going to be Call center I wont be allowed to have my mobile with me, so it would mean I will miss out on any potential call from Recruiter, However as of now I am planning to just go and attend the Interview and see where it takes me...
> Also if you have read my earlier post I have arrived with Just 2K and so far I have almost spent around 1500 AUD...!! So need to generate cash flow quickly!!
> 
> Regards
> RK


Hi RK,

Please do keep us informed about your interview experience at the call centre.
All the best!

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey rk
Congrats on getting the interview man. May I ask what company this interview is for? And how did you apply for this call centre position?

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks Mate!! I am also thinking on the same line, Also as it is going to be Call center I wont be allowed to have my mobile with me, so it would mean I will miss out on any potential call from Recruiter, However as of now I am planning to just go and attend the Interview and see where it takes me...
> Also if you have read my earlier post I have arrived with Just 2K and so far I have almost spent around 1500 AUD...!! So need to generate cash flow quickly!!
> 
> Regards
> RK


All the best RK. Guess the interview might be over by now. Hope you get flexible timings. Don't worry, you will tide it over


----------



## Shiny009 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi RK,

Wish you all the best. Hope u get ample of opportunities knocking down ur door....


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks Mate!! I am also thinking on the same line, Also as it is going to be Call center I wont be allowed to have my mobile with me, so it would mean I will miss out on any potential call from Recruiter, However as of now I am planning to just go and attend the Interview and see where it takes me...
> Also if you have read my earlier post I have arrived with Just 2K and so far I have almost spent around 1500 AUD...!! So need to generate cash flow quickly!!
> 
> Regards
> RK


You have indeed made a right move by attending the interview... I know you’ll rock it!


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Best wishes*

Best of luck RK. It seems I might have been late in conveying my wishes but I believe that you'll sail through the interview. Taking it further or not is totally another aspect of it but getting selected would at least pump up your and others morale 

Cheers !


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Rk.... 

guess you will be sitting with the offer now.... all the best !


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey RK,
Hope things went well at your end......wish you all the luck mate !!!!

Thanks,
Subhadip


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Friends !!!

I hope this is a rumour....but one of my friend just pinged me and said that there is probably a new regulation which is being put in place for the new PR holders...like we have to bag a job within 6 months or the visa stands cancelled and the job should be of a certain pay grade. This is probably because of the high unemployment rates these days.

Any thoughts and findings on this would be highly appreciated. I personally don't believe in these kind of base less discussions but just that i'm kind of getting a little goosebumps this time. As i said earlier i really hope this turns out to be just another rumour.

Cheers,
Subhadip


----------



## peterpan1 (Aug 16, 2012)

I think it to be rumor by companies hiring people on 453 visa


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

subhadipbose said:


> Friends !!!
> 
> I hope this is a rumour....but one of my friend just pinged me and said that there is probably a new regulation which is being put in place for the new PR holders...like we have to bag a job within 6 months or the visa stands cancelled and the job should be of a certain pay grade. This is probably because of the high unemployment rates these days.
> 
> ...


Oh man.. this cannot be the way to welcome a guest! I have quit my job day before and it could be a disastrous decision for me if this this news turns out to be true. :frusty: Not because of the period constraint but if they are gonna look for your pay grade to certain level I think that could be a bad situation since in OZ your earnings may not be consistent if you are doing some casual job. We all know that most of the migrants choose to do casual jobs for survival until they secure a real job according to their skill set.... 



By the way, did your friend give you any idea about where has he come across this info? I surfed through Skillselect site and I could not find any reference of such announcement from DIAC...

I really pray that it just is a rumour ray2:


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> Oh man.. this cannot be the way to welcome a guest! I have quit my job day before and it could be a disastrous decision for me if this this news turns out to be true. :frusty: Not because of the period constraint but if they are gonna look for your pay grade to certain level I think that could be a bad situation since in OZ your earnings may not be consistent if you are doing some casual job. We all know that most of the migrants choose to do casual jobs for survival until they secure a real job according to their skill set....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even i browsed through skill select and did not see anything like that at all.
I have asked him to confirm the authenticity of this.....


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Even i browsed through skill select and did not see anything like that at all.
> I have asked him to confirm the authenticity of this.....


i think he is referring to the work visa (457)... no problem for PR holders....


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

subhadipbose said:


> Friends !!!
> 
> I hope this is a rumour....but one of my friend just pinged me and said that there is probably a new regulation which is being put in place for the new PR holders...like we have to bag a job within 6 months or the visa stands cancelled and the job should be of a certain pay grade. This is probably because of the high unemployment rates these days.
> 
> ...


I think this cannot be applied to the 189/190 visa subclass. because these visas are permanent visas and even after the expiry you can stay in the country indefinitely. which is in direct contradiction to what your friend says.


----------



## peterpan1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Also 189/190 visa has on it written if there any conditions usually there are no conditions for this visa.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

so dumb of me... how I forgot some of the basic advantages of PR... 

guys thanks for pointing out these aspects. I am relieved :dance: 

Cheers!


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> so dumb of me... how I forgot some of the basic advantages of PR...
> 
> guys thanks for pointing out these aspects. I am relieved :dance:
> 
> Cheers!


Hehe 

In times of uncertainty, all rumours need to be accorded the highest priority and treated with respect - B.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Yup totally agree......thanks guys !!! EVEN I DO FEEL A LOT RELIEVED NOW


----------



## shikharjain (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Rk

Hope your interview went well. I am contemplating giving a shot at telesales jobs myself as I am running out of funds as well. Does one apply to call centre jobs through SEEK and my guess is the resume will need to be revamped in entirety? Would you have any tips on this?

Sorry if you have answered these questions earlier.

Cheers
Shikhar



rkv146 said:


> Hey Guys..
> 
> So far there is no update on the Job side... Whatever Other update I had with regards to ATM, NAB,Cash out, and other stuffs I ve been sharing..
> Just applying around 2 jobs a day, so far no response... One Consultant called me Yesterday and said the profile is Good, however there is no position, she said recruitment happens very slow here, so suggested me to be patient, and also suggested me to apply for one position lower to my current position..
> ...


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

Booked flight tickets (Singapore Airlines) yesterday, will be reaching Melbourne on July 11th. Applied for NAB classic account. Have to settle one by one, clock is ticking. But really quite nervous to quit the current high paying job, hope things will work out in the end.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

So what happened rkv146?


----------



## d_shanke (Jun 7, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Booked flight tickets (Singapore Airlines) yesterday, will be reaching Melbourne on July 11th. Applied for NAB classic account. Have to settle one by one, clock is ticking. But really quite nervous to quit the current high paying job, hope things will work out in the end.


All the best CHANDU.
Would be sailing in the same boat as you in few months from now. 
Good luck .


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Booked flight tickets (Singapore Airlines) yesterday, will be reaching Melbourne on July 11th. Applied for NAB classic account. Have to settle one by one, clock is ticking. But really quite nervous to quit the current high paying job, hope things will work out in the end.


All the best my friend.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> Booked flight tickets (Singapore Airlines) yesterday, will be reaching Melbourne on July 11th. Applied for NAB classic account. Have to settle one by one, clock is ticking. But really quite nervous to quit the current high paying job, hope things will work out in the end.


I too have booked with Singapore Airlines. They are expensive than others but more reliable :fingerscrossed:


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> I too have booked with Singapore Airlines. They are expensive than others but more reliable :fingerscrossed:


hi sandeep1a1,
from your timeline , visa has been garnted on 04 Mar 2013

PCC : 1 March
Medical : 18 jan 


could you please let me know what is the entry date that you have with your visa?

as far as i know it's one year from PCC or medical .


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi folks,

I have this question coming to my mind now and then which is about the location choice between Melbourne and Sydney. 

I am travelling to Sydney. Whilst being active on this forum and reading through posts, I observed that more people are moving to Melbourne than Sydney. Is this something personal like a friend in Melbourne where they'd initially stay ?

I am wondering if there is some special reason for selecting Melbourne over Sydney despite having more IT jobs in Sydney than Melbourne, as reflected by seek and linkedin.

Btw ... I am moving to Sydney because I've a friend in there and would be staying at his place initially for some time till I rent. No other specific reason for me 

If you all can pour in your thoughts and views, it would be easy for me to get away from this thought :nod:


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi,

I should make the first entry not after 1-Feb-2014. As you said, it is generally 1 year from PCC/Medical, whichever is earlier.



zeinasoft said:


> hi sandeep1a1,
> from your timeline , visa has been garnted on 04 Mar 2013
> 
> PCC : 1 March
> ...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Shiny009 said:


> Hi RK,
> 
> Wish you all the best. Hope u get ample of opportunities knocking down ur door....


Thank You for the Wishes!!

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> You have indeed made a right move by attending the interview... I know you’ll rock it!


Thank you for the Wishes mate, I got the Call center Job, But its very far off, so I am yet to decide whether to take it or not. I have time until Monday.

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Best of luck RK. It seems I might have been late in conveying my wishes but I believe that you'll sail through the interview. Taking it further or not is totally another aspect of it but getting selected would at least pump up your and others morale
> 
> Cheers !


Thank you for the wishes!! I have got the Call center Job, however thinking whether to take the job or not as its very far off and almost takes more than 1 hr to travel.

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

deepuz said:


> Hi Rk....
> 
> guess you will be sitting with the offer now.... all the best !


Thank You for the Wishes man,

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Hey RK,
> Hope things went well at your end......wish you all the luck mate !!!!
> 
> Thanks,
> Subhadip


Thank You very much..

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> So what happened rkv146?


Hii,

I got the Call center Offer, 
But still thinking whether to take or not.

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

With Regards to the Call center stuff, I searched and applied through seek. I modified my CV to just 1 Page. No work exp, nothing, just basic call center required qualities, Telephone etiquette, Customer service, Inbound /outbound etc.
The Job I got is for cold outbound calling, the general call center job pays you around $19 to $22 per hour. you may also negotiate with them for part time, however I guess they expect us to work at least 4 hours a day.



Regards
RK


----------



## Stigmatic (Nov 9, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii,
> 
> I got the Call center Offer,
> But still thinking whether to take or not.
> ...



Hi RK,

Congratulations... Atleast this will help your cash inflow till the time you get a job of your choice. 

Please let us know. Is this a part time job ? What are the working hours ? What is the wage . per Hr / Monthly / Weekly ? Is cell phone allowed during the job ?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Stigmatic said:


> Hi RK,
> 
> Congratulations... Atleast this will help your cash inflow till the time you get a job of your choice.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the wishes.. Just posted the wage details on the earlier thread, Call center no Cell Phone allowed!!! so thats another risk we have to take. I haven't yet made up my mind . will give it a thought over next 2 days and decide

Regards
RK


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks for the wishes.. Just posted the wage details on the earlier thread, Call center no Cell Phone allowed!!! so thats another risk we have to take. I haven't yet made up my mind . will give it a thought over next 2 days and decide
> 
> Regards
> RK


Congrats on your job, think it through, money can provide the needed confidence when the tide is low , for no cell phone policy you can have voicemail on your phone , on the other hand you'll be devoting less time to hunt the actual job. I read in previous post that you took 2K with you and have already burnt 1500 so there is a serious strain on your pocket which is a very important factor. Hope you succeed. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks for the wishes.. Just posted the wage details on the earlier thread, Call center no Cell Phone allowed!!! so thats another risk we have to take. I haven't yet made up my mind . will give it a thought over next 2 days and decide
> 
> Regards
> RK


RK, did you get the option of working 2 or 3 days(8hours/day) in a week? That might help you and also concentrate on getting a job in your field. Nevertheless, keep your spirits high regardless of the decision.


----------



## iammay (Jun 4, 2010)

rkv146 said:


> With Regards to the Call center stuff, I searched and applied through seek. I modified my CV to just 1 Page. No work exp, nothing, just basic call center required qualities, Telephone etiquette, Customer service, Inbound /outbound etc.
> The Job I got is for cold outbound calling, the general call center job pays you around $19 to $22 per hour. you may also negotiate with them for part time, however I guess they expect us to work at least 4 hours a day.
> 
> Regards
> RK


Thanks for sharing, RK.

You may try to request to work on Mon, Wed and Friday only. As you will spend over 2 hours on commute per day, it's not worth to go there and just work for 4 hours. In this case, you could arrange interviews on Tuesday and Thursday. I know you are an energetic person, you could still focus on job hunting after work on Mon, Wed and Friday. If the recruiter doesn't agree this deal, you should reject the offer. Then, you may find another part time job to support your living. As you work hard always, I think it's not difficult to find another part time job near your residence.

Hope my suggestion helps. Good luck.

May


----------



## iammay (Jun 4, 2010)

One more kind reminder, RK. You should know it takes time to get an offer. 

One example for your reference. I sent out my application letter to a recruitment agent on Apr 17. She got back to me on Apr 22 and then she sent out my application to the potential employer on Apr 23. Today the agent told me the potential employer is very interested in my experience. Hopefully an interview can be arranged next week. See it took two weeks and a first interview is still not yet scheduled! I think it may take another week to arrange interview....if we are lucky, it might still need to take take at least 1.5 months to get a job offer....

In short, you should get some income first....have a nice weekend!

May


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> Congrats on your job, think it through, money can provide the needed confidence when the tide is low , for no cell phone policy you can have voicemail on your phone , on the other hand you'll be devoting less time to hunt the actual job. I read in previous post that you took 2K with you and have already burnt 1500 so there is a serious strain on your pocket which is a very important factor. Hope you succeed. :fingerscrossed:


Thanks for the suggestion mate.. I will think through all the possible angles in the next two days before arriving at any decision.

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

applyoz said:


> RK, did you get the option of working 2 or 3 days(8hours/day) in a week? That might help you and also concentrate on getting a job in your field. Nevertheless, keep your spirits high regardless of the decision.


Hii,
The catch here is minimum 20 hrs a week, I have not yet discussed the possibility of working 10 hrs a day for 2 days and then not turning the remaining 3 days, need to think through it.

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

iammay said:


> One more kind reminder, RK. You should know it takes time to get an offer.
> 
> One example for your reference. I sent out my application letter to a recruitment agent on Apr 17. She got back to me on Apr 22 and then she sent out my application to the potential employer on Apr 23. Today the agent told me the potential employer is very interested in my experience. Hopefully an interview can be arranged next week. See it took two weeks and a first interview is still not yet scheduled! I think it may take another week to arrange interview....if we are lucky, it might still need to take take at least 1.5 months to get a job offer....
> 
> ...


Thanks May for being so friendly always and also giving being me proper guidance.. I am seriously thinking I should wait few more days or weeks before trying out the part time job. Its just 10 days since Ive been here and I should not loose focus and switch directions...

Thank you once again for the timely advice and guidance...


Regards
RK


----------



## iammay (Jun 4, 2010)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks May for being so friendly always and also giving being me proper guidance.. I am seriously thinking I should wait few more days or weeks before trying out the part time job. Its just 10 days since Ive been here and I should not loose focus and switch directions...
> 
> Thank you once again for the timely advice and guidance...
> 
> ...


Take your time and no worry. I believe you would make a wise decision as you know yourself well


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

@rkv146 : take your time dude, we all want you to succeed.


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks May for being so friendly always and also giving being me proper guidance.. I am seriously thinking I should wait few more days or weeks before trying out the part time job. Its just 10 days since Ive been here and I should not loose focus and switch directions...
> 
> Thank you once again for the timely advice and guidance...
> 
> ...


I would advise you to take up the part time job but keep your full focus on the job hunt. You should be in a position to drop the part time job at a moments notice and without a thought - in such a case, definitely go for it as the cash income will be very useful. This is what I did back in 2007 and I was able to manage well until I found a proper job.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> @rkv146 : take your time dude, we all want you to succeed.


Thank you again for the wishes mate.. I think all these wishes keeps me positive and motivated, even though I am here for just 2 weeks, I still feel Ive learnt a lot about Melbourne!!

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> I would advise you to take up the part time job but keep your full focus on the job hunt. You should be in a position to drop the part time job at a moments notice and without a thought - in such a case, definitely go for it as the cash income will be very useful. This is what I did back in 2007 and I was able to manage well until I found a proper job.


Thanks Mate, You are right but the 2 aspects I am worried at the moment are travel. This one takes me at least 1.5 hrs to get there, so even If I work 4 hours I still send up devoting 7 hours.
Also as its a outbound call center, Cell phones are not allowed, so this puts me in the risk of missing any possible calls from recruiter. The other factor is it takes almost 12$ per day on transport. so invariably I end up getting only $70 per day...
So I am just thinking on these lines before I decide...

Regards
RK


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks Mate, You are right but the 2 aspects I am worried at the moment are travel. This one takes me at least 1.5 hrs to get there, so even If I work 4 hours I still send up devoting 7 hours.
> Also as its a outbound call center, Cell phones are not allowed, so this puts me in the risk of missing any possible calls from recruiter. The other factor is it takes almost 12$ per day on transport. so invariably I end up getting only $70 per day...
> So I am just thinking on these lines before I decide...
> 
> ...


If you cannot work 2 or 3 days for those hours, guess it will be time taxing. However, you are the best judge of yourself RK. Whatever you do, I am sure it will be a good decision.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank you again for the wishes mate.. I think all these wishes keeps me positive and motivated, even though I am here for just 2 weeks, I still feel Ive learnt a lot about Melbourne!!
> 
> Regards
> RK


Hey RK. Congrats on getting the call centre job. May I ask how you applied for this position? Did you go through seek or some else? Also which recruiter are you currently with?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

applyoz said:


> If you cannot work 2 or 3 days for those hours, guess it will be time taxing. However, you are the best judge of yourself RK. Whatever you do, I am sure it will be a good decision.


Thanks Yaar. Still thinking through!!! 

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Hey RK. Congrats on getting the call centre job. May I ask how you applied for this position? Did you go through seek or some else? Also which recruiter are you currently with?


Hii

I ve already posted the info earlier in the thread. Plss look through them..

Regards
'RK


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii
> 
> I ve already posted the info earlier in the thread. Plss look through them..
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. May I ask what call centre this is with?


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks May for being so friendly always and also giving being me proper guidance.. I am seriously thinking I should wait few more days or weeks before trying out the part time job. Its just 10 days since Ive been here and I should not loose focus and switch directions...
> 
> Thank you once again for the timely advice and guidance...
> 
> ...


from my experience I can tell you that money inflow will help you from the tension and anxiety of being jobless and put focus on getting your dream job. so take up the part time job and then focus on getting your dream job.

best of luck, Godspeed.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Thanks for that. May I ask what call centre this is with?


Hii,
This is a outbound cold calling job to fix up medical related appointments.
Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

madrag said:


> from my experience I can tell you that money inflow will help you from the tension and anxiety of being jobless and put focus on getting your dream job. so take up the part time job and then focus on getting your dream job.
> 
> best of luck, Godspeed.


Thank you for the suggestion mate...

Regards
RK


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Congrats rkv for that Call Centre job


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Gaurav said:


> Congrats rkv for that Call Centre job


Thank you Gaurav for the Wishes!!

Regards
RK


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank you for the suggestion mate...
> 
> Regards
> RK


Congrats RK....this is just the begining. I'm sure you'll crack the big one soon.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey RK, 

Cracking an interview within 2 weeks is outstanding! (no matter even if it's a call center) 

Congratulations mate! 

There much more to come... 

Cheers! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> Hey RK,
> 
> Cracking an interview within 2 weeks is outstanding! (no matter even if it's a call center)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Wishes Mate!! I have another interview Lined up tomorrow.. Its in IT..
Lets see how it goes..

BTW I have declined the Call center offer and wanna give 2 more weeks to see if I can get the breakthrough in IT.

Regards
RK


----------



## zakisaleem18 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Guyz...

Just joined this thread recently and been reading on the next steps migrate after my SC189 visa grant on 01.May.2013. I am planning to get the PR validated some where in August 2013. Want some advice on the job front... I am in IT and an Embedded Developer bla bla bla...

1) Is it possible to apply for jobs online (seek.com.au) even though we are yet to process the PR validation. And has anyone gotten a job via this portal even though being outside Australia.

2) Is it a must to have a certification in your domain though might be favorable..?

3) What about the time frames within which you get an interview call after sending in the resume/CV?

Regards

Zaki


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks for the Wishes Mate!! I have another interview Lined up tomorrow.. Its in IT..
> Lets see how it goes..
> 
> BTW I have declined the Call center offer and wanna give 2 more weeks to see if I can get the breakthrough in IT.
> ...


All the best for that interview.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

applyoz said:


> All the best for that interview.


Thank you for the Wises!!
I am sure with all your wishes I will surely be successful.

Thank you once again..

Regards
RK


----------



## iammay (Jun 4, 2010)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks for the Wishes Mate!! I have another interview Lined up tomorrow.. Its in IT..
> Lets see how it goes..
> 
> BTW I have declined the Call center offer and wanna give 2 more weeks to see if I can get the breakthrough in IT.
> ...


Good luck RK. Usually we would perform well if we think the company needs us more than we need them.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

iammay said:


> Good luck RK. Usually we would perform well if we think the company needs us more than we need them.


Thanks for the wishes and advice May!!

Regards
RK


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks for the Wishes Mate!! I have another interview Lined up tomorrow.. Its in IT..
> Lets see how it goes..
> 
> BTW I have declined the Call center offer and wanna give 2 more weeks to see if I can get the breakthrough in IT.
> ...


Good luck my friend , i hope you hit the jackpot soon.


BTW: I will be in Mel for two weeks from 12th June onwards.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> Good luck my friend , i hope you hit the jackpot soon.
> 
> 
> BTW: I will be in Mel for two weeks from 12th June onwards.


Thanks Mate!! Saw your post. Best of luck... Hope you line up some interview when you arrive..

Regards
RK


----------



## popot (Apr 13, 2013)

RK

Congrats!

I was trying to hire the services of a consultant like y-axis in india but since you got your visa by applying online would like to ask you for helping me 
would you help me get started on the process
firstly
1.i have never done an online application befre
2. I just have a bachelors
3. I have passed my ielts 2 years back with 7 on all bands

waiting to hear from you


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

popot said:


> RK
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> ...


you have all of us on this forum, if your case is straightforward, you can do it on own your own.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

popot said:


> RK
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> ...


If your case is straight forward, you should save money and do it by your own self. 
Having a bachelors is not a deterrent in any way. It's just a catalyst in points calculation. By that I mean that you can apply with your Bachelors. 
However, as far as I understand IELTS score is valid up to 2 years and you mentioned that it's been 2 years of taking IELTS. You might have to resit for IELTS.


----------



## smahesh202 (Jan 27, 2013)

sandeep1a1 said:


> If your case is straight forward, you should save money and do it by your own self.
> Having a bachelors is not a deterrent in any way. It's just a catalyst in points calculation. By that I mean that you can apply with your Bachelors.
> However, as far as I understand IELTS score is valid up to 2 years and you mentioned that it's been 2 years of taking IELTS. You might have to resit for IELTS.


Correction. For Australian migration purpose IELTS is valid for 3 years.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

popot said:


> RK
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> ...



Hii,

You can do it yourself..
1. ACS ( Online)
2, If you have IELTS then EOI.

You have everyone here to guide you.

Just search of the threads here in forum you will get all information.

All the Best

Regards
RK


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks for the Wishes Mate!! I have another interview Lined up tomorrow.. Its in IT..
> Lets see how it goes..
> 
> BTW I have declined the Call center offer and wanna give 2 more weeks to see if I can get the breakthrough in IT.
> ...


Congrats RK. All the best & good luck for the IT interview.

-A


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Aditi said:


> Congrats RK. All the best & good luck for the IT interview.
> 
> -A


Thank you for the wishes Aditi!!

Regards
RK


----------



## popot (Apr 13, 2013)

*ACS or ICCA*

Since I have a bachelors in Commerce should I go through ACS or ICCA?
pls help


----------



## popot (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a total of 13 years of which 8 is in Accounts and 5.5 in IT so dont know where to get my skills assessed ?


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank you for the Wises!!
> I am sure with all your wishes I will surely be successful.
> 
> Thank you once again..
> ...


Hey RK regarding the call centre job. You mentioned that it had something to do with selling medical products on the phone? I'd be interested in something like that. Is the company only available in Melb or do they have an office in Syd as well? And hope you went good in your interview today.
Regards
Abhishek


----------



## Ritass (Jan 19, 2013)

*Hi*

Just read your post. Congrats!
Are your family and daughter with you now?

I have a question for anyone. I have 2 daughters who are trying to get into medical school in Australia.Does anyone know how to go about finding a good Medical University.They have applied to some and have not rec.d any response.

Thanks


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Ritass said:


> Just read your post. Congrats!
> Are your family and daughter with you now?
> 
> I have a question for anyone. I have 2 daughters who are trying to get into medical school in Australia.Does anyone know how to go about finding a good Medical University.They have applied to some and have not rec.d any response.
> ...


You cant just apply to the Medical School to do Medicine in Australia. Your daughters have to give the Undergraduate Medical Admissions Test (UMAT) and obtain a good score, after which you have to start applying to different unis. Different unis have different selection criteria and different UMAT score requirement. Once a university deems a student's score to be good, he/she will then be invited for an interview and upon clearing the interview successfully, an offer letter will be issued.
There is a graduate entry pathway as well and in this pathway, the candidate needs to give the Graduate Australian Medical Admissions Test (GAMSAT). Rest of the procedure is the same. Applying to different Unis, getting selected for interviews and finally an offer letter.
If your kids are international students, then depending on the university, they are required to give either the UMAT or the ISAT.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Ritass said:


> Just read your post. Congrats!
> Are your family and daughter with you now?
> 
> I have a question for anyone. I have 2 daughters who are trying to get into medical school in Australia.Does anyone know how to go about finding a good Medical University.They have applied to some and have not rec.d any response.
> ...


Hii,

My family is still India.. Once I get the Job the Family would be joining.

For education I think you have lots of consultants in India, May be try with IDP, they usually provide reliable guidance and suggestions.

All the Best.

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Finally Entering into Australian WorkForce!!!*

Dear All,
I am very Happy to announce that I have got a job.
I would like to Thank each and every member who wished and prayed for me.
I am feeling very relieved and happy now. 
This is a permanent opportunity and a Lead position with a Good salary.
The Interview Yesterday was of 4 rounds. 2 technical, 1 Video Conference with CEO and 1 HR F2f.
I am now flying to India on 11th May to bring my family here on 16th May.
I feel now my Wish of Celebrating my Daughter’s 1st Birthday in Melbourne would come True.
I am joining the company on 20th May.
I would be flying to Hyderabad, If anyone of you would like me to bring something do let me know I will try and get it if possible.

Thank you once again to all the members for your wish and prayers!!

Regards
RK


----------



## d_shanke (Jun 7, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> I am very Happy to announce that I have got a job.
> I would like to Thank each and every member who wished and prayed for me.
> I am feeling very relieved and happy now.
> ...


Many Many Many Congratulations RK. 
Although I am not an emotional guy there is almost a drop of tear of joy in my eye.
I have been a regular reader and follower your thread and am extremely happy for you.
Appreciate your courage to land in OZ with just $2000 and hit the jackpot in right time!


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

Congrats rk...best wishes for future


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> I am very Happy to announce that I have got a job.
> I would like to Thank each and every member who wished and prayed for me.
> I am feeling very relieved and happy now.
> ...


makki kirkiri . congrats. :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
friggin awesome.


----------



## iammay (Jun 4, 2010)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> I am very Happy to announce that I have got a job.
> I would like to Thank each and every member who wished and prayed for me.
> I am feeling very relieved and happy now.
> ...


Many congratulations! You rock!

Wishing you have a wonderful trip!

May


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

d_shanke said:


> Many Many Many Congratulations RK.
> Although I am not an emotional guy there is almost a drop of tear of joy in my eye.
> I have been a regular reader and follower your thread and am extremely happy for you.
> Appreciate your courage to land in OZ with just $2000 and hit the jackpot in right time!


Thanks Mate.. I personally feel that the wishes and Prayers of fellow members like you made you sail through smoothly and clear this hurdle.
Thank you once again for your wishes..

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

ujbanj said:


> Congrats rk...best wishes for future


Thank you very much for the Wishes!!

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

madrag said:


> makki kirkiri . congrats. :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:
> friggin awesome.


Thanks Buddy for the wishes...
Hopefully now rest of things will fall in place automatically.

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

iammay said:


> Many congratulations! You rock!
> 
> Wishing you have a wonderful trip!
> 
> May


Thank you May for the Wishes and also for the help and guidance you have provided!!
Thank you once again.

Regards
RK


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

You rocked it dude.......congrats...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> You rocked it dude.......congrats...


Thank you very much Vikas..
Thank you for the the motivation prayer and encouragement.
They really helped me.

Regards
RK


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank you very much Vikas..
> Thank you for the the motivation prayer and encouragement.
> They really helped me.
> 
> ...



we all wanted you to succeed my friend 


And the most important learning from your experience was you did not took the easy way out by going for the call center offer when majority of us said you should and you proved us wrong, you proved ME wrong my friend and i am glad you did. Now, i know what to do when i land.:clap2:


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> we all wanted you to succeed my friend
> 
> 
> And the most important learning from your experience was you did not took the easy way out by going for the call center offer when majority of us said you should and you proved us wrong, you proved ME wrong my friend and i am glad you did. Now, i know what to do when i land.:clap2:



Thanks friend..
My instinct was just telling me wait for 2 more weeks, so that I finish 1 month and then if it does not click take the call center jobs. Since I got this call center job, my confidence rose as I knew I always had this job to fall back.

Thankfully my instinct paid me, had I chosen the job I would have missed this call on Monday and would never had been to the Interview Yesterday!!!

Regards
RK


----------



## popot (Apr 13, 2013)

*congrats!*

Congrats! and all the best




rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> I am very Happy to announce that I have got a job.
> I would like to Thank each and every member who wished and prayed for me.
> I am feeling very relieved and happy now.
> ...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

popot said:


> Congrats! and all the best


Thank you friend for the wishes!!

Regards
RK


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Nailed it with AUD 2K*

Hey RK,

The best thing has happened to you. :clap2: _*A BIG CONGRATS*_ my friend. Best of luck for all your future endeavours and be in touch.

I believe you must have already told this before but just to refresh, _which technological area you belong to_ ?

Do let us all know (if you wish to) what package was offered to you, the level of complexity for technical interviews, how long did each round go, how detailed your interview rounds were - technical, HR, etc - and other relevant details.....



rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> I am very Happy to announce that I have got a job.
> I would like to Thank each and every member who wished and prayed for me.
> I am feeling very relieved and happy now.
> ...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks Sandeep for the Wishes!!.... I am into .Net domain. The technical round was not very tough, but they were more concerned with my domain knowledge and since I have around 4 years of experience in the Payments and Transaction domain. It really helped me...
The 1st 2 technical rounds were for almost 2.5 hours. Then after lunch they called me again and said the CEO wants to speak so it was Video conferencing for about 40 minutes. Then the HR round was for like 20 minutes..
Today they called me and said I am offered and have asked me to come and finsih the paper work tomorrow,,..

Hey You should never be asking age from a woman and salary from a Man!!!lol...

The Package is pretty much on par with the Industry and its a Good package...

My personal view is not get demotivated and use the time to prepare and brush up technical skills.. If you do get a interview just crack it.....

Also Confidence is very important, during interview for few of their questions I honestly told them I do not know I have not worked on those areas, then they asked me where have I worked and then when I said Payments and transactions they just focused on it and at the end they explained their system which was 75% similar to what I have been working....


Regards
RK


sandeep1a1 said:


> Hey RK,
> 
> The best thing has happened to you. :clap2: _*A BIG CONGRATS*_ my friend. Best of luck for all your future endeavours and be in touch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aditi (Nov 8, 2011)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> I am very Happy to announce that I have got a job.
> I would like to Thank each and every member who wished and prayed for me.
> I am feeling very relieved and happy now.
> ...


Congratulations RK! Feels so good to see the "got a job" phrase !! 

-A


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Aditi said:


> Congratulations RK! Feels so good to see the "got a job" phrase !!
> 
> -A



Thank you Aditi!!
Dont worry you will also be posting such Phrase soon!!! Just stay positive and keep trying you never know when the opportunity will knock your door...
All the Best

Regards
RK


----------



## peterpan1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats RK you have really motivated us a lot.You took risk and came out with flying colors.Best of Luck for future mate


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

peterpan1 said:


> Congrats RK you have really motivated us a lot.You took risk and came out with flying colors.Best of Luck for future mate


Thanks Mate for the Wishes!!... I think some times you just have to stick with your instinct and hope it pays off... Luckily it paid off for me...

I feel the key is how we utilize the time till we get an interview. If we stay positive and use those time to brush up our knowledge then it will surely aid us in the Interview.


All the Best..

Regards
RK


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> I am very Happy to announce that I have got a job.
> I would like to Thank each and every member who wished and prayed for me.
> I am feeling very relieved and happy now.
> ...


This is absolutely fantastic RK!! ... You managed to crack the job market in just 2 weeks, where it sometimes takes months for others.

Big heartiest congratulations!! :clap2:

Please do share your experience on how you cracked the job and interview....
Will get in touch with you on reaching Melbourne next week.

All the best for the new start!! 

Best Regards
Ausmover


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> I am very Happy to announce that I have got a job.
> I would like to Thank each and every member who wished and prayed for me.
> I am feeling very relieved and happy now.
> ...


You just did it RK! you rock man! heartiest Congrats.... :clap2::clap2::clap2:

It won't be exaggerating if I call you the idol for all them who are making their first move to OZ. 
This news has really given me strength and hope which I was in need of since a while... I am flying in June and now with a belief that if you have it in your mind, you'll have it in your hands! 

All the best mate!


----------



## neelarao (Oct 31, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> I am very Happy to announce that I have got a job.
> I would like to Thank each and every member who wished and prayed for me.
> I am feeling very relieved and happy now.
> ...



Congratulations!! Good luck with your job!! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

ausmover said:


> This is absolutely fantastic RK!! ... You managed to crack the job market in just 2 weeks, where it sometimes takes months for others.
> 
> Big heartiest congratulations!! :clap2:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the Wishes Mate...
No secret Mantra.. Just stay focused and stick to your instincts.

With regards to the Interview I have already posted how it went. 

Also the wishes of fellow members helped me sail through.. I still cant believe myself.. I am heading to India on a surprise visit to meet my wife on my wedding Anniversary 15th May. and I will be celebrating my daughters 1st Birthday here in Melborune 24 July...
Seems too good to be true... still recovering from the joy and excitement.. may be I need few more rounds on Johnnie walker!!!

Regards
RK


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow...rkv.
Dunno what to say, as u said it sounds too good to be true!
Have a great party ahead...
Congratz!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

saradha said:


> Wow...rkv.
> Dunno what to say, as u said it sounds too good to be true!
> Have a great party ahead...
> Congratz!


Thanks for the wishes!! even I am stll unable to believe how things are transforming in last 24 hours...

But I hope its all because of the wishes and prayers of fellow members who want me to succeed , and get settled..

Thank you everyone

Regards
RK


----------



## 2raghu (Jan 22, 2013)

Congrats Rk. When is the joining date? What about the working hours and leave policies in the company?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> I am very Happy to announce that I have got a job.
> I would like to Thank each and every member who wished and prayed for me.
> I am feeling very relieved and happy now.
> ...


Congrats man.. That is wow.. 
Awesome... 
You did it.. 
How many interviews before this lucky company?


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> I am very Happy to announce that I have got a job.
> I would like to Thank each and every member who wished and prayed for me.
> I am feeling very relieved and happy now.
> ...


Wow..Lovely.. Congratulations :clap2: :clap2: 

What a booster. You backed your instincts and the result is there to see. 

This thread was an update many used to look just to get a feel. As Vikas said, everyone wanted you to succeed. Just Enjoooooooooy!!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

2raghu said:


> Congrats Rk. When is the joining date? What about the working hours and leave policies in the company?


Thank you...
Joining on 20th May... The policies and benefits are standard as I am permanent employee

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

superm said:


> Congrats man.. That is wow..
> Awesome...
> You did it..
> How many interviews before this lucky company?


Thanks man for the wishes..
This was my 1st interview and Thankfully with all your wishes and prayers I cracked it the first time... Coming to India on Saturday!!!
Very excited

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

applyoz said:


> Wow..Lovely.. Congratulations :clap2: :clap2:
> 
> What a booster. You backed your instincts and the result is there to see.
> 
> This thread was an update many used to look just to get a feel. As Vikas said, everyone wanted you to succeed. Just Enjoooooooooy!!


Thank you mate for the wishes.. I sincerely pray and hope everyone succeeds I can now feel how it feels inside when you get through at such a tight deadline .. I am sure you know what I mean very limited funds and getting through at the right time... I pray everyone here gets their dream job and a foot hold in the market...

All the Best!!

If I can be of any help feel free to buzz me anytime...

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> You just did it RK! you rock man! heartiest Congrats.... :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> It won't be exaggerating if I call you the idol for all them who are making their first move to OZ.
> This news has really given me strength and hope which I was in need of since a while... I am flying in June and now with a belief that if you have it in your mind, you'll have it in your hands!
> ...


Thanks for the wishes mate!!

Don exaggerate and elevate me to higher level. I am not worth it.. I am very simple and straight forward. All your wishes and prayers have given me motivation to take up this journey and now to get a break through.. I always have lot of gratitude towards the fellow members who have motivated me and kept my spirits high...

My simple request would be follow your heart, use your spare time productively, than sight seeing and complaining about the chances and I am sure the door will be right in the corner for you to open...

All the Best..

If I can be of any help feel free to buzz me anytime mate..

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

neelarao said:


> Congratulations!! Good luck with your job!! :clap2::clap2:


Thank you very much for the wishes!!!

Regards
RK


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Cool. This implies that they primarily focus on your domain knowledge and secondarily on your technical skills. 

Ha ha, it's OK regd. the package info.... If you wish, you may PM me your salary details  (kidding). 
Actually my wife is also into .Net domain and she has 5½ years or total experience and I was thinking of matching how much she can expect, provided she gets an interview and is able to crack it. :nod:

Congratulations again on this feat. and wishing you an awesome, joyous trip to india, which I am sure it will be. 



rkv146 said:


> Thanks Sandeep for the Wishes!!.... I am into .Net domain. The technical round was not very tough, but they were more concerned with my domain knowledge and since I have around 4 years of experience in the Payments and Transaction domain. It really helped me...
> The 1st 2 technical rounds were for almost 2.5 hours. Then after lunch they called me again and said the CEO wants to speak so it was Video conferencing for about 40 minutes. Then the HR round was for like 20 minutes..
> Today they called me and said I am offered and have asked me to come and finsih the paper work tomorrow,,..
> 
> ...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks mate.. I will PM you.. But you keep it secret!!

It completely depends on the the company. I have now another interview lined up tomorrow..

I read on many post the 1st job take whatever you get build your experience your future growth will be easy.. so just focus on getting the breakthrough I am sure they will pay reasonable salary.

All the Best.

Regards
RK



sandeep1a1 said:


> Cool. This implies that they primarily focus on your domain knowledge and secondarily on your technical skills.
> 
> Ha ha, it's OK regd. the package info.... If you wish, you may PM me your salary details  (kidding).
> Actually my wife is also into .Net domain and she has 5½ years or total experience and I was thinking of matching how much she can expect, provided she gets an interview and is able to crack it. :nod:
> ...


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks for the wishes mate!!
> 
> Don exaggerate and elevate me to higher level. I am not worth it.. I am very simple and straight forward. All your wishes and prayers have given me motivation to take up this journey and now to get a break through.. I always have lot of gratitude towards the fellow members who have motivated me and kept my spirits high...
> 
> ...


It's really hard to find people with this attitude. It only reflects the kindness of your heart! God bless you...

BTW, I too am a .net developer with 6 years of experience in various .net technologies. I am planning land in Melbourne in the second week of June. will it wise to be there in June? will there be enough opportunities for techies like me (especially in .net) ? 
I thought Melbourne could be the right place for me to be in after looking at the job opportunities (posted on diff job portals) and cost of living (lesser as compared to Sydney).

Look forward to your most valuable comments.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> It's really hard to find people with this attitude. It only reflects the kindness of your heart! God bless you...
> 
> BTW, I too am a .net developer with 6 years of experience in various .net technologies. I am planning land in Melbourne in the second week of June. will it wise to be there in June? will there be enough opportunities for techies like me (especially in .net) ?
> I thought Melbourne could be the right place for me to be in looking at the job opportunities opportunities (posted on diff job portals) and cost of living (lesser as compared to Sydney).
> ...


Thanks for the Compliment friend.. But as I said there is nothing rocket science which I have done.. People have already landed here with job in hand... so this is nothing new... But not everyone can land with job.... It just depends on our skills and timing and smartness..

I personally believe no time is bad... many told me Feb march are peak and april may are dull... but I arrived towards end of May and now you see where I am..

My personal opinion is Cover Letter...

This is what matters more than your CV...
I was Interviewed with my Cover Letter. They asked me each and every statement out of it... for eg.. I wrote Forward Thinking... So they asked me to elaborate what I meant by forward thinking and how do I implement it in my current job...

So All the Best!!
Use your time till June to brush and keep up to date with .net happenings , asp.net, membership, MVC and keep it simple and focus on having a cutting cover letter..


Regards
RK


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey RK,

Nice piece of advise regd. Cover Letter and salary offered for the 1st job. This would indeed play useful for many, including me.

Have a blast :cheer2:



rkv146 said:


> Thanks for the Compliment friend.. But as I said there is nothing rocket science which I have done.. People have already landed here with job in hand... so this is nothing new... But not everyone can land with job.... It just depends on our skills and timing and smartness..
> 
> I personally believe no time is bad... many told me Feb march are peak and april may are dull... but I arrived towards end of May and now you see where I am..
> 
> ...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Hey RK,
> 
> Nice piece of advise regd. Cover Letter and salary offered for the 1st job. This would indeed play useful for many, including me.
> 
> Have a blast :cheer2:


Thanks Mate!!

if you need any info or assistance feel free to ping me and I will be more than happy to help you out.


Regards
RK


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks a lot for extending a helping hand. I appreciate it 
Please check your PM.



rkv146 said:


> Thanks Mate!!
> 
> if you need any info or assistance feel free to ping me and I will be more than happy to help you out.
> 
> ...


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

@MojoRimsin i'm also going on the second week of june, i'll be there for two weeks. 

@rkv146 : lets plan a meetup during that time.


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

congratulations dude  you rocked it

cheers!!!


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Congratulations RK!
Nice to set a great example and being a motivator. :clap2:
getting a permanent job is the cherry on cake as it gives ample time to choose the second job as per your convenience.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Gaurav said:


> Congratulations RK!
> Nice to set a great example and being a motivator. :clap2:
> getting a permanent job is the cherry on cake as it gives ample time to choose the second job as per your convenience.


Thank you Gaurav for the Wishes!!

Regards
RK


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

Heartiest Congratulations on the job Mate!!! Hope to see you soon in Melbourne  I was thinking of having a meet of our forum members in Melbourne soon.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks man for the wishes..
> This was my 1st interview and Thankfully with all your wishes and prayers I cracked it the first time... Coming to India on Saturday!!!
> Very excited
> 
> ...


that is awesome man!
What's your profile/platform in IT?


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

superm said:


> that is awesome man!
> What's your profile/platform in IT?


Hey superm,

RK has already answered this. Please click on below link and view this post:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/1158534-post425.html


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

*Rocked it Mate !!!*



rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> I am very Happy to announce that I have got a job.
> I would like to Thank each and every member who wished and prayed for me.
> I am feeling very relieved and happy now.
> ...


This is just an awesome news.......Congratulations !!! and Best of Luck for all your future endeavours. You always prove to be such an inspiration to all of the forum members. Have a safe trip to India and keep in touch. It feels so very positive to see a post from you. Congrats once again and enjoy the time till you join !!!!:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

v_yadav said:


> @MojoRimsin i'm also going on the second week of june, i'll be there for two weeks.
> 
> @rkv146 : lets plan a meetup during that time.


Hey v_yadav... nice to know about your schedule... I will be gald to give you company during your journey  booking my tickets on Monday most probably it would be somewhere around 18th or 20th June. will PM you my number. text me whenever you free and we can have a chat in brief  

It's a superb idea to setup a meeting with RK adn all the senior expats who have already been there and done that! Add me at the top of the list mate... 
Cheers!


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello Friends !!

I have a couple of queries regarding the NRO account.
Is it better to go with HDFC or ICICI ??
The reason being for first time travellers it seems ICICI is not going to allow us to open an account because they needs address proofs of where we will stay in Oz.

And a basic question : NRO is like a savings account, so if we deposit INR from India then can we withdraw euivalent AUD in OZ ??

Thanks in advance and appreciate the suggestions as always !!!
Cheers...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Heartiest Congratulations on the job Mate!!! Hope to see you soon in Melbourne  I was thinking of having a meet of our forum members in Melbourne soon.



Thanks Ankit for the wishes!!
I am arriving in India on Sunday.. If you wanna speak I can give you the India Num.. But You have to call as I dont have balance..lol
Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> @MojoRimsin i'm also going on the second week of june, i'll be there for two weeks.
> 
> @rkv146 : lets plan a meetup during that time.


Sure Vikas.. Let me know when you are planning I will try my best to be a part of it..

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> congratulations dude  you rocked it
> 
> cheers!!!


Thank you Madam for the wishes!!

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

superm said:


> that is awesome man!
> What's your profile/platform in IT?


Thanks mate for the wishes!!
Im into .net

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> This is just an awesome news.......Congratulations !!! and Best of Luck for all your future endeavours. You always prove to be such an inspiration to all of the forum members. Have a safe trip to India and keep in touch. It feels so very positive to see a post from you. Congrats once again and enjoy the time till you join !!!!:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


Thank you friend for the wishes... Just use your time now to brush up on the Automation and open source and I am sure once you arrive things will be very smooth and easy for you.

Regards
RK


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks for the Compliment friend.. But as I said there is nothing rocket science which I have done.. People have already landed here with job in hand... so this is nothing new... But not everyone can land with job.... It just depends on our skills and timing and smartness..
> 
> I personally believe no time is bad... many told me Feb march are peak and april may are dull... but I arrived towards end of May and now you see where I am..
> 
> ...


It may not be a rocket science to grab a job instantly but replying to each and every post, sharing even a smallest experiences and moreover, continuously keep motivating others that too during some rough times certainly isn't that easy I believe! 

Skills and Timings and smartness... I wish I have it in me like you 

I am aware about the cover letters. I tried to prepare one for myself too (stolen few formats from the web) but I'm really not satisfied the way it looks now. 
Would you mind sharing your format? at least the bullet ins using which I can represent my profile in a better fashion. I can surely search for more formats but since we both belong to same technology I though it would be more useful for me.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

rkv, rule number one of going to India from overseas, never ever and i repeat, never ask anyone, if you want anything, let me know, I will bring it. I have been on flight twice and once I paid 11k INR excess baggage and last time I went which was this march, I paid 11k postage for excess baggage that I left with my folks .. you never come empty handed from India..

Enjoy, and remember to pick Devondale milk, for the flight fr lil one. All teh best.

Wish you luck and happy anniversary .


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> It may not be a rocket science to grab a job instantly but replying to each and every post, sharing even a smallest experiences and moreover, continuously keep motivating others that too during some rough times certainly isn't that easy I believe!
> 
> Skills and Timings and smartness... I wish I have it in me like you
> 
> ...


Thanks for the wishes mate... When I joined this forum last year I had few members who replied to each and every silly question of me!! so just trying to share whatever I can to the best of my Knowledge....

I personally feel you just craft the cover letter on your own. This will help you in narrating and framing your achievements in a Better way...

However if you still wish I can share my Cover letter, Please send me your email Id and I will mail it across

Regards
RK


----------



## supperm (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello friends,

I am a silent reader of this forum. I received my grant yesterday. This forum is very helpful. 

My first date of entry in Australia is in the month of November 2013 which mean within the next six months I need to travel to Australia.

I need to know if the whole family must visit within this time frame or the principal applicant entry is enough. Kindly help me understand this.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

superm, every applicant has to enter by this time


----------



## webmaster (Jun 20, 2012)

Anyone travelling to Adelaide on May 2013?


----------



## kar007 (Mar 6, 2013)

webmaster said:


> Anyone travelling to Adelaide on May 2013?


We received our visa yesterday and planning to relocate to Adelaide in late June.


----------



## webmaster (Jun 20, 2012)

kar007 said:


> We received our visa yesterday and planning to relocate to Adelaide in late June.


grt..congrats!!! I will be back by first week of June if I didn't get a job...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> rkv, rule number one of going to India from overseas, never ever and i repeat, never ask anyone, if you want anything, let me know, I will bring it. I have been on flight twice and once I paid 11k INR excess baggage and last time I went which was this march, I paid 11k postage for excess baggage that I left with my folks .. you never come empty handed from India..
> 
> Enjoy, and remember to pick Devondale milk, for the flight fr lil one. All teh best.
> 
> Wish you luck and happy anniversary .



Thank you Anjali for the wishes and also for the suggestion... Will keep them in mind,,,,
one small query.. I heard from a friend here that you need to have a baby seat for taking infants in the car...
When we arrive , how will be have the baby seat.. I mean will the taxi guys allow us to board the taxi or will they refuse because we have infant??

Regards
RK


----------



## supperm (Feb 22, 2013)

anj1976 said:


> superm, every applicant has to enter by this time


Thanks a lot dear. I have a few questions to ask if you do not mind answering.

I am planning to visit Melbourne. How many day do I need to stay there at a minimum? I am planning for 10 days visit. 

What is the procedure of visa stamping after landing there? 

Really appreciate your kind help!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

supperm said:


> Thanks a lot dear. I have a few questions to ask if you do not mind answering.
> 
> I am planning to visit Melbourne. How many day do I need to stay there at a minimum? I am planning for 10 days visit.
> 
> ...


You can just land stamp your entry and take the same flight back home to India
Thats all the technicality...
So if you are staying 10 days its good you see the place around and have fun!!!

Regards
RK


----------



## webmaster (Jun 20, 2012)

As far as I know if you are just coming to validate your visa, you just need to pass through any airport terminal in Australia and you can get the next flight back home 



supperm said:


> Thanks a lot dear. I have a few questions to ask if you do not mind answering.
> 
> I am planning to visit Melbourne. How many day do I need to stay there at a minimum? I am planning for 10 days visit.
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

super, once you enter and it is noted in their system, you can take the next flight home, 

rkv, yes yu need a car seat but not in the cab. In sydney you need one even in the cab but not here. I took my lil one by cab to the airport then back when i came back from India, no hassles .
btw, where have you moved? I mean what suburb?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> super, once you enter and it is noted in their system, you can take the next flight home,
> 
> rkv, yes yu need a car seat but not in the cab. In sydney you need one even in the cab but not here. I took my lil one by cab to the airport then back when i came back from India, no hassles .
> btw, where have you moved? I mean what suburb?


Thanks for the confirmation.. So we are safe to take taxi from the airport without Baby seat and the taxi guys will not refuse us ride naa!!!

I am currently in Caroline Springs... Western Suburb... I have not found a house.. I am going to staying in the same sharing place.. This is a 4 bedroom house and only the Owner and I are staying, so he suggested to bring my family along... Once my wife arrives here will find a place and then move..

BTW can you give me some idea how much would the baby seat cost??

Regards
RK


----------



## supperm (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks a lot friends! I appreciate it!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Why do people go to western suburbs, I dont understand. The schools are not the best, the train commute is a pain and the area isnt the safest. It is cheap though. but i guess, to each his own.

Yeah the cab guy can not refuse.

I got a car seat from someone moving from here to Canada, their child was just 8 months old so they had not used the seat much. You do get a lot of stuff on gumtree. We got ours for 90 bux I think but actual price was around 150, cant recall now.

We took the couch from gumtree as well, initially we did a lot of buying from cheaper shops but eventually changing everything now and buying stuff that lasts long.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> Why do people go to western suburbs, I dont understand. The schools are not the best, the train commute is a pain and the area isnt the safest. It is cheap though. but i guess, to each his own.
> 
> Yeah the cab guy can not refuse.
> 
> ...


This is not permanent move... I have already shortlisted few suburbs.. Brunswick, Boxhill, Camberwell, Coburg.. The problem is my wife does not want me to fix the place.. She does not trust my taste So she wants to see herself and fix the house,,,
Also my current owner gave me the option of bringing the family so its just going to be temp for 2 weeks maybe...

It all got confirmed only yesterday.. In fact my wife still does not know that I am coming to India .. So its going to be little surprise and also shock for her!!


Regards
RK


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks for the wishes mate... When I joined this forum last year I had few members who replied to each and every silly question of me!! so just trying to share whatever I can to the best of my Knowledge....
> 
> I personally feel you just craft the cover letter on your own. This will help you in narrating and framing your achievements in a Better way...
> 
> ...


Hey RK,

Please check your PM. Have sent you my email id...

Sorry for being stubborn


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> Hey RK,
> 
> Please check your PM. Have sent you my email id...
> 
> Sorry for being stubborn


No problem buddy..
I am heading out now for dinner.. Will check back later and then reply to you..

Regards
RK


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> No problem buddy..
> I am heading out now for dinner.. Will check back later and then reply to you..
> 
> Regards
> RK


Thanks mate! enjoy your dinner...


----------



## raghalan (Nov 5, 2012)

*Relieving letter from Indian Company*

Dear all,

Am looking for one urgent information, please help.

Those who have already got Job / in process of getting offer, can you please clarify my doubt below..

How important is our Indian Company's relieving letter ? 
Is it Mandatory to sign an employment contract there ? 

The reason am asking this question is: Me and my wife decided to travel together and search for job and I have already resigned, we are thinking about long leave for my Wife ( around 6 months ), so that in case of worst situation, we will have a job in India.

Please provide some lights on this. 

Really appreciate your quick response ! 

Regards,
Ragu


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

raghalan said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Am looking for one urgent information, please help.
> 
> ...


Hii,

Please find response below

How important is our Indian Company's relieving letter ? 
RK: Letter is not important but they will certainly want to do reference check , My company did and I am sure 90% of the company will do and they will certainly do reference from your current employer. So If your wife gets a job here and if they call your current company??..... You can decide how it will go...

Is it Mandatory to sign an employment contract there ? 
RK: Not sure on this but my company gave me the offer letter to sign.. I think it happens in most of the companies in India as well, Offer , employment contract NDA... These are standard now..

Regards
RK


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I kno a few people who moved to west initially and then moved to east eventually. The areas you mentioned are good enough. Camberwell, Brunswick are more expensive than Box Hill, look at nunawading, mitcham, blackburn as well but make sure it is close to public transport and a ride to city is not beyond one hour at any time.

I have been noticing, off late western train line has had a lot of issues. People in my office are late almost everyday. If not everyday than atleast 3 days out of 5.

A friend moved from Hawthorn to their own place at Point cook, from Hawthorn it used to take them 15-20 mins, now it takes them one and half hour but the distance is the same. It is ridiculous, really.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> I kno a few people who moved to west initially and then moved to east eventually. The areas you mentioned are good enough. Camberwell, Brunswick are more expensive than Box Hill, look at nunawading, mitcham, blackburn as well but make sure it is close to public transport and a ride to city is not beyond one hour at any time.
> 
> I have been noticing, off late western train line has had a lot of issues. People in my office are late almost everyday. If not everyday than atleast 3 days out of 5.
> 
> A friend moved from Hawthorn to their own place at Point cook, from Hawthorn it used to take them 15-20 mins, now it takes them one and half hour but the distance is the same. It is ridiculous, really.


As always you are very helpful
Thank you for the advice and suggestion.. Will call you once my family is here and get more gyan on selecting suburbs...

Regards
RK


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

It does look inviting when you get to see so many Indians, you pay almost 3/4th the price or at times even half of what you pay in the east but it is for a reason. If I wanted to see so many Indians, I would not have left India. Secondly, these areas are closer to the suburbs with high crime rate, hence lower rents etc. The schooling, childcare etc are not to standard as compared with those towards east. No offense meant to anyone living that side but that is my take on things, I might be wrong


----------



## saajidh (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi,

I have attended to the medical checkup and completed the PCC; can you please tell me, what is the percentage of possibility to grating the Visa after the medical and PCC?

And after granting the visa within how may months I have to fly to Australia?

Thanks,
Saaji


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

saajidh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have attended to the medical checkup and completed the PCC; can you please tell me, what is the percentage of possibility to grating the Visa after the medical and PCC?
> 
> ...


"what is the percentage of possibility to grating the Visa after the medical and PCC?"
It's not only medicals or PCC on which you will be granted a visa. There are much more factors associated with it like your assessment results, IELTS score, occupation ceiling and what not... however, your application may be rejected if your medicals are not up to the mark(i.e. according standards set by DIAC). In that case your case will be referred to MOC for further investigation which is a comparatively lengthy process and it might take months to execute your results. 
On the other hand, if you application is supported with strong enough evidences and if your CO is asking for your medicals and PCC then it just a matter of month or two and you will hear a good news (provided your medicals aren't referred tp MOC)

"after granting the visa within how may months I have to fly to Australia?"
your date of making the first entry will be clearly mentioned in your grant letter.
Generally, it's 12 months from the date of issue on your PCC. 

All the best!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> It does look inviting when you get to see so many Indians, you pay almost 3/4th the price or at times even half of what you pay in the east but it is for a reason. If I wanted to see so many Indians, I would not have left India. Secondly, these areas are closer to the suburbs with high crime rate, hence lower rents etc. The schooling, childcare etc are not to standard as compared with those towards east. No offense meant to anyone living that side but that is my take on things, I might be wrong


No Worries.. Thank you for the Guidance again. I got this Place initially very cheap and as I was on a very tight Budget just 2K AUD with me. So I opted, and now the guy is very friendly and willing to let my family also stay here for a month. so this gives me perfect chance to bring my family and let me house do the House Hunting!!!
I will do search on the properties in the suburbs you mentioned and then will bother you for more guidance

Enjoy your Weekend!!

Regards
RK


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

anytime RK . Let me know if you need further help with pointers for the lil one. Did you get a bassinet? and shared accommodation does let you save a lot which is big initially. We did so much of haggling with buying things but now we are learning. 2 years next month and we are still learning


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> anytime RK . Let me know if you need further help with pointers for the lil one. Did you get a bassinet? and shared accommodation does let you save a lot which is big initially. We did so much of haggling with buying things but now we are learning. 2 years next month and we are still learning



Thank you Anjali..
No we did not buy the bassinet.. Wont the Airport Give Bassinet for Infant!!!?? 
Yes you are right also this sharing place does not have anyone else, only the Owner and my family, so Once I get my 1st salary we will move to our own place and slowly buy the things,,

For my Daughter my wife already went to Doctor yesterday and got the Prescription and set of medicines. We have already kept aside in the hand bag few extra dress, daipers,wipes and also feeding bottle and stuffs...

Just one more day to go for my travel, so feeling very excited to be seeing my family so soon....

Regards
RK


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

RK make sure you keep extra clothes for both of you as well, it is always better to have spare in hand with a child. I had two spare sets for myself, 2 for my husband just incase she throws up or something, which she did not but no harm.

As for bassinet, you have to request a bassinet seat. How did you book your flight? I mean from where? ask them to give you a bassinet seat because you have a lil one with you. If they have one available, they will give it to you and what airlines are you with?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> RK make sure you keep extra clothes for both of you as well, it is always better to have spare in hand with a child. I had two spare sets for myself, 2 for my husband just incase she throws up or something, which she did not but no harm.
> 
> As for bassinet, you have to request a bassinet seat. How did you book your flight? I mean from where? ask them to give you a bassinet seat because you have a lil one with you. If they have one available, they will give it to you and what airlines are you with?


Thanks again..
We have booked with Malaysian airlines from Hyd to Melb. My wife went to local airlines office and booked. They have confirmed Bassinet seat.. 
When I flew with them on April 17th from Hyd to Melb, I saw them giving bassinets and then taking it back before landing.. So I guess they will give.. But I will ask her to call them and double check..

I wanted to go with Singapore airlines this time, but because of the short notice the fares were very high. for 1 adult,1child and 1 infant we got Rs.64,000 with Malaysian, however Sing was quoting us Rs. 79,000...

I guess we will not have much trouble coz my wife is mentally prepared to be flying alone, as she still does not know I am arriving tomorrow night ...lol

Regards
RK


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

But did you get your own ticket done in the same flight? If they confirmed then they will give bassinet. They usually take it back when landing and if there are any disturbances during the flight, they ask you to take the child off bassinet and hold the child and at times even take the bassinet seat and when things are back to normal they ask you to put the baby back. Basically everytime the seatbelt sign is on, the baby has to be with you and not bassinet.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> But did you get your own ticket done in the same flight? If they confirmed then they will give bassinet. They usually take it back when landing and if there are any disturbances during the flight, they ask you to take the child off bassinet and hold the child and at times even take the bassinet seat and when things are back to normal they ask you to put the baby back. Basically everytime the seatbelt sign is on, the baby has to be with you and not bassinet.



Yes I have booked my Ticket from here online on the same flight

Thanks for the Info on the bassinet...

Regards
RK


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Pleasure


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks again..
> We have booked with Malaysian airlines from Hyd to Melb. My wife went to local airlines office and booked. They have confirmed Bassinet seat..
> When I flew with them on April 17th from Hyd to Melb, I saw them giving bassinets and then taking it back before landing.. So I guess they will give.. But I will ask her to call them and double check..
> 
> ...


wow - talk about surprise


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

superm said:


> wow - talk about surprise


Yes mate!! She will surely be Shocked when I knock the Door at midnight Tomorrow...

Regards
RK


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Yes mate!! She will surely be Shocked when I knock the Door at midnight Tomorrow...
> 
> Regards
> RK


Ha ha what if she reads your posts on this forum and is waiting for you to arrive to shock you ?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Ha ha what if she reads your posts on this forum and is waiting for you to arrive to shock you ?


No Mate.. She is not in EF forum and also she does not have Laptop!!! so thats not a possibility at all


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

dont underestimate women rkv


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> dont underestimate women rkv


Its not about underestimating..its about how much i know abt my wife..lol
Regards
RK


----------



## kar007 (Mar 6, 2013)

webmaster said:


> grt..congrats!!! I will be back by first week of June if I didn't get a job...


I guess you have to allow more time to find a job! Anyways all the best!


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Yes mate!! She will surely be Shocked when I knock the Door at midnight Tomorrow...
> 
> Regards
> RK


Have a safe flight and gorge on all chats, catch up on all good movies as you might not get the opportunity to do so for some time.. Safe journey...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

applyoz we get everything here. From chats to samosas to pani puri to gulab jamuns..


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> applyoz we get everything here. From chats to samosas to pani puri to gulab jamuns..


Pani puri is available! Cant express how I am feeling. I love it.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you have to make it on your own but you do get the ready packs that just needs a bit of mixing etc to be done. and once people move outside they do learn doing things on their own. this time when I went to India, I was hardly excited about the food.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

applyoz said:


> Have a safe flight and gorge on all chats, catch up on all good movies as you might not get the opportunity to do so for some time.. Safe journey...


Thanks for the wishes mate..
Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> you have to make it on your own but you do get the ready packs that just needs a bit of mixing etc to be done. and once people move outside they do learn doing things on their own. this time when I went to India, I was hardly excited about the food.


So Far I did not find any problem with food// The only issue is the options for Veggies are very limited... But my wife and kids eat Non veg so they will be fine with food stuffs..

Regards
RK


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Not really RK, there are heaps of options for vegetarians as well. Most cafes have veg food, its about getting used to the taste here. My husband is a vegetarian, my lil one eats chickena nd I am open to chicken but dont eat much of it and we always find something to eat. Try veggie burger at Hungry jacks, it is theri best, better than non veg ones


----------



## kar007 (Mar 6, 2013)

anj1976 said:


> Not really RK, there are heaps of options for vegetarians as well. Most cafes have veg food, its about getting used to the taste here. My husband is a vegetarian, my lil one eats chickena nd I am open to chicken but dont eat much of it and we always find something to eat. Try veggie burger at Hungry jacks, it is theri best, better than non veg ones



That's correct. Finding a veg food is not a big issue here


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> applyoz we get everything here. From chats to samosas to pani puri to gulab jamuns..


Yea, it is.. I doubt if the spice and other things will be of the same quality what you get in India(might be available in specific locations). 

My hubby faced the problem when he was in UK only with the taste.  He is never finicky about anything but only the chats


----------



## LohPurush (Apr 16, 2012)

*Hi Everyone!*

Hi All,

I got grant a day before, proud to be part of this thread!
While I'll not be travelling anytime before the monsoon ends (want to enjoy trips with my friends!), I'd be present here, listening passively & giving advice at times.
So far, this has been an great knowledge sharing experience. Hopefully it'll be so here after too.

So, please wish me best luck & welcome aboard!


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

LohPurush said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got grant a day before, proud to be part of this thread!
> While I'll not be travelling anytime before the monsoon ends (want to enjoy trips with my friends!), I'd be present here, listening passively & giving advice at times.
> ...




Welcome aboard Ironman....nice username.


----------



## nugstrocity (Nov 26, 2012)

Planning to leave my current job in Bangalore and move to Melbourne in August.
Dunno how stupid the decison is, but it will be an experience.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

nugstrocity said:


> Planning to leave my current job in Bangalore and move to Melbourne in August.
> Dunno how stupid the decison is, but it will be an experience.


Good luck my frnd.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

nugstrocity said:


> Planning to leave my current job in Bangalore and move to Melbourne in August.
> Dunno how stupid the decison is, but it will be an experience.


Welcome to the Stupid land. Most of us had left their jobs and then moved to Australia although most were able to settle up within some time. 


Today was my last working day in my company. It was such a mixed bag of feelings. I would be flying in June.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Welcome to the Stupid land. Most of us had left their jobs and then moved to Australia although most were able to settle up within some time.
> 
> 
> Today was my last working day in my company. It was such a mixed bag of feelings. I would be flying in June.


Hey Sandeep... I have a week or so left at my current job 
feelings are not yet on much feel-able level ;-p


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

nugstrocity said:


> Planning to leave my current job in Bangalore and move to Melbourne in August.
> Dunno how stupid the decison is, but it will be an experience.


It sure will be an experience mate. You will find bunch of stupids here on this forum including myself who have already left their jobs having nothing in their hands  welcome to the club buddy... I am flying to Melbourne in June. Hope I see you soon
All the best!


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

superm said:


> Hey Sandeep... I have a week or so left at my current job
> feelings are not yet on much feel-able level ;-p


Lol ... let the day come, you will surely feel for sure 

Best of luck for your move !


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks buddy - you too!



sandeep1a1 said:


> Lol ... let the day come, you will surely feel for sure
> 
> Best of luck for your move !


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

superm said:


> Thanks buddy - you too!


Best of luck everyone, hope you all land in new jobs soon.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Lol ... let the day come, you will surely feel for sure
> 
> Best of luck for your move !


Good Morning Guys,

Just stay positive and keep trying I am sure everyone will get a Job..

Some have got even before they arrive, Some within one week, some with in two weeks.. Few have got job after 3 months, but eventually They all end up getting the break in their respective field.

The Odd jobs are plenty here, as no one discriminates you here based on the work you do.. So depending on your financial health you may even pick up some odd job. That will give you enough to lead a content life till you get breakthrough..

All the Best...

Flying in few hours!!!

Regards
RK


----------



## Ykeraliya (Apr 3, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Good Morning Guys,
> 
> Just stay positive and keep trying I am sure everyone will get a Job..
> 
> ...


I agree with rkv146 so don't worry who have left their current job or planning to quite current job and move here. You will surely get better job and settled here.


----------



## iammay (Jun 4, 2010)

rkv146 said:


> Good Morning Guys,
> 
> Just stay positive and keep trying I am sure everyone will get a Job..
> 
> ...


Bon voyage 😉


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Applyoz
the spices here are better than that in India, they dont lack flavour, texture etc so don't worry. Good thing about going to Indian grocer here is, you find everything from all over India. Starting from North Indian to south Indian to that from west and east so you do not have to go to en shops like in India. You get Parle G, Bourbon, Maggi, ooh Afzah, frontier biscuits, mothers recipe pickles, India gate basmati rice, the list is long, all in all, everything that one need adn most big brands, even Tata salt if you do not want to buy Aussie salt. MDH masaale, Shaan Masaale etc etc. Haldiram does a huge range of exported stuff (imported in Australia) and Gits, MTR, Mothers recipe, Rasoi King. I can go on for hours. You get forzen parathas, samosas, aloo tikki, cholley bhature, rasmalai, gulab jamun etc. There is nothing that you do not get.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

iammay said:


> Bon voyage 😉


Thank You..
arrived safely.. Sharp Contrast in Climate!! melb has been in 15 and 20s and here now its 40s!!!

Regards
RK


----------



## iammay (Jun 4, 2010)

rkv146 said:


> Thank You..
> arrived safely.. Sharp Contrast in Climate!! melb has been in 15 and 20s and here now its 40s!!!
> 
> Regards
> RK


Wow, very hot =.="


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> I am very Happy to announce that I have got a job.
> I would like to Thank each and every member who wished and prayed for me.
> I am feeling very relieved and happy now.
> ...


Wonderful RK, Congratzzzzz itz like I myself got a job there in OZ.... I've been following your prospects since u applied for VISA... I could feel how happy u r.... enjoy the moment.. start your new life there... Will be joining u soon in OZ....

Pls share your thoughts on IT Job Market in Melbourne and did u apply through seek or anyother job sites u used... Pls guide us..


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank You..
> arrived safely.. Sharp Contrast in Climate!! melb has been in 15 and 20s and here now its 40s!!!
> 
> Regards
> RK


That's steep difference in temperature 

Anyways, you'll settle up in a day or two. However, I am more eager to know how surprised your family was ? and what was their reaction when they learnt that you've a job now - that too in a very short time span 

Is your wife making a new list for her Aussie stuff. You'd be earning in dollars $$$ now 

I'm waiting for the time when I get to spend in dollars though there is a self imposed condition that the earning has to be in dollars :spit:

HAPPY FOR YOU RK  because I am getting good vibes of how happy it'd have been when you'd have reunited with your family with a job - Happy ending to a new HAPPY START :nod:

Take care mate !


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

sandeep1a1 said:


> That's steep difference in temperature
> 
> Anyways, you'll settle up in a day or two. However, I am more eager to know how surprised your family was ? and what was their reaction when they learnt that you've a job now - that too in a very short time span
> 
> ...


One more curious to know about the first reaction from the other side of the door... This is just amazing man... Happy for you... Hope you Enjoy your stay mate...


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

wowwww Anjali!!! Thanks for the list!! I was very much concerned about this.. now I can take a deep breath  Waiting for the amazing experience.


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank You..
> arrived safely.. Sharp Contrast in Climate!! melb has been in 15 and 20s and here now its 40s!!!
> 
> Regards
> RK


RK not online..  Guess his wife and family too excited to let him come online


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank You..
> arrived safely.. Sharp Contrast in Climate!! melb has been in 15 and 20s and here now its 40s!!!
> 
> Regards
> RK


Woow thats like winters over there 
Glad to hear that RK !!!
When are you flying back ??


----------



## mikstylo (Jul 21, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> It sure will be an experience mate. You will find bunch of stupids here on this forum including myself who have already left their jobs having nothing in their hands  welcome to the club buddy... I am flying to Melbourne in June. Hope I see you soon
> All the best!


Bunch of stupid's + 1 

Flying to sydney in the 2nd week of june :fingerscrossed:

Miks


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> That's steep difference in temperature
> 
> Anyways, you'll settle up in a day or two. However, I am more eager to know how surprised your family was ? and what was their reaction when they learnt that you've a job now - that too in a very short time span
> 
> ...


Thanks Mate.. 
Sorry for not being able to come online. My Indian Phone and GPRs are not working.. So just now connecting with my wifes sim..
Yes they were surprised and shocked, but she said she was expecying me on 14th. Coz usually I have never missed any wedding anniversary and I spring some surprise, so She was little prepared...!!
We just bought basic clothes and other stuffs for kids..
I wud be earning!! but Havent yet started earning buddy.. My 1st pay would be in Middle of June!! So almost a month to go!!

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> One more curious to know about the first reaction from the other side of the door... This is just amazing man... Happy for you... Hope you Enjoy your stay mate...


Thanks mate for all the wishes!!
I am really grateful to all fellow members who have supported me so far!!

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

RR said:


> Wonderful RK, Congratzzzzz itz like I myself got a job there in OZ.... I've been following your prospects since u applied for VISA... I could feel how happy u r.... enjoy the moment.. start your new life there... Will be joining u soon in OZ....
> 
> Pls share your thoughts on IT Job Market in Melbourne and did u apply through seek or anyother job sites u used... Pls guide us..


Thanks buddy for the wishes!! I applied through seek. I would have applied around 30 jobs, I got this one Job and then on Friday I got another Interview with another company, However I just told them I have taken up a Job already and thanked them for considering me fit enough for Interview.

All the Best for your move... as I mentioned in one of the earlier post, dont loose hope but please use the time to sharpen and improve your skills... That will be a big booster during interview.


Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

applyoz said:


> RK not online..  Guess his wife and family too excited to let him come online


You see meeting wife after three weeks!! and If I still come online then she will end up applying for our divorce or she would never come with me to Melbourne!!
Well the real reason was the Internet problem!! I have just posted it above..

Regards
RK


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> You see meeting wife after three weeks!! and If I still come online then she will end up applying for our divorce or she would never come with me to Melbourne!!
> Well the real reason was the Internet problem!! I have just posted it above..
> 
> Regards
> RK


Haha.. have a nice time


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

applyoz said:


> Haha.. have a nice time


Thanks!! Now doing some Last minute Shopping as we have only today left.. Tomorrow we are going for short 1 day holiday to celebrate our Last Anniversary in India:fingerscrossed:

Returning back on Wednesday Night..

Regards
RK


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

mikstylo said:


> Bunch of stupid's + 1
> 
> Flying to sydney in the 2nd week of june :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Miks


All the best Miks! Please stay tuned...


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks mate for all the wishes!!
> I am really grateful to all fellow members who have supported me so far!!
> 
> Regards
> RK


It's always good to spend to some quality time with your dear ones... 

See you soon RK!

Cheers!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> It's always good to spend to some quality time with your dear ones...
> 
> See you soon RK!
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks Mate..

Regards
RK


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Hey everyone, 

finally i got a lead but i am thinking what do i tell them about my notice period. I have 8 weeks of notice period and i am afraid if i tell them that upfront they might reject me straightaway, on the other hand, if i go through the interview and then tell them they might get frustrated and might strain my relation with the recruiter which will hamper my future prospects.

Any ideas what should be my next step??

Thanks


----------



## LohPurush (Apr 16, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> finally i got a lead but i am thinking what do i tell them about my notice period. I have 8 weeks of notice period and i am afraid if i tell them that upfront they might reject me straightaway, on the other hand, if i go through the interview and then tell them they might get frustrated and might strain my relation with the recruiter which will hamper my future prospects.
> 
> ...


Well, you can tell them that there's a notice period of 8 weeks which can be reduced (which, I'm sure, would be the case even in your company) but depends on the employer. In my opinion, whether or not they're ok with that, you must tell them the exact time it would take for you to join their organization, as for one gets a job sometime sooner or later & either way lying doesn't help!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> finally i got a lead but i am thinking what do i tell them about my notice period. I have 8 weeks of notice period and i am afraid if i tell them that upfront they might reject me straightaway, on the other hand, if i go through the interview and then tell them they might get frustrated and might strain my relation with the recruiter which will hamper my future prospects.
> 
> ...


The Best step would be to tell them its 8 weeks however you can negotiate and expedite the relieving.
Also I am sure the consultant or employer is aware that you are in India, so the Interview process can easily take 1 week minimum to finish and for you to get offer and then they will surely give you couple of weeks time to make your travel arrangements...
So while discussing read their pulse and then put the notice period point in a smart way....

All the Best!!

Regards
RK


----------



## arjunshankar (Apr 29, 2013)

@rkv146

hello boss,

i came to know from earlier posts that you are from hyd. i am very happy as i am also from hyd planning to immigrate to aus.can you pls guide me to process my appl


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

arjunshankar said:


> @rkv146
> 
> hello boss,
> 
> i came to know from earlier posts that you are from hyd. i am very happy as i am also from hyd planning to immigrate to aus.can you pls guide me to process my appl


Hii,

I am not from Hyd.. But my Wife is from Hyd...
The process is very simple and straight forward..
1. Skill Assessment ( ACS if you are from IT)
2. IELTS

if both of them are cleared then EOI... There are various threads here in the forum to guide you.. Also people from any where in the world in this forum will help you!! so you don just have to look out for  guy!!!

Let us All be Indians First!!! Then we can be Hyderabadi or mumbaikar/delhiwala/madrasi!!!!

All The Best!!

Regards
RK


----------



## arjunshankar (Apr 29, 2013)

*thanks*



rkv146 said:


> Hii,
> 
> I am not from Hyd.. But my Wife is from Hyd...
> The process is very simple and straight forward..
> ...



thank you very much for the info. i didnt mean to raise any place oriented issue rk. i just shared my happiness as some one from my place went to aus already and also an active expat. anyway once again thanks.

Thanks,
arjun


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

v_yadav said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> finally i got a lead but i am thinking what do i tell them about my notice period. I have 8 weeks of notice period and i am afraid if i tell them that upfront they might reject me straightaway, on the other hand, if i go through the interview and then tell them they might get frustrated and might strain my relation with the recruiter which will hamper my future prospects.
> 
> ...



dude, how did you manage to get i-view call first of all ?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

arjunshankar said:


> thank you very much for the info. i didnt mean to raise any place oriented issue rk. i just shared my happiness as some one from my place went to aus already and also an active expat. anyway once again thanks.
> 
> Thanks,
> arjun


No Offence mate.. It was just meant to be on lighter side!!

All the Best.. Do look out for the threads and if you need any additional info dont hesitate to post here and I am sure either me or someone else will surely help you out..

Regards
RK


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

Okay.. here is an update from my side at the job front...

I had shared my resume with one of my friend who works for an IT firm in Perth. There is an requirement at his place and looks like his manager is interested in my profile and is in the process of scheduling an interview  which may happen in couple of days. I 'm yet to receive a formal call letter from them though. However, my friend mentioned that they want the candidate to be joining within 15 days notice if things go well. Now, that's where I lost my enthusiasm. I am currently serving my notice period and there are still 15 days remained to make an exit from here. Also, I have list of things to be taken care of before I fly which again requires some more time. I was about to book my ticket to Melbourne on 19 June but held myself back until I hear something about my interview call(this of course isn't relevant to the topic but thought to share). 

Now, the question is if I get this call and if I could crack the interview(that's like being too optimistic  ) then how should I convince them about my joining? 

My friend knows about this fact but according to him I should not be sounding negative at the beginning itself. He says, take the opportunity and commit on whatever they say. We can always negotiate with them later on. Does it really happen that way? I do not wish to put my friend in any trouble because of me but at the same time do not want to lose this golden chance(if get it). 

Any suggestions, comments will be highly appreciated! 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> Okay.. here is an update from me at the job front...
> 
> I had shared my resume with one of my friend who works for an IT firm in Perth. There is an requirement at his place and looks like his manager is interested in my profile and is in the process of scheduling an interview  which may happen in couple of days. I 'm yet to receive a formal call letter from them though. Hope I get to hear on this soon. However, my friend mentioned that they want the candidate to join within 15 days notice if things go well. Now, that's where I lost my enthusiasm. I am currently serving my notice period and there still 15 days remained to make an exit. Also, I have list of things to be taken care of before I fly which again requires some more time. I was about to book my ticket to Melbourne on 19 June but held myself back until I hear something about my interview call(this of course isn't relevant to the topic but thought to share).
> 
> ...



Congrats!! All the Best with the Interview.. I think if you clear the interview then getting an extension of 1 extra week should not be a problem.. So stay focused and plan about crossing the bridge when you get there... As of now keep your focus on clearing the interview and securing the Offer... At that time you can always request an extra weeks time...

Regards
RK


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Congrats!! All the Best with the Interview.. I think if you clear the interview then getting an extension of 1 extra week should not be a problem.. So stay focused and plan about crossing the bridge when you get there... As of now keep your focus on clearing the interview and securing the Offer... At that time you can always request an extra weeks time...
> 
> Regards
> RK


thanks for the wishes RK... if I get this liberty to spend one more week at my place then there is nothing like that. Glad to know that you could negotiate with your OZ employers too like we do it here in India  

Hope I get this call soon. I shall try my best... :boxing:

By the way when you flying back to Melbourne? I am sure you will be having a company this time 

Thanks.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

@MojoRimsin : Congrats and Best of luck....hope you get the job soon


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Congrats!! All the Best with the Interview.. I think if you clear the interview then getting an extension of 1 extra week should not be a problem.. So stay focused and plan about crossing the bridge when you get there... As of now keep your focus on clearing the interview and securing the Offer... At that time you can always request an extra weeks time...
> 
> Regards
> RK


I agree with RK. Go ahead and give the interview. All the best


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

applyoz said:


> I agree with RK. Go ahead and give the interview. All the best


Hi all, 

First, congratulations to all of you who secured the job and all the very best who are still on hunt.. including myself 

Guys, I would like to ask if any one has tried going with the immigration consultant for job hunting thing.. like y-axis or opulentus. Does any one has any experience with them? or is it completely not advisable ?

Please advise as I am thinking to try few options from here before landing up there in August 1st week.

Any one else planning to go in that time.. I plan to go Sydney but may change it later. 

Cheers..


----------



## shihaskm339 (May 10, 2013)

Informative posts RK!


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

v_yadav said:


> @MojoRimsin : Congrats and Best of luck....hope you get the job soon


thanks for the wishes buddy.. hope I get a chance to attend this interview... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

applyoz said:


> I agree with RK. Go ahead and give the interview. All the best


yup... thanks for the wishes mate


----------



## LohPurush (Apr 16, 2012)

thumbsup said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First, congratulations to all of you who secured the job and all the very best who are still on hunt.. including myself
> 
> ...


Hi thumbsup,

Not that I've experience with them, but in my opinion they won't be of any help at all. As I've heard, many are not good even in getting the Visas issued to people, which is there primary job, how can they help you find a job? 

You should instead try on professional networking sites like LinkedIn, through your friends or even start networking the ones already moved in Australia.

Best luck!


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

LohPurush said:


> Hi thumbsup,
> 
> Not that I've experience with them, but in my opinion they won't be of any help at all. As I've heard, many are not good even in getting the Visas issued to people, which is there primary job, how can they help you find a job?
> 
> ...


Thanks LohPurush, yes even i have the similar opinion but just wanted if any forum member had any experience with them. I totally agree with their uselessness in regard to visa filling.. was just looking if they are somehow good in this... any one in particular.

Yes.. Linked-in .. already started working on that.. need to get the skills endorsed )) with all of my friends ..

thanks again..


----------



## hamster (Jul 2, 2012)

thumbsup said:


> Thanks LohPurush, yes even i have the similar opinion but just wanted if any forum member had any experience with them. I totally agree with their uselessness in regard to visa filling.. was just looking if they are somehow good in this... any one in particular.
> 
> Yes.. Linked-in .. already started working on that.. need to get the skills endorsed )) with all of my friends ..
> 
> thanks again..


LohPurush is absolutely right, they are incapable with visa process, and they are no good with job hunting either.

I have filed my visa through opulentus and they have been very little help in my visa process. I am not counting on them for job hunting either. Instead I'm looking out for experiences of people like appubabu and rk here, who have sea of information and share everything with the community, so that everyone can benefit from it.

Good luck!


----------



## freebie (May 16, 2013)

*Congrats*

I am new in this forum, happy to know that u got the visa.
All the best


----------



## freebie (May 16, 2013)

*New in the forum- need help with the visa process*

Hi Rk

i am new in this forum, in your post u had mentioned u didn't go to any agent and tried by urself for the visa.

Could you please help me on how should i start with, I am very confused on whether to go to agents.

Also i recently heard that visa fees are gonna increase from 1st july. 
So please guide me so that i can start early

Thanks


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

adi2013 said:


> dude, how did you manage to get i-view call first of all ?


I was in touch with a recruiter from one of the earlier jobs i applied, he told me he had an opportunity and he can schedule an interview for me once i land.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

I had hired Opulentus for filing my Visa but they are useless. They do not know what exactly they are doing. They are faulty on so many instances and I'd not suggest anyone to hire a consultant like Opulentus or Y-Axis. They are bonkers doing nothing. they even do not know how to fill a form 80.

As hamster mentioned, this forum provides a huge wealth of information and fellow members are very prompt and nice. Mostly they share their own experience but that is helpful and solves the problem.

Never go for any such consultant. Have faith in yourself and things will turn up good 



thumbsup said:


> Thanks LohPurush, yes even i have the similar opinion but just wanted if any forum member had any experience with them. I totally agree with their uselessness in regard to visa filling.. was just looking if they are somehow good in this... any one in particular.
> 
> Yes.. Linked-in .. already started working on that.. need to get the skills endorsed )) with all of my friends ..
> 
> thanks again..


----------



## freebie (May 16, 2013)

I am new here, can anyone please guide on the processes which i need to follow for my visa. I don't want to go an agent.Plz plz guide me.I recently gave my ielts, i scored L8,R7,W6.5 and S6.5

What should i do next?


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> I had hired Opulentus for filing my Visa but they are useless. They do not know what exactly they are doing. They are faulty on so many instances and I'd not suggest anyone to hire a consultant like Opulentus or Y-Axis. They are bonkers doing nothing. they even do not know how to fill a form 80.
> 
> As hamster mentioned, this forum provides a huge wealth of information and fellow members are very prompt and nice. Mostly they share their own experience but that is helpful and solves the problem.
> 
> Never go for any such consultant. Have faith in yourself and things will turn up good




Although my visa experience with Y-axis was good, i asked them for a few success stories and/or evidence that their job assistance service helps but they were not able to provide it. So, i decided not to take their job assistance service.


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> Although my visa experience with Y-axis was good, i asked them for a few success stories and/or evidence that their job assistance service helps but they were not able to provide it. So, i decided not to take their job assistance service.


I won't say anything about Y-Axis


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

freebie said:


> I am new here, can anyone please guide on the processes which i need to follow for my visa. I don't want to go an agent.Plz plz guide me.I recently gave my ielts, i scored L8,R7,W6.5 and S6.5
> 
> What should i do next?


Welcome friend.. you have knocked on the right door 

it's good to know that you want to do your visa on your own :clap2:

However, you may first want to know some basic steps involved in this visa process. Since you have mentioned your IELTS score card I believe you have gathered sufficient info on that front. I would still like to mention the process in brief 

This is how it goes
1. ACS (if you are an IT guy)
2. IELTS
3. Submit EOI.
4. Wait for an Invite to lodge your Visa App
5. Lodge your Visa app after receiving an invite
6. Attach further documents to your EOI (online) to strengthen your application.
7. Wait for a CO(case officer) who will be scrutinizing your application.
6. get your PCC and medicals done as soon as your CO asks for it. 
7. And you will be the champ... :first: 

There are bunch of threads on this forum where you will find detailed info about each every step mentioned above.

Also, you can keep posting your queries on this thread and I am sure you will get all your answers in a jiffy! 

BTW, what profession do you belong to? which visa are you trying for? what score you have calculated for yourself on the points calculator?

All the best buddy!


----------



## freebie (May 16, 2013)

Thank you risin for the info, I am in IT - Quality Assurance(QA), i am trying for Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa, for ICT Systems Test Engineer 263213 ACS OR 
Software Tester 261314 ACS occupation.


60 points which is required, i m having it, i won't get any points for ielts since my score is not 7 in each band.

I am trying for Victoria and SA but for victoria 7 points is required in ielts and 6.5 for SA. But not much job opening in SA for 263213 & 261314 

which profession u r in? have u already got the visa?i m lot of guidance for u guys. i am just googling and getting info


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

freebie said:


> Thank you risin for the info, I am in IT - Quality Assurance(QA), i am trying for Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa, for ICT Systems Test Engineer 263213 ACS OR
> Software Tester 261314 ACS occupation.
> 
> 
> ...


That's cool man...There are many folks on this forum having the same(software tester) occupation.

I am a software Engineer and have recently received my grant. I am planning to fly to Melbourne next month. 

yeah... 7 each score is a must to go for VIC SS.. Why you worrying about it anyways since you have reached to that magic figure already? 

This forum is treasure of knowledge. Here, you will find every other info related to all types of visas. You just need to keep following different threads and you should be all good

so, are you done with your ACS assessment?


----------



## freebie (May 16, 2013)

Thats great to hear that u have got visa and u r flying.have u got the job as well or u will be searching once u reach there?

i haven't started anything,ACS assessment is not done, 1st step filing EOI is what i have to do now.


so EOI i can file online right? what all documents i will need for EOI?


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

freebie said:


> Thats great to hear that u have got visa and u r flying.have u got the job as well or u will be searching once u reach there?
> 
> i haven't started anything,ACS assessment is not done, 1st step filing EOI is what i have to do now.
> 
> ...


Your first step is not EOI.
first step is ACS assessment. once that comes positive then only you can go ahead with EOI. so decide weather you are going to on your own or taking any agent.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

freebie said:


> Thats great to hear that u have got visa and u r flying.have u got the job as well or u will be searching once u reach there?
> 
> i haven't started anything,ACS assessment is not done, 1st step filing EOI is what i have to do now.
> 
> ...


how come you missed my signature mate... I have updated the entire timeline there. Looks like I need to find some more fancy, eye catching symbols to put in between my signature to make it appear at the first glance 

Jokes apart... I am still in search of job. It is hardly possible to secure your job from offshore. All the recruiters expect the candidate to be present for face to face interview. So I might need to try my luck after reaching there itself. :fingerscrossed:

First step isn't filling up the EOI my friend.. that can be done later.. today is 16th May and you must be knowing that rules are gonna change from 1st July so you should better be prepared with the things before. It usually takes a month or two to get your ACS results. So please apply for it ASAP. You have already appeared for IELTS so that's not a matter of worry. Make it faster buddy! we are really running out on time(unless you are okay with the rule changes ) You can fill your EOI simultaneously while other processes are running. Remember, your EOI will not be treated as complete without ACS and IELTS results. 

There are lot of threads on this forum. Search for keyword "documents" and you will find what you want....

All the best!


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Skype number*

Hi,

I was assigning myself a Skype number but the moment I chose the number, it popped next a payment screen which was asking for US$18 for 3 months subscription. 

I have credits in my Skype a/c. Is this normal or I am doing something wrong ? Ain't getting a number a free service if you got credits in your Skype a/c ?


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was assigning myself a Skype number but the moment I chose the number, it popped next a payment screen which was asking for US$18 for 3 months subscription.
> 
> I have credits in my Skype a/c. Is this normal or I am doing something wrong ? Ain't getting a number a free service if you got credits in your Skype a/c ?


Is Skype best option when we want to Get Australian number on our resume while applying from India/hone country ?

Also along with that I think we have to Purchase Call Forwarding facility also to FWD it to our Indian/home country number.... If I am right ..

So I understand there are 2 services to Pay for in Skype:
1) Australian number - 18$ for 3 months.
2) Call FWD service - $ - don't know.


On this forum somewhere I have read that there is one more service like Skype wherein we have to Pay for only 1 month unlike Skype's 3 month payment.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

ef34375 said:


> Is Skype best option when we want to Get Australian number on our resume while applying from India/hone country ?
> 
> Also along with that I think we have to Purchase Call Forwarding facility also to FWD it to our Indian/home country number.... If I am right ..
> 
> ...


AFAIK, Skype offers best connectivity and service. You are correct, we need to pay for a subscription which is US$18 for 3 months and a service charge of approx 18.1 cents/minute for each call (where 8.9 cents is one time connectivity charge) which gets forwarded to your Indian number, which is approximately INR 11 per forwarded call.

I wanted to understand how people who have purchased a Skype number are coping up when they arrive in Australia. Do they change the Skype number to the actual local number in their resumes ? How does this handle situations for the consultants/employers where your resume has already been shared ? 
Since it's a 3 months subscription, these points do seem to think on for me.

I too am contemplating on this and haven't bought a Skype number up till now.


----------



## tacha (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi there everyone! 
I'm new here.. 
This post contains lot of useful info for migrants to aussie.. N is very inspiring n encouraging.. 

To Rkv 146: how's it going the job hunting? U r in wat field may I ask? 

I'm an ACCA member accountant experience in auditing n got provisional 4yrs visa to come to Aust deadline next jan but im not sure when is the best to come ie the recruitment period. 

Anyone can advise most suitable period to come to Melbourne? guess in Dec & jan is not too good? 

The Acca Aust said that at the moment there's surplus of qualified accountants on the market? is that still the case in Melbourne now ? 

Would greatly appreciate any feedback from you, 

THanks n cheers! 
Tacha


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

tacha said:


> Hi there everyone!
> I'm new here..
> This post contains lot of useful info for migrants to aussie.. N is very inspiring n encouraging..
> 
> ...


Hii Tacha,

Everything is Good.. I have already got the job.. Will be starting from Monday..
Dec and Jan would be slow because of Vacations other than that I feel anytime is ok, if you are patient I am sure you will get the job.. I am into IT, so no idea on accountants...

All the Best..

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Update on the Travel*

Dear All,

Reached Melbourne Safely Last night with family...
We had almost 152 Kg of Luggage, however with some Jugaad during check in Managed to bring them all without any extra Money!!!..

The flight was smooth, not great but not bad as well, as we managed to get extra luggage... Hopefully this would be last time we flew with Malaysian airlines....

the arrival was smooth and we almost ended up with 3 Trolleys.. so there was a officer who offered us a helping hand and took us straight out.. So no standing in the line and waiting for snifer dogs.... 
Then on our way out, the volunteer at the taxi stand helped us get a big van, and the Taxi guy was also an Indian..
So we reached home safe!!
Our owner already had cooked food for us...
so far everything went smooth....

Regards
RK


----------



## anesha (Jan 28, 2013)

Glad u landed safe rkv146..

All the best in the coming days 

How is the weather there now?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

anesha said:


> Glad u landed safe rkv146..
> 
> All the best in the coming days
> 
> How is the weather there now?


Thanks a Lot..
The weather is little cold and Windy.. last week was nice and sunny.. But I guess it doesn't matter if its cold or not when you have the warmth of your family!!

Lot of things to do Centrelink , medicare for Family...
Grocery shopping and few warm clothes for kids!!

Regards
RK


----------



## silversulphur (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi All,

Yesterday I received the grant (189 - Independent). Therefore, now I am part of this club.
The knowledge shared via through this thread is amazing, and I would love to have your support.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

silversulphur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Yesterday I received the grant (189 - Independent). Therefore, now I am part of this club.
> The knowledge shared via through this thread is amazing, and I would love to have your support.
> Thanks in advance.


Congrats on the Grant!!!

All the Best!!

Regards
RK


----------



## 2raghu (Jan 22, 2013)

freebie said:


> Thank you risin for the info, I am in IT - Quality Assurance(QA), i am trying for Skilled Independent (subclass 189) visa, for ICT Systems Test Engineer 263213 ACS OR
> Software Tester 261314 ACS occupation.
> 
> 
> ...


Dear Expats,
I have a confusion here on IELTS score.. Do we need to score 7 in each section for getting the 10 points? Or overall score of 7 should suffice? Please clarify.. My exam is on 25th May :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ashish0401 (Mar 5, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks buddy for the wishes!! I applied through seek. I would have applied around 30 jobs, I got this one Job and then on Friday I got another Interview with another company, However I just told them I have taken up a Job already and thanked them for considering me fit enough for Interview.
> 
> All the Best for your move... as I mentioned in one of the earlier post, dont loose hope but please use the time to sharpen and improve your skills... That will be a big booster during interview.
> 
> ...


Hi RK,

Whats your job profile dude ? Sorry if you had answered it before.


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

2raghu said:


> Dear Expats,
> I have a confusion here on IELTS score.. Do we need to score 7 in each section for getting the 10 points? Or overall score of 7 should suffice? Please clarify.. My exam is on 25th May :fingerscrossed:


7 in each section. All the best for your exam.


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

Welcome to the club...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

2raghu said:


> Dear Expats,
> I have a confusion here on IELTS score.. Do we need to score 7 in each section for getting the 10 points? Or overall score of 7 should suffice? Please clarify.. My exam is on 25th May :fingerscrossed:


7 in each of the Module for 10 points. Overall will not suffice..
Regards
RK


----------



## freebie (May 16, 2013)

Not sure, is it possible to do on your own plz suggest.

Thanks


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Reached Melbourne Safely Last night with family...
> We had almost 152 Kg of Luggage, however with some Jugaad during check in Managed to bring them all without any extra Money!!!..
> ...


Nice to hear that RK... wish you all the best for your new innings!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> Nice to hear that RK... wish you all the best for your new innings!


Thank you Mate!!
The weather has not been kind to me.. the forecast for next few days are not good, so I think the chances of taking family out looks very dim!!

Regards
RK


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Reached Melbourne Safely Last night with family...
> We had almost 152 Kg of Luggage, however with some Jugaad during check in Managed to bring them all without any extra Money!!!..
> ...




Nice update that every one wishes to post at the earliest!! 

All the best for the new journey!


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Thank you Mate!!
> The weather has not been kind to me.. the forecast for next few days are not good, so I think the chances of taking family out looks very dim!!
> 
> Regards
> RK


ohh..  yeah... I can imagine how your body will react to change in temperature from 40 degrees to 12 degrees. 

Take care mate!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

thumbsup said:


> Nice update that every one wishes to post at the earliest!!
> 
> All the best for the new journey!


Thanks Mate!!
All the best to you as well..

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> ohh..  yeah... I can imagine how your body will react to change in temperature from 40 degrees to 12 degrees.
> 
> Take care mate!


Hey Buddy,

I am fine with the weather .. I can easily cope as I have few nice bottles which I bought in duty free.lol..
the main concern is the family as we cant take a chance and go out to some long distance, as we are dependent on public transport and there is forecast of constant rain

Regards
RK


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> I am fine with the weather .. I can easily cope as I have few nice bottles which I bought in duty free.lol..
> 
> ...


:clap2: I will join when we come there (this is the hubby posting). Enjaiiiiiii


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

applyoz said:


> :clap2: I will join when we come there (this is the hubby posting). Enjaiiiiiii


Thanks!!

No problem.. All the Best for your travel...
Have you finalized everything?

Regards
RK


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> No problem.. All the Best for your travel...
> Have you finalized everything?
> ...


Planning to get some things cleared. If things go fine, I will be in Aus by August, else next year. We are worried about the elections and then the year end. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> I am fine with the weather .. I can easily cope as I have few nice bottles which I bought in duty free.lol..
> the main concern is the family as we cant take a chance and go out to some long distance, as we are dependent on public transport and there is forecast of constant rain
> ...


woha... that's cool man. Hope I will get my share when I arrive 

isn't there any other way than public transport? can you not hire a car or something for sometime? Dunno how feasible will that be for you but why don't look for such arrangements if possible?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> woha... that's cool man. Hope I will get my share when I arrive
> 
> isn't there any other way than public transport? can you not hire a car or something for sometime? Dunno how feasible will that be for you but why don't look for such arrangements if possible?


No mate.. Taxi would be very expensive , may be around 200$ for a round trip.. 
Car rental option I haven't figured yet..
May be will have to explore that soon for short term arrangement..

Regards
RK


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> No mate.. Taxi would be very expensive , may be around 200$ for a round trip..
> Car rental option I haven't figured yet..
> May be will have to explore that soon for short term arrangement..
> 
> ...


yeah.. taxi must be too expensive. Renting car would be the best option. Not sure if anybody on this forum has done it so far. so will look forward to a separate post from you on "How to rent a car in Melbourne?"


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> yeah.. taxi must be too expensive. Renting car would be the best option. Not sure if anybody on this forum has done it so far. so will look forward to a separate post from you on "How to rent a car in Melbourne?"


Sure Mate.. Just surfed the net and it seems car rental starts with 30AUD per day.. Will try and find out more details about the process and then post here..

Regards
RK


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Sure Mate.. Just surfed the net and it seems car rental starts with 30AUD per day.. Will try and find out more details about the process and then post here..
> 
> Regards
> RK


Numero Uno! it sure will be a great post which I guess has not been discussed ever on this forum


----------



## iammay (Jun 4, 2010)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Reached Melbourne Safely Last night with family...
> We had almost 152 Kg of Luggage, however with some Jugaad during check in Managed to bring them all without any extra Money!!!..
> ...


Good to hear that RK.

Hope your family members could get used to the weather soon. For car rental, you may try this http://www.goget.com.au/find-cars.html

All the best! 
May


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

iammay said:


> Good to hear that RK.
> 
> Hope your family members could get used to the weather soon. For car rental, you may try this Find Cars - GoGet CarShare - Sydney and Melbourne CarSharing
> 
> ...


Thank you May for the wishes!!..
Thanks for the link.. I guess I will have to wait for my 1st salary for car, coz the car rentals do require security deposit... so I think as of now for us the car is Good to Have!! but not Must to Have...

Also our house owner is very friendly and he is taking us out for local shopping and tomorrow we are planning to go out on countryside!!!

Regards
RK


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thank you May for the wishes!!..
> Thanks for the link.. I guess I will have to wait for my 1st salary for car, coz the car rentals do require security deposit... so I think as of now for us the car is Good to Have!! but not Must to Have...
> 
> Also our house owner is very friendly and he is taking us out for local shopping and tomorrow we are planning to go out on countryside!!!
> ...


Great going RK. It is good to know that everything is falling in place for you and most importantly you got a nice landlord which seems cherry on the cake to me in an alien land :thumb:

Which suburb have you finalized for your house?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Great going RK. It is good to know that everything is falling in place for you and most importantly you got a nice landlord which seems cherry on the cake to me in an alien land :thumb:
> 
> Which suburb have you finalized for your house?


Thanks Sandeep.. SO far things are ok... We will be staying in this shared house until June, when I get my 1st salary and have some cash in hand..

Currently we are staying in West ( Caroline Springs)...
Have shortlisted few suburbs ( Box hill, camberwell, Coburg, Brunswick).. Will have to see where the place is available..

Regards
RK


----------



## d_shanke (Jun 7, 2012)

*First visit - average time required to leave the airport!*

Hey Guys,

I have a question for those who have already landed in OZ.

How much time does it take from the minute you land to make it out of the airport? (i.e. time required for immigration stamping (family of 3) + time required for baggage collection + time required to walk out of the exit door)

My concern is that, considering my arrival time in Sydney is 9:45 a.m. and I would have to catch a train from Sydney (Central) which departs at 11:35 a.m., WILL I BE ABLE TO MAKE IT WITHIN TIME? :fingerscrossed:

I am planning to take the airport link train which runs every 15 minutes or so. As per the timelines it just takes 10 minutes via train to reach to Sydney Central station from the international airport.

thanks,
damz


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Everyone living over there, can you guys help me make a travel itinerary ....suggest me some good places i can visit?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

d_shanke said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have a question for those who have already landed in OZ.
> 
> ...


Hii,

No idea about sydney.. maybe people who have been there can guide you..
With regards to Melbourne, when I arrived alone I had only 1 Bag but still it took me 1 hours coz they made me in stand in line an dhad the dog sniff the baggage..

However when I went with family few days ago we had 14 bags, but we just breezed through in 10 minutes as they allowed us to move through green channel

So very hard to predict!! maybe its ladyluck of my wife being with me..lol

Regards
RK


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks Sandeep.. SO far things are ok... We will be staying in this shared house until June, when I get my 1st salary and have some cash in hand..
> 
> Currently we are staying in West ( Caroline Springs)...
> Have shortlisted few suburbs ( Box hill, camberwell, Coburg, Brunswick).. Will have to see where the place is available..
> ...


Hi RK,
Long time.
congrats on ur job and settlement there.
i just saw u managed to take 152kgs with u..well thats awesome.
i wanted to ask u how many bags u had and how did u divide amongst all the bags.
i am struggling with the weights of the bags.
i have 4 *30'' luggage bags and 2 hand bags and 2 laptop bags.

please let me know the smartest way to carry that amount of weight.

cheers,
R.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Hi RK,
> Long time.
> congrats on ur job and settlement there.
> i just saw u managed to take 152kgs with u..well thats awesome.
> ...


Boss,
There is no smart way to carry the weight I flew with Malaysian airlines.. they do not have any restriction on no. of bags but only weight... we were overweight by 32 kgs.. however I just did some jugaad with the lady who was checking us in and she just allowed us through without any extra charge!!!
I guess its all due to the lady luck the entire journey was absolutely hassle free

Regards
RK


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Hi RK,
> Long time.
> congrats on ur job and settlement there.
> i just saw u managed to take 152kgs with u..well thats awesome.
> ...


not sure if you are aware of this.. but If you have a PR visa you can carry 40 kg check in luggage and 7 Kg cabin luggage with you. I chose Malaysia airlines when I booked my tickets and they have allowed me to carry 40 Kg check in luggage. You have to specifically mention that you hold a PR visa and they proceed you bookings in a different way. 

I guess you have already booked your tickets. You can try to convince the officer at the time of checking in(by telling him that you have a PR visa) and see if you get any blessings from him 

All the best mate!


----------



## d_shanke (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks Appubabu!


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

Guys
Finally I got Visa today !!!!!!!!! very happy. thank you all for the help.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

adi2013 said:


> Guys
> Finally I got Visa today !!!!!!!!! very happy. thank you all for the help.


Congrats and All the best!:clap2:


----------



## Shipra Rathore (May 2, 2013)

adi2013 said:


> Guys
> Finally I got Visa today !!!!!!!!! very happy. thank you all for the help.


Congrats and best of luck..God Bless....


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you all


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

adi2013 said:


> Guys
> Finally I got Visa today !!!!!!!!! very happy. thank you all for the help.


Congrats adi.. All the best...
Regards
Rk


----------



## sumi.24 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi RK,

I have been following your thread. Nice to know that you landed with Job so quickly.
Congrats for your new job and belated Anniversary wishes 

We too were looking for rental home, Just thought of letting you know try looking for rentals at Dandenong, Mount waverly and clayton as most indians stay.

All the Best, do let me know if you find any good places.

Thanks! 




rkv146 said:


> Thanks Sandeep.. SO far things are ok... We will be staying in this shared house until June, when I get my 1st salary and have some cash in hand..
> 
> Currently we are staying in West ( Caroline Springs)...
> Have shortlisted few suburbs ( Box hill, camberwell, Coburg, Brunswick).. Will have to see where the place is available..
> ...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

sumi.24 said:


> Hi RK,
> 
> I have been following your thread. Nice to know that you landed with Job so quickly.
> Congrats for your new job and belated Anniversary wishes
> ...


Thank You Sumi for the wishes!!..
I see from your signature that you arrived on 20th May, currently where are you staying. and how far is the place from your work location...
I read on few places that Dandenong is little notorious, even though there are lots of Indians..
I have found here that almost all suburbs have Indian shops close by ( walking distance or at least 10 mins drive), so I feel any suburb would be fine.. the main aspects I am looking at suburb are safety, greens, parks and school as I have two kids ( 7yr and other is now 10 months)!!!..

The Place where we are living seems to be good, my family is also liking it, as of now we have decided to give it a go for another week and then come to a decision....

Will keep you posted on the developments...

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Update on the 1st Week at Work*

Guys,
Things have been very smooth so far. The work seems very easy and cool. everything was ready on my 1st Day ( desk,laptop, stationary, Business cards, Access Cards)..
The Induction was also very good...
People are very friendly there....
The atmosphere is pretty casual, no one here wears suits!! ( Only the CFO and CCO) wear but they too remove it and hang them in their cabin!!...

We had a Good party on the Friday at work.. good fun!!
We went to a local primary school here to enquire for my sons admission. the school are ready to offer a seat. I think for PR holder no matter when you arrive in the country if your address is within the school's catchment area they offer you the seat.

They said the fees I hav eto pay is around 325$ for the rest of the year, which they are very flexible, I can pay anytime as per my choice...
But the weird part is the uniforms seems more expensive than the fees..lol

We checked with the uniform vendor and the basic sets of uniform ( shirt, tshirt, pants, jumper, bags) they come around 600$

So mostly I will be sending my Son to school from Middle of June..... coz the school is very strict on discipline, he can join without paying the fees but not without the Uniforms

Went to the local market yesterday with family to buy Jackets for them.. got them for very cheap...

Will keep you posted on further developments..

Regards
RK


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Guys,
> Things have been very smooth so far. The work seems very easy and cool. everything was ready on my 1st Day ( desk,laptop, stationary, Business cards, Access Cards)..
> The Induction was also very good...
> People are very friendly there....
> ...


Hi RK

Seems u are having a great time both with work and family....I just love to read ur post and imagine the days when i'll be in melbourne. But definitely the toughest part is to get a job there. I have applied for VIC SS in the month of May - my long wait have started. Wanted to know few things from you. 

1.Does certification help in securing a job. Mean to say does the recruiters give importance to certified job hunters? 

2.After visa grant till what time u should reach australia before it expires?

3. Which place u r staying presently in melbourne?

Best wishes
uj


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

ujbanj said:


> Hi RK
> 
> Seems u are having a great time both with work and family....I just love to read ur post and imagine the days when i'll be in melbourne. But definitely the toughest part is to get a job there. I have applied for VIC SS in the month of May - my long wait have started. Wanted to know few things from you.
> 
> ...


Thanks Uj.. Glad that you are finding the posts useful!!
Yes you are right the toughest part is Job specially if you have less finance in your hand coz as you start to burn the money you get various thoughts creeping in your mind.....

Certification certainly helps, but at the same it also depends on the nature of job.. I had to remove my PRINCE2 from my CV and also linked in as I had started to apply for Senior .and hands on role jobs... so you may want to tailor your CV according to the nature of jobs you apply.. If you are in Testing then ISTQB ( Foundation and advanced) would be of great asset.. Foundation is minimum to get the recruiters at least to go through the profile... It may be not be 100% true but this is what I heard from most of the recruiters...

In your Grant it would be mentioned by when you have to make the 1st entry in Australia... usually its one year from date of Medical or PCC ......

I am currently in Caroline Springs.. Its in western suburb.. Its around 40 mins to CBD.. but very quiet with lots of parks, lakes and also few shopping complex..

All the Best

Regards
RK


----------



## slagozzz (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey there,

Is there anyone here heading to Perth within next few months? Or anyone recently arrived at Perth. As we (me, wife & kid) are heading to Perth sometime on October or November we need some information regrading accommodation, areas to live etc.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks Uj.. Glad that you are finding the posts useful!!
> Yes you are right the toughest part is Job specially if you have less finance in your hand coz as you start to burn the money you get various thoughts creeping in your mind.....
> 
> Certification certainly helps, but at the same it also depends on the nature of job.. I had to remove my PRINCE2 from my CV and also linked in as I had started to apply for Senior .and hands on role jobs... so you may want to tailor your CV according to the nature of jobs you apply.. If you are in Testing then ISTQB ( Foundation and advanced) would be of great asset.. Foundation is minimum to get the recruiters at least to go through the profile... It may be not be 100% true but this is what I heard from most of the recruiters...
> ...


Hi Rkv - seems like you are enjoying.. awesome!

Can you please elaborate that why did you remove PRINCE2 - I did not get that part - did it make you overqualified or is it different than line of work you were seeking?
Am currently planning to give ITIL before I leave so wanted to know how to use this - and also if you have heard about ITIL significance?

Best of luck to your kid to join the new school  Its his new joining now


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

superm said:


> Hi Rkv - seems like you are enjoying.. awesome!
> 
> Can you please elaborate that why did you remove PRINCE2 - I did not get that part - did it make you overqualified or is it different than line of work you were seeking?
> Am currently planning to give ITIL before I leave so wanted to know how to use this - and also if you have heard about ITIL significance?
> ...


Thanks Mate..
My profile had Senior Project Manager and Director of Engg in my last 2 indian companies and here I was applied for snr. Developer/PL roles, so I decided on my own to remove the PRINCE2, as I found people with snr. Mgr roles here having those certifications.. I do not know whether it worked for me or not .lol but that was my decision..
It all depends on the individual and how they assess and plan their moves, very hard to copy or follow someone else decisions....
Regarding ITIL i think it will cerainly add value depending on your field of work...

All the Best..
Regards
RK


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks Mate..
> My profile had Senior Project Manager and Director of Engg in my last 2 indian companies and here I was applied for snr. Developer/PL roles, so I decided on my own to remove the PRINCE2, as I found people with snr. Mgr roles here having those certifications.. I do not know whether it worked for me or not .lol but that was my decision..
> It all depends on the individual and how they assess and plan their moves, very hard to copy or follow someone else decisions....
> Regarding ITIL i think it will cerainly add value depending on your field of work...
> ...


Thanks man - am biz/data analyst btw


----------



## iammay (Jun 4, 2010)

Glad to hear that the job is smooth 

I still have hesitation to make the actual move. As you know, I'm quite old and I'm still accumulating the courage of taking risk....lol

One kind reminder, could you please read my email about the request of sending sample job application letter. Thanks very much.

All the best,
May


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

iammay said:


> Glad to hear that the job is smooth
> 
> I still have hesitation to make the actual move. As you know, I'm quite old and I'm still accumulating the courage of taking risk....lol
> 
> ...



Thanks May.. So far everything is Good... I do understand your situation... 
Sorry I completely forgot your mail.. Could you please send it again to me to my gmail id and I will respond right away with the best possible document sample I have...

Regards
RK


----------



## iammay (Jun 4, 2010)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks May.. So far everything is Good... I do understand your situation...
> Sorry I completely forgot your mail.. Could you please send it again to me to my gmail id and I will respond right away with the best possible document sample I have...
> 
> Regards
> RK


Just sent an email to you. Thanks vey much for your help RK.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

iammay said:


> Just sent an email to you. Thanks vey much for your help RK.


Welcome... Will reply to you with samples once I get home...

Regards
RK


----------



## AUS14 (Apr 6, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks Mate..
> My profile had Senior Project Manager and Director of Engg in my last 2 indian companies and here I was applied for snr. Developer/PL roles, so I decided on my own to remove the PRINCE2, as I found people with snr. Mgr roles here having those certifications.. I do not know whether it worked for me or not .lol but that was my decision..
> It all depends on the individual and how they assess and plan their moves, very hard to copy or follow someone else decisions....
> Regarding ITIL i think it will cerainly add value depending on your field of work...
> ...


Thanks rkv and superm for the valuable info


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

ujbanj said:


> Thanks rkv and superm for the valuable info


Welcome..

All the Best!!

Regards
RK


----------



## Ausmaan (Jan 29, 2013)

*Itil and prince2*



rkv146 said:


> Welcome..
> 
> All the Best!!
> 
> ...


I have prince2 certification and am planning on ITIL certification next month. Was hoping it would add value. 
Actually I am more concerned about admission foy my 15 an 13 yr old kids. The good schools according to the net research are in rather expensive areas of Perth. And they want to see a 12 month lease at minimum. Considering I am migrating without a job and plan to do my job hunt after arriving, this seems a tall order.
Do you have any advise?
The other thing I am grappling with is the timing of the shift. Should I shift this September which is mid term for the schools or after the elder one completes her 10th standard board exams in march. That means missing 2 months of school there as the term begins in feb.
Please share your thoughts.
Is there any advantage to delaying the migration and completing the board exam? Does the board results have as much weight age in Australia?


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks Mate..
> My profile had Senior Project Manager and Director of Engg in my last 2 indian companies and here I was applied for snr. Developer/PL roles, so I decided on my own to remove the PRINCE2, as I found people with snr. Mgr roles here having those certifications.. I do not know whether it worked for me or not .lol but that was my decision..
> It all depends on the individual and how they assess and plan their moves, very hard to copy or follow someone else decisions....
> Regarding ITIL i think it will cerainly add value depending on your field of work...
> ...


Cleared ITIL .. seems like I left all the things for this last week before flying - God!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Ausmaan said:


> I have prince2 certification and am planning on ITIL certification next month. Was hoping it would add value.
> Actually I am more concerned about admission foy my 15 an 13 yr old kids. The good schools according to the net research are in rather expensive areas of Perth. And they want to see a 12 month lease at minimum. Considering I am migrating without a job and plan to do my job hunt after arriving, this seems a tall order.
> Do you have any advise?
> The other thing I am grappling with is the timing of the shift. Should I shift this September which is mid term for the schools or after the elder one completes her 10th standard board exams in march. That means missing 2 months of school there as the term begins in feb.
> ...


Hey,
I never meant it will not add value. It all depends on Individual comfort and positioning, so dont take anything which I post for granted and follow that. You may want to check things on your field.
I am very new here hardly 1 month old, and my son is also lot young 7 years, so very hard for me to comment on your specific scenario of schools...

I think here school starts towards end of Jan and ends in December...
May be you should discuss within your family and formulate a plan.. If I were you I would come earlier leaving my family in India. Find a Job and a Place to renht and then once my kid finishes 10th in India move them here.. However these are individual choice and decisions..

All the Best!!!...

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Update on Job front*

Good Morning Guys,
I had attended an Interview Yesterday and they just confirmed that they are also releasing the offer.
They had only Two Rounds of Interview.One was Technical in which they focused on the asp.net part ,MVC and the security aspects. The Other one was HR round where it was normal questions and she did ask me that if Offered will I be able to take up this position, to which I said I cant commit now but can surely give a final word in 2 working days..

I had informed them that I have already joined a Company and have been working for last 10 days.
The Designation is Pretty much same however the salary is slightly more than what I am getting here. The size of the Company is very big compared to the current company I am working...
Not sure about how to proceed.

Regards
RK


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Good Morning Guys,
> I had attended an Interview Yesterday and they just confirmed that they are also releasing the offer.
> They had only Two Rounds of Interview.One was Technical in which they focused on the asp.net part ,MVC and the security aspects. The Other one was HR round where it was normal questions and she did ask me that if Offered will I be able to take up this position, to which I said I cant commit now but can surely give a final word in 2 working days..
> 
> ...




Good God!! Congratulations again!! Decision would be tough for you.. All the best!

I need a clarification if you or some one experience can guide. When you apply through seek.com.au or any other job forums, then do recruitment agency (like Robert walters etc) also take interview or just passes your profile to the company.

Also, I heard from some other friend of mine (who landed sydney last Oct), technical interviews are not that technical, rather they look for your behavioral, attitude and aptitude while appearing fro interview. It may be a personal experience though.

Cheers..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

thumbsup said:


> Good God!! Congratulations again!! Decision would be tough for you.. All the best!
> 
> I need a clarification if you or some one experience can guide. When you apply through seek.com.au or any other job forums, then do recruitment agency (like Robert walters etc) also take interview or just passes your profile to the company.
> 
> ...



Thanks mate.. Ive just politely declined the offer. Decided to stick with the current company for now...
I have so far not got through by consultants, but I have heard some consultants have a basic 1st round of discussion before pushing the profile to client.

The Technical Interview obviously depends on the role you apply for, I have heard from people who had to write codes as well!!

With my experience of two interviews they more focused on the projects and how I applied my technical skills in those projects and the challenges I faced and how I overcame... I was not asked to write code in my both Interviews so far....

Regards
RK


----------



## peterpan1 (Aug 16, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks mate.. Ive just politely declined the offer. Decided to stick with the current company for now...
> I have so far not got through by consultants, but I have heard some consultants have a basic 1st round of discussion before pushing the profile to client.
> 
> The Technical Interview obviously depends on the role you apply for, I have heard from people who had to write codes as well!!
> ...


RK,

You made the right decision.Thanks fir sharing the info you are really helping us a lot.thanks mate.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

peterpan1 said:


> RK,
> 
> You made the right decision.Thanks fir sharing the info you are really helping us a lot.thanks mate.


Welcome Mate!!!
Glad that you guys are finding it useful..

All the Best.

Regards
RK


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Good Morning Guys,
> I had attended an Interview Yesterday and they just confirmed that they are also releasing the offer.
> They had only Two Rounds of Interview.One was Technical in which they focused on the asp.net part ,MVC and the security aspects. The Other one was HR round where it was normal questions and she did ask me that if Offered will I be able to take up this position, to which I said I cant commit now but can surely give a final word in 2 working days..
> 
> ...


Good one RK. Guess it is a good decision to stick with your present organisation..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

applyoz said:


> Good one RK. Guess it is a good decision to stick with your present organisation..


Yes mate.. Thanks

Regards
RK


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks mate.. Ive just politely declined the offer. Decided to stick with the current company for now...
> I have so far not got through by consultants, but I have heard some consultants have a basic 1st round of discussion before pushing the profile to client.
> 
> The Technical Interview obviously depends on the role you apply for, I have heard from people who had to write codes as well!!
> ...


Woha... another one?:jaw: great to hear that RK. Kudos to you! no matter you select or reject the offer. You are the winner. 

Just wanted to know if they ask realistic meaning, situation based questions in your technical interview or it's just like another "Koirala book" that they know about 

Please take it with a pinch of salt. I know It's a silly question but would like to know the answer for preparation purpose.

Thanks


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> Woha... another one?:jaw: great to hear that RK. Kudos to you! no matter you select or reject the offer. You are the winner.
> 
> Just wanted to know if they ask realistic meaning, situation based questions in your technical interview or it's just like another "Koirala book" that they know about
> 
> ...


hey Mate,

Thanks for the wishes!!!..
What do you mean by Koirala Book..lol.. Manisha Koirala???

No specific preparation for interview mate, be prepared for everything so that you can cope.. as i posted in my earlier post few of them have been asked to write programs!!!...
So if you have skill and are confident then its gr8 no worries.....
The only small but very brute assessment which I can give is as follows:
if we attend a course in Java then we claim we know Java and we add it in our CV, but here if we say we know Java it means 85% of the time we should be able to work as IC without any guidance, that's how they assume if we say we know something...
This is my personal opinion and it has no offence to anyone....
Also its my personal experience and observation....
I feel if we try and get to that level then we just have to wait to get interview call and the job is ours....

All the Best
Regards
RK


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks mate.. Ive just politely declined the offer. Decided to stick with the current company for now...
> I have so far not got through by consultants, but I have heard some consultants have a basic 1st round of discussion before pushing the profile to client.
> 
> The Technical Interview obviously depends on the role you apply for, I have heard from people who had to write codes as well!!
> ...


Hey rkv. Good going. 
How are you applying for jobs if not through seek?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

superm said:


> Hey rkv. Good going.
> How are you applying for jobs if not through seek?


I did apply for both of them through seek, however I rarely apply to the consultant adverts!!! coz different consultants put the same job ads, so the job where I am currently working, I called up the consultant and found the name of the company and went directly to the company website to search for the opening I did not find so I just sent my CV to the HR, and luckily she called me for the interview...
My personal feel is its tough to breakthrough via consultant, but I may be wrong...
Regards
RK


----------



## Shipra Rathore (May 2, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> I did apply for both of them through seek, however I rarely apply to the consultant adverts!!! coz different consultants put the same job ads, so the job where I am currently working, I called up the consultant and found the name of the company and went directly to the company website to search for the opening I did not find so I just sent my CV to the HR, and luckily she called me for the interview...
> My personal feel is its tough to breakthrough via consultant, but I may be wrong...
> Regards
> RK


You are real champ..2 jobs...wooh..u are inspiration to all of us...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Shipra Rathore said:


> You are real champ..2 jobs...wooh..u are inspiration to all of us...


Thanks..
It all depends on timing and luck as well!! However Both of them were specific to my Domain and experience, I mean 99% matching my profile.. so that could also be the Key..

All the Best!!

Heading now for the Friday weekend Party!!!
Lots of Beers!!!lol..

Regards
RK


----------



## Shipra Rathore (May 2, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Thanks..
> It all depends on timing and luck as well!! However Both of them were specific to my Domain and experience, I mean 99% matching my profile.. so that could also be the Key..
> 
> All the Best!!
> ...


Lucky you..touch wood..enjoy ur week end...


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> hey Mate,
> 
> Thanks for the wishes!!!..
> What do you mean by Koirala Book..lol.. Manisha Koirala???
> ...


Hahaha.. lol... Not Manisha Koirala  it's Shivprasad Koirala who is author of .net related intervioew Q&A books. "Koirala book" is a famous term among .net developers in these days. It of course isn't expected to have knowledge about this book from a senior like you  
Toddlers like me generally use this books for interview preparation. To be honest I have switched three companies so far and in each technical interview I could predict the next question of the interviewer not because I am a geek but the interviewer used to ask the questions in exact same sequence as it's there in the book. It really becomes easy to crack an interview then  
Yeah, I agree that one has to be prepared for anything that come across for an interview. I take your advise.  
I do not believe that asking to write a program to a candidate is a good way conducting of interview. Yes, if the intention here is just to check the logical thinking of the candidate then it's okay otherwise it's foolish to eliminate the interviewee by pointing out silly syntactical errors in the written code. What are the editors there for?  No offense please but this is my perspective.

I completely agree with what you have mentioned in last para. I shall make sure that I mention technologies which I have knowledge about in my resume and try to avoid to make any farce of it  


Thanks a lot for your comments.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> Hahaha.. lol... Not Manisha Koirala  it's Shivprasad Koirala who is author of .net related intervioew Q&A books. "Koirala book" is a famous term among .net developers in these days. It of course isn't expected to have knowledge about this book from a senior like you
> Toddlers like me generally use this books for interview preparation. To be honest I have switched three companies so far and in each technical interview I could predict the next question of the interviewer not because I am a geek but the interviewer used to ask the questions in exact same sequence as it's there in the book. It really becomes easy to crack an interview then
> Yeah, I agree that one has to be prepared for anything that come across for an interview. I take your advise.
> I do not believe that asking to write a program to a candidate is a good way conducting of interview. Yes, if the intention here is just to check the logical thinking of the candidate then it's okay otherwise it's foolish to eliminate the interviewee by pointing out silly syntactical errors in the written code. What are the editors there for?  No offense please but this is my perspective.
> ...



Hey mate.. honestly I never knew about those Books.. The only Book I can remember is the Balguruswamy for C, when I studying my enggg.. and BTW my manisha is one of my fav actress..lol..

But that Koirala book wont work here, may be you have to find a Kylie Minogue Book here!!!

well Most of the facts I heard or know are they try to assess you to find out what you have done and how you have use the technology...
I also heard from few sources that the Aussies are lot trustworthy and they trust you whatever you tell...

From my exp here which is veyr short though... getting an Interview is tough, but clearing the interview is easy, provided you have worked and what you have stated in CV is true!!

So stay positive and don't panic...
I know its easy to sit on other side and advice, but thats the truth mate....

Also sometimes people just check the flow and thinking of candidate and see their reaction, so thats why they ask them to wrote piece of code....

All the Best...

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Shipra Rathore said:


> Lucky you..touch wood..enjoy ur week end...


Thanks... You too have a Wonderful Weekend!!!

regards
RK


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Hey mate.. honestly I never knew about those Books.. The only Book I can remember is the Balguruswamy for C, when I studying my enggg.. and BTW my manisha is one of my fav actress..lol..
> 
> But that Koirala book wont work here, may be you have to find a Kylie Minogue Book here!!!
> 
> ...



ohh.. Kylie Minogue book...... would love to find such book 

Balguruswamy.. oh yes.. he is the Guru of C and all techies. Me too 

Yeah.. I shall try my best to crack the very first opportunity that knocks on my door...

Thanks for the advise and sharing your thoughts.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> ohh.. Kylie Minogue book...... would love to find such book
> 
> Balguruswamy.. oh yes.. he is the Guru of C and all techies. Me too
> 
> ...


All the Best mate!!
Have a Good Weekend!!

Regards
Rk


----------



## 2raghu (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Rk,
Hope your are doing well. How is your workplace environment till now? Do you see any discriminations by locals? I see a new thread (by a Srilankan) which says there is a lot of asian discriminations in workplaces by the locals. Pls let us know your thoughts on this.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

2raghu said:


> Hi Rk,
> Hope your are doing well. How is your workplace environment till now? Do you see any discriminations by locals? I see a new thread (by a Srilankan) which says there is a lot of asian discriminations in workplaces by the locals. Pls let us know your thoughts on this.
> Thanks for your time.


Hii Raghu,

Work has been Good.. Weekdays have been busy and weekends as well with family!!!
With regards to discrimination its very sensitive and personal topic, very hard to draw a generic opinion....
Here are my personal views!!
I feel we Indians are the most discriminating people in the world...
A marathi maanush discriminates a northie as Bhaiyaa Ji!!.. a North Indian discriminates a Southie as Madraasi... A tamilian discriminates people from Andhra as Golti!! a kannadiga discriminates a tamilian!!! and the list goes on....
So many people here do not even consider us as Asians!! Here Asian Means people of South east origin ( china, Malaysia, Vietnam etc)....
We also start the discrimination among st ourselves, for eg when we post an ad for a house ( wanted/Offering). we say prefer Gujarati/Punjabi/Telugu speaking/tamilian... So is this not discrimination???

I have not yet come across a situation where I felt that I have been sidelined.. I live with an Australian.. I drive to work daily with a Filipino.. I report to an irish and I work with a Srilankan!!! The BA is an Italian and the Admin guy is from Russia....

It all depends on our perception...

We must have evaluated various parameters before migrating and there may be an odd personal experience which would not be good, but we have decide what we need to do!!! and how we move ahead......


Hope this helps...

All the Best...

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii Raghu,
> 
> Work has been Good.. Weekdays have been busy and weekends as well with family!!!
> With regards to discrimination its very sensitive and personal topic, very hard to draw a generic opinion....
> ...


As I finished posting the message I came across this thread  lol

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...58416-google-page-ranking-holders-andhra.html

Don't you think now we are also discriminating!!!

Note: No offense to the poster or participants of this thread...

RK


----------



## aki007 (Apr 3, 2013)

hi all
i am new to this forum. i have posted earlier also but no body replied to my post    

please help me....my situation is that i had received my spouse visa subclass 309 pre grant letter on 9th may 2013 and have left australia on 31st may 2013 as i was there on a tourist visa. I came back to australia since i’ve been asked to get offshore. I had informed my case officer on 3rd june 2013 about my landing here in India (my native country). since then, i did not get any response back from australian high commission. can you please tell me how much time generally embassy takes to grant visa in such case. I read somewhere it takes 3-5 working days but its been more then that now.

please help. m loosing all my hopes now…


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> As I finished posting the message I came across this thread  lol
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...58416-google-page-ranking-holders-andhra.html
> 
> ...


Really... its pathetic situation of our country.. (I am sorry to say that). We should always remember - what goes around.. comes around..!!

Same situation - I worked with American German, Indians, Chinese when I was in AU. I went there when there was news all around of Indians being attacked in 2009 mid. I stayed there for around a year but never felt discriminated as we do for the people coming from different origins (foreigners included).. anyway. the list ever ends and debate may go on forever..

Cheers,


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> As I finished posting the message I came across this thread  lol
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...58416-google-page-ranking-holders-andhra.html
> 
> ...


I think that was posted so that people could meet up locally and discuss over coffe or a biryani.


----------



## 2raghu (Jan 22, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Hii Raghu,
> 
> Work has been Good.. Weekdays have been busy and weekends as well with family!!!
> With regards to discrimination its very sensitive and personal topic, very hard to draw a generic opinion....
> ...


Thanks for the reply.
Glad that you do not face any such situations. Got some confidence
Anyway, I dont care about the discriminations in our country.


----------



## aki007 (Apr 3, 2013)

no one replying...idk wthr my post is visible to neone or not...


----------



## d_shanke (Jun 7, 2012)

aki007 said:


> no one replying...idk wthr my post is visible to neone or not...


Your issue seems to be slightly complex one(rather different one).. mostly people on this thread would relate to a independent or sponsored PR (the likes of 189 and 190).

Starting a totally different (new) thread with a good title might help as this might get viewed by a larger set of people and experts .

Also did you try out the option of calling the DIAC office? 
Mind you though, its very expensive. 
I had called them in relation with my grant letter and was kept on hold for 30 minutes after which the officer spoke for only 2 minutes. charged with Rs 100/- per minute. But that helped solve my issue.

Hope your issue gets resolved soon.


----------



## aki007 (Apr 3, 2013)

d_shanke said:


> Your issue seems to be slightly complex one(rather different one).. mostly people on this thread would relate to a independent or sponsored PR (the likes of 189 and 190).
> 
> Starting a totally different (new) thread with a good title might help as this might get viewed by a larger set of people and experts .
> 
> ...



thanku so much for replying..i just had a word with some officer in australian embassy. they told me that my file is being qued for final decision, its with the senior case officer. do you have any idea how much time will it take to grant me visa after its bn sent for final decision.


----------



## adi2013 (Jan 29, 2013)

Guys... i am moving to Sydney on 6th July. can anyone share details for accomodation there ? i mean any agent they know or friend. i am trying on gumtree and indiaroommate as well.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Good luck


----------



## jsameer (Jan 19, 2013)

HI ALL
I have submitted my EOI for subclass 189 on this 9th June....When should I go for PCC as I need PCC from India and US as PCC from US will take a while..

And also is birth certificate mandatory as visa documents or will Passport be sufficient...
Please reply..


----------



## aki007 (Apr 3, 2013)

hii guys...

can neone tell me what does that means wen your case officer tells you that your file has been sent to the senior case officer for final decision and it has been qued.... .
i received this email few weeks ago and had bn asked to leave the country(australia) where i had been on a tourists visa. its been two weeks from the day i have landed here(India). no response from my case officer...

..please help..please reply.... :'(


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

2raghu said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Glad that you do not face any such situations. Got some confidence
> Anyway, I dont care about the discriminations in our country.



I'll share my experience which can give another side of the story

I went to the train station with my wife and was trying to figure out how to buy a Myki card, a group of 3 white people came to our rescue. They helped us figure out how it worked and explained how it sucks big time  and then the lady in the group offered us her MyKi for FREE!! After that they helped us till the next station where i could buy a MyKi and went with us all the way to the ticket windows.Now, this was a generous gesture and i thought i should tell everyone about it.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Experience so far . . .*

Hey guys,

It's been long since I've been out of touch. I have been busy with the last minute rush of packing and the planned travel to Sydney. I arrived here on 8th of June and flew by Singapore Airlines. 
The departure from Delhi was smooth. We did not pack a lot of stuff and kept it well within limits of 20 kgs of check-in baggage. We were a couple travelling from Delhi to Sydney via Singapore. The total baggage weight was 81kgs, which is actually 1 kg over the permissible limits but was let through without any problem. We departed from Delhi and arrived Sydney. The flight was good and to my surprise even the economy class had good legroom. 

The immigration at Sydney was smooth but as soon as we got out, it was windy. Drove to friend's place at a Western suburb (he came to pick me up  ). He is well settled here and is living with his family. 
Rested the whole day. The next day we all went on to watch Vivid and Opera house. Tasted Lindt Hot Chocolate. It's amazing and great. Leaves a wonderful taste in your mouth. I'd recommend everyone to try it at least once.

It was a long weekend. Monday was also a national holiday on the occasion of Queen's birthday. We applied for *TFN* on this day. On 11th, the next day, visited NAB branch and got the debit card though the card they gave was an _eftpos card_ which actually is not a visa card. I'd advise everyone to check with NAB what type of card you get. As this was not a debit card, requested for a Visa debit card then and there. They said that it'd be posted to me within 5 working days. Also linked my wife with the same a/c and applied a Visa debit card for her too. 
Took mobile numbers for both of us. We chose Optus and opted for 'Connect 4 Less' plan. This plan offers minimal India calling rates along with competitive rates for national calling (Oz).

On 12th we got us (me and my wife) registered for Medicare. It is a smooth process which requires you to fill a form. *I will advise people to open an account and then proceed with Medicare registration.* This is because Medicare can be linked with your bank a/c and in an event when facilities of Medicare is needed, the reimbursed money gets transferred directly to this a/c straight away which indeed is easy. The Medicare card will be reach us within 3 weeks to the given address :thumb:

Also registered ourselves with Centerlink online.

Started applying to jobs from 13th. Applying through seek but have not got any valuable response. Looking forward to have some interviews scheduled soon. :fingerscrossed:

A week is gone and we are done with the initial setup. Now the most important task of getting a job prevails. :boxing:


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

landed in melbourne this week... have done nothing prodcutive 
luxury of having the husband come and settle before me 

cheers to everyone


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

@Sandeep1a1 and getsetgo : Best of luck for the job hunt


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> I'll share my experience which can give another side of the story
> 
> I went to the train station with my wife and was trying to figure out how to buy a Myki card, a group of 3 white people came to our rescue. They helped us figure out how it worked and explained how it sucks big time  and then the lady in the group offered us her MyKi for FREE!! After that they helped us till the next station where i could buy a MyKi and went with us all the way to the ticket windows.Now, this was a generous gesture and i thought i should tell everyone about it.


yeah .. people here are very helping!
Read quite good things from user experience; and also seen small small instances myself - but did not face something myself!!


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

superm said:


> yeah .. people here are very helping!
> Read quite good things from user experience; and also seen small small instances myself - but did not face something myself!!


hi Admin... nice to meet you here... this wait is really keeping me on the edge of the seat...


----------



## aki007 (Apr 3, 2013)

hi all
hope everyone is fine..

can anyone tell me how long it will take to grant visa after u've been asked to get offshore or depart from australia.
i was there on a tourist visa and came back on 31st may 2013. its bn 2 weeks bt i haven't heard any thing from my CO. she has been informed about my arrival in inda and i have also completed 6.5 months time frame.

guys plz help. my husband there is not keeping up well he needs a company...he is all alone and under medication    plz


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> It's been long since I've been out of touch. I have been busy with the last minute rush of packing and the planned travel to Sydney. I arrived here on 8th of June and flew by Singapore Airlines.
> The departure from Delhi was smooth. We did not pack a lot of stuff and kept it well within limits of 20 kgs of check-in baggage. We were a couple travelling from Delhi to Sydney via Singapore. The total baggage weight was 81kgs, which is actually 1 kg over the permissible limits but was let through without any problem. We departed from Delhi and arrived Sydney. The flight was good and to my surprise even the economy class had good legroom.
> ...


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Thanks for sharing!


My pleasure. I will keep the information flowing. It may prove helpful for many.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> @Sandeep1a1 and getsetgo : Best of luck for the job hunt


Thanks pal. I really need these wishes :thumb:


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> It's been long since I've been out of touch. I have been busy with the last minute rush of packing and the planned travel to Sydney. I arrived here on 8th of June and flew by Singapore Airlines.
> The departure from Delhi was smooth. We did not pack a lot of stuff and kept it well within limits of 20 kgs of check-in baggage. We were a couple travelling from Delhi to Sydney via Singapore. The total baggage weight was 81kgs, which is actually 1 kg over the permissible limits but was let through without any problem. We departed from Delhi and arrived Sydney. The flight was good and to my surprise even the economy class had good legroom.
> ...


All the Best Sandeep!!

Regards
RK


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> All the Best Sandeep!!
> 
> Regards
> RK


Thanks RK. How's your job going? 

Any openings in your organisation for a Java developer?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Thanks RK. How's your job going?
> 
> Any openings in your organisation for a Java developer?


All Good Mate here...
Im in Melbourne...
We are on microsoft platform mate!!
If I come cross anything in Java will surely post it to you..

Regards
RK


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> All Good Mate here...
> Im in Melbourne...
> We are on microsoft platform mate!!
> If I come cross anything in Java will surely post it to you..
> ...


Thanks for extending a helping hand. I'm sure you would let me know of any opening. My wife works in Microsoft technologies. If you come across anything, for Sydney, which may be interesting I'd appreciate your endeavour.
We both are in Sydney.


----------



## tanvi0902 (Jan 8, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> All Good Mate here...
> Im in Melbourne...
> We are on microsoft platform mate!!
> If I come cross anything in Java will surely post it to you..
> ...


Hey Rkv, I am also in .Net technologies. Currently I am in Sydney., but can relocate for job. Please do let me know if you come across any openings. 
Thanks..


----------



## Razaqng (Jun 15, 2013)

@All,my CO is DC I don't the team because it was given to me when I called DIAC on Thursday.

I lodged my application: 18/05/2013,I don't know the date CO was allocated.

You could send me a personal mail with the full name if you have the same CO to enable us confirm if it is the same CO we share.

Have you received any mail from him or her?

I would appreciate your response.Cheers.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

cprem79 said:


> hi Admin... nice to meet you here... this wait is really keeping me on the edge of the seat...


hey buddy... around here am Superm 
Best of luck with your process!!


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

superm said:


> hey buddy... around here am Superm
> Best of luck with your process!!



So you are called Admin in some other sphere of life...


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Finally i made it to Melbourne on sunday (16th)
The journey was pretty smooth such that the lady at the immigration counter didn't even ask for the print out of my visa. I cross checked whether she stamped my passport or not  But yeah that was fine as well. Grabbed a new optus connection from the airport and that was pretty simple as well. But Lyca is cheaper than Optus so i'll switch to that next month.

Day 1 : It was drizzling the entire day and pretty cold too. I visited the NAB to activate my account and collected the debit card.
The banker there advised me to apply for the TFN (Tax File Number) which is a online process and I completed that as well. (ato.gov.au)

Day 2 : Sat down with my profile, updated my resume .... i feel its quite long so still some updates are required which is planned for tomorrow.
Logged in to Seek and sadly there were hardly any openings matching my profile. There were a couple but the same was advertised by at least 4 consultants. Anyways i applied for them. Lets see what happens.

Fingers crossed....i've started brushing up my skills a bit from today onwards.
Any tips to calm down my nerves will be highly appreciated folks !!!


----------



## omapte (Aug 29, 2012)

Anyone Flying to Sydeny in AUg 1st week..? I am also looking for anyone who can share a apt in SYdney starting August.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Finally i made it to Melbourne on sunday (16th)
> The journey was pretty smooth such that the lady at the immigration counter didn't even ask for the print out of my visa. I cross checked whether she stamped my passport or not  But yeah that was fine as well. Grabbed a new optus connection from the airport and that was pretty simple as well. But Lyca is cheaper than Optus so i'll switch to that next month.
> 
> Day 1 : It was drizzling the entire day and pretty cold too. I visited the NAB to activate my account and collected the debit card.
> ...


Day 3 : It was a day of confidence boosters. I did see a couple of openings today matching my profile so went ahead and applied for them. Made a few phone calls to a couple of friends....heard some encouraging words, so finally feeling relaxed after a nicely cooked dinner by myself


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

subhadipbose said:


> Day 3 : It was a day of confidence boosters. I did see a couple of openings today matching my profile so went ahead and applied for them. Made a few phone calls to a couple of friends....heard some encouraging words, so finally feeling relaxed after a nicely cooked dinner by myself


Good luck! Hope the coming days are better


----------



## thumbsup (Dec 16, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Day 3 : It was a day of confidence boosters. I did see a couple of openings today matching my profile so went ahead and applied for them. Made a few phone calls to a couple of friends....heard some encouraging words, so finally feeling relaxed after a nicely cooked dinner by myself


All the very best!! Hope you soon get something good to start with

Keep in touch!

Cheers.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Day 3 : It was a day of confidence boosters. I did see a couple of openings today matching my profile so went ahead and applied for them. Made a few phone calls to a couple of friends....heard some encouraging words, so finally feeling relaxed after a nicely cooked dinner by myself


All the Best subhadip.. Stay Patient , use this time to brush up your skills and prepare for the interview...
I am sure very soon you will crack it.

Regards
RK


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Now after closing in on the end of second week here in Melbourne.
There is a particular thing which is a bit confusing for people like me looking for their first job. The consultants are asking for the daily wages that I am expecting for the contract roles......so any suggestions on how to do my homework and get a market survey on that would be highly appreciated. 
Its not that the there are no openings but its just that they are so very specific to the project needs that there hasn't been a good amount of prospect that have been developed yet. But anyways it seems even the consultants take around a week to shortlist the candidates from their side and then send them to the clients. There in turn they take more time for another round of shortlisting. So keeping my fingers crossed in anticipation of something better next week.
Friends and seniors....i am yet to get my medicare card so please guide me as to how to get that done.

Cheers,
Subhadip


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Day 3 : It was a day of confidence boosters. I did see a couple of openings today matching my profile so went ahead and applied for them. Made a few phone calls to a couple of friends....heard some encouraging words, so finally feeling relaxed after a nicely cooked dinner by myself


Hi,

Which technology are you into..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Now after closing in on the end of second week here in Melbourne.
> There is a particular thing which is a bit confusing for people like me looking for their first job. The consultants are asking for the daily wages that I am expecting for the contract roles......so any suggestions on how to do my homework and get a market survey on that would be highly appreciated.
> Its not that the there are no openings but its just that they are so very specific to the project needs that there hasn't been a good amount of prospect that have been developed yet. But anyways it seems even the consultants take around a week to shortlist the candidates from their side and then send them to the clients. There in turn they take more time for another round of shortlisting. So keeping my fingers crossed in anticipation of something better next week.
> Friends and seniors....i am yet to get my medicare card so please guide me as to how to get that done.
> ...


hey buddy! 
Am in my 4th week here..
Thing is - shortlisting happens based on the urgency or timeline set by actual employers - as they are the one in charge of the whole situation (of'course if the job advertised for is actually a job and not resume collection thing)
I have seen resume being finalized in a day's time and also in 2 months time.. so its all the game of when's the role going to start!
Hang in there.. am also trying to hang in and see what's in store - best of luck to all of us who are in this hunting stage or soon going to be  cheers!


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

subhadipbose said:


> Now after closing in on the end of second week here in Melbourne.
> There is a particular thing which is a bit confusing for people like me looking for their first job. The consultants are asking for the daily wages that I am expecting for the contract roles......so any suggestions on how to do my homework and get a market survey on that would be highly appreciated.
> Its not that the there are no openings but its just that they are so very specific to the project needs that there hasn't been a good amount of prospect that have been developed yet. But anyways it seems even the consultants take around a week to shortlist the candidates from their side and then send them to the clients. There in turn they take more time for another round of shortlisting. So keeping my fingers crossed in anticipation of something better next week.
> Friends and seniors....i am yet to get my medicare card so please guide me as to how to get that done.
> ...


I totally agree with you on this my friend. It seems recruiters here are pretty lethargic  I have applied for almost 20 ads on seek.com and other portals. Got replies back from only 4 of them(that too was negative ). Other auto generated emails that I received was just to confirm that the application was through. 
I do not understand what takes so long to study a resume and to reply back. c'mon! 

Well, I believe hitting the "Apply" button and hoping for the best that's all we can do as of now 

BTW, I am a software Engg having almost 6 yrs of exp in designing and developing software. My area of expertise is in C#.net, ASP.net, ASP.net MVC3, Jquery, Sql Server. I was recently working as a Technical lead. 
I would highly appreciate if anyone could suggest me an opportunity suitable for my profile.  

I've realized that building n/w is a ladder to an opportunity here in OZ 

Thanks in advance.


Cheers!


----------



## mikstylo (Jul 21, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> I totally agree with you on this my friend. It seems recruiters here are pretty lethargic  I have applied for almost 20 ads on seek.com and other portals. Got replies back from only 4 of them(that too was negative ). Other auto generated emails that I received was just to confirm that the application was through.
> I do not understand what takes so long to study a resume and to reply back. c'mon!
> 
> Well, I believe hitting the "Apply" button and hoping for the best that's all we can do as of now
> ...


Hi All,

Have a similar story to share, I am in in my 3rd week here. Have applied to all possible jobs that seem applicable to me. Got 3 call backs and one interview. The one i interviewed for and almost cleared, turned out to be for AU citizens only with Security clearance. Dont see any more job postings for my skill set. Have been cold calling recruiters to introduce myself but most them go to their voice mail 

Have to definitely make a network for ourselves. Have heard that a lot of jobs dont even make it to the job portal. The recruiter place candidates from their network or acquaintance. Hope the new fiscal year brings some good news for us. :fingerscrossed: Lets wait and watch.

Cheers,
Miks


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Fingers crossed friends !!!
Lets invite Mr. Patience for a drink this weekend 
And hope he stays with us for the next few weeks !!!!


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

mikstylo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Have a similar story to share, I am in in my 3rd week here. Have applied to all possible jobs that seem applicable to me. Got 3 call backs and one interview. The one i interviewed for and almost cleared, turned out to be for AU citizens only with Security clearance. Dont see any more job postings for my skill set. Have been cold calling recruiters to introduce myself but most them go to their voice mail
> 
> ...


True said... Not all jobs make their way to the portals. Only way to know of it is to keep dancing on recruiters' heads. They have to give us a chance some day or the other 

All the best mate!


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

subhadipbose said:


> Fingers crossed friends !!!
> Lets invite Mr. Patience for a drink this weekend
> And hope he stays with us for the next few weeks !!!!



Venue please...


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

I hope everyone who is there in Oz gets a job pretty soon


----------



## ashish0401 (Mar 5, 2012)

*same here*



v_yadav said:


> I hope everyone who is there in Oz gets a job pretty soon


I wish the same for everybosy in OZ.... 
Good luck guys for hunting......


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

Friends,

I am doing a short survey to know average timings for the visa process for Australia - this has no connection to Australian immigration department or anyone, the results will be published ocassionaly as I get a good number of respondents.

There is no catch, I am not asking for any personal information no email/ no passport numbers. If you have about 5-10 minutes of time, Please follow the link: Visa Application Statistics

You can always save the survey and update questions later if you receive a grant at a later stage.

I will be really thank full to all participants!

Cheers!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

ashish0401 said:


> I wish the same for everybosy in OZ....
> Good luck guys for hunting......


All the best to everyone guys!!! Just stay patient and you will get a chance just grab it...
Regards
RK


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> All the best to everyone guys!!! Just stay patient and you will get a chance just grab it...
> Regards
> RK


Hey RK, 

Thanks for the wishes. dint get a chance to say Hi to you since I reached Melbourne... hope you having a good time. 

I wish I get a chance to meet you sometime.

Cheers!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> Hey RK,
> 
> Thanks for the wishes. dint get a chance to say Hi to you since I reached Melbourne... hope you having a good time.
> 
> ...


Have u reached Melbourne.. If you ever happen to drop into cbd lemme know, I work very close to flinders

Regards
RK


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Have u reached Melbourne.. If you ever happen to drop into cbd lemme know, I work very close to flinders
> 
> Regards
> RK


yeah, reached on 20th. I have been there day before to activate my NAB account. You gave me another reason to come again  I am staying in South Yarra which happens to be very close from the city. will surely let you know before I come.

Thanks


----------



## satyak (Apr 16, 2013)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> yeah, reached on 20th. I have been there day before to activate my NAB account. You gave me another reason to come again  I am staying in South Yarra which happens to be very close from the city. will surely let you know before I come.
> 
> Thanks


Thats really good Mr Mojo and Mr.rkv

I work near collins. Lets meet some time

Cheers
Satya


----------



## d_shanke (Jun 7, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Now after closing in on the end of second week here in Melbourne.
> There is a particular thing which is a bit confusing for people like me looking for their first job. The consultants are asking for the daily wages that I am expecting for the contract roles......so any suggestions on how to do my homework and get a market survey on that would be highly appreciated.
> Its not that the there are no openings but its just that they are so very specific to the project needs that there hasn't been a good amount of prospect that have been developed yet. But anyways it seems even the consultants take around a week to shortlist the candidates from their side and then send them to the clients. There in turn they take more time for another round of shortlisting. So keeping my fingers crossed in anticipation of something better next week.
> Friends and seniors....i am yet to get my medicare card so please guide me as to how to get that done.
> ...


Check this survey report available on the following site, and you will get a rough idea about the ongoing wage rates.
Greythorn Specialist Technology Recruitment Salary Surveys - www.greythorn.com.au

All the best for your job hunt and may you strike gold as early as possible!


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

d_shanke said:


> Check this survey report available on the following site, and you will get a rough idea about the ongoing wage rates.
> Greythorn Specialist Technology Recruitment Salary Surveys - www.greythorn.com.au
> 
> All the best for your job hunt and may you strike gold as early as possible!


Thanks a lot mate !!!
This is such an awesome find....i was looking for exactly something like this.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

All right friends !!!
So this is the beginning of the new financial year in Australia.
Let's start the year with new hopes, new efforts and a great deal of positivity.
And just pray that it opens a bunch of whole new prospects and opportunities for all of us !!
Wishing luck and prosperity to all of you ....  
Cheers


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

subhadipbose said:


> All right friends !!!
> So this is the beginning of the new financial year in Australia.
> Let's start the year with new hopes, new efforts and a great deal of positivity.
> And just pray that it opens a bunch of whole new prospects and opportunities for all of us !!
> ...


I hope so too buddy. I am sick of sitting here fiddling my thumbs 

All the best to you too.

Cheers!


----------



## Rishabh_Khare (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey Congrats !

I am in the same boat as you were 6 months back.. could you please guide me and how to proceed with the things... should i look for a job sponsor or first apply for Visa...


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Rishabh_Khare said:


> Hey Congrats !
> 
> I am in the same boat as you were 6 months back.. could you please guide me and how to proceed with the things... should i look for a job sponsor or first apply for Visa...



Finding a sponsor could be tough as almost every company wants a person to be onshore before they even take a look at your resume


----------



## hasnainbadri (Jul 3, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## ravviv (Apr 11, 2013)

*Benefits in Oz*

Hi All,

I got my Grant on 21-Jun and i m planning to move to Sydney by Dec2013.Please help/suggest me with few queries:

1.)What are the benefits do I have as I will travel with 9 months baby.I looked for the benefits that the gov offers in www.humanservices.gov.au,but fed up reading on due to lot of links provided in each section.

2.)Until I find a Job how much money do I need for a month.I know that i will not spend much but i want to know a decent amount spend for a month.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

OK so i was asked to appear for an online technical test.....and naturally i hoped that the test was supposed to pertain to the job description for automation testing. But unfortunately the test contained more than 50% basic unix questions. Someone in practice would have made the most of it but i haven't been in touch for quite a while. I ended up scoring a proficient score of 72 but the percentile scale ranked me pretty low, so naturally won't be progressing to the next level.

I posted this just to give the folks a fair idea as to how to prepare for the technical tests if asked for it at all.


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> OK so i was asked to appear for an online technical test.....and naturally i hoped that the test was supposed to pertain to the job description for automation testing. But unfortunately the test contained more than 50% basic unix questions. Someone in practice would have made the most of it but i haven't been in touch for quite a while. I ended up scoring a proficient score of 72 but the percentile scale ranked me pretty low, so naturally won't be progressing to the next level.
> 
> I posted this just to give the folks a fair idea as to how to prepare for the technical tests if asked for it at all.


ohhh.. a googly... Hope things will work out... All the best 

Thanks for sharing the info..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Update*

Hi All,

Hope everyone is doing Good... It has been quite some time since I posted any update here... Been little busy with work family and of course school holidays!!

Everything has been good so far.. The job seems to be nice, very friendly atmosphere flexible.. Beers Every Friday!!!
I bought a car as well, so the commutation has also been good..
Filed the Tax Return online using e tax 2013...
Son has been going to school and he is also enjoying it here..

During the weekend we drove to the Weribee Open plan zoo an had a Good time...

Also see the job markets picking up with lots of openings and calls from recruiters, so guys stay patient and just grab the chance when it arrives..

All the Best!!

Regards
RK


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing Good... It has been quite some time since I posted any update here... Been little busy with work family and of course school holidays!!
> 
> ...


Hey RK,

Glad to see your post. It's good to know that you and your family are enjoying the OZ atmosphere  Liked that "beers" part I hope I could get a job in a similar company who believes in employee satisfaction  
I too am finding the job market picking up with some new opportunities being posted on seek.com everyday since last week. However, I am yet to hit the mark . Getting calls from the recruiters but couldn't get a chance to appear for an interview so far. Hope this week will bring some good news for me. 

Please keep sharing your thoughts, comments. 

Cheers!


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> OK so i was asked to appear for an online technical test.....and naturally i hoped that the test was supposed to pertain to the job description for automation testing. But unfortunately the test contained more than 50% basic unix questions. Someone in practice would have made the most of it but i haven't been in touch for quite a while. I ended up scoring a proficient score of 72 but the percentile scale ranked me pretty low, so naturally won't be progressing to the next level.
> 
> I posted this just to give the folks a fair idea as to how to prepare for the technical tests if asked for it at all.


Atleast you had UNIX questions, I gave an online test which was aptitude only & the questions were military cryptography skill level!


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks RK....yeah its been good to see you post again 
I am sure the market is looking good but there has hardly been any openings for tester/test leads position after 01st july. Not sure what is going wrong. Anyways just keeping fingers crossed !!


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey mate, your location says Pune. So, are you in Oz (Sydney/Melbourne) or applied from Pune ? 



subhadipbose said:


> OK so i was asked to appear for an online technical test.....and naturally i hoped that the test was supposed to pertain to the job description for automation testing. But unfortunately the test contained more than 50% basic unix questions. Someone in practice would have made the most of it but i haven't been in touch for quite a while. I ended up scoring a proficient score of 72 but the percentile scale ranked me pretty low, so naturally won't be progressing to the next level.
> 
> I posted this just to give the folks a fair idea as to how to prepare for the technical tests if asked for it at all.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey Mojo,

How are you. Most of the people are silent now a days, like me 
I was busy with finding an apartment for me. It's a tough thing as well and is almost like applying for a job. What a big difference from the way things get done for rentals, in India.

Anyways, when did u come to Oz and where are you - Sydney or Melbourne ?

Which trade of IT are you into ? Any luck for grabbing an interview ?

I am here since 3 weeks now but the market was too slow in June. As of now, July seems okay but the things are not rolling. Even recruiters have stopped calling me 



Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> I hope so too buddy. I am sick of sitting here fiddling my thumbs
> 
> All the best to you too.
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Hey Mojo,
> 
> How are you. Most of the people are silent now a days, like me
> I was busy with finding an apartment for me. It's a tough thing as well and is almost like applying for a job. What a big difference from the way things get done for rentals, in India.
> ...


Hey Sandeep,

I am doing good. Thank you. Yeah, keeping mum since I do not have any major updates which can make a post  
Finding an apartment is indeed a stressful job. I find myself lucky that I could manage to book my sharing accommodation in advance. I hope you could find a nice place for you by now. 
I landed in Melbourne on 20th June. No luck on the job front so far. As you correctly said the market was sober in June but this month it's looking better. 
I must say that it's way different to make an entry into OZ market than how it usually happens back home. You are totally dependent on recruiters who take their own time to scrutinize your resume and proceed further. I have been receiving calls from the recruiters but no one has offered me a chance to appear for an interview. I am expecting some news this week since I had some fruitful conversation with one of the recruiter. Nevertheless, I am not banking on this hope and trying hard to get connected to as many professionals I could who might make my way clearer. 

No worries mate. I am in the same boat. If you are not hearing back from the recruiters does not mean that they have forgotten about your application. I received calls for the applications which I had submitted long back. 

I believe for migrants like us Patience + efforts + hope + positive approach = mantra to succeed in OZ 

All the best and please keep posting about your job hunt experiences.

Cheers!


----------



## 2raghu (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi,
However I am not claiming for partner skills. I think the partner should have a min of IELTS score of 4.5. In the EOI I dont see any column where it asks for partners ielts score or passport details. Am I missing anything here? Or is it like if the primary applicant gets the Grant, it is applicable to the partner and kids too? Please clarify.

thanks
--Raghu


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

2raghu said:


> Hi,
> However I am not claiming for partner skills. I think the partner should have a min of IELTS score of 4.5. In the EOI I dont see any column where it asks for partners ielts score or passport details. Am I missing anything here? Or is it like if the primary applicant gets the Grant, it is applicable to the partner and kids too? Please clarify.
> 
> thanks
> --Raghu




There will be no mention in EOi however when u lodge Visa It will ask Evidence of Spouse English.... if she has done Graduation in English then you can get letter from college or Univ stating her medium of education was English. This will suffice.

Regards
RK


----------



## 2raghu (Jan 22, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> There will be no mention in EOi however when u lodge Visa It will ask Evidence of Spouse English.... if she has done Graduation in English then you can get letter from college or Univ stating her medium of education was English. This will suffice.
> 
> Regards
> RK


Thanks RK.
When do we lodge visa ? After getting the invitation? What about the kids details?

Thanks again.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

sandeep1a1 said:


> Hey mate, your location says Pune. So, are you in Oz (Sydney/Melbourne) or applied from Pune ?


Sorry mate i forgot to update the details.
Its been 3.5 weeks that i came here in melbourne.


----------



## acchu (Aug 1, 2012)

I opened an account with NAB online from India. Here is the link -

Australia | Migrant, Expat and International Student Banking

Complete the form & the bank will send account number etc to you in some time. 

At this point, you can send money to this account but you can not withdraw it.

To be able to do so & (more importantly) complete the formalities, you need to visit the Bank in person once you arrive here.

HTH , let me know if you need more info.


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

acchu said:


> I opened an account with NAB online from India. Here is the link -
> 
> Australia | Migrant, Expat and International Student Banking
> 
> ...



did you just copy my post


----------



## j_sydney (Jul 12, 2013)

ravviv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my Grant on 21-Jun and i m planning to move to Sydney by Dec2013.Please help/suggest me with few queries:
> 
> ...


I would suggest to come alone, get a job, and settle before bringing the family. The cost of living in Sydney is very high. If you live with your family, the rent itself will run around 2k and include 1k min. for other expenses. 

If you stay alone in a shared accommodation, then you can expect to spend around 1.5k. 

Sorry, I don't know about the child benefits. 

Jay


----------



## yogeshb (Jul 14, 2013)

hi i am yogesh from mumbai, india. i am a chartered accountant with 3+ yrs of work ex in accounts and internal audits. my wife is a physiotherapist with a bachelors degree from mumbai and a 3+ yrs clinical work ex. i have some questions regarding my emigration prospects to australia,
1. what are the job prospects like in sydney for a CA from india? does my degree hold or do i have to study further in australia before i luk fr a job?
2. does my wife's degree hold der or she will have to study further bfr she can give the license exam?
3. do you think making this move from india to australia is wise ryt nw considering the global market n job scenario?
4. if we do plan to move, who amongst us shud be the first applicant?

any information from people planning to move or alrdy made the move will be highly helpful n appreciated. thanks.


----------



## ashumcm007 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi RK,

Read your posts..
First of all congratulations on getting a job and on successfully moving to Australia..
I am a week old in Melbourne and working on my CV.
Since you have already acquired a job.. I would like your advice on my resume..
Can you please share your email id with me so that I could forward my resume to you?

I am currently living with one of my friend in Southbank..
It would be really great if you could also share your mobile number as well..
It would be great to catch up.. 

-Ashish


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

ashumcm007 said:


> Hi RK,
> 
> Read your posts..
> First of all congratulations on getting a job and on successfully moving to Australia..
> ...


Hi Ashish,

Welcome to Melbourne....
As per forum rules we can't post contact details here in public page.. send me a pm and I will reply..

Regards
RK


----------



## ashumcm007 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi RK..

By pm I guess u mean "personal message" ?
I don't see how I can do that.. May be the option is not available for me as I am a new bie..
Any help would be appreciated 

-AR


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

ashumcm007 said:


> Hi RK..
> 
> By pm I guess u mean "personal message" ?
> I don't see how I can do that.. May be the option is not available for me as I am a new bie..
> ...


send me an email to my gmail id... Its same as the user id here


----------



## md_masud_me98 (Jul 13, 2013)

*query about 190 visa*

I have applied for Australian 190 VISA.

I got married with my wife in 24.3.2006. Because of lack of understanding we had a separation in 20.1.2009. We had a baby boy at that time. I love my son very much so would communicate with my wife to see my son even after divorce. Gradually, my relation was developing with my wife. We both observed if we stay separated our son will be deprived of affection and love of his parents. Then we were thinking to remarry again thinking the future of our son.
But suddenly my previous wife got married with another person on 28.1.2011 by the will of her family and her husband died after 23 months in April 2011 because of illness.

Though I had a distance at that time, our relation developed again developed by the end of the year 2011 and at the beginning of the year 2012 we decided to remarry again. We thought if we stay separated the future of our child will be destroyed. So we remarried again on 18.5.2012.

I have applied for Australian 190 visa with my son only. I could not include my wife in the application because she has an agreement with her employer not to leave the company within five years. She is convincing her employer to release. If she can convince her employer then I shall apply for her also.

I have lodged my visa on 21 June 2013 did not get Case officer till now.

My Question is: 1. Does the case officer may delay because of complexity (I have uploaded some of my documents in the evisa system but I did not uploaded details of this situation till now).
2. What documents I should provide extra in this situation?
3. Is there any reason for refusing the visa for this case?

N.B. My wife gave statutory declaration to give permission to migrate to Australia. 
4. What is the difference between affidavit and statutory declaration.


----------



## ashumcm007 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi Masud,

I don't really know much about the 190 subclass visa..
Although if you search in the forum, you will got loads of information on it and someone would probably help you find the answers..
One such thread is "190 Visa applicants (Waiting for CO)" .. search for it and post the same question there..

-AR


----------



## ashumcm007 (Jun 11, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> send me an email to my gmail id... Its same as the user id here


Done that.. actually sent 2 of them 

-AR


----------



## leo_cat (Jul 19, 2013)

Hello Members of EF.OZ
I am new here and I have applied for Australian SS Victoria and also got it just this July.I guess many have got it just on 2nd or 3rd of July this year.
I am an IT professional into Software Testing and I am planning to move to Melbourne by early next year , along with my wife and Son.
I have been avidly reading up on the net about moving to Australia and also the posts here and Amazed by the amount of information you guys have shared here.
Cheers to who have made it Large in OZ-land.
Leo_cat


----------



## alexmar11 (Jul 5, 2013)

I was very happy seeing people fulfill each dream. Goodluck to you my friend for your journey. Welcome to the land of Oz.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

leo_cat said:


> Hello Members of EF.OZ
> I am new here and I have applied for Australian SS Victoria and also got it just this July.I guess many have got it just on 2nd or 3rd of July this year.
> I am an IT professional into Software Testing and I am planning to move to Melbourne by early next year , along with my wife and Son.
> I have been avidly reading up on the net about moving to Australia and also the posts here and Amazed by the amount of information you guys have shared here.
> ...


All the Best!!!

Regards
RK


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

leo_cat said:


> Hello Members of EF.OZ
> I am new here and I have applied for Australian SS Victoria and also got it just this July.I guess many have got it just on 2nd or 3rd of July this year.
> I am an IT professional into Software Testing and I am planning to move to Melbourne by early next year , along with my wife and Son.
> I have been avidly reading up on the net about moving to Australia and also the posts here and Amazed by the amount of information you guys have shared here.
> ...


Best of luck mate !!!
What kind of testing are you into ??


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

*Applying for MEDICARE Card*

Hello Friends !!

So finally I have applied for the Medicare card at their center.
So here is the process for getting that done :
1. Go here :
Find us
2. Select Medicare service center
3. Enter your post code where you are currently living in Australia.
This will give you the nearest Medicare office address
4. Go there with the following details :
a. Passport
b. Copy of the Visa grant notification letter
c. Bank Account Details (Branch Address, BSB Number, Account Number)
5. Generate a token approach any counter
6. Collect the form, fill it and submit it.
7. The card will reach you at the postal address you fill in the form.

Cheers !!!


----------



## leo_cat (Jul 19, 2013)

@rkv146,
Thank you for the Welcome rkv146! Your progress is worth reading and i think it has inspired many here to make the move to OZ-land. I am hoping someday, I too can guide newbies on this forum like you have!
-Cheers! 
Leo_cat


----------



## ankur007 (Dec 20, 2012)

Good Luck


----------



## leo_cat (Jul 19, 2013)

@subhadipbose : 
Thanks for the wishes! I am into Automation Testing,Selenium. and you?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

leo_cat said:


> @rkv146,
> Thank you for the Welcome rkv146! Your progress is worth reading and i think it has inspired many here to make the move to OZ-land. I am hoping someday, I too can guide newbies on this forum like you have!
> -Cheers!
> Leo_cat


Don worry Your time will come..
Knowledge and info is for sharing.....!!!

I still Personally Believe we Indians need to learn from the other country guys has to how they bond and get close, however we always have the mindset to get one up over the other!!lol..

Regards
RK


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

leo_cat said:


> @subhadipbose :
> Thanks for the wishes! I am into Automation Testing,Selenium. and you?


Same here mate...and i have some working experience in the BI/BW space.
Wishing you luck !!


----------



## deepuz (Jun 12, 2012)

Tans said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I know many of we guys are searching for a job in Australia and I understand that you are facing lot of issues in getting one.
> 
> ...


Hi Tans,
Can you please pm me your email address


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

Yes I got it with no extra cost..... 40 kg
For that you have to book from Malaysian Airlines OFFICE..... not thru any agent like Makemytrip/cleartrip etc..


----------



## snehaaus (Nov 19, 2011)

rkv146 said:


> Don worry Your time will come..
> Knowledge and info is for sharing.....!!!
> 
> I still Personally Believe we Indians need to learn from the other country guys has to how they bond and get close, however we always have the mindset to get one up over the other!!lol..
> ...


Well said rkv.
Just got my grant yesterday, so started following this thread. You truly have been a guiding light to many. Kudos to u and all other senior expats with the great healful mind here..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

snehaaus said:


> Well said rkv.
> Just got my grant yesterday, so started following this thread. You truly have been a guiding light to many. Kudos to u and all other senior expats with the great healful mind here..


Thank You!!
Congrats on the Grant!!
All the Best for your move...

Regards
RK


----------



## santhoser (Feb 19, 2013)

ef34375 said:


> Yes I got it with no extra cost..... 40 kg
> For that you have to book from Malaysian Airlines OFFICE..... not thru any agent like Makemytrip/cleartrip etc..


YEah, from Malaysian Airlines office only I got the above response..

When a ticket from chennai to sydney cost 26k INR (30kg), for migrants its 32k with 40Kg luggage.

Seems I have to pay an extra of 6k for the additional 10kg. I told them multiple times that am a first time traveler and am entitled for a free 10kg but of no use..


----------



## santhoser (Feb 19, 2013)

Tans said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I know many of we guys are searching for a job in Australia and I understand that you are facing lot of issues in getting one.
> 
> ...


Please share your email id...
I am a .net developer with 6+ year experience from India. Got my PR and will be landing in Sydney by end of August.
If you could help me with find a job it would be very helpful for me...
My email id is [email protected]


----------



## surinsin (Jul 12, 2013)

Its really good to see thread where we can help each other for Job as in Australia " who you know" helps more than "what you know"...

Thanks in advance.

Cheers,
Suri.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

*Thank you all !!!*

Allright Friends !!
so the much awaited news is here....i had a final round of interview scheduled yesterday with one company and somehow they found me employable. So Yes I cracked it and will be joining on coming Monday. Thank you all for all the wishes and the support you all have been providing over the past few months.
It hasn't been an easy hunting for me at all. After 1.5 months, I will be honest here saying that the confidence level was dipping each day. I had started to apply for McDonalds and Coles but even they had rejected saying i do not have prior retail experience so that was even more questioning my survival here in Melbourne. So if I should then probably I would suggest that please try and keep your spirits high and don't let any single interaction with any specific consultant or employer demotivate you. Because trust me motivation is something that you should pack in plenty before flying. And folks who all have been trying their level best please hang in there and I'm sure you will bag one pretty soon.

Please feel free to drop me a note and i'll be glad to help you with whatever I can.
Wish you all luck and prosperity.

Cheers !!
Subhadip


----------



## maham (Feb 29, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Allright Friends !!
> so the much awaited news is here....i had a final round of interview scheduled yesterday with one company and somehow they found me employable. So Yes I cracked it and will be joining on coming Monday. Thank you all for all the wishes and the support you all have been providing over the past few months.
> It hasn't been an easy hunting for me at all. After 1.5 months, I will be honest here saying that the confidence level was dipping each day. I had started to apply for McDonalds and Coles but even they had rejected saying i do not have prior retail experience so that was even more questioning my survival here in Melbourne. So if I should then probably I would suggest that please try and keep your spirits high and don't let any single interaction with any specific consultant or employer demotivate you. Because trust me motivation is something that you should pack in plenty before flying. And folks who all have been trying their level best please hang in there and I'm sure you will bag one pretty soon.
> 
> ...



Many many congrats subhadip...what a feeling it would be for you...voila.

Would you please share the details on how you applied for this position? Was it through Seek/Linkedin, personal contacts or with the help of any recruiter/agency?

n yes, great advice about motivation indeed. we can foresee how badly we are going to need it after being there.

enjoy the relief n new job.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Bravo, what a news after much silence ! 
Great feat mate. A BIG Congratulations. :thumb:

You pointed out well and to add, as your accompanied money starts diminishing day by day, your tension starts building up.

Would you mind sharing:
- What's your field of specialisation in IT ?
- What level had you applied for and what were you able to secure ? I mean Senior or Mid to Senior, etc.
- You applied directly on the employer's website or went through a recruiter ?
- I believe you must have been applying through Seek and LinkedIn. If you differ, please share the source of opportunity ? 
- How much rounds were there ? Were they all conducted in a day or intermittently ?
- What sort of interview you had to face: technical, behavioural, discussion which was full of real world questions and you had to cite examples or mix ? If you can elaborate a little on this point it'll prove to be of much help. 
- Is this a permanent or contractual position ?
- pls check your PM inbox. I have one more question which I think would be suitable to ask this way  

Sorry for such an inquisitiveness but I am also looking for an opportunity, for over a month now, to prove myself but finding it hard to secure even an interview up till now.

Thanks in advance !

Sandeep



subhadipbose said:


> Allright Friends !!
> so the much awaited news is here....i had a final round of interview scheduled yesterday with one company and somehow they found me employable. So Yes I cracked it and will be joining on coming Monday. Thank you all for all the wishes and the support you all have been providing over the past few months.
> It hasn't been an easy hunting for me at all. After 1.5 months, I will be honest here saying that the confidence level was dipping each day. I had started to apply for McDonalds and Coles but even they had rejected saying i do not have prior retail experience so that was even more questioning my survival here in Melbourne. So if I should then probably I would suggest that please try and keep your spirits high and don't let any single interaction with any specific consultant or employer demotivate you. Because trust me motivation is something that you should pack in plenty before flying. And folks who all have been trying their level best please hang in there and I'm sure you will bag one pretty soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Allright Friends !!
> so the much awaited news is here....i had a final round of interview scheduled yesterday with one company and somehow they found me employable. So Yes I cracked it and will be joining on coming Monday. Thank you all for all the wishes and the support you all have been providing over the past few months.
> It hasn't been an easy hunting for me at all. After 1.5 months, I will be honest here saying that the confidence level was dipping each day. I had started to apply for McDonalds and Coles but even they had rejected saying i do not have prior retail experience so that was even more questioning my survival here in Melbourne. So if I should then probably I would suggest that please try and keep your spirits high and don't let any single interaction with any specific consultant or employer demotivate you. Because trust me motivation is something that you should pack in plenty before flying. And folks who all have been trying their level best please hang in there and I'm sure you will bag one pretty soon.
> 
> ...


Congrats Mate!! very well done... U cracked it in less than a month.. Gr8!! All the Best!!

Everyone stay positive dont loose hope you will get the chance just dont miss it..

Regards
RK


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks Rk,
It took me 1.5 mnths and trust me it felt like i have been sitting for ages.
The reason being i hardly got calls and employers shortlisted even without looking at my profile. So when i questioned about it all they had to say is : "There were tonnes of applications". Somehow manged to bag one and feeling a lot relieved.
Cheers,
Subhadip


rkv146 said:


> Congrats Mate!! very well done... U cracked it in less than a month.. Gr8!! All the Best!!
> 
> Everyone stay positive dont loose hope you will get the chance just dont miss it..
> 
> ...


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Most of the jobs advertised on seek are either fake or they are duplicate. Atleast thats what i felt and realized but i can be wrong always so don't mean to offend anyone. I strongly believe the key is to keep calling the consultants and establish a rapport so that they can represent your profile.
Somehow one of the consultants from sydney picked up my profile and represented me for this position which was not even advertised. It was initially 2 months when they called me for the first 2 rounds on 19th. Then finally they had called up for the final interview yesterday after so many days. But they have given me a 7 month contract which is a decent enough time i guess.
Thanks,
Subhadip


maham said:


> Many many congrats subhadip...what a feeling it would be for you...voila.
> 
> Would you please share the details on how you applied for this position? Was it through Seek/Linkedin, personal contacts or with the help of any recruiter/agency?
> 
> ...


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

Please find my views inline........



sandeep1a1 said:


> Bravo, what a news after much silence !
> Great feat mate. A BIG Congratulations. :thumb:
> 
> You pointed out well and to add, as your accompanied money starts diminishing day by day, your tension starts building up.
> ...


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Please find my views inline........




Congrats subhadip


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Please find my views inline........


Hi Subhadip, 

Thanks for answering to an extensive list of ALL my questions.

Congratulations again!


----------



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

All the best! So nice to hear such a positive life story and outcome.
Australia is a wonderful place to raise a family.
take care.


----------



## d_shanke (Jun 7, 2012)

subhadipbose said:


> Allright Friends !!
> so the much awaited news is here....i had a final round of interview scheduled yesterday with one company and somehow they found me employable. So Yes I cracked it and will be joining on coming Monday. Thank you all for all the wishes and the support you all have been providing over the past few months.
> It hasn't been an easy hunting for me at all. After 1.5 months, I will be honest here saying that the confidence level was dipping each day. I had started to apply for McDonalds and Coles but even they had rejected saying i do not have prior retail experience so that was even more questioning my survival here in Melbourne. So if I should then probably I would suggest that please try and keep your spirits high and don't let any single interaction with any specific consultant or employer demotivate you. Because trust me motivation is something that you should pack in plenty before flying. And folks who all have been trying their level best please hang in there and I'm sure you will bag one pretty soon.
> 
> ...


Hearty congrats mate. It's feels wonderful to here this news. 
Keep it up 
Cheers, 
Damz


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All,

How can I get to know that Am I assigned to a CO..?
Will he email me on my email address that I have provided.

Cheers

XXX


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Colombo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> How can I get to know that Am I assigned to a CO..?
> Will he email me on my email address that I have provided.
> ...


Ya they'll contact you if they require further info. Or might even get the grant letter straight away...


----------



## snehaaus (Nov 19, 2011)

Mr. Mojo Risin said:


> Hey Sandeep,
> 
> I am doing good. Thank you. Yeah, keeping mum since I do not have any major updates which can make a post
> Finding an apartment is indeed a stressful job. I find myself lucky that I could manage to book my sharing accommodation in advance. I hope you could find a nice place for you by now.
> ...


Hello Mojo,

I hope you have landed yourself with a Job by now. :fingerscrossed:
We just got our grant a few days back and i am still working out the details. Decided to move in around early next year. in your post u mentioned that you had your sharing accomodation booked in advance - 

Can you please share the details of how you managed to get that done? 
and whats it gonna be like on the pocket ?


Cheers Mate!


----------



## snehaaus (Nov 19, 2011)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> I am very Happy to announce that I have got a job.
> I would like to Thank each and every member who wished and prayed for me.
> I am feeling very relieved and happy now.
> ...


Hello RK

Just followed your whole story today on this thread..

I must admit that i was overwhelmed with your success. Soo happy for you and your family. The best of Birthday wishes to your little one when its her Bday. 
My eyes were moist when i read the final happy news from your side.

Good Luck mate and hope you have a blast there.
Good luck to all who are already there and on the hunt!!

We plan to make our move in Feb next yr and will make sure that visit you once we are there.. 

Sneha


----------



## ravviv (Apr 11, 2013)

*visa label required?*

Hi All,

Please let me know is visa label required for transit tthrough other countries to Oz.For example, i m planning to transit through singapore.Does it require a Visa label in my passport??.

Please clarify.


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

No mate. You do not require visa label on the passport for travel and in particular for Singapore. Just fly with your grant letter hardcopy. It will suffice.



ravviv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please let me know is visa label required for transit tthrough other countries to Oz.For example, i m planning to transit through singapore.Does it require a Visa label in my passport??.
> 
> Please clarify.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

snehaaus said:


> Hello RK
> 
> Just followed your whole story today on this thread..
> 
> ...



Thank You Sneha,

All the Best with your move as well!!

Regards
RK


----------



## akiimanu (Feb 26, 2013)

snehaaus said:


> Hello RK
> 
> Just followed your whole story today on this thread..
> 
> ...


 Hi Sneha

Congrats on the golden letter.
Since yours application seems latest to me and you are from India , would like to ask you two questions. We have filed our VISA on 19th July, 2013 no CO assigned yet. We could see the link of Medicals so we went ahead and did it on 2nd August via emedicals . Will these reports be shown in our application automatically ?? Only thing pending in documents from our end is PCC now. here is my question to you , can we go ahead and upload the PCC as well before CO is assigned?
Any pros and cons to this.

looking forward to hear from you or any other Senior expat too.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mr. Mojo Risin (Apr 17, 2013)

snehaaus said:


> Hello Mojo,
> 
> I hope you have landed yourself with a Job by now. :fingerscrossed:
> We just got our grant a few days back and i am still working out the details. Decided to move in around early next year. in your post u mentioned that you had your sharing accomodation booked in advance -
> ...


Hey snehaaus,

Thanks for the wishes. No positive news on the job front so far. Hope something will soon come up. 
Congrats on your visa grant! 

Well, I booked my accommodation through contacts. I have few friends who have been living in Melbourne for quiet a long time and got to know about this sharing accommodation from them. It's a 1 BHK apt (unit) located 3 km form CBD and shared by 3 of us. Other two mates have been staying in the same flat for more than 2 years so they already had a nice setup to welcome myself
I had good deal I would say cause this place (where I am living) is close to the city with all transport options available and I'm paying $600/month as a rent.

I am not sure if you really want to know about sharing accommodation since I believe you will moving along with your family.
Try searching on Gumtree.com.au or Indianroommates.net where you could find find bunch of ads of sharing accommodation. Also, if you are ok with using public transport a bit more, I would suggest you to look for a decent apt(big enough for you and your family) in nearby suburbs where rents aren't supposed to be that costly(I am sure comparatively it ain't gonna be heavy on your pocket )

Hope it helps.

All the best !


----------



## saini.shantanu (Sep 25, 2012)

*Congratulations rkv146 !!!*

Hi rkv146,

Congratulations to you and your family. I need your help regarding my immigration process and i hope you will reply positively. 

Myself Shantanu Saini from new delhi, I have got +ve feedback from ACS for developer programmer and I have cleared my IELTS as well recently with 7 band. Now i am about to put my EOI in as i have got 60 points.

Can you please guide me with further process part as i am doing it byself only. my queries are as follows.

1. Anything to take care of while EOI application submission?
2. Once i will get the invite and while lodging visa application what all documentation is required?
3. Very confusing part for me PPC and Meds, can you please refer me to a any post or your knowledge what all i need in PPC and Med documentation.

I hope you can understand my confusion at this point and i will look forward to seek further guidance from you.

Thanks in advance.

Take care and congratulations once again.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

saini.shantanu said:


> Hi rkv146,
> 
> Congratulations to you and your family. I need your help regarding my immigration process and i hope you will reply positively.
> 
> ...


Hi Shantanu,

Congrats on Getting the IELTS and ACS..
There are Plenty of threads for EOI and visa processing. Search the Threads and U will find the answers mate!!

All the Best!!

Regards
RK


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

*Shared Accomodation available in Melbourne !!!*

Hello Friends,

2 BHK fully furnished accommodation is available for share for 2 additional person (Male) for 3 weeks from Aug 31, 2013 till 21st Sept 2013. Total 4 people will be sharing the apartment.

Total Rent - AUD 150 per week per person. All bills inclusive.

(Internet, Electricity, Water, Cable, Cleaning Services, Gas - All including in rent)

Gym, Swimming Pool and Terrace are accessible under same rent at no additional cost.

There is no bond for this rental apartment and no lease breakage charges.

Address: The Bank Apartments, 283 City Road, SouthBank, Melbourne, VIC 3006
NOTE : This is 5 mins walk to Flinders and Collins street so the building is situated right next to CBD. You won't incur any travelling expense as well. Moreover I myself stay here.

It is ideal for anyone moving to AUS and need some time to settle down and look for an accomodation.

P:S: Please PM me if you are really interested for further details.

Cheers !!
Subhadip


----------



## naree (May 29, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I got my visa grant today.
NSW sponsored 190 visa with 261313 ANZSCO code.

I am from hyderabad, if any one is from hyd and planning to relocate to sydney, plz let me know.

Need your help on couple of things.

1. Can i search for jobs in australia from india? if it is possible, then can you plz share the links for job search.

2. I am planning to travel to sydney during last week of Sept alone, is it the right time for the relocation? if so, can you plz share the rough estimate of expenses in sydney?

3. i heard that job market is very good for CPM tools like Cognos TM1 and Planning in Aus. plz let me know your views on it.

Appreciate your help.

Cheers
Naree


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

Out of curiosity and lack of knowledge: 

Is there a time frame during which the applicant should make a trip to the Aus after Visa is granted?


----------



## santhoser (Feb 19, 2013)

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Out of curiosity and lack of knowledge:
> 
> Is there a time frame during which the applicant should make a trip to the Aus after Visa is granted?


Yes...
Mostly with a year from the date of your Medicals / PCC whichever is earliest ..


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

santhoser said:


> Yes...
> Mostly with a year from the date of your Medicals / PCC whichever is earliest ..


Thanks Santhoser!


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Out of curiosity and lack of knowledge:
> 
> Is there a time frame during which the applicant should make a trip to the Aus after Visa is granted?


The date is mentioned on the grant notice before which you must make an initial entry in Australia to validate your visa.


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Out of curiosity and lack of knowledge:
> 
> Is there a time frame during which the applicant should make a trip to the Aus after Visa is granted?


Prashant,

Check out for the field *"Must Make First Entry to Australia Before"* in the Grant letter. You will get the exact date without any assumptions


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Prashant,
> 
> Check out for the field *"Must Make First Entry to Australia Before"* in the Grant letter. You will get the exact date without any assumptions


Thanks  I am a little away from reaching that stage, but no harm knowing the little details beforehand!


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Thanks  I am a little away from reaching that stage, but no harm knowing the little details beforehand!


Good Luck!


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

PrashantBhardwaj said:


> Thanks  I am a little away from reaching that stage, but no harm knowing the little details beforehand!


Dont worry Prashant. By the time you get your Grant, you would have got all the information needed to guide others


----------



## PrashantBhardwaj (May 29, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Dont worry Prashant. By the time you get your Grant, you would have got all the information needed to guide others


Would be more than happy to share whatever I gather in this year related to moving to Australia... its a relatively small community, and would thrive on support from each other!


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

appreciate if someone can reply on my query:
i dont have bank statements for four months in between (e.g. from jul 2011 to jul 2012, i dont have statements from feb to may). the bank of america application is kind of screwed up and it does not give me access to these statements. i called up customer care but could not have success. However i have payslips for these four months & tax documents. can anyone please tell me if that will be a concern. 
Thanks much!


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

terminator1 said:


> appreciate if someone can reply on my query:
> i dont have bank statements for four months in between (e.g. from jul 2011 to jul 2012, i dont have statements from feb to may). the bank of america application is kind of screwed up and it does not give me access to these statements. i called up customer care but could not have success. However i have payslips for these four months & tax documents. can anyone please tell me if that will be a concern.
> Thanks much!


Don't worry. Tax & payslips are more than sufficient.


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

ils2_fly said:


> Don't worry. Tax & payslips are more than sufficient.


thanks much


----------



## saintkamy (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello mates
is the myth that jobs just dry up in November December true?


----------



## gigs1981 (Sep 6, 2013)

congratulations and all the best for your journey ahead


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Dear All;

Who are the people applied in July 2013 and received their grant or had contact with their CO

Cheers

XXX


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

saintkamy said:


> Hello mates
> is the myth that jobs just dry up in November December true?


Yes it is.... Job market gradually dry from nov till dec and then revive after new year...


----------



## surinsin (Jul 12, 2013)

Can anyone tell what are the job prospects for software engineer (Java) in Sydney.

Thanks,
Suri.


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

surinsin said:


> Can anyone tell what are the job prospects for software engineer (Java) in Sydney.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.


please check job sites for that, seek is one famous name.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

nuked said:


> please check job sites for that, seek is one famous name.


Also connect with people on Linked IN...

All the Best

Regards
RK


----------



## ravviv (Apr 11, 2013)

*Travelling to Sydney*

Anybody travelling to Sydney from Chennai by 18-Oct?..


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Java job market in Sydney*

Hey mate,

Job prospects depend upon a lot of factors over and above your skills. Java is not very much in demand here. I am able to say this because I too am a Java guy and am searching for a job since last 2 months. Seek is not a correct measure for learning about the job market because a lot of jobs just do not exist or are a repeat posting.

Best wishes .... 



surinsin said:


> Can anyone tell what are the job prospects for software engineer (Java) in Sydney.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey rkv,

Just read the entire thread, awesome information from everyone. Belated Congrats on bagging the job within a month. Quite a inspiration for all of us who have not yet made the move.

Planning to move in Jan, was just deciding on the airlines. Malaysia airlines is around Rs.33000/- while Singapore airlines around Rs. 45000/-.

In one of the posts rkv you said now that the big 1st move is done with, you will not be travelling by Malaysia airlines, is there any specific reason?

Please guys do let me know if there are any specific reasons why you have chosen Singapore v/s Malaysia? Any advice will be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## manan_1986 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey Guys i just have a quick question. What documents do we have to produce at the Australian airport once we land? Is the copy of PR and passport enough?
I am not planning to get the visa stamp on my passport. is that okay??


Thank You in Advance...


----------



## ramprakah_10 (Feb 19, 2013)

manan_1986 said:


> Hey Guys i just have a quick question. What documents do we have to produce at the Australian airport once we land? Is the copy of PR and passport enough? I am not planning to get the visa stamp on my passport. is that okay?? Thank You in Advance...


I went to perth along with my family on last August and made my first entry successfully, as I haven't resigned my job at Singapore I just came back after 1 week as I have planned before. I just tool my visa copy and passport, for which the officer just tool my passport and she told me that all details are there online, hence she didn't even asked for visa copy. 
So my advice is to take ur visa copy along with your passport would be sufficient engough.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Maddy27 said:


> Hey rkv,
> 
> Just read the entire thread, awesome information from everyone. Belated Congrats on bagging the job within a month. Quite a inspiration for all of us who have not yet made the move.
> 
> ...


Hi Maddy,

Nothing specific, I just did not like the service of Malaysian airlines.. its not very bad, but somehow having travelled a lot in emirates and if i compare both its not anywhere near the standard. the only advantage it had for me was the transit time in KL during the Journey, but in future I am planning to use other airline..

Its not bad for a one way journey as the wait is very less in KL and service is okay.. its my personal experience though!!lol

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

manan_1986 said:


> Hey Guys i just have a quick question. What documents do we have to produce at the Australian airport once we land? Is the copy of PR and passport enough?
> I am not planning to get the visa stamp on my passport. is that okay??
> 
> 
> Thank You in Advance...


Just your Valid Passport is enough, provided the passport number on your grant letter and the current passport are same!!!


----------



## sairavi (Sep 30, 2013)

your success story is quite inspiring, do let us know how it went right from the first time you landed until now...hope the entire family is together and you have celebrated the first birthday of your lil one!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

sairavi said:


> your success story is quite inspiring, do let us know how it went right from the first time you landed until now...hope the entire family is together and you have celebrated the first birthday of your lil one!


ITS a Big story. I have tried to post as much as I can here.. everything is good so far... been little busy these days with work and other stuffs so not getting enough time to post here... but so far everything is goood. everyone settled, routine life going on!!!

Regards
RK


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hi Maddy,
> 
> Nothing specific, I just did not like the service of Malaysian airlines.. its not very bad, but somehow having travelled a lot in emirates and if i compare both its not anywhere near the standard. the only advantage it had for me was the transit time in KL during the Journey, but in future I am planning to use other airline..
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot RK.

I will than go for Malaysia Airlines at least for the 1st time.

Good to know you & your family all settled down well there.

Regards,


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Maddy27 said:


> Thanks a lot RK.
> 
> I will than go for Malaysia Airlines at least for the 1st time.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate!! everyone Good Here!!..
Malaysian airlines is not dat bad very less transit and the inflight service is also good!! sometimes the ariline also depends on the flight you take well!! so hopefully you will have a Good smooth flight!!

All the Best!! let me know if you need any help or info..

Take care

Regards
RK


----------



## rangenen (Mar 6, 2013)

I am planning to travel from chennai to Sydney by third week of Jan 2014.Is there anybody who is traveling on same time.


----------



## paraskumar0730 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi RK

My eyez caught your lovely thread of experience to AUS since beginning. Great great potential man, hats off to you.. That's 1 of an inspiring story. Plus, the best part, u kept on updating your circumstances till the end. Now as well u are in constant touch with this thread. Success comes to those who believes in helping and sharing their experience and information. I gained lot of info from your thread. 

10/10 marks to you mate. Cheers!!

took full day to read you 83 pages thread. Apparently, I don't have any queries left to ask you as its already covered. God bless u always mate!  And to Sandeep and 1 other guy as well who have also shared their experience and tried to help others as well..


----------



## ashish.kundan (Jun 8, 2012)

ravviv said:


> Anybody travelling to Sydney from Chennai by 18-Oct?..


I reached Sydney on 18th from Bangalore. Please contact me. personal email sent you in private messages.


----------



## Tans (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi All,

I know many of we guys are searching for a job in Australia and I understand that you are facing lot of issues in getting one. 

I may not be able to help you to get a job, but at-least I can forward your profile in my company (CMMI Level 5 Software company). If you are in Australia, please do inbox me your resume.

Please ask any of your friends to drop a note to me whoever you think are searching for a job till now and they are in Australia.

You can drop your resumes to [email protected]

Regards,
Tans


----------



## Sinchan (Aug 6, 2013)

*Hello surinsin*



surinsin said:


> Can anyone tell what are the job prospects for software engineer (Java) in Sydney.
> 
> Thanks,
> Suri.


Hi surinsin,

Sorry to post messages here. I still am not elligible to post in this thread as I am awaiting my visa:fingerscrossed: But it seems you access this thread more often now. I need your help. I guess I have the same CO as you had. I have sent you a Private Message. Please check and reply if possible.

Thanks 
Sinchan


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

paraskumar0730 said:


> Hi RK
> 
> My eyez caught your lovely thread of experience to AUS since beginning. Great great potential man, hats off to you.. That's 1 of an inspiring story. Plus, the best part, u kept on updating your circumstances till the end. Now as well u are in constant touch with this thread. Success comes to those who believes in helping and sharing their experience and information. I gained lot of info from your thread.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paras for the wishes!! glad that you find the posts useful!! I try to post as much as I can however oflate been very busy with work and other stuffs so I dont get much time to come on Forum... If you need any info or help feel free to let me know will be glad to offer any assistance if I can..

ALL the Best!!

Regards
RK


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

hi seniors,
can you let me know if form 16 works as the taxation docs instead of the ITRs, or both sets of documents are required? 
I have provided form 16 as the taxation document for the evidence of overseas work experience rather than the ITRs. I have not provided ITRs for any of the years. is that fine?
Thanks.


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!

Your Daughter brought halfpennies with Her and i wish you all the best with Job Hunt.


----------



## izzi1977 (Oct 25, 2013)

I didn't read all the posts but you gave me hope! Thanks!


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

*Countdown Starts .....*

Hi guyz,

After a long time i'm posting my status, I resigned my comfortable Job here in India, in search of green pastures down under. I dunno how the road leading would be, I'm know it won't easy as our fellow expats have already tread. 

I've a long list of things to do here like opening an Overseas NAB A/C(Classic + isaver Combo), shopping etc..., I believe you all will wish me good luck on this. I'm nervous and jittery... pls pray for me.


----------



## NBR (Sep 11, 2012)

RR said:


> Hi guyz,
> 
> After a long time i'm posting my status, I resigned my comfortable Job here in India, in search of green pastures down under. I dunno how the road leading would be, I'm know it won't easy as our fellow expats have already tread.
> 
> I've a long list of things to do here like opening an Overseas NAB A/C(Classic + isaver Combo), shopping etc..., I believe you all will wish me good luck on this. I'm nervous and jittery... pls pray for me.


Offcourse, we all wish you best of luck!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

kashifbari said:


> Congratulations!!!!
> 
> Your Daughter brought halfpennies with Her and i wish you all the best with Job Hunt.


Thanks Kashif!! All the Best to you as well in your Journey ahead!!

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

RR said:


> Hi guyz,
> 
> After a long time i'm posting my status, I resigned my comfortable Job here in India, in search of green pastures down under. I dunno how the road leading would be, I'm know it won't easy as our fellow expats have already tread.
> 
> I've a long list of things to do here like opening an Overseas NAB A/C(Classic + isaver Combo), shopping etc..., I believe you all will wish me good luck on this. I'm nervous and jittery... pls pray for me.


ALl the Best!! The Road may not be easy but your Destination would be Sweet!!! So cross the road step by step!!!

Regards
RK


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

NBR said:


> Offcourse, we all wish you best of luck!


thank you mate


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> ALl the Best!! The Road may not be easy but your Destination would be Sweet!!! So cross the road step by step!!!
> 
> Regards
> RK


Yes!! thank you bro...


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi,

Can anyone pls help me on preparation... i dunno what to pack besides clothes... is there anything to shop particularly in India before moving

I'm single and moving alone, I have planned to buy 
1 5litre cooker,
1 non-stick fry pan, 
two unbreakable plates and glasses


Is there anything to add up in this utensil list?

appreciate your helping hand


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

RR said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone pls help me on preparation... i dunno what to pack besides clothes... is there anything to shop particularly in India before moving
> 
> ...


Mostly the House you share will have Kitchen Utensils... Just keep a Pressure Cooker and may be a PAN. and Kadai. I dont know what you eat or Cook!! But I cant Cook Sambhar and Curries without Kadai..lol. and also some other things which you need. Maybe some common Medicines etc...

Regards
RK


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Mostly the House you share will have Kitchen Utensils... Just keep a Pressure Cooker and may be a PAN. and Kadai. I dont know what you eat or Cook!! But I cant Cook Sambhar and Curries without Kadai..lol. and also some other things which you need. Maybe some common Medicines etc...
> 
> Regards
> RK


I dunno cooking... i cook one or two dishes, learning to cook now. i'm a non-veg(omnivore) .. lol. Learning to cook sambhar now .. lol


----------



## Colombo (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Guys...

I am the new guy here.
Just got my grant for 189 last eve...

Cheers

XXX


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Colombo said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> I am the new guy here.
> Just got my grant for 189 last eve...
> ...




welcome new guy


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Driver's License Update*

Hi All,
I got my Victorian Driver's License on Friday1st Nov.
Thought I would post few points here for other members as it may be useful:
The License Validity ( Overseas) differs from each state. so Please check with the STate RTO where you migrate.
For eg: In NSW you are allowed to drive only for 3 months with your overseas License, but in Victoria You are given 6 months Time 

Few of the document requirements also here differ from each Office of Vicroads, but here are the standard process:

1. If your Name on the Passport and Drivers License are exactly same ( first and last name) and your Indian License is a Chip based, then you need not worry about anything else. Just knowledge test and Drive test here should be enough to get Victorian DL.

2. If your Name on the Passport and Drivers License are exactly same ( first and last name) and your Indian License is a Book based, then you need to get an IDLV from Indian Embassy.
3. Approach the Local RTO in India and get an Extract Letter. 
4. Also get an affidavit in India itself stating the Name on the Passport and Name on the Indian DL belong to the same Person. Coz affidavit here in Australia would be very expensive. You can probably get the extract letter and affidavit in India Under 1000 Rs.

5. When you arrive in Australia approach the Indian Embassy with the extract Letter and affidavit to get IDLV.
6. Then follow the Vicroads Process to get License..

Here is the Link for Indian Embassy to get further details:

IHC Visa Information - Australia - Home -India Drivers Licence Verification(IDLV)


Wishing Everyone Belated DIWALI!!!!

Regards
RK


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Congrats RKV. How are you? License is a big big thing here.. you have to unlearn the Indian driving first adn then learn Australian driving. It took me 3 takes to get my license and to unlearn my 20 years of Indian driving..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> Congrats RKV. How are you? License is a big big thing here.. you have to unlearn the Indian driving first adn then learn Australian driving. It took me 3 takes to get my license and to unlearn my 20 years of Indian driving..


Hi Anjali!,
Belated Diwali Wishes to you and Family!!! I am good, Busy with work and releases so not been able to catch up with you Sorry..
Luckily for me I never drove in India..lol.. Only drove in South Africa for 3 years. so the driving here is very similar to South Africa except for the GIVE way signs..
So somehow I was lucky to clear in 1st Go. Read on many forums that they fail you for silly things like not looking at the Mirrors in a particular order..lol

Regards
RK


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi RK,

Thanks for you post with regard to the driving licence. I'm doing my driving test on 11th of November. Any tips on how to get through the drving test.

A couple of my freinds were failed because of silly mistakes. 

Another thing is its very hard to unlearn all the bad drving habbits i developed in Sri Lanka. Guess you were luck not to drive too much in India..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Hi RK,
> 
> Thanks for you post with regard to the driving licence. I'm doing my driving test on 11th of November. Any tips on how to get through the drving test.
> 
> ...


Always Stay Under Speed Limit.
Watch out for Permanent 40 and School zone times:
Check ur Mirror and Headcheck for every thing ( lane change, merging,demerging).
Check mirror in Order ( Internal Mirror, side mirror ( in the direction of change) and headcheck)
Check Internal Mirror before Breaking!!

Thats all..
STay confident...

All the Best!!

Regards
RK


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes they do fail you for silly things, My husband cleared in first go but it took me 3 takes. headcheck is big here. speed limit too, if you are over, it is immediate fail, in my case they said you were way too low.. much lower than speed limit, that isnt safe. next time I jumped a red signal but that wasnt my fault, there was a truck in front of the pole with the light and the light werent visible, it was so funny, the person taking my test actually laughed and said my bad, i cant do much, have to terminate it now. the third time, i cleared..


----------



## mikstylo (Jul 21, 2012)

*driving license*

Hi all,

just wanted to share my thoughts here on the DL topic. I cleared my driving test on the first attempt too.... dont know may be i was just lucky..but here is my take

Just like a typical indian engineering student, i studied the test style before actually studying the for the exam :bounce:

I went over the driving test guide like 3 times before anything else. It will tell you the way you will graded while attempting the test, the things that will result in an immediate fail, things that you will have a negative marking, etc. the link is below:

http://www.rms.nsw.gov.au/licensing/downloads/guide_driving_test.pdf

Some very valuable information in there.... there is also a test score sheet about the things that you will be evaluated on !!! :evil:

Regards,

Miks


----------



## himangi (Sep 11, 2013)

hii guys..

im new to this forum..i recently moved melbourne...im here on spouse visa(309)...searching for some good indian friends and also a good job..


----------



## vijay_239939 (Jul 4, 2011)

PB_Aussie said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I just wanted to share my experience here for migrating to Australia.
> 
> ...


Sent you my resume please have a look and please let me know,if something you have for me


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Hi All,
> I got my Victorian Driver's License on Friday1st Nov.
> Thought I would post few points here for other members as it may be useful:
> The License Validity ( Overseas) differs from each state. so Please check with the STate RTO where you migrate.
> ...




Congrats RK! Now start looking for the car to buy and try to see if you can get any no claims discount on car insurance.....Have you taken any letters from your Indian insurance provider to claim a discount?


----------



## kanchetibabu (Feb 7, 2013)

*Planning to travel to Sydney in jan 3rd week*



rangenen said:


> I am planning to travel from chennai to Sydney by third week of Jan 2014.Is there anybody who is traveling on same time.


Hi rangenen, I am also planning to fly to Sydney in the 3rd week of jan 2014' , but I would be flying from Hyderabad. 

Do let me know if your looking for further info.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

karnavidyut said:


> Congrats RK! Now start looking for the car to buy and try to see if you can get any no claims discount on car insurance.....Have you taken any letters from your Indian insurance provider to claim a discount?


Hi karna,
I already bought car 3 months ago. I did not have any car in India, but I got the comprehensive 3rd party insurance for a better deal coz my license was more than 3 years old and I had never had any accident, but there is a new driver excess of 600 AUd attached since i am a new driver in Victoria. The premium is approx around 1100 AUD per year..

Regards
RK


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Anyone travelling to Perth this Saturday/Sunday?

I am flying this weekend to Perth


----------



## Tarika (Jul 11, 2013)

Anyone moving from Pune in last week of Nov?


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

Moving in January ! Best of luck everyone !!!


----------



## naishargdalal (Dec 20, 2012)

*half battle won.. still half remaining*

Hi.. i am a chartered accountant from mumbai..

last week only i received my Visa grant letter.. 

although half battle is won, i am very tensed as i dont have anyone in australia.. I ll be moving to sydney in feb 14.. Can you help in finding a job in accounting/finance field??

Best Regards,
Naisharg




PB_Aussie said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I just wanted to share my experience here for migrating to Australia.
> 
> ...


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

Please correct me if i am wrong, but for ACT, we can use our existing Indian car driving license for 3 months before which we need to apply for an Australian driving license.


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

PB_Aussie said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I just wanted to share my experience here for migrating to Australia.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sumeet for this help to new comers like us.

I have few queries:

1. Can any senior buddy help us to know which areas of Sydney and/or Melbourne are safe to stay, with more Indian community people, etc? That would be great help for people like me who are in process to move to Oz.

2. I have no contacts/friends who are currently in any AUS city. How should I manage my accommodation in this case starting from day 1?

3. Which city is best suitable for jobs in Software development? As everybody does, I have Melbourne and Sydney in my mind but I am ready to relocate to any city based on my job. What do you suggest?

4. Could you give some rough idea about salary range which software professionals are getting in Sydney or other cities.

Your opinion/views would be very helpful for me. Thank you very much


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

My journey begins this Saturday! All the best to everyone...

Dream big. Be positive, don't lose hopes!

Cheers

See you all soon with a job in some weeks!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

tht said:


> Please correct me if i am wrong, but for ACT, we can use our existing Indian car driving license for 3 months before which we need to apply for an Australian driving license.


Hi,

Please refer to the link below. It gives you all the info you need about ACT drivers license..

Overseas Drivers

Regards
RK


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

HI Jack
Below are my replies to your questions:

1. Can any senior buddy help us to know which areas of Sydney and/or Melbourne are safe to stay, with more Indian community people, etc? That would be great help for people like me who are in process to move to Oz.

The western suburbs are full of Indians but they are not the safest. I live in East, good schools, very good crowd adn i'd say not as much crime as west. You can try Point Cook though, safest in Western suburbs but given a choice, I'd never live in west. I am talking about Melbourn here. But again, having said that, you never know where life takes you 

2. I have no contacts/friends who are currently in any AUS city. How should I manage my accommodation in this case starting from day 1?

We did not have people either, try shared accommodation, search the forum for the same, look up on google, rkv might be able to help you though, he too was in shared acco initially


3. Which city is best suitable for jobs in Software development? As everybody does, I have Melbourne and Sydney in my mind but I am ready to relocate to any city based on my job. What do you suggest?

For city, check your options on seek, there are more jobs in sydney but then more people go to sydney so more competition. Melbourne has good number of jobs in IT too, but again, check seek.

4. Could you give some rough idea about salary range which software professionals are getting in Sydney or other cities.

Check Hays salary guide, initial salary will be about 10-20% less than what the guide says unless you get lucky, but most people I know got about 10-20% less as first salary

Anj


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey Many Many Thanks Anjali..

I am very much grateful to you as well as all the fellow members over here..

I have done my PCC today hoping to get the grant by Dec 2013.. I am planning to fly by Jan 2014. Lets see how it goes..


----------



## bijoypjob (Apr 28, 2013)

Dear RK & Anj

Congratulations for your support to the people who need informations here....
I am in a stage that the title of this thread...planning to move to Adelaide in March 2014 and I am an Electrical Technician.
I would like to get information how to get Electrical licence in Aus which is mandatory to work in electrical field.I couldnot see more people here from my profession ,,,(almost all from IT) And also interested to know the tax deduction rule there. 
I never paid income tax in India (because less earning.....)

Hey RK,I am also planning to travel with less Aus dollar....max.4k...expecting to be jobless for three months...


Thanking you once again

Regards,

Bijoy


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

bijoypjob said:


> Dear RK & Anj
> 
> Congratulations for your support to the people who need informations here....
> I am in a stage that the title of this thread...planning to move to Adelaide in March 2014 and I am an Electrical Technician.
> ...


Hi Bijoy,
Here is link to procedure for getting License in SA.
Plumbing, gas fitting and electrical licensing - Government of South Australia

This would give you more details..
I assume since you are about to travel you must have already got the qualifications and experience assessed by relevant authorities. The link would give you more detailed process..

with regards to Tax I think for salaried person its normal process of Tax deduction by employer.. for self employment I do not have much idea however you can browse websites to get some idea

All the Best!!

Regards
RK


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

VETASSESS does electrical, gas and plumbing assessments. calling them and speaking to them will be worth it. very helpful staff


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi,

I have some questions, please clarify!

Can I carry MTR spice powder?
Can I carry Hair Trimmer in my cabin bag?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Vijay24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have some questions, please clarify!
> 
> ...


MTR Spice Powder: Yes in Check in bag, I carried lot of them

Hair Trimmer: Not sure check in the airlines website where you are travelling!!

Regards
RK


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> MTR Spice Powder: Yes in Check in bag, I carried lot of them
> 
> Hair Trimmer: Not sure check in the airlines website where you are travelling!!
> 
> ...



Sure! Thanks


----------



## ram2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

Vijay24 said:


> Hi, I have some questions, please clarify! Can I carry MTR spice powder? Can I carry Hair Trimmer in my cabin bag?


MTR powder can carry in hand luggage unless it is in solid form & should not contain any liquid. 

Also dont put pickles n shaving foam they will definitely throw away. 

For hair trimmer not advisable to carry as sometimes if they see sharp edges they will deny. So better put in ur main luggage. It all depends on the customs officer who check ur bag.

visa 190 lodged:10th July 2013 med: 19th July CO assign :15th aug 2013 pcc: pending to submit Grant : expecting soon


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

ram2013 said:


> MTR powder can carry in hand luggage unless it is in solid form & should not contain any liquid.
> 
> Also dont put pickles n shaving foam they will definitely throw away.
> 
> ...



MTR powder is hard and packeted one! I will keep the trimmer in main luggage.


Thanks for the advice


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi,

what is the formal dress code there? I'm set for shopping, here in India formal dress code is just a regular shirt & trouser. do i need to buy coat suit?


----------



## bijoypjob (Apr 28, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Hi Bijoy,
> Here is link to procedure for getting License in SA.
> Plumbing, gas fitting and electrical licensing - Government of South Australia
> 
> ...


Thanks RK


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please refer to the link below. It gives you all the info you need about ACT drivers license..
> 
> ...


Thanks RKV. Will check it out.


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Just beginning to plan my initial entry ( or extended initial entry) , My wife would return after a week while I stay back and hunt for a job

Planning to reach Melbourne in early Feb 14 any others planning similar time line ?


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

i have successfully opened NAB a/c(Classic + isaver) but i'm confused they have given two different a/c numbers one for classic and the other one for isaver. To which account should i tranfer money.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

RR said:


> i have successfully opened NAB a/c(Classic + isaver) but i'm confused they have given two different a/c numbers one for classic and the other one for isaver. To which account should i tranfer money.


Transfer Money to Isaver. This will give you Interest. The classic ones are the daily use a/c ( linked to ur Debit Card) they do not fetch any Interest...


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Transfer Money to Isaver. This will give you Interest. The classic ones are the daily use a/c ( linked to ur Debit Card) they do not fetch any Interest...


Is it possible to withdraw amount for daily use from Isaver?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

RR said:


> Is it possible to withdraw amount for daily use from Isaver?


Yes You can transfer from your Isaver to classic using Internet Banking and the transfer is Instant..

Regards
RK


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi Everyone..

Thanks to senior fellow members for the kind support. I have an query regarding NZL job opportunities.

Can one work in New Zealand with AUS PR? 
Any other visa is required?
How are the job conditions for IT field in NZL?


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Yes You can transfer from your Isaver to classic using Internet Banking and the transfer is Instant..
> 
> Regards
> RK


Thanks a lot


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Jack_g3 said:


> Hi Everyone..
> 
> Thanks to senior fellow members for the kind support. I have an query regarding NZL job opportunities.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Aus PR grants you rights to live and work in NZ. However the period of your stay does not count towards meeting your resident Requirements. So thats the risk you take. 
Job conditions no Idea..
Look up in the DIAC and NZ website for further details..

All the Best

Regards
RK


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

*Thanks buddy*

Thanks for your helping pointers RK


----------



## naishargdalal (Dec 20, 2012)

*Feb end - sydney*

Hi Ojhaa,

I am planning to move to sydney in feb end.. My case is similar to yours.. Innitial entry will be with my wife.. In couple of weeks she ll come back and i ll stay there to hunt a job..

Stay in Touch..

Cheers,
Naisharg



ojhaa said:


> Just beginning to plan my initial entry ( or extended initial entry) , My wife would return after a week while I stay back and hunt for a job
> 
> Planning to reach Melbourne in early Feb 14 any others planning similar time line ?


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

Dear RR,

Please share what all preparation one can do after getting grant. Like NAB Account, Preparing resume, cover letter or list for shopping specific things, things to carry, etc..

Good luck for mission  Your sign shows you are travelling on 23 Dec. You are going to enjoy X-mas and new year in Oz.. Cheers :-D


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

Vijay24 said:


> My journey begins this Saturday! All the best to everyone...
> 
> Dream big. Be positive, don't lose hopes!
> 
> ...


All The very Best V Vijay..


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

Jack_g3 said:


> Dear RR,
> 
> Please share what all preparation one can do after getting grant. Like NAB Account, Preparing resume, cover letter or list for shopping specific things, things to carry, etc..
> 
> Good luck for mission  Your sign shows you are travelling on 23 Dec. You are going to enjoy X-mas and new year in Oz.. Cheers :-D


Jack,

i successfully opened a NAB account, [isaver+ combo]. As far as resume preparation, i have already prepared a resume for vic SS, will take help from seniors to tinker it further. Cover letter is a big deal for me, need help from seniors. 

Shopping:=(not yet started) but the list is ready

utensils(1 cooker, fry pan and Kadai, two plates, spoons etc.,[supporting vessels])

Things to carry(by default)

1 laptop, external hard drive few set of clothes. 

I have long list of groceries to carry(not sure those will be allowed) will list it in my next post for seniors to approve. Besides, if you want any detail in things to carry ping me, i'll be happy to share. 

Scaryyyyyyyy - 23rd Dec

PS: Sorry for the delay in reply


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Yes list would be good , I started of yesterday by buying a big suitcase looking at the size it packs about 35 Kgs fully loaded looks challenging to fit in every thing


BTW RR : where are entering in Syd/Melb ? what prep for the initial accomodation ?


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

ojhaa said:


> Yes list would be good , I started of yesterday by buying a big suitcase looking at the size it packs about 35 Kgs fully loaded looks challenging to fit in every thing
> 
> 
> BTW RR : where are entering in Syd/Melb ? what prep for the initial accomodation ?


ojha, how much is tat suitcase? is it light weighted? i'm heading to Mel. and i'm lookin for shared accomodation.


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

RR said:


> ojha, how much is tat suitcase? is it light weighted? i'm heading to Mel. and i'm lookin for shared accomodation.




I checked Samsonite had 3 Variations in 35 Kg packing capacity 

1) 2 Layer poly carbonate hard case : - 12.5 K
2) 3 Layer poly carbonate hard case with some fancy leather edges : - 17 K
3) Soft case with added depth ( Spinner) : - 16 K

American Tourist er is about 2 K cheaper for all variants

I bought a VIP verve ( not a current model but found a dealer who had stock ) 3 Layer poly carbonate hard case for 7 K no choice in colors though as it is not a current model but was happy on the savings

BTW all suitcases vary in the unloaded weight from 2.3 to 3.5 Kgs so not much to decide there

I am planning my initial entry ( or extended initial entry) , My wife would return after a week while I stay back and hunt for a job , Planning to reach Melbourne in early Feb 14 , accommodation is looking really tricky let me know if you find anything I can join in


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

RR said:


> Jack,
> 
> i successfully opened a NAB account, [isaver+ combo]. As far as resume preparation, i have already prepared a resume for vic SS, will take help from seniors to tinker it further. Cover letter is a big deal for me, need help from seniors.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks RR..

Plz dont be sorry.  Your reply is more precious.. Thanks for this info..

I applied for 189 independant visa. Do I need to have specific format for my resume? Because you said you prepared resume for vic SS. Also as RK suggested in past cover letter is really big deal. (ty RK)

I will open account and transfer money once I book my tickets. I guess it'd b fine, eh?

if you dont mind and if it can be help to us, plz share your shopping list with list of groceries to carry as well..
Anjali already mentioned that we will get everything there (ty anjali)...but just for initial days we need to carry some..and also to save some $$ initially. 

Enjoy..


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

Jack_g3 said:


> Hey thanks RR..
> 
> Plz dont be sorry.  Your reply is more precious.. Thanks for this info..
> 
> ...


Yw jack... yes groceries to save some$ ... will post it tonight or tomorrow... it'd be really funny... lol


----------



## Pardee (Oct 11, 2013)

ojhaa said:


> I checked Samsonite had 3 Variations in 35 Kg packing capacity
> 
> 1) 2 Layer poly carbonate hard case : - 12.5 K
> 2) 3 Layer poly carbonate hard case with some fancy leather edges : - 17 K
> ...


Hi

Greetings from Punjab

One thing keep in mind while getting hand bag
That the bag should have minimum pockets like one or two
Otherwise anyone can put any illegal material in pocket of your 
Bag while traveling in plane Check all your locks are good as well. 
It is my personal view anyone can think upon it in one's own way

Kind regards

SANDHU


----------



## star124 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi All,

Me n my wife are going for just the visa stamping in december for a week.
Can anyone please clarify what all formalities can be completed like medicare, etc.
We dont have any plans of moving till we get the job. Please let me know what all formalities must and should be completed on the 1st visit.
And also would like to know if home made stuff will be permitted in flights.

Thanks in advance


----------



## vinayapte11 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Hearty congrats.*

Congrats Mr.RK,
Your story is very inspirational for all others.
I have lodged my application on the 6th of this month and expecting my VISA soon. Meanwhile request you to guide me regarding the PCC and Medical procedure. What all do they check in medicals? Is it very tough? My father is 69 years old. He is quite fit but still I am only concerned about him clearing the meds.
For PCC does the police actually come and visit your house or is it given by the passport office on one simple application? 
I am from the internal audit field. Which city would be ideal for me? 

Request you to guide.

Thank you.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks Sandhu ji.. This is very important precaution indeed..


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

*Hey*



star124 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Me n my wife are going for just the visa stamping in december for a week.
> Can anyone please clarify what all formalities can be completed like medicare, etc.
> ...


Hello Star,

Please read the thread - worth reading because all your additional queries will also get resolved here..

Nothing is required except your passport and grant letter. Also it'd b beneficial to keep photocopies of all the things ready if you want to search shared accommodation for your a week's stay..
No formalities are required to be completed if you just want to get your 4 years extension on passport. You can take return flight from airport itself immediately. 
(kidding)

Good luck..


----------



## amitsethi (Nov 15, 2013)

Congrats RK.... I need your urgent help for filing 189 PR visa my email address is "[email protected]"

Please add gmail dot com after email.

Could you please send me your email address so that i can ask you my queries either through phone or email. Please help me.


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

We need help from seniors. Can anybody tell us in DETAIL what all medical tests are performed during 'medicals' required for PR? I know few like BP, Sugar, LFT, HIV.. What else?
Is there any thread here? Or any skillselect link would help us..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Jack_g3 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> We need help from seniors. Can anybody tell us in DETAIL what all medical tests are performed during 'medicals' required for PR? I know few like BP, Sugar, LFT, HIV.. What else?
> Is there any thread here? Or any skillselect link would help us..


X-Ray for TB.. Blood Test for HIV and then maybe general Body check up on eyesight, and few opther things...

There would be few Threads on Medicalls Referred, maybe That can give you some more details!!

Regards
RK


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> X-Ray for TB.. Blood Test for HIV and then maybe general Body check up on eyesight, and few opther things...
> 
> There would be few Threads on Medicalls Referred, maybe That can give you some more details!!
> 
> ...


Many Thanks RK.. :tea:


----------



## sandeep1a1 (Sep 5, 2012)

Jack_g3 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> We need help from seniors. Can anybody tell us in DETAIL what all medical tests are performed during 'medicals' required for PR? I know few like BP, Sugar, LFT, HIV.. What else?
> Is there any thread here? Or any skillselect link would help us..


To add, there's an urine test too. I believe I will be having the list of tests that they conduct. Will find out and let you know.


----------



## Mwasimazam (Nov 16, 2013)

Congrats Dear! Best of luck for the next journey... 




rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I finally received the Golden/Magic Mail Today... I am feeling very happy and delighted...
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

*Thanks Buddy*



sandeep1a1 said:


> To add, there's an urine test too. I believe I will be having the list of tests that they conduct. Will find out and let you know.


That would be great Sandeep.. Many Thanks Sandeep..


----------



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

Just a silly question.

After being granted visa, do we need to submit any document or do anything else OR just bring the grant letter when entering Australia for activating visa?

Thank you.


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> Just a silly question.
> 
> After being granted visa, do we need to submit any document or do anything else OR just bring the grant letter when entering Australia for activating visa?
> 
> Thank you.


Passport is enough. However you can carry grant letter in case of visa proof that might be asked by other airports.


----------



## nthakur (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi All,

We got our grant on August 21st 2013 under 189. 
For Visa validation we are going to Australia for 10 days in December. My husband, I alongwith our 7+ months daughter are travelling.

Few important things if the senior members can comment -
1) Do we need stamping on our passport? The visa grant letter is valid at iNdian airport for immi check?
2) Our flight is to/from Melbourne. We will stay for 4 days in Melbourne, go to Sydney for 3 days and come back to Melbourne for return journey. Any suggestions for reasonable Paying Guest accomodations or reliable and reasonable hotels in Melbourne and Sydney. Our infant would be with us so need the basic amenities like microwave, fridge etc.
3) any other formality with regard to PR needs to be done after landing in Australia?
4) We are planning of moving to OZ permanently in April timeframe and we both are in IT indistry. My hubby is SAP consulatnat and I am a Telecom Engineer with C proficency. What are the job perspectives? Any means by which I can apply jobs in Australia from India. Do I need Australia number for that?


Please guide us 

Thanks in Advance,
nthakur


----------



## applyoz (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi,

congrats on your grant.

_1) Do we need stamping on our passport? The visa grant letter is valid at iNdian airport for immi check?_
Stamping is not required. We never got our passports stamped and we never had a problem. It is highly suggested to carry a VISA letter grant though.

_2) Our flight is to/from Melbourne. We will stay for 4 days in Melbourne, go to Sydney for 3 days and come back to Melbourne for return journey. Any suggestions for reasonable Paying Guest accomodations or reliable and reasonable hotels in Melbourne and Sydney. Our infant would be with us so need the basic amenities like microwave, fridge etc._
As I dont stay in Melbourne/Sydney, leaving it with rest of the guys from the forum to answer. I think it might be a good idea to go for a selfcontained apartments as you will have all the basic amneties

_3) any other formality with regard to PR needs to be done after landing in Australia?_
Your family's VISA willbe activated, however make sure to declare any medicines, etc that you would be carrying.

_4) We are planning of moving to OZ permanently in April timeframe and we both are in IT indistry. My hubby is SAP consulatnat and I am a Telecom Engineer with C proficency. What are the job perspectives? Any means by which I can apply jobs in Australia from India. Do I need Australia number for that?_
It is possible, the chances are very slim but not impossible. Recruiters prefer the candidate to be available here before they offer any position. If you/hubby's skill is a niche skill, then you might land a job from India.

Regards,


----------



## nthakur (Nov 21, 2013)

Thank you for the valuable information. 
Anyone from Melbourne/Sydney can suggest the accomodation for 9 days [5 days in Mel, 4 days in Syd]


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

nthakur said:


> Thank you for the valuable information.
> Anyone from Melbourne/Sydney can suggest the accomodation for 9 days [5 days in Mel, 4 days in Syd]




Hello Nthakur,

I just came back from Sydney after making our initial entry. We used www.airbnb.com and got a shared apartment for around 600AUD for 7 days. We shared the apartment with a UK couple who are living in Sydney and got our own bedroom/bathroom plus full use of kitchen and fridge.

It was really nice as our daughter is picky about food and so we depended on home food for her. You can also get stay for 1-4 days if you check.

Main advantage of staying with locals is you get to know the culture and ground realities even in job hunting. Our host gave me a few introductions to connect with for my job hunt.

Hope this helps!

Varuni


----------



## seanbp (Sep 26, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please refer to the link below. It gives you all the info you need about ACT drivers license..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info RK.


----------



## seanbp (Sep 26, 2013)

*Moving to ACT*

Anyone moving to Canberra next year. I am planing my entry in April2014. Would like to connect to people with similar timelines


----------



## nthakur (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks Varuni for the information. If you don't mind can you please private message me details of the shared accomodation you stayed in. I will talk to owners if that accomodation is free in Decemeber then I can sort that out. 

Thanks alot


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

nthakur said:


> Thanks Varuni for the information. If you don't mind can you please private message me details of the shared accomodation you stayed in. I will talk to owners if that accomodation is free in Decemeber then I can sort that out.
> 
> Thanks alot




Hello Nthakur,

I saw the calendar of my hosts and it is booked for December.
I would advice you to check 'airbnb' and select the property. We paid a premium since we wanted to stay very close to Bondi beach. You can also get property for 400AUD per week (we paid 683AUD in total).

Please inform your hosts upfront that you have a kid as some people consider it as 3 people and reject or charge extra. If you spend about an hour and research airbnb, I am sure you can find a good fit. Bondi Junction, Paddington etc. are some of the areas which are close to CBD and also safe. You can check the map for nearby areas.

Feel free to ping me if you need more support and I will be glad to help, regarding Sydney.

Thanks,
Varuni

PS: I am unable to send you private messages.


----------



## nthakur (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi Varuni,

Even I am unable to send you private message and a new user to this forum 
Your advice is a great help.

Our Sydney stay is sorted out and all arrangements done. I am looking for Melbourne. Any place recommended to visit and stay?

Also how to commute from Sydney to Melbourne? By air? Have any idea abt renting a car in OZ?

Thanks,
Navita


----------



## bjpnr25 (Aug 6, 2013)

kanchetibabu said:


> Hi rangenen, I am also planning to fly to Sydney in the 3rd week of jan 2014' , but I would be flying from Hyderabad.
> 
> Do let me know if your looking for further info.



Hi GUys , I to o got my GRANT last week, are you guys having job . 
Or will you find job after reaching AUS. 

I want to fly too, but still searching for job, am sap basis consultant 7years, please let me know if any one can help me


----------



## loonq (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi all,
I have a question but not sure whether this is the right place to ask.
I am moving to Sydney next week, should I take WiFi router with me? If yes then which band (MHz) should I take?

Plz advice.

Thanks,
Loonq


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi guyz, 

Greetings!

These are my grocery lists which i'm supposed to carry, Seniors, expats and gurus pls help me in finalizing this list..... It'll be really funny to see this, my mom thinks that i'm goin to Moon on a space mission so she has prepared a list ... lol , pls help me in finalizing

rice - 5 kg
dal - 3kg
mustartd - 100g
black pepper - 100g
cumin seed (zeera) - 100g
turmeric - 100gm
spices(cardamom,Cinnamon,Cloves)
olive oil - 1 litre
surf excel - 1kg
bathing soap - 2
tooth paste - 200gm
salt - 1 kg
sugar - 1kg
coffee - 250gm
tea - 250 gm
shampoo - 20 sachets
coriander powder (dhania)
Red chilli powder 


5 litre pressure cooker
fry pan -1
coffee mug
plates - 2
spoons ....

anyway penny saved is penny earned!


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

^Hahahahaha...... Looks like you are ready to use up your 40kgs luggage limit just for food!!  Trust me, a lot of them might not clear quarantine even if you declare them. Oz is quite strict about what you get in. I would be really surprised if you missed these wonderful threads!! http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/70151-preparation-so-far.html 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/81510-im-here-my-experience-so-far.html 

Make sure you read ALL the pages. There are numerous questions answered and probably can bump the threads too so that anj1976 can answer


----------



## nthakur (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Any suggestions to commute from Melb to Sydney on visa validation trip.
By air is one option. Anyone has any idea abt car rental system?

Also I am travelling with my 7 month old baby, so would her cerelac, medicines etc clear quarantine?

Thanks!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thakur 
The baby food will be no issues at all. liquids is, but if you tell them it is for the baby, they usually allow. I was carrying milk for my daughter when she was 8 month old and I had no issue.

As for best way to travel from Syd to Mel or the other way is air.


----------



## nthakur (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks Anjali for teh quick reply. I was reading the thread started by you "Preparation ..." Thanks for starting that. That provides a good information. You are in Melb right?

We rae coming to Melb for visa validation in december and will move Oz permanently mid next year.. Any suggestions for safe places to stay in Melb?

Thanks,
Navita


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Navita yes I am in Melbourne. If you are coming for validation and want to look around, I'd suggest stay within the city limits. Commute is easy and you will see the hip and happening city. It might be a little expensive but if you calculate the commute it all comes to the same.


----------



## tarung2010 (Sep 10, 2012)

it is a big and thought ful list, my sugestion is not to take any food items as they will not be easy to clear and you do not want stress, you can add electric rice cooker which can be used for many purpose like maggi, rice, tea etc etc. it really helped me when i moved to middle east. 

just think, you can never carry enough of food supply, you may end up with stress and may be excess baggage fine, 

on other side, it is important to get a feel of expences so you can plan your monthly domestic budget, so good idea to see initially how much you will be spending on grocery.

cheers


RR said:


> Hi guyz,
> 
> Greetings!
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

RR out of all of these I'd say carry only the pressure cooker, pan, 2 spoons, plate, toothpaste, shampoo. Other than these carry 2-3 packets of ready to eat meal or Maggi. thats it. Maggi too is available but if that makes you feel comfortable, be it.. rest, everything is available here. don't waste your luggage space on grocery/food stuff.. and 5 kilo rice, are you kidding me? This isnt mars .. After you are here, go to the Indian store and buy everything, that will be easier for you.

Cheers


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello All

Now there are two ( or more ) questions we are looking at answering 

1) is the what to carry like the list with suggested modifications
2) is are we allowed al the stuff

now lets pick up spices : - when you travel to the US the I for asks you if you are carrying any seeds etc things like cumin , fenugreek or mustard seeds common spices in indian food would qualify you to answer yes and I think ( I haven't ever carried any food to the US on my business trips) and I think require at least an inspection of your baggage etc

Now how does it work in OZ immigration ? What food or other specific items qualify for inspection do we have to declare these on arrival ?

Does any body have list of stuff that the authorities allowed without fuss during a case that was inspected ?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

visit quarantine page for the specific list Ojhaa.. c'mon.. do some homework.
You can carry almost anything as long as it is in original package. Milk and mil products, seeds, egg, wood not allowed but it depends on what you are carrying and who you are carrying it for. Got milk from Singapore for my lil one, had no issues, some people i know get milk made sweets, no problem but i wont suggest.. Australia isnt a village where things are not available. at Indian store there is everything one would want in cooking.. Ojhaa read all the posts please. I think almost everything is mentioned in the thread.. dont take shortcuts.. asking is always easier but there is other information that might be of use


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

PB_Aussie said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am Sumeet & we have recently migrated to Sydney.
> 
> ...



Congrats Sumeet on your migration and settlement. It is really Nice and warm that you are willing to offer a helping hand to fellow migrant!!!
Great Work!!!

All the Best!!

Regards
RK


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

sunnyboi said:


> ^Hahahahaha...... Looks like you are ready to use up your 40kgs luggage limit just for food!!  Trust me, a lot of them might not clear quarantine even if you declare them. Oz is quite strict about what you get in. I would be really surprised if you missed these wonderful threads!! http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/70151-preparation-so-far.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ralia/81510-im-here-my-experience-so-far.html
> 
> Make sure you read ALL the pages. There are numerous questions answered and probably can bump the threads too so that anj1976 can answer


thanks a lot sunny for the look up threads.... it is really helpful


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

tarung2010 said:


> it is a big and thought ful list, my sugestion is not to take any food items as they will not be easy to clear and you do not want stress, you can add electric rice cooker which can be used for many purpose like maggi, rice, tea etc etc. it really helped me when i moved to middle east.
> 
> just think, you can never carry enough of food supply, you may end up with stress and may be excess baggage fine,
> 
> ...


thanks a lot tarun for your suggestion


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> RR out of all of these I'd say carry only the pressure cooker, pan, 2 spoons, plate, toothpaste, shampoo. Other than these carry 2-3 packets of ready to eat meal or Maggi. thats it. Maggi too is available but if that makes you feel comfortable, be it.. rest, everything is available here. don't waste your luggage space on grocery/food stuff.. and 5 kilo rice, are you kidding me? This isnt mars .. After you are here, go to the Indian store and buy everything, that will be easier for you.
> 
> Cheers


thanks a lot anjali.... ha ha ha mars!! Arriving with limited money ... i'm little pessimistic.... taking precautions not to run out of money...


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey guys,


I see you guys have got your visa grants..congratulations to one and all....
Has any one of you had any kind of job verification from DIAC?..
please share your experiences..thanks!!


----------



## asimak77 (Oct 28, 2013)

Best of Luck RK  Happy for you. I am waiting for my NSW SS. Expected by end of DEC 13. Wish me luck


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks a lot for extending your support to the members, Sumeet. We really appreciate it  Be ready to see emails bombarding your inbox and possible disruption to your email service and the IT dept coming round your desk soon


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

asimak77 said:


> Best of Luck RK  Happy for you. I am waiting for my NSW SS. Expected by end of DEC 13. Wish me luck


Thanks asimak... ALL the Best.. DOnt worry things will fall into place.. just stay positive and use this time now on research and building up knowledge base for your future!!

Regards
RK


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

anj1976 said:


> visit quarantine page for the specific list Ojhaa.. c'mon.. do some homework.
> You can carry almost anything as long as it is in original package. ,,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rooroo (Aug 21, 2013)

VISA granted today!


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

rooroo said:


> VISA granted today!




Congrats buddy ..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

rooroo said:


> VISA granted today!


Congrats!! All the Best!!

Regards
RK


----------



## sateternal (Aug 13, 2012)

Few clarification needed... Need help.

I have got my Aus PR. I dont have VISA label in my passport. I am making first time entry to aus.

Now that i booked my ticket from India to Kuala Lampur with return ticket via Air asia.
And booked my ticket from Kuala Lampur to melbourne with return ticket via Air asia. Two different ticket making sure I stay only 24 hrs for change over in kuala lampur.
When I inquired Airasia they told they will not help with visa in kuala lampur.

Flights from India & flight to melbourne is from kuala lampur LCCT.

I am confused 
1) Do I need to have Aus VISA label in my passport and hence they provide me with transit without visa.
or 
2) will they accept if i give e visa details and provide me with transit without visa.
or
3)do i need to take tourist visa for Kuala Lampur 

Any experience from forum people.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

sateternal said:


> Few clarification needed... Need help.
> 
> I have got my Aus PR. I dont have VISA label in my passport. I am making first time entry to aus.
> 
> ...



Hi,

As far as I know you do not require Aud Visa Label on your passport. Your grant letter is enough for you to make your emigration from India.
For landing in Australia Just your passport is enough.. they dont even bother about your grant letter..

Now for your transit, its best to visit the malaysian embassy website and findout what are the requirements for an Indian Passport Holder.. The Malaysian embassy should not be concerned whether you are an Australian PR/ Not.. all they would be bothered is your onward flight date and your destination..

Few countries offer Visa on Arrival. I am not sure about this facility for an Indian passport Holder!!

So best place is Malaysian embassy website or find out details from the local travel agent they may be able to guide you..

Regards
RK


----------



## NBR (Sep 11, 2012)

rooroo said:


> VISA granted today!


Congratulation rooroo.


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

This ones probably for those who have already opened accounts transferred money ?

I visited the bank recently to figure out the procedure to transfer funds unfortunately landed up on a counter with not so good rep 

now the way he described it to me is like Swift/ wire transfer is like a one time service that you have to go and avail from the bank to transfer money to your OZ account not like the normal 3rd party transfer we use for local intra bank transfers through NEFT/ RTGS by adding a payee etc , Am I correct in ,my understanding or am i missing some thing

couldn't understand the fees etc can any one which was transferred from HDFC/ICICI bank to a Oz account advise what these are like also the form says they cant commit on the fees of the destination bank charges ? any idea on these ?

I enquired about currency exchange / forex purchase the rep offered a travel card didnt actually understand how this is different from my normal international debit card except that the exchange rate of the day I buy and fill the card applies and not the day of transaction applies


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

ojhaa, I have the same question, but I believe it is best if you open a new thread specifically about this subject. Thanks!


----------



## vishank (Jul 1, 2013)

ojhaa said:


> This ones probably for those who have already opened accounts transferred money ?
> 
> I visited the bank recently to figure out the procedure to transfer funds unfortunately landed up on a counter with not so good rep
> 
> ...




I had transferred to an Australian Account through ICICI Bank "Funds transfer abroad option in Online" you need to have Bank Name , Branch Name, City, Name of Account holder, Account number, BSB( for Australian Banks) ,Swift Code.

The rate that gets used will be the date of debit in your account.
the transfer get finished in 3 working days.

HDFC -- I wouldnt suggest doing it online as there are lots of restrictions on amount to be transferred online .. 


i hope this helps.


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

vishank said:


> I had transferred to an Australian Account through ICICI Bank "Funds transfer abroad option in Online" you need to have Bank Name , Branch Name, City, Name of Account holder, Account number, BSB( for Australian Banks) ,Swift Code.
> 
> The rate that gets used will be the date of debit in your account.
> the transfer get finished in 3 working days.
> ...


How about SBI?


----------



## vishank (Jul 1, 2013)

RR said:


> How about SBI?


Notsure about sbi.. Discussed with a friend about another option.. We can try forex agents who can give a better rate than banks . As the amounts we transfer would be huge there could be some savings on the rate offered.


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

vishank said:


> Notsure about sbi.. Discussed with a friend about another option.. We can try forex agents who can give a better rate than banks . As the amounts we transfer would be huge there could be some savings on the rate offered.


Forex agents? How they transfer it into our oz acc?


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

vishank said:


> I had transferred to an Australian Account through ICICI Bank "Funds transfer abroad option in Online" you need to have Bank Name , Branch Name, City, Name of Account holder, Account number, BSB( for Australian Banks) ,Swift Code.
> 
> The rate that gets used will be the date of debit in your account.
> the transfer get finished in 3 working days.
> ...


Hi Vishank thanks this was really helpful I do have an old ICICI account Which I have just maintained over the years ,so will use that does this require to be enabled at a branch or you just had the option by default in your login to ICICI bank ( I am assuming you have a normal SB or Salary account with them)


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

RR said:


> Forex agents? How they transfer it into our oz acc?


I think this would be cash transaction (I Guess)


----------



## vishank (Jul 1, 2013)

RR said:


> Forex agents? How they transfer it into our oz acc?


Let me try to get more details from my friend on this and update here.


----------



## vishank (Jul 1, 2013)

ojhaa said:


> Hi Vishank thanks this was really helpful I do have an old ICICI account Which I have just maintained over the years ,so will use that does this require to be enabled at a branch or you just had the option by default in your login to ICICI bank ( I am assuming you have a normal SB or Salary account with them)


It was a default option provided online. I had a salary account with them earlier but now only a normal sb.


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi all,

I will be migrating to Australia and next year and my passport will expire in 2015.

I would like to know what is the process when my passport will expire, will I have to renew it in my country? Once I enter Australia will I get an ID card or passport as identification document?

To summarise which identification will be used in Australia if my passport get expired?

Thanks a lot for your help

Regards
Vincent


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

Vincentluf said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I will be migrating to Australia and next year and my passport will expire in 2015.
> 
> ...


I dont know about the process once you are in Aus, i will let the Seniors answer that. 
But IMHO, it would be much easier to get it renewed before moving.


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

Vincentluf said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I will be migrating to Australia and next year and my passport will expire in 2015.
> 
> ...


When the time comes (usually six months before the passport expires), you will have to renew it at the Embassy (Canberra) or Consulate (other cities) of Mauritius in Australia. Or you can renew it right now at the proper location in your country, much easier.

All addresses for Mauritius Embassy and Consulates are listed here: http://www.gov.mu/portal/sites/mfamission/canberra/mission.htm


----------



## Raghuram (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello rkv146 & others.

Greetings. I am new to the forum. I have been following your posts with great interest. I am visa (189) ready and planning a move in Jan '13. Would be nice to know specifically your experiences in the job market. I am an SAP ABAP Con (~7 yrs exp ) in India. I have been following other threads too in this forum. It has been both educative and informative at the same time. The data related to Aussie jobs posted here is largely statistical and I (and others) am not able to form any definitive conclusions about the job market. Would be nice to hear from you. A lot of advice seems to be along the lines of "take the plunge and grind it out like everyone else" kinds. What is the ground situation over there? I am planning a move to Melbourne and stay a friend for a couiple of weeks and then look for shared accomodation. 

Any SAP ABAP migrants here? Would love to hear your experiences. I am from Hyderabad, just in case you want to hook up. 

Thanks for your lively posts and keep it coming. 

Cheers,
Raghuram


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

vishank said:


> Let me try to get more details from my friend on this and update here.


Got some info on money transfer. As our fellow expat said forex agents give better conversion rates. Go for a small agent as they would offer competitive rates than the big fishes like Thomas cook... as far the banks are concerned ICICI provides the highest conversion rates, y'day it was around 56 but they were selling it @ 58.


----------



## ojhaa (Apr 3, 2013)

RR said:


> Got some info on money transfer. As our fellow expat said forex agents give better conversion rates. Go for a small agent as they would offer competitive rates than the big fishes like Thomas cook... as far the banks are concerned ICICI provides the highest conversion rates, y'day it was around 56 but they were selling it @ 58.


Could be but if its a cash transaction isnt there a risk say of having fake notes which not only would lose you money but might land you in trouble in OZ when found in possession


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

ojhaa said:


> Could be but if its a cash transaction isnt there a risk say of having fake notes which not only would lose you money but might land you in trouble in OZ when found in possession


No I'm talking about Bank transfer.... currency conversion may be risky as u said...


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

How our fellow expats did currency conversion? Suggestions pls


----------



## gigs1981 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hello Guyz & Galz,

I have recieved my state sponsorship and now will be submitting my Visa application.

Please if anyone can tell me that how much time we get to upload our docs, once we make the payment and submit the application.

Thanks and Regards
Gigs

Have A Nice Weekend All


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

Hi All, 

Folks i needed an information. Will the airlines ask for our epxired and cancelled passports? 
I have arround 3 expired and cancelled passport. Will i need them all or just the last cancelled passport?


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

saintkamy said:


> Dear mates
> Im planning to migrate around 10 of January and wish to stay in Adelaide.
> I have some friends in other states but couldn't find one in S.A, can anybody suggest how to find shared accommodation offshore plz help me out.
> Thanks in advance


try airbnb.com / gumtree.


----------



## AmitKumar02 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi All,

Please suggest what to be done if passport needs to be renewed after getting grant. How and whom to notify the changes in passport details??

Thanks.


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

RR said:


> How our fellow expats did currency conversion? Suggestions pls


RR, VISHANK,

Did you guys get any info on how the forex agents will do bank transfer to our NAB account? 

RR,

Countdown might have began on yyour end..only a week to go.. :-D 
What all preparation is going on? Like applying for jobs? Have you finalized accommodation?

Be in touch here.. All the very best!


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

I got CO assigned on 25 Nov. I uploaded all documents like PCC and done with my medicals by 30 Nov. But I can not see any action from CO till date. On immi portal, for health checkups the message reads like: 

No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection.

What is the meaning of this message? Can senior fellows comment on this?


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

Can anyone please update me on the following query:
i want to check whether you have been able to access your grant letter online by logging into the application. I cannot generate my grant letter by logging into the application.
Thanks.


----------



## ROY2013 (May 23, 2013)

terminator1 said:


> Can anyone please update me on the following query:
> i want to check whether you have been able to access your grant letter online by logging into the application. I cannot generate my grant letter by logging into the application.
> Thanks.


Yes, I am able to access using the Visa Grant Number. However, not able to see the details if using TRN.

https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query


----------



## terminator1 (May 25, 2013)

ROY2013 said:


> Yes, I am able to access using the Visa Grant Number. However, not able to see the details if using TRN.
> 
> https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query


thanks for the reply. Even i faced the same problem. my query was related to the online application that one uses to upload documents at the time of filing of the visa application .


----------



## s_agrasen (Aug 17, 2013)

*SA Adelaide*

Hey, 

Got my visa for SA Adelaide, and now real journey begins, 

Does any one have Dos and Donts list while preparing ourself for SA Migration? Please share it. Of course, SA Migration website has eveything, but real experience can help us to prepare better.


----------



## subhadipbose (Jul 31, 2012)

*Shared Accomodation available in Melbourne CBD !!!*

Hello Friends,

Fully furnished studio accommodation is available for share for 1 additional person (Male) for 2 months from Jan 2014 till March 2014. Total 2 people will be sharing the apartment.

Total Rent - AUD 775 per month per person. All bills inclusive.

(Unlimited Internet, Electricity, Water, Cable, Gas - All included in rent)

Appliances include : Fridge, TV, Washing m/c & Drier, microwave, dishwasher, toaster, coffee maker, sofa, bed w/ pillows, and all the kitchen utencils.

There is no bond for this rental apartment and no lease breakage charges. 

Address: The Residential Apartments, 602/243 Franklin Street, Melbourne, VIC 3000
NOTE : This is 5 mins walk to Bourke, Flinders and Collins street and the building is situated right in front of Queen Victoria market in CBD. You won't incur any travelling/conveyance expense as well. Moreover I myself stay here ....  

It is ideal for anyone moving to AUS and need some time to settle down and look for an accommodation.

P:S: Please PM me if you are really interested for further details.

Cheers !!
Subhadip 
+61-432365308


----------



## saintkamy (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi mates
Anyone with accommodation in S.A plz let me know


----------



## sikandarskhan (Aug 2, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> dear all,
> 
> i finally received the golden/magic mail today... I am feeling very happy and delighted...
> 
> ...



congrats...


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

Jack_g3 said:


> RR, VISHANK,
> 
> Did you guys get any info on how the forex agents will do bank transfer to our NAB account?
> 
> ...


Sorry man... I was in 11th hour rush so could not reply you.. yes I transferred it thru for ex agents. Kindly check for better deal in ur city


----------



## dreamer2014 (Dec 25, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I finally received the Golden/Magic Mail Today... I am feeling very happy and delighted...
> 
> ...



thank you for sharing your journey with us, very inspirational. i havnt checked all the pages here in this thread but im curious did your daughter celebrate her 1st birthday in Melbourne with you? Happy holidays to you and your family. Wish you all the best xxx


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

dreamer2014 said:


> thank you for sharing your journey with us, very inspirational. i havnt checked all the pages here in this thread but im curious did your daughter celebrate her 1st birthday in Melbourne with you? Happy holidays to you and your family. Wish you all the best xxx



Thank You dreamer for the Wishes!! Wish you and your family a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year. My family came over here on May 15th itself!! So we Celebrated our Daughter's 1st BDay here .. As I message you we are heading for Philip Island to Celebrate and enjoy the Holidays..

All the Best to you as well.

Cheers..

RK


----------



## dreamer2014 (Dec 25, 2013)

rkv146 thank you for your wishes, but i never got any message from you dear...if you sent a message can you resend it again thanks.
your story proves if we have a dream it can come true, if we only remained determined and be patient... and not give up...
enjoy the trip to philip island with your family and have a magical Christmas and new year
xxx


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

dreamer2014 said:


> rkv146 thank you for your wishes, but i never got any message from you dear...if you sent a message can you resend it again thanks.
> your story proves if we have a dream it can come true, if we only remained determined and be patient... and not give up...
> enjoy the trip to philip island with your family and have a magical Christmas and new year
> xxx


Hi,

Which Message are you referring, If u need anything can u PM me...
Thanks for the Wishes again..!!

Regards
RK


----------



## dreamer2014 (Dec 25, 2013)

Sorry RK i misread the message part hehehe....
Have a lovely holiday


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

RR said:


> Sorry man... I was in 11th hour rush so could not reply you.. yes I transferred it thru for ex agents. Kindly check for better deal in ur city


Hello RR,

Can you please name some agents ? You are from which city ? What about transfer fees ?

I am also looking to transfer funds to my NAB account.

Regards.


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey RR,

Thanks for replying. I have similar questions like Jyoti is having. BTW how was your x-mas in Oz?

Cheers.


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

jyotikhtr said:


> Hello RR,
> 
> Can you please name some agents ? You are from which city ? What about transfer fees ?
> 
> ...


Pls check in your respective city.... Google for forex agents. Don't go for big fishes like Thomas cook n western union ... neither do it in banks, call them n enquire then u may get an idea which one gives better rate. 

Forex agents would also help in transferring money. They have a seperate link with the bank. So go thru 'em....


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

RR said:


> Pls check in your respective city.... Google for forex agents. Don't go for big fishes like Thomas cook n western union ... neither do it in banks, call them n enquire then u may get an idea which one gives better rate.
> 
> Forex agents would also help in transferring money. They have a seperate link with the bank. So go thru 'em....


I am thinking to go with www.bookmyforex.com.

Regards.


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

jyotikhtr said:


> I am thinking to go with www.bookmyforex.com.
> 
> Regards.


where r u from? and where u r heading to?... oh ok i got it from your signature u r heading to sydney right?


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

RR said:


> where r u from? and where u r heading to?... oh ok i got it from your signature u r heading to sydney right?


I am from Delhi. Yes, flying to Sydney.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

I recently found out that you can open an overseas account using your existing account details with citibank. The citi's exchange rates were pretty good too. anyone willing to try?

Here in australia, citibank has almost no atms but they allow you to withdraw from st.georges and westpac which you will find almost anywhere.

And oh, the reason for mentioning citibank here is that citibank's account is zero balance and zero charge account. just like nab and ing direct. but to open citi and ing direct accounts, you will need to complete 100 point check which is possible only after you get your medicare card.


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

madrag said:


> I recently found out that you can open an overseas account using your existing account details with citibank. The citi's exchange rates were pretty good too. anyone willing to try?
> 
> Here in australia, citibank has almost no atms but they allow you to withdraw from st.georges and westpac which you will find almost anywhere.
> 
> And oh, the reason for mentioning citibank here is that citibank's account is zero balance and zero charge account. just like nab and ing direct. but to open citi and ing direct accounts, you will need to complete 100 point check which is possible only after you get your medicare card.


I don't think this is true. I have applied for Citibank NRO/NRE account from India. Minimum balance is Rs. 60,000 and the Citi Executive told me that it is NOT possible to open a Citi overseas Account from India.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

jyotikhtr said:


> I don't think this is true. I have applied for Citibank NRO/NRE account from India. Minimum balance is Rs. 60,000 and the Citi Executive told me that it is NOT possible to open a Citi overseas Account from India.


Interesting... because you can open an indian account from australia and transfer money instantly.

https://www.citibank.com.au/aus/banking/moving-to-australia.htm


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

madrag said:


> Interesting... because you can open an indian account from australia and transfer money instantly.
> 
> https://www.citibank.com.au/aus/banking/moving-to-australia.htm


Well, this is news to me too. Let me go through this link and check with the Citi Executive in India. 

Regards.


----------



## snehaaus (Nov 19, 2011)

rooroo said:


> VISA granted today!


Congrats!!


----------



## snehaaus (Nov 19, 2011)

Hello all.. once again... i had stepped away from the scene for a short while.. got busy with work and the little one... now decided to get back on track..
our travel plans are for Feb'14 which is fast approaching and we are freaaakin out!!

Havent started any planning yet - but the basic plan is to let hubby face the sun and get settled (hopefullt :fingerscrossedwhile i try to hold the fort here..
It is a scary phase, and you will have many come to tell that you are doing a big foolish mistake :crazy:... but i believe that nothing in life is decided or certain.. about 2 years ago we were making plans of buying a flat here in bangalore and settling in.. Australia was never in our minds.. a year ago we simple thought of applying with absolutely no faith in getting the visa.. had umpteen hurdles especially related to my passport and thought it would never go through... but finally landed with the visa... a total surprise.. i thought my hubby was joking when he called me to share the news.. i wouldnt believe him until i saw the mail myself.. 
so here we are ready to make the plunge... we dont know what the future holds.. but hoping for the best ..Please pray for us.. ray:


My wishes to all the aspirants out there... hope to meet you guys out there soon!!

and my congrats to those who made it and the others who are taking their baby steps as we speak...

-Sneha


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

snehaaus said:


> Hello all.. once again... i had stepped away from the scene for a short while.. got busy with work and the little one... now decided to get back on track..
> our travel plans are for Feb'14 which is fast approaching and we are freaaakin out!!
> 
> Havent started any planning yet - but the basic plan is to let hubby face the sun and get settled (hopefullt :fingerscrossedwhile i try to hold the fort here..
> ...


Hi

Congrats and Best wishes for your New Journey.

Santhosh


----------



## asimak77 (Oct 28, 2013)

May you get the best you deserve  and keep posting updates on every baby step. This will become a trail for anyone walking the same path. I am sure future holds warmth and prosperity for you and others to come.

- Ahmed


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

snehaaus said:


> Hello all.. once again... i had stepped away from the scene for a short while.. got busy with work and the little one... now decided to get back on track..
> our travel plans are for Feb'14 which is fast approaching and we are freaaakin out!!
> 
> Havent started any planning yet - but the basic plan is to let hubby face the sun and get settled (hopefullt :fingerscrossedwhile i try to hold the fort here..
> ...


Hello Sneha,

I totally agree with you. We too have a taken a hard decision, quitting our well settled jobs, again out there in the job market looking for jobs.

My spouse and myself are traveling to Sydney in second week of April. 

Where are you guys planning to settle ?

All the best to you.


----------



## snehaaus (Nov 19, 2011)

jyotikhtr said:


> Hello Sneha,
> 
> I totally agree with you. We too have a taken a hard decision, quitting our well settled jobs, again out there in the job market looking for jobs.
> 
> ...


Hello jyotikhtr. ...
we plan to take the plunge in feb..we have 1 yr old... so hubby flies first n if all goes well we join in later. .. thats just our strategy to keep expenses at bay...


----------



## jyotikhtr (Nov 24, 2012)

snehaaus said:


> Hello jyotikhtr. ...
> we plan to take the plunge in feb..we have 1 yr old... so hubby flies first n if all goes well we join in later. .. thats just our strategy to keep expenses at bay...


We were also thinking the same initially, but we heard from few people that Aus companies prefer people who have their family in Australia. Moreover, when we calculated the money involved, the risk is worth taking as our life would become easy even if either of us is able to procure a job.


----------



## manpreetgala (Dec 15, 2013)

Congrates Bro. Nice to hear that You made it.
good luck to you and your lovely Family.
Cheers


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

Time to celebrate! 100 pages crossed! Cheers - RKV, ANJ and all senior members..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

snehaaus said:


> Hello all.. once again... i had stepped away from the scene for a short while.. got busy with work and the little one... now decided to get back on track..
> our travel plans are for Feb'14 which is fast approaching and we are freaaakin out!!
> 
> Havent started any planning yet - but the basic plan is to let hubby face the sun and get settled (hopefullt :fingerscrossedwhile i try to hold the fort here..
> ...



All the Best!! Wishing you a Very Happy New Year!!

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

manpreetgala said:


> Congrates Bro. Nice to hear that You made it.
> good luck to you and your lovely Family.
> Cheers


Thank You!! Wish you a very HAppy New Year!!

Regards
RK


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Jack_g3 said:


> Time to celebrate! 100 pages crossed! Cheers - RKV, ANJ and all senior members..


Thanks Jack!!

Happy New Year!!

Regards
RK


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

I read loads of post here and other threads also - about best months for IT jobs. Sometime back I heard Jan - March are best months. But when I read thread from Anjali - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/70151-preparation-so-far-20.html

I found that July - Sept months are best for jobs. 

Now my question for senior fellow members - which months are best that open IT jobs market?

Reply most awaited.....


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Jack_g3 said:


> I read loads of post here and other threads also - about best months for IT jobs. Sometime back I heard Jan - March are best months. But when I read thread from Anjali - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ng-australia/70151-preparation-so-far-20.html
> 
> I found that July - Sept months are best for jobs.
> 
> ...


Jan is definetly very slow.. People are off on Holidays school Vacations etc.. Feb to March it would be good.. or else July when the financial year starts...;


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

Many Thanks RKV..

It seems that April - June is kind of dull period for job markets as winding up of year continues in these months..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Jack_g3 said:


> Many Thanks RKV..
> 
> It seems that April - June is kind of dull period for job markets as winding up of year continues in these months..


Could Be, but I landed here towards 3rd week of April and did manage to get a job in 2 weeks . It also depends on the market and the company requirement.. However the safe window would be Feb-April or July-October...

Regards
RK


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

*i got my visa grant today-glad to join this thread*

hi there,

today i have received my long awaiting visa grant and i am on cloud nine now. This forum has been of great help indeed and i made very good friendship with many people. Hope my future in Australia will be an outstanding one. Cheers!


----------



## kimh (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi Seniors,

I have read a lot about migrants being rejected in interviews because they do not have local experience. Just wanted to clarify about this term. Is it :

1. Work experience in the state you are applying for a job?

2. Work experience in Australia?

Like, I have 6 months of work experience in WA but I have applied for Victoria's state sponsorship. Will it be considered as 'Local Experience'? Please clarify.

Thanks
Kimh


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

kimh said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I have read a lot about migrants being rejected in interviews because they do not have local experience. Just wanted to clarify about this term. Is it :
> 
> ...


local experience here refers to the experience gained inside Australia and is not restricted to a particular state. in your case, it is a local experience.


----------



## vijay_239939 (Jul 4, 2011)

good satya its a new year gift for you,you have more reasons to party tonight that means!


----------



## karnavidyut (Oct 22, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there,
> 
> today i have received my long awaiting visa grant and i am on cloud nine now. This forum has been of great help indeed and i made very good friendship with many people. Hope my future in Australia will be an outstanding one. Cheers!


Congrats Sathiya! All the best for the big leap now 
Do keep us all posted about your experiences....Wish you a happy new year! 

When and where are you planning to go?


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Could Be, but I landed here towards 3rd week of April and did manage to get a job in 2 weeks . It also depends on the market and the company requirement.. However the safe window would be Feb-April or July-October...
> 
> Regards
> RK


Yeah, you are right. Now I have more clarity over the situation there. Thanks a ton buddy!


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

karnavidyut said:


> Congrats Sathiya! All the best for the big leap now
> Do keep us all posted about your experiences....Wish you a happy new year!
> 
> When and where are you planning to go?


hi karna, thanks a lot for your wishes, first of all. i have 2 plans now. Plan A is trying to get a job offer from being in india itself (this is difficult) by exploring many things such as market trends for my occupation, pays, feasibility of jobs matching my skills set etc. at least for 1-2 months. In the meantime, i am planning to decorate my resume by adding some ingredients otherwise called certifications, online course, learning, field training etc.

If plan A doesn't work, i will immigrate to Australia dn find the jobs there which may be taken into account later. I am open to any cities of Australia but prefer Sydney or Melbourne.


----------



## SunFlower48 (Oct 19, 2013)

*Oci*

Hi RK,
As I understand you are a senior EXPAT here. Congratulations for your visa.
I have a question regarding OCI (Overseas Citizen of India)
In form 80, there are 2 different questions
1- Do you have any other passport/travel documents?
2- Are you a citizen of any other country?
I wanted to know if I should answer YES to the first question or not?
OCI is not a passport but it is in fact a travel document.
In previous stages where ever it asked are u a citizen of any other country? I said YES as I am an overseas citizen of India, but where ever it asked "Do you have any other passport" I said NO, but in form 80, it's a bit different. It is asking if I have any other "passport/travel document"?
Do you know what is the best answer?
And are you in Melbourne now?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## s_agrasen (Aug 17, 2013)

hi to all, 

i am planning to move in APR 14 first week to SA. intially, going alone, and looking for room mates. interested ones can do PM. M/29


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

s_agrasen said:


> hi to all,
> 
> i am planning to move in APR 14 first week to SA. intially, going alone, and looking for room mates. interested ones can do PM. M/29


hey s_agrasen, that's great!! When did you get your grant? Please update your signature....congrats mate!


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi folks,

Wishing everyone a Happy New Year, may the new year bring new hopes and dreams being fulfilled as many of us make our journey to Australia.

I was trying to access my visa details on VEVO, however it was giving me an error, anyone else facing the same issue? I got my grant in September 2013.

Thanks,

Earl


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

*Sorting inputs from everyone*

Note:
*I am in a fix to make a decision and hence posting this in more than one thread. Kindly bear with me. Inputs from all corners will help me make a informed decision.*

Dear All,

Wish you a very happy 2014.

Currently, I have a India start-up in recruitment space that is willing to setup in Australia. The pay can be between '*nothing to something to based on commission*'. If I take up the Oz branch role, it might be a struggle to setup business as it is a new market. However, that might give me some experience in Oz business scene and much better if the start-up concept does well in future.

My question is, will such an experience (marketing an Indian company in Oz) be considered as an Oz experience that will help me secure job if this start-up fails to take off in a big way? (touch wood...:fingerscrossed

Inputs are welcome.

Thanks,
Varuni


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

varuni said:


> Note:
> *I am in a fix to make a decision and hence posting this in more than one thread. Kindly bear with me. Inputs from all corners will help me make a informed decision.*
> 
> Dear All,
> ...


Hi Varuni,

I think you might be asking the wrong question at the wrong place since what you seek is career related opinions or advice whereas this is an immigration forum. Your audience choice here isn't really relevant or perhaps qualified to answer this since neither will they be from your industry nor will they have insight into the Australian business/trends. It's a tough crowd to be asking your question and I'm not sure how best can anyone answer this for you.

You would be better suited to ask this question in Oz related career focused forums or in LinkedIn groups where professionals can provide a legitimate answer to your important question.

Having been in Australia myself, I honestly cannot answer your question since it's very subjective and dependent on how Oz recruiters evaluate a candidate and work experience.

I do hope you find the answers you are looking for, here or elsewhere. Goodluck!


----------



## sgn1982 (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi All, 

I would like to get advice from seniors.

My situation, i am holding invite to apply for 190 visa under WA state. I need to claim 8+years experience in order to achieve 60 points also has declared on EOI.

In my first experience i only have detailed reference letter, relieving letter, salary certificate and few pay slips. But my worry is i dont have bank statements, tax letters or pf statements.

Seniors pls advise me whether the above is enough for overseas experience evidence?? 

Thank you

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


----------



## MayankChaturvedi (Dec 23, 2013)

HI ALL, 
I received my Visa Grant letter on 04/01/2014 

I am planning to go to Australia by August 2014 . 

I am confuse as i am not able to decide which city should i land. 

my experience is 6+ year in Project Planning & Control. 

Please advice me. 

thanks


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

MayankChaturvedi said:


> HI ALL,
> I received my Visa Grant letter on 04/01/2014
> 
> I am planning to go to Australia by August 2014 .
> ...


hi there, first of all, congrats for achieveing visa grant. i recommend you to research on the job openings and scope for your occupation in various cities in australia, such as sydney, melbourne, adelaide, brisbane etc through job sites like SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site, Jobs and recruitment in Australia | Hays - Recruiting experts worldwide, Find Jobs. Build a Better Career. Find Your Calling. | CareerOne.com.au, Jobs, Employment & Careers @ MyCareer etc.

Share your resume with all employers and recruitment agencies so that you will get an idea about your career prospects.


----------



## MayankChaturvedi (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks for reply. 

is it possible to get job before coming there , there is any agency which are recruiting individual for Australia .


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

MayankChaturvedi said:


> Thanks for reply.
> 
> is it possible to get job before coming there , there is any agency which are recruiting individual for Australia .


I heard its almost impossible to get job from outside of Australia. Recruiters prefer candidates for f2f interviews rather telephonic interviews. Try your luck mate. If you are lucky you can always find one. All the Best!


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey RR,

Hows everything? How is your experience till now?

Cheers..


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

sgn1982 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to get advice from seniors.
> 
> ...



Try arranging bank statements and tax letters, COs will ask for it. You can contact previous employers they will provide Form-16 and banks for statements.


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

I am moving to Canberra on 12th March. Anyone going there around this time?


----------



## Razaqng (Jun 15, 2013)

Anyone going to Adelaide in early late January/February and willing to share accommodation, let's discuss. Cheers


----------



## NBR (Sep 11, 2012)

sgn1982 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to get advice from seniors.
> 
> ...


If your employer as deducted PF from your salary then you shld be able to download E-PF- passbook
Epfo (Govt. of India)

-NBR


----------



## sgn1982 (Jun 2, 2013)

NBR said:


> If your employer as deducted PF from your salary then you shld be able to download E-PF- passbook
> Epfo (Govt. of India)
> 
> -NBR



As i was an temporary staff in that, no deduction of PF, also no tax, and my salary is paid in hand.

Thank you


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

sgn1982 said:


> As i was an temporary staff in that, no deduction of PF, also no tax, and my salary is paid in hand.
> 
> Thank you


hi there, You can deal your situation with "salary certificate" which is an official document that specifies your annual salary for every year mentioning the fact that your salary was paid in cash and hence unable to produce pay slips and bank statements. moreover, as my salary is exempted from income tax, i am not entitled for income tax statements.

Th sample format will be give below and please don't include any roles and responsibilities here as this is not reference letter. And i recommend you to get one salary certificate per year to prove that you are paid and this will be issued by your HR manager with their contact details on company's letterhead.
.
This is to certify that your name has been working with our company as your designation on full-time from dd/mm/yyyy till dd/mm/yyyy. 

As His salary is income-free and paid in cash, he is not entitled for pay slips, bank statements and income tax statements.

The annual remuneration offered to him for the fiscal year April 2012-March 2013 is xyz Rupees or any value.

if you would like to know more about his salary credentials, please don't hesitate to contact us.

Yours sincerely,

signature

Hr manager's name
designation
contact detail
email id:

official seal.


----------



## sgn1982 (Jun 2, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, You can deal your situation with "salary certificate" which is an official document that specifies your annual salary for every year mentioning the fact that your salary was paid in cash and hence unable to produce pay slips and bank statements. moreover, as my salary is exempted from income tax, i am not entitled for income tax statements.
> 
> Th sample format will be give below and please don't include any roles and responsibilities here as this is not reference letter. And i recommend you to get one salary certificate per year to prove that you are paid and this will be issued by your HR manager with their contact details on company's letterhead.
> .
> ...



Thank you Sathiyaseelan,,

you are so helpfull.


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

Good luck for a best future


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

Vinay,

Regarding first query: Have you uploaded or emailed the document which CO has requested? You have to email the document. Just uploading is not enough. There is a problem/error IMMI website in which, sometimes, CO don't see document you have uploaded.

2nd query: No idea. Seniors can throw some light on this.

Cheers..


----------



## vinayapte11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Jack_g3 said:


> Vinay,
> 
> Regarding first query: Have you uploaded or emailed the document which CO has requested? You have to email the document. Just uploading is not enough. There is a problem/error IMMI website in which, sometimes, CO don't see document you have uploaded.
> 
> ...


Thank for the reply jack. My agent has sent all the relevant documents on email to the CO. However, he has not uploaded them. I have created an IMMI account wherein I have downloaded my application. But last activity date is same as the lodging date and nothing is moving in that account.
SOme members had the opinion that the CO;s dont update the recd document status in immi account sometimes. You may get a grant directly.

But that wait is unbearable.


----------



## Jango911 (Sep 12, 2013)

snehaaus said:


> Hello all.. once again... i had stepped away from the scene for a short while.. got busy with work and the little one... now decided to get back on track..
> our travel plans are for Feb'14 which is fast approaching and we are freaaakin out!!
> 
> Havent started any planning yet - but the basic plan is to let hubby face the sun and get settled (hopefullt :fingerscrossedwhile i try to hold the fort here..
> ...


All the best MATE!!!


----------



## arshedbobbyc (May 1, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am planning to move to perth in feb 2014. Let me know if anyone is planning around then so that we can have a meet and plan it.


----------



## AmitKumar02 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you had a good new year start and happy Lohri/Sakranti/Eid to all.

Have one quick question to ask.

After I got the new passport following my Visa grant, I faxed Form 929 along with passports and even sent it through Speed post also.

I am still waiting my new passport to be updated in VEVO yet.

Any idea how long it takes for DIBP to update this information after they get form 929?

Thanks...


----------



## mikstylo (Jul 21, 2012)

AmitKumar02 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Hope you had a good new year start and happy Lohri/Sakranti/Eid to all.
> 
> ...


I did it for my wifey's new passport. I just scanned the Form 929 + her new passport(1st page)and emailed it to my CO. Received a reply the next business day that the details have been updated.

Miks


----------



## mothermary (Sep 29, 2013)

i got the acs +ve assesment today..but they deducted my 6 yrs of experience bez of insufficient documents .kindly guide me if any revalidation or solution for this problem to get points .they given only 2.5 yrs experience .


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

mothermary said:


> i got the acs +ve assesment today..but they deducted my 6 yrs of experience bez of insufficient documents .kindly guide me if any revalidation or solution for this problem to get points .they given only 2.5 yrs experience .


They always trim the experience and receive just what they need. Dont worry. Go for further. in Visa lodgement, u completely add your experience docs.


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi friends, 
i have some queries. Pls reply me if anyone knows these-
1. Can I land in any other state other than the sponsoring state (SA)
2. Legally can I apply for job in any other state other than SA.
3. What if I land in SA and then plan to move out to any other state for job without completing the 2 year term.
4. When applying for citizenship in the future, will there be any problems if you havent completed the stipulated 2 year term in SA.


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

*Sydney - Photo ID card*

Hello Expats,

Can anyone share your experiences in getting a PhotoID card in Sydney?
What documents you produced, how long did it take and if we can do it from Shared accommodation?

Thanks in advance,
Varuni


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

varuni said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> Can anyone share your experiences in getting a PhotoID card in Sydney?
> What documents you produced, how long did it take and if we can do it from Shared accommodation?
> ...


Hi Varuni,

Yes, you can apply from shared accommodation, generally they need proof of address which you can provide by either a bank statement, or anyone holding a photo id or drivers license from nsw can become an introducer for you, they need to write down there details on the form.

It is issued instantly, they take a photo and hand over the card in 5-10 minutes.

Hope it helps.


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

nuked said:


> Hi Varuni,
> 
> Yes, you can apply from shared accommodation, generally they need proof of address which you can provide by either a bank statement, or anyone holding a photo id or drivers license from nsw can become an introducer for you, they need to write down there details on the form.
> 
> ...




Nuked - It definitely helps!

I did not come across the introducer concept, will check it out.
Also, it is indicated that the bank statement should be for 1-year. Is it not mandatory?

Thanks,
Varuni


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

varuni said:


> Nuked - It definitely helps!
> 
> I did not come across the introducer concept, will check it out.
> Also, it is indicated that the bank statement should be for 1-year. Is it not mandatory?
> ...


If you provide an introducer, it shouldnt be a problem. its kind of a reference that someone who has a Photo Id or driver's license knows you and you stay at that address. I did not provide a bank statement. Its all on the form itself for photo id.


----------



## Manju (Oct 5, 2012)

nthakur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We got our grant on August 21st 2013 under 189.
> For Visa validation we are going to Australia for 10 days in December. My husband, I alongwith our 7+ months daughter are travelling.
> ...


Hi
Hope u hv ur visa validated. Hw was ur experience travelling with ur baby, pleaseshareur expr and things u carried alo g fr baby. I m also planning to make an initial visit with my 20 month old baby soon.


Please guide


----------



## vinayapte11 (Nov 12, 2013)

*The scenario for Finance & Accounts professionals*

Dear all,
I recently received my permanent residency (189). I belong to the Internal Audit profession. I recently got to know from a few people that the economic scenario in Australia is a bit of concern and that Accounts, Finance, audit professionals are affected.
I would request senior members to help me with their experiences. Any members from Finance, Accounts, Audit field who have made their trip and got a job?
I am planning to make a trip in March 2014. Would that be the right time?

Would request people who are already there to throw some light on the job scenario.

Thanks

Vinay


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

vinayapte11 said:


> Dear all,
> I recently received my permanent residency (189). I belong to the Internal Audit profession. I recently got to know from a few people that the economic scenario in Australia is a bit of concern and that Accounts, Finance, audit professionals are affected.
> I would request senior members to help me with their experiences. Any members from Finance, Accounts, Audit field who have made their trip and got a job?
> I am planning to make a trip in March 2014. Would that be the right time?
> ...


Hello Vinay,

I am from IT background. Just a information pointer which I wanted to share with you is that there are comparatively more job opening for all fields in the months from Feb-April and August-October as compared to other months. However there are many senior fellows over here have managed to get jobs in months of Nov-Dec which are considered as holiday months for Aus. So choice is yours buddy. Have a happy travel ahead


----------



## Kiran S Raizada (Jun 25, 2013)

vinayapte11 said:


> Dear all,
> I recently received my permanent residency (189). I belong to the Internal Audit profession. I recently got to know from a few people that the economic scenario in Australia is a bit of concern and that Accounts, Finance, audit professionals are affected.
> I would request senior members to help me with their experiences. Any members from Finance, Accounts, Audit field who have made their trip and got a job?
> I am planning to make a trip in March 2014. Would that be the right time?
> ...


Hey Vinay
From where you came to know about it? My husband is a CA working with big4 as an external auditor and with our 189 visa we are planning to move Australia (Perth) in coming March 2014. Your post made me a little worried. Please tell me your source of this news. Is it stand true seniors. Please advise. .


----------



## vinayapte11 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Be posititve*



Kiran S Raizada said:


> Hey Vinay
> From where you came to know about it? My husband is a CA working with big4 as an external auditor and with our 189 visa we are planning to move Australia (Perth) in coming March 2014. Your post made me a little worried. Please tell me your source of this news. Is it stand true seniors. Please advise. .


Hi Kiran,
Same here. Even I am planning for March 2014. 
I would say you do your bit of research. I have been allocated the VISA very recently and this is the first person I spoke to. He is a CA, CPA Australia who is from Melbourne.
However, one cannot get total idea based on just one example.
So what I would suggest is as a safety precaution you carrry enough finance to sustain for 3-4 months.
Because according to him there are cases where people got jobs in 15 days or even 3 months.
So dont worry. Different people will have different opinions. We have to be strong.
That is how I am trying to think. And do more research.
Start applying on seek.com.au and other websites.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## vinayapte11 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Thank you.*



Jack_g3 said:


> Hello Vinay,
> 
> I am from IT background. Just a information pointer which I wanted to share with you is that there are comparatively more job opening for all fields in the months from Feb-April and August-October as compared to other months. However there are many senior fellows over here have managed to get jobs in months of Nov-Dec which are considered as holiday months for Aus. So choice is yours buddy. Have a happy travel ahead


Thanks for your reply Jack. Will consider the above and then take final decision.

Thank you.

Regards,
Vinay


----------



## Kiran S Raizada (Jun 25, 2013)

vinayapte11 said:


> Hi Kiran,
> Same here. Even I am planning for March 2014.
> I would say you do your bit of research. I have been allocated the VISA very recently and this is the first person I spoke to. He is a CA, CPA Australia who is from Melbourne.
> However, one cannot get total idea based on just one example.
> ...


Thanks for your advice Vinay .
We have a resident friend in Perth who is offering support and guidance. Lets see. Are you permanently moving there? Alone? Whats your planning?


----------



## sgn1982 (Jun 2, 2013)

Dear all, 

Two days before i have submitted 190 visa 17 part application and paid fees.

In that application, i have missed to input secondary school for me and secondary school, higher secondary school and degree details for my wife. In that part for my part i put my diploma details and for my wife i put master degree details.

Seniors pls suggest me whether do i need i submit change of circumstances form for it?

Thank you.

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Expat Forum


----------



## harishpatarla (Sep 23, 2013)

Kiran S Raizada said:


> Hey Vinay
> From where you came to know about it? My husband is a CA working with big4 as an external auditor and with our 189 visa we are planning to move Australia (Perth) in coming March 2014. Your post made me a little worried. Please tell me your source of this news. Is it stand true seniors. Please advise. .


Hi guys

Sorry . I know this is not the right place to post this but you guys have been through all the process n I think you guys would be able to give better suggestions.

So here is the thing.

I worked in India for a company in a developer role and then worked in London for the same company as QA.

So basically one role fits for visa 189 n the other for 190. Not sure what to go for.

Any suggestions would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Kiran S Raizada (Jun 25, 2013)

harishpatarla said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Sorry . I know this is not the right place to post this but you guys have been through all the process n I think you guys would be able to give better suggestions.
> 
> ...


Hi there
I wont be a help technically but i know there is not much difference between both visas. With 189 visa you are free to work anythere in Australia whereas there is some time bound (of 2 years I think) with 190 visa. Rest you can found in so many other threads herein. 
Good luck


----------



## vinayapte11 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Hellooooo...*

Hi all,
I have recently received my grant on 30th January 2014. I am planning to visit Sydney mid march (18th March tentatively).
I was looking out for accomodation in Sydney... Are there any forum members in Sydney aware of any accomodation? I am coming alone and was looking out for a shared on as cheap as possible 
I am into Internal Audit and am also looking for oppurtunities in Internal Audit.
I would request the members in Sydney who are working there that if you come across any oppurtunities do let me know and I will send you my resume.

Any other members travelling same tim and looking for shared accomodation or any info do get in touch.

Cheers,
Vinay


----------



## d_shanke (Jun 7, 2012)

vinayapte11 said:


> Hi all,
> I have recently received my grant on 30th January 2014. I am planning to visit Sydney mid march (18th March tentatively).
> I was looking out for accomodation in Sydney... Are there any forum members in Sydney aware of any accomodation? I am coming alone and was looking out for a shared on as cheap as possible
> I am into Internal Audit and am also looking for oppurtunities in Internal Audit.
> ...


Guys..... anyone needing shared accommodation try contacting rajesh or shanti www.executivelife.com
It is run by an indian couple and they r very helpful.


----------



## vinayapte11 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Thanks Shanke*



d_shanke said:


> Guys..... anyone needing shared accommodation try contacting rajesh or shanti executivelife.com
> It is run by an indian couple and they r very helpful.


Thanks a lottt Shanke...I have immediately got in touch and posted a query on their website.
Are you also in Sydney? What industry are you from? Would be interested in knowing about your experience.

Cheers,
Vinay


----------



## Kiran S Raizada (Jun 25, 2013)

vinayapte11 said:


> Hi all,
> I have recently received my grant on 30th January 2014. I am planning to visit Sydney mid march (18th March tentatively).
> I was looking out for accomodation in Sydney... Are there any forum members in Sydney aware of any accomodation? I am coming alone and was looking out for a shared on as cheap as possible
> I am into Internal Audit and am also looking for oppurtunities in Internal Audit.
> ...


Hi!!
We are visiting Sydney on coming 2 March and looking for shared accommodation through airbnb.com. My husband is into audits too. By the time you will reach Sydney, we would have returned in India. This visit is only for visa validation plus to have a glimpse of job market there. I hope I will be a help to you as our target city and profession is same. Lets keep our fingers crossed. 
Regards


----------



## d_shanke (Jun 7, 2012)

vinayapte11 said:


> Thanks a lottt Shanke...I have immediately got in touch and posted a query on their website.
> Are you also in Sydney? What industry are you from? Would be interested in knowing about your experience.
> 
> Cheers,
> Vinay


Great... they should arrange accommodation but they need a minimum of 3 weeks commitment.
They charge approximately $202 per week per head all inclusive. All amenities are provided.
I am into c++...arrived Wednesday this week. .. have been applying for jobs... but no calls so far.... activated bank account. .. completed centrelink registration. ... it looks like many people compete against the same position. .. the best shot to get an interview is via internal reference. 
It's too early to comment anything more. .. I had come mentally prepared for this with funds to last for at least 3 months and to fight it out.... Would advise you the same. .. Be strong. . Be positive. .. paths should open up....
All the best. ..


----------



## vinayapte11 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Hi*



Kiran S Raizada said:


> Hi!!
> We are visiting Sydney on coming 2 March and looking for shared accommodation
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vinayapte11 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Hiii..thanks buddy..*



d_shanke said:


> Great... they should arrange accommodation but they need a minimum of 3 weeks commitment.
> They charge approximately $202 per week per head all inclusive. All amenities are provided.
> I am into c++...arrived Wednesday this week. .. have been applying for jobs... but
> 
> ...


----------



## d_shanke (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey vinay... glad you found it useful
Well... $202 does not include food...
But the unit has kitchen. .. so if u cn cook ur food... then it should not cost u more than $50...but again that's my opinion. .. I m a non veg guy. .. so i can manage with eggs and chicken too...
I carried some home made masala and some spices... remember no seeds and no milk or milk products. .. and it should not be wet.... a few utensils. .. and some home made dry snacks.. rest all u cn find here.

If u cn spare time for travel then u can try air asia... They fly to Sydney from cochin... and are very cheap.... fly from mumbai to cochin..... I m from pune... I flew from mumbai to cochin via spice jet and it was supposed to depart at 1:30 but departed at 5pm due to delays. Our air asia flight was scheduled to depart at 11:10 pm. So make sure you keep ample amount of buffer. The whole fare cost us 22K one way with 30 kg luggage. 
All the best. .. 

I will drop u a mail from my id.


----------



## snehaaus (Nov 19, 2011)

hi vinay... im soo sorry I went missing for a while.. we r soo busy with the closing ceremony here and I hardly get time to think of what should be taken care of once we get there.. hubby is traveling around same time. . mid March. . 16th probably.. if ur flying into cochin for ur flight we can arrange for a flight together if pos.. I think the company will do good on such a long journey...  we haven't decided on flight yet... but looking at options... I thought the baggage limit was 20kg n that seemed too less.. but I see sanke say it's 30.. have to recheck. . other than that is the flight comfy?? just checking cos its a loong flight na.. 

and vinay.. I would request that u post ur queries here itself.. it might help others like me to read through the preparations that everyone is going through and I am sure we all have the same set of qs accompanied by the same anxiety. .


----------



## d_shanke (Jun 7, 2012)

snehaaus said:


> hi vinay... im soo sorry I went missing for a while.. we r soo busy with the closing ceremony here and I hardly get time to think of what should be taken care of once we get there.. hubby is traveling around same time. . mid March. . 16th probably.. if ur flying into cochin for ur flight we can arrange for a flight together if pos.. I think the company will do good on such a long journey...  we haven't decided on flight yet... but looking at options... I thought the baggage limit was 20kg n that seemed too less.. but I see sanke say it's 30.. have to recheck. . other than that is the flight comfy?? just checking cos its a loong flight na..
> 
> and vinay.. I would request that u post ur queries here itself.. it might help others like me to read through the preparations that everyone is going through and I am sure we all have the same set of qs accompanied by the same anxiety. .


@snehaaus.... airasia being a no frills airway provides the option to customize your travel.... it provides a basic airfare rate... on top of which u cn design your food menu.... and ur luggage allowance limit (20/25/30/40 KG)... i wud suggest u prebook ur meals (at least 2) and choose your luggage limit appropriately... as far as comfort is concerned i wud not call it very comfortable and would rate it a 2.5 out of 5... ... but the comforting factor being we are at the least saving a 30-40% fare charges as compared to other flight tickets... all the best...


----------



## snehaaus (Nov 19, 2011)

hello d_sanke,
thank you for the executive life link.. very helpful.. is it possible to procure an accommodation before we get there??
my hubby is also into c++ windows... and he is coming down by mid march? have any consultancies contacted you yet? gud piece of advice in the previous post.. thank you for that..
best of luck for the job hunt... hope u get a job soon..


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

snehaaus said:


> hello d_sanke,
> thank you for the executive life link.. very helpful.. is it possible to procure an accommodation before we get there??
> my hubby is also into c++ windows... and he is coming down by mid march? have any consultancies contacted you yet? gud piece of advice in the previous post.. thank you for that..
> best of luck for the job hunt... hope u get a job soon..


ALl the Best Guys with your Job Search...
It would be Good if you can post few experience about Air asia, so That people who want the cheapest fare can compare it with other Airline experience..

Regards
RK


----------



## d_shanke (Jun 7, 2012)

snehaaus said:


> hello d_sanke,
> thank you for the executive life link.. very helpful.. is it possible to procure an accommodation before we get there??
> my hubby is also into c++ windows... and he is coming down by mid march? have any consultancies contacted you yet? gud piece of advice in the previous post.. thank you for that..
> best of luck for the job hunt... hope u get a job soon..


thanks for the best wishes.. will be needing them...
yes.. we got our accommodation booking done whilst we are in India.. just make sure to convey that you have booked your tickets and are flying on a given date.. if possible attach the tickets.... also we too would be finding a residence for ourselves.. and we are thinking of letting out one of our rooms to people who would require short stay... if u r not able to find anything.. get in touch with me and I will let u knw the then status......
i am able to find a few opening in C++.. but every opening has some special requirement which is challenging to be met .... nevertheless i happened to receive a couple of calls from consultant which is encouraging.. but no concrete steps so far.... hanging in there as long as it will take.....


----------



## d_shanke (Jun 7, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> ALl the Best Guys with your Job Search...
> It would be Good if you can post few experience about Air asia, so That people who want the cheapest fare can compare it with other Airline experience..
> 
> Regards
> RK


Hey RK,
You have been our inspiration all the way... your wish is my command.. :-D

well overall experience in Air Asia was just OK I would say...
The flight was AirBus... the checkin team was very co-operative.. I had booked 30 kg checkin ... and it ultimately weighed around 31.5KG......they were considerate enough to allow checkin bags overweight by 1.5 kg.. but mind you this might not be the case with everybody.... 
additionally we were allowed 7KG cabin and a laptop bag.. ideally weight of cabin + laptop bag should not be greater than 10Kg...dats wat they say...... we were three of us.. the seats were comfortable to sit, except for the size... they are good for a lean guy.. but might be very inconvenient for a hefty person.. the experience is like travelling in a slumber seat bus with three seats forming one unit..... 
considering our flight was scheduled to depart at 11 pm.. we had our lunch outside cochin airport at airport canteen.. very cheap food there i must say.....
we had pre-booked our food on air asia from KL to SYD... didn't feel the need for booking food from KOCHI to KL..... u cn carry some dry snacks to have at the KL airport .... b prepared to walk for at least 1 Km after the airbus lands at KL airport in order to reach the international transfer space where u will be quickly brisked for a security check...flight departs from KL airport to SYDNEY early morning,.....a breakfast meal consisting of pancakes and orange juice served with tea.. which was OK taste wise....... and chicken tikka biryani which was very tasty indeed.... i wud advice u to prebook meals (at least two)...since they r cheap when pre-booked.....the staff is nice.. but we were not happy since they served us breakfast very late i the morning .. almost at 11: 30 am... but then it worked out well since we had our main meal just one hour before landing.. and hence did not feel the need for dinner in Sydney.. but do carry some snacks so that you do not find yourself starving when India dinner time biological clock starts ticking during early early sydney morning.... @ air asia u need to buy everything.. so if u hv not booked a blanket make sure u caryy a jacket and/or shawl.... ultimately its all about saving money.. if u don't want to face the hardship then i would suggest to go for singapore which is the best.... or malaysian airlines...

hope this help...all d best

best regards,
damz


----------



## Kiran S Raizada (Jun 25, 2013)

Hey Shanke
I heard that the food served in Singapore Airlines is not good. Do you have any idea about it?
Thanks


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

d_shanke said:


> Hey RK,
> You have been our inspiration all the way... your wish is my command.. :-D
> 
> well overall experience in Air Asia was just OK I would say...
> ...


Thanks a Lot SHanke for finding the posts useful.. Also Thank you for the description about the airlines..
It would certainly very useful for people to get a view on various airlines and then decide which one to choose from..

I flew with Malaysian airlines and the experience was kind of Ok not great but not bad.. The wait time in KL was very short just 2 hours and the flight was also on time...
The food was also good...

All the best for your Journey and Job hunt!!...
Read in few posts that market is really opening up now and it may continue till end of May before the financial year ends...

One other Note to People who have lots of things to send.. Our family shipped around 30Kgs through India Post. The charge was around 11500 INR and we got the goods in 12 days...

So people who need to send lot of things can inquire there, its certainly cheaper than other courier carriers...

Good Luck to Everyone!!

Regards
RK


----------



## d_shanke (Jun 7, 2012)

Kiran S Raizada said:


> Hey Shanke
> I heard that the food served in Singapore Airlines is not good. Do you have any idea about it?
> Thanks


My cousin travels via Singapore Airlines and she had a similar opinion. ... but I do nt have a first hand experience. ... I guess Indian's might not like food on the airlines. .. but its just a matter of one day... so no big deal. .... :-D


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

For Indian taste, I'd say Malaysian and Singapore Airlines are the most suitable. When you book your flight it is best to ask for Indian meals, specially when traveling by Qantas unless you dont mind eating salmon, beef etc. The food we got in Qantas was good, we opted for Indian Vegetarian as I knew neither my husband nor my lil will enjoy anything else. I am fine with any cuisine but being a semi vegetarian doesnt help


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> One other Note to People who have lots of things to send.. Our family shipped around 30Kgs through India Post. The charge was around 11500 INR and we got the goods in 12 days...
> 
> So people who need to send lot of things can inquire there, its certainly cheaper than other courier carriers...


Which exact service of India Post did you use?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

misguided said:


> Which exact service of India Post did you use?


Its normal Parcel Service...
If you go to any Indian post office and just ask them theyw ill guide you..

Regards
RK


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Its normal Parcel Service...
> If you go to any Indian post office and just ask them theyw ill guide you..
> 
> Regards
> RK


Thanks mate . Is there any restriction on kind of stuff you can send ? ANy insurance available?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

misguided said:


> Thanks mate . Is there any restriction on kind of stuff you can send ? ANy insurance available?


Hi Mate I do not much in Detail.. I think it would be better if you visit India post website or may be call them.. If you are India you can directly visit the Post office and they would provide you details..
My family members did all the shipping so I dont know details.. I just received it in Melbourne at my home..lol!!

I found it very cheap and also the time frame was very reasonable so Thgt Ill let other members know about it..

Regards
RK


----------



## obelixous (Sep 1, 2010)

misguided said:


> Thanks mate . Is there any restriction on kind of stuff you can send ? ANy insurance available?


We used a courier and were not allowed to send electronic items or medicines.


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hi Mate I do not much in Detail.. I think it would be better if you visit India post website or may be call them.. If you are India you can directly visit the Post office and they would provide you details..
> My family members did all the shipping so I dont know details.. I just received it in Melbourne at my home..lol!!
> 
> I found it very cheap and also the time frame was very reasonable so Thgt Ill let other members know about it..
> ...


Thanks for the info . It has provided me with some pointers


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

obelixous said:


> We used a courier and were not allowed to send electronic items or medicines.


Thanks obelixous


----------



## vinayapte11 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Hi*



snehaaus said:


> hi vinay... im soo sorry I went missing for a while.. we r soo busy with the closing ceremony here and I hardly get time to think of what should be taken care of once we get there.. hubby is traveling around same time. . mid March. . 16th probably.. if ur flying into cochin for ur flight we can arrange for a flight together if pos.. I think the company will do good on such a long journey...  we haven't decided on flight yet... but looking at options... I thought the baggage limit was 20kg n that seemed too less.. but I see sanke say it's 30.. have to recheck. . other than that is the flight comfy?? just checking cos its a loong flight na..
> 
> and vinay.. I would request that u post ur queries here itself.. it might help others like me to read through the preparations that everyone is going through and I am sure we all have the same set of qs accompanied by the same anxiety. .


HI Sneha,
Going together seems to be a good idea. Are you based in Cochin? my only concern is taking domestic flight from Mumbai and as Shanko said I will have to take the afternoon flight so that I am prepared for unreasonable delays if any.

Suppose I reach Cochin right time then I have some 7-8 hours to spend with my 40kg luggage.. How do I manage that was something I was thinking about.

Secondly Air Asia ticket is for 13-14000 depending on different websites. Plus if you have to carry luggage with you upto 40kgs it goes to 19000. In flight entertainment and meal is optional for which one would spend another say 1000rs.

So 19000+1000+6000(mum-cochin flight) So total comes to 26000.

Malaysia Airlines is 32000 from Mumbai to Sydney (time will be much lesser)
Quantas is around 33000

Just a bit confused what to do 

In between what have you done for accomodation? 

Shanko these executive life guys have still not got in touch.

I guess I will have to call them. 

- Vinay


----------



## vinayapte11 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Hi RK. A few questions.*



rkv146 said:


> Thanks a Lot SHanke for finding the posts useful.. Also Thank you for the description about the airlines..
> It would certainly very useful for people to get a view on various airlines and then decide which one to choose from..
> 
> I flew with Malaysian airlines and the experience was kind of Ok not great but not bad.. The wait time in KL was very short just 2 hours and the flight was also on time...
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

No medicines, No liquid, No food, Nothing that can be caught at quarantine, if it is found, your things might never reach. My dad sent some aampapad, god knows what got to him, anyways, that was the only box that took 40 days, rest all boxes have always come within 15-16 days, give or take a few.

No insurance. just go to the bigger post office adn tell them you want to send bulk package. They have the normal one which is 700 INR per 100 Gms I think, but this one is bulk package. It is fairly simple. and mind it, not every post office does bulk parcels. They would want a list of things, a statement claiming this is a gift or is for personal use and has no commercial value.

I know people who send spices by Indian post, again, shocking but they have been getting them for years, Pune to Sydney.. Things people do


----------



## vinayapte11 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Hi ANJ*



anj1976 said:


> No medicines, No liquid, No food, Nothing that can be caught at quarantine, if it is found, your things might never reach. My dad sent some aampapad, god knows what got to him, anyways, that was the only box that took 40 days, rest all boxes have always come within 15-16 days, give or take a few.
> 
> No insurance. just go to the bigger post office adn tell them you want to send bulk package. They have the normal one which is 700 INR per 100 Gms I think, but this one is bulk package. It is fairly simple. and mind it, not every post office does bulk parcels. They would want a list of things, a statement claiming this is a gift or is for personal use and has no commercial value.
> 
> I know people who send spices by Indian post, again, shocking but they have been getting them for years, Pune to Sydney.. Things people do


Hi ANJ,
I guess you have been there for some time now. I know that RK is from the technical field if I am not wrong. Are you from Finance field? I was interested in knowing the dress code...daily as well as for interviews. If tie is required daily then I will have to buy more. If Suit is required for Interveiw that would mean an additional 10000rs. 
Secondly this question is for all....

When would be the right time to start applying? I am reaching there around 18th March. Though I mention in my application that I would not mind coming earlier if need be as per your convinience I feel 18 march is too far off for a recruiter. At the same time I want to start job hunt well in advance. So when would be the right time?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hii Vinay,

Here are the Response..

Hi RK,
I had a few questions. Well if someone else is aware even they may answer
1) Had you shipped any white goods to Melbourne? Say TV, washing machine, microwave oven, etc? I heard many people do so to save the cost.
RK: no I havent shipped any white Goods at all.. Just 2 weeks ago my inlaws shipped few dresses and other stuffs so thats why I posted the Indiapost details here... I feel with white goods there is lot of risk, if something happens even slight damage then its extra hassle for us to repair and other stuff...

2) Regarding job interview what is general dress code? Is a suit necessary? In normal office is it necessary to wear a tie? I already have a blazer and was wondering if I need to buy a suit. That would mean an additional Rs.10000 to my budget. 

RK: To be Very Honest I only Attended 2 Interviews here in Melbourne and I just wore Formal Full Hand shirts! No tie as well!!!! But I have been taking Interviews for last 2 to 3 months and I usually see 99% appearing in a Suit.. SO the Best suggestion would be to keep atleast 1 Suit and 1 blazer so that if you have to go 2 rounds you have different clothing!!

3) You went first and then came back and took family. Did you book a return ticket during your firstt journey or you booked a return ticket from Australia when you came back to pick up family?

RK: When i 1st arrived i came on one way tkt.. Then in mid May I booked 1 way tkt for my family and a Return tkt for myself.. I did this all over phone with Malaysian airlines office in Hyderabad and it was very smooth and easy...


Regards
RK




vinayapte11 said:


> rkv146 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a Lot SHanke for finding the posts useful.. Also Thank you for the description about the airlines..
> ...


----------



## vinayapte11 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Thank you.*



rkv146 said:


> Hii Vinay,
> 
> Here are the Response..
> 
> ...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Well There is no harm in applying but we should also be prepared for not getting any response or minimal response...
It again depends on individuals strategy!!

With Regards to Causal job again it depends on How much Money you Carry!! if you have enough then you can focus on Job search but if you dont have money and are finding tough to survive then obviously along with job search you have to do casual jobs..
So all These are individual preferences, but I suggest when you come atleast keep 2 to 3 months buffer to get a Job so Plan on that way and arrive and if you get a job sooner then there is nothing like it!!!

All the Best!!

Regards
RK


vinayapte11 said:


> rkv146 said:
> 
> 
> > Hii Vinay,
> ...


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

i m in gr8 problem!!!! 
My Visa is granted on 30th Jan. I made my final payment to my agency already. But its been 2 weeks he is not sending me my letter. I can see the result in the immaccount but they dont provide the grant letter as I choose the agency. 

Pl help what can i do? should i call DIBP for sending me letter? Will they help?


----------



## vinayapte11 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Dont wory you will get your letter*



simmi_mahmud said:


> i m in gr8 problem!!!!
> My Visa is granted on 30th Jan. I made my final payment to my agency already. But its been 2 weeks he is not sending me my letter. I can see the result in the immaccount but they dont provide the grant letter as I choose the agency.
> 
> Pl help what can i do? should i call DIBP for sending me letter? Will they help?


You approach your agent and remind him that he has MARA rules to follow and that he should immediately send you the grant letter. If not you will register a complaint with MARA. 
I am sure he will give you your letter....
Just have a look it you can download the letter from your account.
I think you should be able to.


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

vinayapte11 said:


> You approach your agent and remind him that he has MARA rules to follow and that he should immediately send you the grant letter. If not you will register a complaint with MARA.
> I am sure he will give you your letter....
> Just have a look it you can download the letter from your account.
> I think you should be able to.


No brother, my immiaccount dont show me letter. It just says Grant letter created. When i click on the view letter, it says no correspondence ....


----------



## vinayapte11 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Reason for not giving*



simmi_mahmud said:


> No brother, my immiaccount dont show me letter. It just says Grant letter created. When i click on the view letter, it says no correspondence ....



What is the reason he is not giving? What is he saying?
Is he a registered MARA agent?


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

vinayapte11 said:


> What is the reason he is not giving? What is he saying?
> Is he a registered MARA agent?


he is just saying my bank account is updated.... let me check whether i got the payment..... my accountant on leave..... the bank is rustic one... etc. 

My bank says it has credited the amount. Only Allah knows whats up.... he is registered one.


----------



## Kiran S Raizada (Jun 25, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> No brother, my immiaccount dont show me letter. It just says Grant letter created. When i click on the view letter, it says no correspondence ....


Hey there
We got our grant letter attached to a mail sent by our CO to our mail ID. Have you checked your mail id yet?


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

Kiran S Raizada said:


> Hey there
> We got our grant letter attached to a mail sent by our CO to our mail ID. Have you checked your mail id yet?


I authorized my Agency for all correspondence. That is the reason.


----------



## Kiran S Raizada (Jun 25, 2013)

But we too took the services of an agent. The CO asked a couple of things from us via a email sent directly to us. The role of an agent finished before that. He was required till all the visa application had got lodged.


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

Kiran S Raizada said:


> But we too took the services of an agent. The CO asked a couple of things from us via a email sent directly to us. The role of an agent finished before that. He was required till all the visa application had got lodged.


u asked him for letter?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I finally received the Golden/Magic Mail Today... I am feeling very happy and delighted...
> 
> ...


hi RK,

congrats buddy for your achievement with visa process and i wish you best of luck for your bright future.

Did you check my journey to Melbourne? it is very close to yours. In fact, i will be following in your route the naxt day you reach Melbourne. 

Regards,
sathiya


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Congrats Sathiya on grant and All the Best for your Job hunt..
Unfortunately my time line is one year older!!!! everything has happend in 2013 and now I am in Melb!!!lol..

Regards
RK



sathiyaseelan said:


> hi RK,
> 
> congrats buddy for your achievement with visa process and i wish you best of luck for your bright future.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiran S Raizada (Jun 25, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> u asked him for letter?


No. As I already mentioned in my previous post, we just got it through an attachment sent to my husband's mail ID by the CO.


----------



## simmi_mahmud (Aug 13, 2013)

Kiran S Raizada said:


> No. As I already mentioned in my previous post, we just got it through an attachment sent to my husband's mail ID by the CO.



Things got okay. I got the golden ( actually black-white) Grant letter. My agency is slowest one. !!!! I checked them in the VEVO. Wish me good luck for safe travelling.


----------



## Kiran S Raizada (Jun 25, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> Things got okay. I got the golden ( actually black-white) Grant letter. My agency is slowest one. !!!! I checked them in the VEVO. Wish me good luck for safe travelling.


Hey congratulations
Good luck dear
Keep us updated


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi RKV

I just read your posts & the wonderful thank you note. Its very inspiring. Would you like to share your views on the current job market in Melbourne.

Thanks


----------



## ashish1e834 (Jul 22, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> Things got okay. I got the golden ( actually black-white) Grant letter. My agency is slowest one. !!!! I checked them in the VEVO. Wish me good luck for safe travelling.




Congratulations Simmi :clap2:


----------



## vinayapte11 (Nov 12, 2013)

simmi_mahmud said:


> Things got okay. I got the golden ( actually black-white) Grant letter. My agency is slowest one. !!!! I checked them in the VEVO. Wish me good luck for safe travelling.


Hearty congratulations simmi..
Best wishes for a great life in Australia.


----------



## needpr (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi rkv146, I am in melbourne too..can you help me how to find a job here..its been 6 weeks for me and still no luck


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi, what does that mean when a certain occupation is not in the State nominated list?
1. Is it that state is no more sponsporing that occupation?
2. Applicants are overflowing in that particular category and hence the removal from the list?


----------



## rasikalex (Mar 5, 2014)

Hello, I have gone through this thread and I must say I have got lot of information regarding flights, banks and preparation to make prior our visit to aussi.. me and my husband got our PR on 25 of feb. We are planning to go by july in adelaide. In this thread I have not come across much about this city and would like to know if recently anyone have gone to Adelaide and would like to share their experiences so far ...like accommodation in adelaide ( shared or rent), overall experience.

Thanks in advance
Rasikalex


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

needpr said:


> Hi rkv146, I am in melbourne too..can you help me how to find a job here..its been 6 weeks for me and still no luck


Welcome to Melb... Stay patient use this time to work and build your skills,, things will work out...

Let m eknow if you need any help

Regards
RK


----------



## jsameer (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi Anjali

My husband is coming on March 24th to Melbourne. Any suggestions for initial accommodation would be helpful in CBD (whether to go for shared accommodation, how far is it safe, go for rental rooms or serviced apartment).
We would be joining him after 1 or 2 months later. Till that time he can search for house for rent.

Thanks
Sarika


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello Buddies,

I am planning to travel in June to Melbourne. I am from Pune. Who else is travelling to Melbourne? Lets can plan a meet over any weekend to discuss our queries and experience. This will help us to solve many problems like accommodation, air tickets, roommates if possible for future flat/room sharing.

Cheers,
J..
Please PM me for my email address if anyone would like to keep in contact.


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

Pune mates, those who are traveling to Melbourne and are interested in meet, plz PM me your email ID and contact details. We can plan a meet in Pune.

Cheers,
Jack..


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

simmi_mahmud said:


> Things got okay. I got the golden ( actually black-white) Grant letter. My agency is slowest one. !!!! I checked them in the VEVO. Wish me good luck for safe travelling.


congratulations and wish you all the best for your fruitful future in australia.:thumb::thumb::thumb:

Cheers!

sathiya


----------



## snehaaus (Nov 19, 2011)

hi all... so I just wished good luck and sent my husband off @ cochin airport @ arnd 2 today morning. .. he is traveling in emirates Airlines. .. it is going to be a long journey for him. .. abt 4 hrs to dubai and then a connection to Sydney which is 15 hrs... feeling worried and excited. .. it feels like it was just yesterday when we were discussing abt our oz plans and now we have come this far by Gods grace... and by the support of the umpteen kind members here. .... i hope the job hunt isnt too painful for him... I wish luck to all those who are making the move. .... @ expat forum ur @ the right consultants capable hands...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

snehaaus said:


> hi all... so I just wished good luck and sent my husband off @ cochin airport @ arnd 2 today morning. .. he is traveling in emirates Airlines. .. it is going to be a long journey for him. .. abt 4 hrs to dubai and then a connection to Sydney which is 15 hrs... feeling worried and excited. .. it feels like it was just yesterday when we were discussing abt our oz plans and now we have come this far by Gods grace... and by the support of the umpteen kind members here. .... i hope the job hunt isnt too painful for him... I wish luck to all those who are making the move. .... @ expat forum ur @ the right consultants capable hands...


All the Best!! I am sure he will get a job soon and you will be able to join him as well very soon!!

Stay positive!!
Best of Luck..

Regards
RK


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

Snehaaus,

All the very Best to you and all friends who are shifting to Oz.. everything will be fine soon..


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hello there,

Are there any buddies from us who are travelling to Melbourne in June - July 2014? People from Pune are preferred as we are planning to arrange a meet those who are travelling from Pune to Melbourne in this time frame. This meet will be helpful for us to share and learn experiences of others. The meet will be held in mid May 2014

If interested please PM me your contact details - email and phone no.

Cheers..


----------



## md1122 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have done my medicals and the clinic submitted them on 3rd of March and i was able to see in the eMedical with status completed and also in application status i am able to see "No health is required...." 
However, until now i didn't get any email or grant from the CO... is that normal ? what could be happening now?
Thanks.


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

Please check with your Case Officer. Case Officer contact details can be found in the email you received from Immigration department. Also please check whether you have submitted Police Clearance Certificate as per the requirements. You HAVE to EMAIL this certificate to your case officer. Hope this helps.

Cheers..


----------



## md1122 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jack_g3 said:


> Please check with your Case Officer. Case Officer contact details can be found in the email you received from Immigration department. Also please check whether you have submitted Police Clearance Certificate as per the requirements. You HAVE to EMAIL this certificate to your case officer. Hope this helps.
> 
> Cheers..


Thanks for your reply, i already sent the PCC almost a year ago per CO request and then i think i underwent external checks and then lately in 22 Feb i got a request from CO to do medicals and as i mentioned above the medicals were completed and uploaded on 3rd of March...


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

Ohh.. Ok..

In this case, you must contact your CO and request him/her about anything is required to be submitted. Medical reports evaluation takes time if something is observed in reports. Please check with your clinic whether all the reports are without any exceptions. I pray all medical reports are fine and without any problem. If everything goes well then you will receive your grant letter within few weeks.

Cheers..


----------



## snehaaus (Nov 19, 2011)

how are things there now guys?? I know that many have made the entry over last week... I hope things are fine with all... The next big question - job search???


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

snehaaus said:


> how are things there now guys?? I know that many have made the entry over last week... I hope things are fine with all... The next big question - job search???


Job Market is very good guys at the moment. lot of openings advertised everywhere, I hope all the job aspirants get their job soon!!
Stay positive..
All the Best!!!

Regards
RK


----------



## snehaaus (Nov 19, 2011)

rkv146 said:


> Job Market is very good guys at the moment. lot of openings advertised everywhere, I hope all the job aspirants get their job soon!!
> Stay positive..
> All the Best!!!
> 
> ...


that's a relief rk. my hubby is spending his first week in sydney now. he feels a bit lost n lonely. .. but he says that the scenic beauty is simply awesome. ... cant wait to join him.


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

That's really kind of moral bossting RK. Many Thanks 

Hope to catch you soon. I am coming Melbourne in June 14. Hope to see similar market scene that time. 

Cheers..


----------



## d_shanke (Jun 7, 2012)

snehaaus said:


> that's a relief rk. my hubby is spending his first week in sydney now. he feels a bit lost n lonely. .. but he says that the scenic beauty is simply awesome. ... cant wait to join him.


Ask your hubby to connect with us ... I m in Sydney, Parramatta... maybe we can share our experiences. ...


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

*Help me for shared accommodation!!!*

hi friends,

good morning!

hope you are doing well.

i am sathiya who recetnly received PR visa to australia and am making my move to melbourne on 18th of april, 2014. I will be there in mel airport on 19th april, at about 6:30 am. 

I am now aspiring for accommodation to share with others but no fruitful results yet. Could you please help me out if you could? I am looking for a shared accommodation and my budget is maximum of 140-150 AUD per week including all bills.

Moreover, if you have any friends who are looking for people to accommodate into their rooms or so, pleae do refer me to them.

looking forward to hear from you,

Thanks

sathiya


----------



## snehaaus (Nov 19, 2011)

d_shanke said:


> Ask your hubby to connect with us ... I m in Sydney, Parramatta... maybe we can share our experiences. ...


will do dshanke... 
he is @ Hornsby... hope I am spelling that right...


----------



## snehaaus (Nov 19, 2011)

snehaaus said:


> will do dshanke...
> he is @ Hornsby... hope I am spelling that right...


d_shanke... QQ...how long did u have to do the hunt by the way to finally secure the job??


----------



## Kiran S Raizada (Jun 25, 2013)

snehaaus said:


> will do dshanke...
> he is @ Hornsby... hope I am spelling that right...


Hi Damz
So you are putting up at Parramata? We found this place very expensive but with proximity with indian stores and near to a park I forgot. Will you please share rent details.


----------



## d_shanke (Jun 7, 2012)

We have taken a 3 BHK house with two toilets and 1 bathroom @480 pw.
We are two friends sharing the house with our family joining us soon. That way we spend less and also get the initial support of each other which is nice during the initial days.


----------



## snehaaus (Nov 19, 2011)

d_shanke said:


> We have taken a 3 BHK house with two toilets and 1 bathroom @480 pw.
> We are two friends sharing the house with our family joining us soon. That way we spend less and also get the initial support of each other which is nice during the initial days.


That is a very nice way to start. ... initial days are definitely going to be a lil tough.... The more the company the merrier its gonna be.... good luck Damz..


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

Welcome to this amzaing thread!


----------



## nsri (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi...
My Hus got the invitation for subclass 89 on march 23rd. Since he is not in India and a bit busy with his office work, he hasn't started the visa documentation work yet. He will be reaching India only by may 3rd......
Can all the documentation work, medical check, and other formalities can be completed in the other 20 day time gap...


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

nsri said:


> Hi...
> My Hus got the invitation for subclass 89 on march 23rd. Since he is not in India and a bit busy with his office work, he hasn't started the visa documentation work yet. He will be reaching India only by may 3rd......
> Can all the documentation work, medical check, and other formalities can be completed in the other 20 day time gap...


Nsri,

You need to speed up the process on his behalf except PCC and Medical checkup. I hope all documentation is in place and only uploading task is required to be completed.

Fill up the form and take appointment for PCC. He will receive PCC in one day if passport is not renewed within last 6 months or so. While filling PCC, check whether current address and address on Passport are the same or not. If they are same then PCC will be released in a day else it requires extra "efforts". 

If your husband has only 20days for this documentation then plz keep in mind that PCC takes time. Medical checkup results will be uploaded by hospital within 7-8 working days. Hope I cleared your most of the doubts. Enjoy! :music:


----------



## Walman (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi,

I have around 6 years of IT experience in the US. Is US experience of any use in Australia? Is the experience valued?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

*Reached Melbourne safely*

hello all,

hope this message finds you all in good health and spirit. i reached melbourne yesterday at 6:40 am safely. The journey was really good and there were no hassles during immigration check and clearance. Everything was in a sequence and went rapidly.

I am now staying in one of my friends' room at Frankston. as people are in easter's holiday mood, things such as activation of sim card, etc, are on slow pace. Anyhow, i need to activate SIM card soon to apply for jobs. Here Melbourne is cool, friendly, and appealing. I like people here and they are affable and supportive. Will keep you posted things soon.

Bye 

Sathiya


----------



## Saradha_J (Feb 1, 2014)

sathiyaseelan said:


> hello all,
> 
> hope this message finds you all in good health and spirit. i reached melbourne yesterday at 6:40 am safely. The journey was really good and there were no hassles during immigration check and clearance. Everything was in a sequence and went rapidly.
> 
> ...


Good luck Sathya! Wish you all success in your job search.


Cheers,
Saradha


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi,

If my current address is different from permanent what is the process??

And if it is renewed before 6 months will it be delayed??

Eva


Jack_g3 said:


> Nsri,
> 
> You need to speed up the process on his behalf except PCC and Medical checkup. I hope all documentation is in place and only uploading task is required to be completed.
> 
> ...


----------



## vijay_239939 (Jul 4, 2011)

May not help much mate,here they are only looking for local experience ,i have friends with 3 yrs us exp but still they faced the same issue as others..i.e...local experience...




Walman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have around 6 years of IT experience in the US. Is US experience of any use in Australia? Is the experience valued?


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

eva-aus1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If my current address is different from permanent what is the process??
> 
> ...


Hey Eva,

In both the cases, PCC will take time as u hv diff address + u hv renewed the passport. For renewal, they dun perform police verification which ideally should happen accoding to passport ministry. But since the passport project is run by TCS, things ll take time to be streamlined on this front.

Anyway, in any case if u want PCC ASAP, u need to contact ur local pplice station n ask the procedure for speed up.. 

Jack_g3


----------



## eva-aus1 (Apr 11, 2013)

HI Jack,

Iam currently in Bangalore and my native is outside karnataka..Do I have to take PCC from both locations.. where my current address is , and from my permanent address ..(in passport).. how is the process?? I have to apply in both location passport offices?

Thanks ,
Eva


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

eva-aus1 said:


> HI Jack,
> 
> Iam currently in Bangalore and my native is outside karnataka..Do I have to take PCC from both locations.. where my current address is , and from my permanent address ..(in passport).. how is the process?? I have to apply in both location passport offices?
> 
> ...


No, pick anyone, for which you've good original documents such as Driving License, Ration Card, One year Bank Statement Recent with your address printed etc. I am sure it will be quick.


----------



## pyramid (Apr 3, 2014)

I wish i could remind people here that this is "The Platypus Den " -This new forum is for socialising, networking and off topic discussions for all members either living in or moving to Australia. PCC and other question can be asked in its dedicated form...peace.....


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

jre05 said:


> No, pick anyone, for which you've good original documents such as Driving License, Ration Card, One year Bank Statement Recent with your address printed etc. I am sure it will be quick.


JRE is right..


----------



## vijaycec (May 5, 2014)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I finally received the Golden/Magic Mail Today... I am feeling very happy and delighted...
> 
> ...


Congrats and Good luck RK 

Vijay


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Just now completed reading this entire thread.... Very informative. Thanks to all forum members who are contributing in +ive'ly.  rkv146 aka RadhaKrishnan awesome progress update... Really thank you from bottom of my heart for staying in this forum and helping out upcoming members


----------



## shah-sawar (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi guys,
Just a quick question, do we need Polio vaccination certificate again when we travel to Oz. I have submitted my Polio vaccination certificate 8 months ago when my PR process was in progress.


----------



## Jibins (Mar 25, 2016)

All the very best.
God Bless you...


----------



## salahalgadi (Apr 29, 2016)

rkv146 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I finally received the Golden/Magic Mail Today... I am feeling very happy and delighted...
> 
> Congratulation and wish you all the best


----------



## surya2089 (Jan 24, 2017)

hi to all anyone here from medical field.
i am loking for x-ray tech job ( still not applied for AHPRA licence)


----------



## surya2089 (Jan 24, 2017)

anyone


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

surya2089 said:


> hi to all anyone here from medical field.
> i am loking for x-ray tech job ( still not applied for AHPRA licence)


Check openings available in SEEK

Cheers


----------

